# Интернет о суициде > Этот форум >  Дневник Суицид-Форума

## Sl0D

А как вы относитесь к такой задумке - дневник форума?
Просто место для общения вне каких-либо тем. Или когда просто хочется чего-то сказать. Или передать привет всем, когда сидишь на форуме в одиночку))

вот чё сказать-то хотел: сто лет уже не заходил на форум. а тут вроде ничего и не изменилось. этот месяц, или сколько я тут уже не был, прошёл довольно терпимо. ни мысли о суициде. а щас вот опять. короче, я снова суицыднег)) всем привет))

----------


## Wolf

да. тоже над этом думал. сечас как раз хочется высказаться. и никому нибудь, а просто в никуда. хочется кричать, кричать и еще раз кричать...

 :Frown:

----------


## NoNaMe

наши соседи на suicideforum.com(без дефиса!) так давно сделали, назвали разделы "беседа за чашкой кофе" и "для тех кому не спится"

----------


## Боярд

13.10.07
Запортил дневник пьяными бреднями.

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

*Wolf,* мне очень понравилась твоя подпись!  :wink: 
действительно! так и надо жить!

----------


## Римма

14.10.07г.
Вчера ночью пыталась написать стих по "Мастеру и Маргарите". Ни хрена ни вышло, пардон за мой французский...   :Smile:   Не люблю, когда так. 
Сегодня опять на СУИ-форуме. Почему торчу тут уже 4 месяца? А, знаю: потому что периодически хочется что-нить с собой сделать, но понимаешь: глупо. 
И, конечно, рада видеть здешних людей.
Сейчас сижу в Нет-кафешке, тепло, уютно. Допишу, что хотела, и поеду домой...

----------


## taggart

Окт 14, 2007

Снег первый выпал.. в Мск/МО по крайней мере ). Хоть и муторно зимой одеваться, что бы на улицу выйти, но из окна - краасотаа.

И резина зимняя всё ещё где-то в планах..ну чём не суицид покататься на летней, да ещё и лысой )))).

----------


## stre10k

Окт 13-14 2007
сцуко, опять нажрался в сопли

----------


## Fan

> ЖиЗнЬ НаДо ПрОжИтЬ ТаК чТоБ тАм На ВеРхУ оФиГеЛи И сКаЗаЛи:А НУ КА ПОВТОРИ...=))))!!!=)


 в нетленку

*stre10k* я читал твои посты... ну как ты?

----------


## ProniX

*taggart*
Я сегодня на улицу вышел и понял, что без шапки и перчаток я в этом году и шага в открытый космос не сделаю ))) Правда, снега у нас нет )

----------


## BlackBlood

14.10.2007

Уже 6 часов подряд слушаю музыку,обычный день.

----------


## taggart

*ProniX*, а я мафыну чистил в шапке и перчатках..да толку то))) снег "хлопьями" и мокрый. Пока корму дочистишь - на копоте уже с сантиметр наметает..гррр.

----------


## ProniX

*taggart*
Мля, всего-то 250 по прямой а какая разница ))) У нас ни снежинки )

----------


## Sl0D

а в Омске +9))) и солнце недавно село)

----------


## taggart

*ProniX*, да уж.. а тут за несколько часов - 10-15см, на ровных поверхностях, навалило :) вот только растает всё ведь ( и будет грязная жижа..




> а в Омске +9))) и солнце недавно село)


 -2 и пасмурно..)


какая милая светская беседа о погоде ))

----------


## stre10k

*Fan*, отвратительно... пиши мне лучше или в пм или в асю, если что, сложно просто получается выцепить твои посты в потоках текста

снег не тру. было б -5 было бы просто супер, если такой же снег бы шел

----------


## ProniX

+26 и темно ))) из квартиры выглядывать боюсь )))

----------


## Wolf

а я наконецто седня ездить нормально научился  :Smile:   прав нет еще, но не беда =)

----------


## taggart

> а я наконецто седня ездить нормально научился :)  прав нет еще, но не беда =)


 =)) Управление автомобилем без прав - 0,7-1 тысяча рублей; с 01.01.2008 - 2,5 тысячи рублей.

Я http://www.gai.ru/PermisDeConduire/pdd/ уже который раз долблю )).

А ездить..это понятие растяжимое ). Помимо боянной подготовки хочу контраварийные курсы и некоторые программы от автошколы БеМеВе )).

з.ы. мои поздравления ))

----------


## ProniX

Блин, мистика ))) В 10 км к югу в нашем городе тоже метель ))) Почему у меня-то всё спокойно? Неужели через пару минут налетит?

----------


## Hvis Lyset Tar Oss

(( я не сдал экзамен

----------


## bugfly

У меня день варенья  :Big Grin:

----------


## Wolf

*bugfly* Поздравляю от всей души   :Smile:  


опять мне с утра испортили настроение...

----------


## Freezer2007

скушно, но впрочем как всегда((((  :Frown: 
опять один на форуме сижу(((
наконец то понял куда темы деваются, увидел что над списком тем тож есть страницы))))
Все входят, выходят, а я сижу на форуме, ПМЖ он для мя уже стал.



> *Bugfly*, с прошедшим!  :P 
> 
> 15.10.07г.


 присоединяюсь :P

----------


## bugfly

*Wolf* Большое-прибольшое Спасибо!!!
 :P

----------


## Римма

*Bugfly*, с прошедшим!  :P 

15.10.07г.

Что бы люди делали без разговоров о погоде? )))))

----------


## Wolf

*2Римма* куча других тем для разговоров))

купил мобилу) сижу довольный)))

----------


## Римма

Мобила - эт вещь! ))))

----------


## blooddrakon

*bugfly* поздравляю тебя с прошедшим =)))

----------


## Светлый Ангел

А я вот заболела...Мне поставили обострение вегето-сосудистой дистонии с выраженным астеническим синдромом....
Терморегуляция организма нарушена, каждый вечер поднимается до 38, да и давление хорошо скачет от 90\50 до 140\100....Поэтому много времени провожу в горизонтальном положении под капельницей, соответственно не уверена, что смогу появляться ежедневно на форуме, но по крайней мере постраюсь))

----------


## Вия

завалила важную контрольную,переругалась со всеми учителями,:-(вот сижу на окне смотрю на дождь.)))

----------


## BlackBlood

Пошёл снег.... так хорошо

----------


## Betta

Cнег...нет он не радует меня особенно вчера утром,просто слишком режет глаза.К томуже сыро.Былобы чуть похолоднее и он не таял ,то действительно прикольно.

----------


## Wolf

сижу дома один, темно, холодно, грусно и музыка загробная играет (Callisto).  
одиноко...
почемуто вспоминаются слова из песни:

Я попал в спектакль 
Где все вокруг против 
Я не верю ни одному их жесту 
Истина в алкоголе или всё дело в наркотиках? 
Но хочется оторваться от этого злого места 
Приступы страха 
Приступы бессильной злобы 
Лето как анестезия – снимается осенью 
Ты снова один в этом подлом городе 
Где все, испугавшись, друг друга бросили...

весело блин...    :Frown:

----------


## Freezer2007

это мое *666* сообщение,
мне очень плохо,
завалил модульную работу по украинскому,
жить задолбало......  :Frown:

----------


## Kronos

Что-то настроение не очень, сижу думаю о смысле жизни и погода к тому же не радует :|

----------


## Freezer2007

пришёл с тренировки, никакой, в универ ити влом.

----------


## Kronos

И не ходи,что там делать-то  :Big Grin:

----------


## Freezer2007

> И не ходи,что там делать-то


 да я и не хожу, скоро вышибут наверно

----------


## Beata

Сегодня приехала из МСК, лучше бы там осталась. Чай остыл, в колонках Radiohead. Лучше прыгать или кофе без кофеиа? Ни одной нормальной мысли в голове. Заставляю себя жить.

----------


## Betta

Сейчас узнала,что в моем городке отключена вода, свет,  отопление.Свет включат токо через дня 2,а воду (насколько понимаю вместе с отоплением)через неделю как минимум.Радуюсь,что переехала.

----------


## Светлый Ангел

А у нас весь день туман за окном....все белое-белое, даже соседних домов через дорогу не видно...красотища))

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Нда...за окном туман, луна в знаке Стрельца, сломался телефон, это мое 666 сообщение...все сходится...

----------


## Alone

Вчера поехал в военкомат (оказалось что  годен  хотя 3 года назад был не годен ). Затем поехал за зарплатой , ее как всегда не хватило. 
Приехал домой , пошарил в сети и узнал что моя девушка нехило вешает лапшу мне на уши. Сел ей писать письмо ,  тут отключили свет. 
Поняв что хорошего ждать уже нечего, лег спать тока начал засыпать и тут врубили свет. 
Ночью приснилась какая то японская умиротворяющая музыка попытаюсь найти что то похожее в сети.

----------


## Wolf

наконецто домой добрался. кайффффф))

...с ног до головы заколебался, небритый,голодный, усталый и злой, но весьма довольный собой....(с)     :Smile: 
----------
21:06
опять грустно   :Frown:

----------


## Wolf

23:00
Поговорил с ней...

хревнова все...  
 

что делать?...

----------


## Freezer2007

*Wolf*
20.15
незнаю что тебе делать, попробуй переждать день потом более трезво мыслить будешь

----------


## Габо

Ем овсянку. Сижу и не врубаюсь: уведомление о ЛС есть, а в самой личке пусто. Вызываю, Холмса.

----------


## Kronos

> Вчера поехал в военкомат (оказалось что  годен  хотя 3 года назад был не годен ). Затем поехал за зарплатой , ее как всегда не хватило. 
> Приехал домой , пошарил в сети и узнал что моя девушка нехило вешает лапшу мне на уши. Сел ей писать письмо ,  тут отключили свет. 
> Поняв что хорошего ждать уже нечего, лег спать тока начал засыпать и тут врубили свет. 
> Ночью приснилась какая то японская умиротворяющая музыка попытаюсь найти что то похожее в сети.


 Хороший день :wink:  Можно еще послушать музыку для медитации,только на втором часу уже надоедает :wink:

----------


## Римма

> А я вот заболела...Поэтому много времени провожу в горизонтальном положении под капельницей...


 Выздоравливай...

----------


## Римма

17.10.2007г.

У всех снег, а в Хабаровске бесснежно и тепло... "Бабья осень" какая-то  :P  Вот, радуюсь  :Wink: )))

Приеду домой и просто вырублюсь, как вчера... )))) А ибо нефиг не спать сутками!!! _(важные мысли вслух)_

----------


## Kronos

День светло, ясно это радует  :Smile:

----------


## Alone

> Выздоравливай...


 Присоединяюсь к пожеланию.



> Можно еще послушать музыку для медитации,только на втором часу уже надоедает


 Мне надоедает уже после 10 мин.   :Smile:  
Японский мьюзик не нашел зато нашел кое что покруче Brutality.
Участвую в конкурсе знатоки пока позади буду молиться богу Вуду чтобы они там и оставались.

----------


## Beata

Грузит осень, ничего не помогает. С каждым днем все хуже. Мыслей нет. Начинаю за себя бояться...

----------


## Вия

нужно спать но нехочу.сёня была с ним...пришла мысль в голову,что не люблю.только большая привязанность.ппц..сколько я его добивалась!;(((сколько нервов,слёз,боли!и всё из-за него!он сейчас влюбился в меня,изменился ради меня.а я бл с*ука  потеряла к нему интерес;((((ппц...так обидно!!!может полюблю?м?так обидно...что дура и ничего хорошего не вышло.:"""((

----------


## Вия

нужно спать но нехочу.сёня была с ним...пришла мысль в голову,что не люблю.только большая привязанность.ппц..сколько я его добивалась!;(((сколько нервов,слёз,боли!и всё из-за него!он сейчас влюбился в меня,изменился ради меня.а я бл с*ука  потеряла к нему интерес;((((ппц...так обидно!!!может полюблю?м?так обидно...что дура и ничего хорошего не вышло.:"""((

----------


## Вия

ааа!!я завтра выступаю!!!ппц...))))

----------


## Agains

Вия-в Москве?В каком клубе?

----------


## Wolf

она не из москвы.

наконецто я дома. как я устал.....блин...одно желание: повалятся на диване)))

----------


## Вия

Agains неа.в городе своём.)))

----------


## Azazello

Наконец-то, после длительного перерыва (с компом были проблемы)  снова здесь.
Но за этот перерыв ничего не изменилось...
За неделю вымотался до ужаса, а времени на отдых практически нет.  :Frown:

----------


## Вия

у нас такое суперское морозное утречко!)))

----------


## Betta

грустно че то седня... прям вообще никакого настроения нет...даже не знаю с чего.

----------


## Freezer2007

мне сегодня ночью снился сон, такое редко бывает, особенно если учесть что я его помню.
сегодня реально скучно, делать тупо нефиг, думаю над всем подряд, пытаюсь найти какуето определённую тему, но невыходит... ....ВСЁ ДОСТАЛО!

----------


## Wolf

забил седня на универ, остался дома...
а дел то дох** , не посидишь нормально.

----------


## Римма

19.10.07.

Выходной...
Сижу...  Настроение радостное. Перечтываю присланные стихи, улыбаюсь...

По правде говоря, мне еще никогда не было так хорошо... )))))

----------


## Hvis Lyset Tar Oss

всё больше понимаю что институт это не тот путь по которому я хочу идти, думаю меня отчислят а дальше...

----------


## U.F.O.

скукота..!! на улице мерзопакасная погода, моросит мелкий пид%рский дождик..... всё плохо!!! на данный момент хочу только одно - хочу сдохнуть!!!

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

18.10.2007
Занимался релаксацией. Просто лежел час на кровати не двигаясь, всё тело онемело. Потом появилось чувство, что руки тянуться к верху. Потом чувство как будто плыву по волнам, медленно, очень медленно, плыву по морю спокойствия. Круто! Не хочется возвращаться. Люблю медитировать, в этом состоянии чувтствуешь себя с этим миром в полной гармонии, и хочется повторять: всё хорошо, всё хорошо, всё хорошо, всё хорошо!

----------


## Агата

хрен знает, сколько сейчас в Омске...снега здесь нет... запарила это осень....я сама из Якутии... вот там сейчас такие сугробы... все белое, все в снегу, и снег блестит под болезненным светом фонарей... приехала в Омск учиться... снега нет.... ниче не блестит...хочу снега....снега...снега....снега....уснуть под снежным одеялом....спатьь....не сплю полтора суток...все сижу в форуме... выплескиваю мысли, которых слишком много... Небо, дай мне снега....

----------


## Alone

> всё больше понимаю что институт это не тот путь по которому я хочу идти, думаю меня отчислят а дальше...


 Без высшего образования будет тяжело устроится на перспективную работу. ( Испытано на себе.)

Стал финалистом конкурса.Жду понедельника начала нового тура.  Непонятность с со своей девушкой . Поссорился с лучшим другом. В армию не иду. Сегодня погода лучше чем вчера , но все равно холодно.  Настроение как всегда долбанутое.

----------


## Alone

Класс сегодня солнечная погода !

----------


## Вия

Агата я тож хочу.хоть и живу в ростовской области всю жизнь,а снега действительно хочется!:-)

----------


## Alone

> Агата я тож хочу.хоть и живу в ростовской области всю жизнь,а снега действительно хочется!


 Дорогие девушки снег будет и успеет надоесть ! А пока наслаждайтесь теплыми солнечными деньками потому что их точно долго не предвидеться !

----------


## Римма

20.10.07г.
Сижу, думаю. В основном на СУИ форуме аватарки следущих видов:
1. Уходящая вдаль человеческая фигура, мокнущая под дождем в серых холодных тонах

2. Ангелы всех форматов

3. Нарочито ребяческие, детские зверюшьи аватарки   :Smile:  

4. Рука с перерезанными венами (кровь, ...)

Почти на всех у персонажей взгляд в сторону либо они вообще спиной.
Мало аватар со зданиями, пейзажами, небом и т.д.
Сижу и думаю, к какой категории причислить обладателей вышеприведенных аватар...
Вобщ, занимаюсь "сортировкой" :-)))))))))

----------


## Wolf

есть время...ушолъ в виртуальный мир где все хорошо...

----------


## Агата

> Дорогие девушки снег будет и успеет надоесть ! А пока наслаждайтесь теплыми солнечными деньками потому что их точно долго не предвидеться !


 У тебя солнечно? а у нас вот че-т не очень  :Frown:

----------


## Вия

Агата +1):-)

----------


## Freezer2007

А я ваще сонце не люблю, мне от солнца глаза болят, приходится постоянно в солнцезащитных очках лазить, такчто мне, пасмурность - самое оно. А если снег выпадет, я ваще практически перестану видеть, слишком ярко((((

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

Полночь! Не сплю. Ищу варианты как заработать бобла. Пришла идейка, попробую обсудить со своим компаньеном завтра. Хватит работать на дядю, пора что то самому организовать.

----------


## Вия

еду в другой город в гости...настроения ноль.((((freezer2007 совсем плохо?:-(у меня тоже зрение хромает.((

----------


## Alone

Сегодня настроение просто супер потому что завтра понедельник и я смогу заняться своими любимыми делами . Приятно побаливают мышцы после вчерашнего (решил проверить правда ли что мастера в древности отжимались до 1000 раз в день.)  Сегодня тепло  солнечно и оооочень  хочется  секса.

----------


## Аска

А я вот только что снимала незадачливого кота с чердака. Всю ночь сидела и думала, где же это он так противно орет, вышла из комнаты, а сверху его морда рыжая свисает. Полные надежды и ужаса глаза  :shock: )

Исцарапал мне руки, зато впервые замурлыкал, когда оказался на земле. За это (и за всю ночь сидения в том пренепрятнейшем месте) получил котлету.
Чувствую себя вершителем великих дел и спасителем душ и тел кошачьих 8) 

А вообще, жалко беднягу, и как он только туда залез. 

UPD: Только что вышла на лестницу, а этот рыжий уже с мышкой сидит, играет. Честно отработал спасение своей шкуры!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Azazello

21.10
Весь день, с утра, делаю эту гребаную математику. Но все равно пока мало что понимаю, а завтра опять в универ...
Надоела до ужаса это однотипность... каждый день одно и тоже...

----------


## Sl0D

мне нужно очень много денег. или я убьюсь весь напрочь)

----------


## Вия

впервые за 2 недели чувствую себя нормально.)и здоровье вроде не тревожит.)и рада что сайт восстановили.)

----------


## Агата

пару дней назад выпал первый снег...
так ждала его, а он пришел как-то грустно...

----------


## TUSKA

А у меня вчера был ДР.С мужем честно и весело выпили в 5 оборотах.Выпили!0.5 пива.Такое похмелье,млиннн!!! :evil: Никакого СУ не надо.Умру естественной смертью-от интоксикации.Млин.Аж сидеть прямо тяжко...муж выпил в 2 раза больше и хоть бы фиг.
не,я травиться таблетками не буду больше никогда-печени жалко.
 :cry: Млин,плохо мне...

----------


## Sl0D

*TUSKA*, с прошедшим днём! желаю всего самого-самого!

----------


## BlackBlood

Меня взяли на работу)) почти.... Еду завтра оформлять  договор

----------


## Alone

опять депресивное настроение ......но радует что форум восстановили.

----------


## Вия

TUSKA!!!С прошедшим тебя!
blackblood паздравляю!)))

----------


## Sl0D

не пойду я на лекцию :р

----------


## Betta

Я ДОЖДАЛАСЬ ПЯТНИЦЫ!просто с понедельника ее и жду :Smile: конец недели наконец то!!!!

----------


## TUSKA

*Sl0D*
Спасибо.Сегодня полегче.Всего-то лишь 2-3 дня похмелья...

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

В голове только веб-разработка и как создать свой бизнес. Слушаю свою музыку, а завтра опять разработка. Почти перестал есть мясо и рыбу, хочу больше энергии, а от мяса её почти нет. Стараюсь есть фрукты и овощи!

----------


## Вия

пьяная никому не нужная.=(((так хреново.и очень хочется спать.=""(

----------


## Alone

> никому не нужная


 Уверен кому то ты нужна просто не знаешь .

----------


## Azazello

Учу билеты к коллоквиуму по мат. анализу.
Опять выходные, но меня это нисколько не радует. Все до ужаса надоело...

----------


## Вия

alone..может быть,а может и нет=((

----------


## Агата

> А у меня вчера был ДР.С мужем честно и весело выпили в 5 оборотах.Выпили!0.5 пива.Такое похмелье,млиннн!!!  Никакого СУ не надо.Умру естественной смертью-от интоксикации.Млин.Аж сидеть прямо тяжко...муж выпил в 2 раза больше и хоть бы фиг. 
> не,я травиться таблетками не буду больше никогда-печени жалко. 
>  Млин,плохо мне...


 с прошедшим!!!!  :Big Grin:  
помню, тоже как-то с подругой напились Красного муската(его нюхать невозможно было, не то, что там пить!ну, нам к тому моменту пофиг было)потом обе загибались весь вечер.самое смешное, что ей на следущее утро хоть бы хны!а я 4 дня ходила согнувшись - желудок, почки отваливались, да еще и голова рааскалывалась нереально. :x ну, через неделю уже отмечали какой-то праздник  :Smile:

----------


## fucka rolla

ща бы водки...... да поспать бы часов 16. а потом и черт побоку...а потом и умерать не страшно.

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

У меня в комнате уже 2 недели стоит пол бутылки водки немирофки, пить не хочется. В последнее время сильно стал заботиться о здоровье.

----------


## felo_de_se

Снилось кое-что безумно приятное... Проснувшись, поняла, что это недостижимо...

----------


## fucka rolla

сказал я на днях кое кому, что чтоб жить мне нармально стало "нада мне голову вскрыть.....да копнуть от туда лопатой процентов семдесят мозга....да сабакам бы швырнуть это.....да и сердца такой же кусок....туда же. мешает сильно."

тошно мне. пиздец, как тошно.

----------


## blooddrakon

Я пьяный просто в сосиску и еще и накуренный сейчас мне все пофигу нет ни проблем ни пепятствий ни страхов и все просто отлично !!!!! Как же я буду навернное ненавидеть себя завтра с утра .......... :lol:  но ведь это будет только еще не скоро.......))

----------


## Вия

всю ночь не спала.думала когда когда вот миг и  все закончиться!для меня закончиться то что так долго добивалась.для него любимый человек...есть же на свете "хорошие люди"сцука нож им в глотку...всё уже достало...любить его,сердце.всю ночь надеялась что оно вот вот остановится.как же плохо,еле дышу.ничего не помогает.достало.="((бред...

----------


## TUSKA

оп...у всех всё так плохо.Даже стыдно,потому что мне хорошо...Вчера встречались с ребятами с форума.Боже мой,как же сильно я ВАС люблю!!!Навстречу вышли Дракошка с Ромой,и этот миг-когда я обняла их,таких чудных,можно даже сказать(с их позволения,конечно) друзей,когда почувствовала эти сердца рядом,мир остановился,время замерло.Вот оно-счастье!Пусть одну секунду,но я была уверена,что нужна им-в этот момент,когда они в ответ чмокали меня и улыбались и смотрели в глаза и говорили "привет".
Заряда неудержимого позитива хватило даже на рабочий день(надо сказать,очень и очень тяжёлый) и хватит ещё на неделю.
И теперь,когда мир начинает горчить или просто становится пресным,я ныряю в тёмный необъятный карман своей памяти,нахожу там сладкий-сладкий и пока ещё большой леденец воспоминания об этой встрече и облизываю его.Лицо становится глупым и капает слюнка :lol:  :lol:  :lol: .
СПАСИБО,СПАСИБО,мои дорогие за то,что вы есть! И за прощальную улыбку из уезжающего поезда,и за расчёску(лично Роме) и за всё,за всё,за всё!
Я вас люблю!

----------


## TUSKA

*Вия*
Как твои дела?

----------


## Вия

TUSKA 2дня не спала.пришла сёдня в школу люди испугались.(на лице бледность,глаза красные.вообщем вампиры рулят=)а так пока плохо,но сёня вечером будет возможно ещё хуже а может и нет. :Wink: а у тебя как?

----------


## TUSKA

*Вия*
 :roll:  Потихоньку...
Мылась сегодня-стою,никого не трогаю,смотрю на ноги со светлыми полосками незагорелой кожи от летних босоножек,размышляю о плохом...И тут резко отключается горячая вода!  :shock:  На самой высокой ноте визга резко расхотелось жить. И я,блин,опять в депре-мрачной чёрной трясине...

----------


## Вия

TUSKA:плохо:-(

----------


## Wolf

весь день тоже соный проходил, но эт не страшно,на том свете отоспимся  :Smile:  
дел по горло,а делать ниче не охота.

----------


## TUSKA

ночь.Я опять здесь.
Сделала курицу по новому рецепту.Сижу нажираюсь. :lol:

----------


## Вия

ждала когда он позвонит...ведь он обещал.значит он не хочет больше общаться,значит я ему нах не нужна...значит он мне изнаняет.=""(ну и в ж*пу такого урода.="""(

----------


## TUSKA

> .=""(ну и в ж*пу такого урода.="""(


 на самом деле!Он тебя недостоин!Есть люди и вещи уж точно намного лучшие,чем он!
Дети дорогущую книжку разорвали.Сижу,чиню

----------


## Betta

хм...мне херово...заболеваю,вот уже второй день.Чихаю кашляю,нос заложен(из за этого наверно плохо слышать стала...помоему это связано),бошка тяжелая и болит.И все равно школа курсы,тренеровки.Интересно к чему привидет это издевательство над своим здоровьем?!

----------


## Sl0D

хочу напиться фхлам  :Frown:

----------


## Alone

Завтра покончу с собой  это уже решено.  Но странно настроение просто супер , наверное у меня вконец сьехала крыша  :lol: или это из за этой веселой песни. Прослушал ее уже  39 раз . Все пойду напьюсь ! Седня можно !   :Smile:  Еще не прощаюсь    :Smile:

----------


## TUSKA

Хотелось бы узнать,как у тебя всё получится.Может,сообщит кто-нибудь из друзей?А как планируешь это сделать?

----------


## Sl0D

*Alone*
ава сайлент хилл 8)

----------


## Alone

> Хотелось бы узнать,как у тебя всё получится.


 Надеюсь пройдет все как задумано   :Smile:  



> Может,сообщит кто-нибудь из друзей?


 Зачем ? Если не получится вылезу опять на  форум  и поделюсь впечатлениями  :Smile:  



> А как планируешь это сделать?


 Вскрою вены, в моем распоряжении только 5 часов плюс корявая скорая приедет через  час  так что  думаю хватит  :Smile: 



> ава сайлент хилл


 Сайлент хилл не видел поэтому ничего вразумительного сказать не могу  :?

----------


## Вия

alone сколько тебе лет?

----------


## Alone

Мне 22 .    :Smile:

----------


## Вия

почему ты всётаки решился на это решился?

----------


## Alone

Я бы не хотел об этом говорить . Пусть это останется тайной.   :Smile:  

Попытка покончить с собой прошла неудачно .   :Frown:  В общем я пока с вами ребята .  :Smile:

----------


## Wolf

что то мне не очень хочется смотреть на он-лайн смерть.
*2Alone* завязывай с этим

----------


## Alone

> 2Alone завязывай с этим


 Завязал .

----------


## Вия

Alon я рада,что ты с нами.:-)

----------


## Вия

хм,пыталась поставить аватарку...но чёт памойм её неть:-(

----------


## Агата

*Alone* - FOREVER!!!!  :Big Grin:  


вчера аж 2 раза чуть под машину не попала  :Big Grin:

----------


## TUSKA

> Попытка покончить с собой прошла неудачно


 а почему?
Очень рада,что ты с нами!Считай,что обнимаю![

b]Вия[/b] есть она.Мрачненькая :wink:

----------


## TUSKA

а я чечевицу варила :lol: Посредине варки надо было уменьшить нагрев,а у меня-электроплита,сразу не уменьшить.Вобщем,проворонила всё.Стояла,держала кастрюльку на высоте 1.5 см. над конфоркой,пока руки не завились колечками.Такими чудными спиральками золотистого цвета :roll: Зато чечевица тихо-мирно бухтела на "несильном" нагреве.А когда конфорка наконец остыла до нужной температуры,чечевица,млин,была уже готова.
М-дя-я-я...

----------


## Вия

TUSKA выбирал Wolf.))а у меня похоже скоро будет расставание.:-((((нехочу="""(

----------


## Вия

TUSKA сколько твоим маленьким?:-)

----------


## TUSKA

*Вия* год и 7.Обоим,между ними разница минута.
Насчёт расставания-если это тот,извини,урод,который тебя расстраивает,посылай его ко всем чертям!Просто стряхни его с себя,как сеть,как тяжёлый груз с плеч.Да,будет тяжело-потому что ты
к нему привыкла.Ты только не думай,что ты его любишь-даже если это так-как мантру,повторяй себе:"Не люблю,не люблю".Побыл рядом-проваливай!Сколько же красавцев ждёт -не дождётся,когда освободится вакантное место твоего обожателя!
А потом...
Сильно,
сильно
потом
ты можешь вспоминать,что у вас было-без надрыва,без суицида,с улыбкой,легко-вроде того-было,да,здорово,он,может,замечательный в постели или у него идеальная форма правого соска...Но как хорошо,что вы расстались-ты такая сильная и не зависишь от этого петечки,а наоборот-это к тебе все льнут,потому что ты-самое большое и тёплое солнце во всей вселенной!Ты увидела,насколько замечателен мир,не заслоняемый его разумом и телом.У тебя есть твоя замечательная жизнь!Ты поняла это...
Запомнила?"Не люблю,не люблю!"
Опробовано на себе.Бросал первый мужчина(понятно,что это значит,правда?),с которым мы встречались 2 года.Зато сейчас-он в провинции,сломанный армией и нереализованными амбициями,а я-в Москве,замужем за звездой,рядом с моим мужем у этого дурака трясутся колени.
Вот видишь.Я тогда рыдала у него под дверью и занималась суицидом.Долго.Месяца 4,наверное :roll:

----------


## Вия

TUSKA 5 раз мы встречались это за год.(щас в 6)постоянно с этими словами ходила твердила...но сорвалась.до него дошло то как он со мной поступал.а теперь любит меня и жалеет о прошлом.=((его очень сложно понять.=((

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

*Alone* еще пока зажигает в рядах живых :wink:

----------


## Freezer2007

Новый месяц, есть траф, я снова в нете)))
В инсте сесия, заколебала, я заболел,
103 дня на форуме

----------


## Вия

Freezer2007 как дела?

----------


## Freezer2007

> Freezer2007 как дела?


 да не очень,каждый день до 4 утра сижу за чертежами, потом на 9 на тренировку, потом опять институт, бошка болит, но на всё пох, тупо автоматом всё тварю((
А у тебя?

----------


## Вия

неосень.(н/с снова один лютик портит.:-(

----------


## Betta

Устала... не знаю от чего вроде седня ничегоне делала... но просто нет ни на что сил,плохо как то на душе.Вот сижу слушаю музыку и .... даже не знаю как это описать.просто как то никак все....

----------


## Azazello

Все достало... 
Настроение ужасное, в универе задолбали, сплю по 5 часов в сутки - уже голова кружится постоянно.
Скоро 2 коллоквиума, а я почти ничего ещё и не делал...

----------


## Alone

Спасибо всем кто выразил радость по поводу того что я все еще жив.   :Smile:   А именно *Вие* *Агате* *TUSKЕ* *Бритни Булгаковой* 




> а почему?


 Решил пожить еще  :wink: Хотя если честно в гробу я видал такой способ ухода из жизни. Потому что медленно теряешь сознание и сто раз успеешь передумать(хотя может это и к лучшему) да и еще дурацкое осознание того что ты сам себя убиваешь.

----------


## Agains

Всё дерьмо.И этим всё сказано.

----------


## TUSKA

а мне жить захотелось... :roll: Не так,чтобы я разом стала жалеть о своих попытках и потраченном времени,но как-то вот...захотелось.Наверное,умираю!

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

С божьей помощью настроил аську на телефоне, хотя друзья говорили, что на самсунг хрен поставишь.  8)

----------


## Вия

TUSKA молодец.)))
Волк-одиночка выкидывать будет.)

----------


## Alone

> Всё дерьмо.И этим всё сказано.


 Не все дерьмо. И этим все сказано.

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

Сижу, ногти крашу, всё хорошо=)

----------


## Вия

нужно в школу собираться.после бессонной ночи.:-(голова болит...как у всех настроение?

----------


## Freezer2007

*Вия*
*как у всех настроение?*
херова. бошка болит, горло болит, насморк - жесть

----------


## Alone

*Вия*
Настроение с утра хорошее   :Smile:  
*Freezer2007*Нужно активней лечиться  :wink: А я  вот не могу заболеть у нас погода на редкость  хорошая, светит солнце , по квартире летают стрекозы и прочие допотопные твари.

----------


## Вия

alone я тоже не могу.:-(

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

Мне страшно заходить в раздел АНТИсуицид  :roll:    :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Римма

Последние дни настроение подозрительно радостное и безоблачное...
Неужели...

----------


## Betta

Горло болит, но настрой хороший, каникулы начались.Правда с начала каникул придется переходить в гимназический класс, вот тут мне наверно станет весело...

----------


## Alone

*Вия*
Не расстраивайся болезни не очень то и нужны  :wink:  только разве для того чтобы полентяйничать и почувствовать себя больным и несчастным. 
Сварил на вид сьедобный суп . Попробуем  ....:shock: ..... тьфу. Кому нужен яд обращайтесь полная кастрюля....  :Smile:

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

*Alone*, а кто должен был получится?) Poison-борщ, poison-щи или еще кто-нибудь?  :Smile:  

*Betta*, чеснок, мед, лимон и тп, не забываем :wink:

----------


## Wolf

настроение упало ниже плинтуса...ни идей, ни желания что то делать. из-за этого теперь несколько важных для меня дел летят на йух

 :Frown: 

мля...как меня заипало это состояние...

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

*Wolf*, а пичины состояния?

----------


## Wolf

ан нету их. утром все еще было все супер, а теперь... а может погода...кругом темно и тучи...

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

*Wolf*, бывает. Может и в самом деле, осень..

----------


## Вия

Аlone ну а как же без этого?)));-)нужно зь каданить себя жалеть,поваляться в кроватке там,таблетосек поглотать)))
Бритни почему боишься?:-)
Betta а посему не хочешь?(

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

*Вия*, я как почитаю аргументы, что называется в пользу жизни, мне жить не хочется...это жутко+))

----------


## Alone

*Бритни Булгакова*
Должен был получится аля новоявленный суп по Барбодосски или просто суп по рецепту Alone .  Впрочем отрава не так уж и плоха . Мой кот еще ходит .   :Smile:  
*Вия*
Ну в принципе да   :Smile:  Себя не пожалеешь кто и когда еще пожалеет.   :Smile:

----------


## Вия

:-)=))))

----------


## TUSKA

Мама сказала:"Лечиться пора". Муж сказал:"пройдёт"...Мля.Опять-чувство вины Вина Вина.Во всём.Во всех несчастьях мира.И своей семьи.
Запортачила с утра полкастрюли блинного теста-виновата,что завтракали бутерами.Кто-то и забыл бы через час.А я мучаюсь и буду мучаться и ковыряться ножом в животе и ратравливать раны и даже,наверное,плакать ну... :roll: пару недель.
Сильное желание расклонироваться-быть дома,на 2 работах,бегать по магазинам,гулять с детьми,торчать у плиты,любить мужа.
Мля.Почему я такая плохая?Не могу я больше нести груз своих грехов.За всё мне стыдно.
Надо лечиться,как сказала мама?

----------


## TUSKA

сдохнуть надо...

----------


## KnizhNa

Ну блин, да чёрт с этой кастрюлей! Ну бывает жэ.

----------


## Висельник

:Big Grin:

----------


## blooddrakon

> 


  :!:

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

*Alone* хе+))

*TUSKA*, ну бывает..

*Висельник*, будьте корректны!!!

----------


## Alone

*TUSKA*
Блины того не стоят чтобы парится пару недель. :wink:  Я вот же запарол целую кастрюлю супа, а парился только 5 минут и то только мыслью куда это деть. Насчет остального как бы ни было херово, а жить все таки надо ради детей. Крепись ! 
*Висельник*
Я тебе открою страшную тайну. 
Сюда вообще то и приходят чтобы поделиться своими проблемами :!:

----------


## Wolf

офигено ночью покатались. побывал на драг рэсинге, ваще супер =)))

----------


## Вия

Висельник вот этого ненадо.каждый справляется со своими проблемами как может.а как ты говоришь ныть это не вредно а даже немного полезно.alone +1))TUSKA Бывает не печалься.;-)

----------


## Вия

в нашей местной газете написали немного про моего отца...:-(к нему ужасно хочу.=""(

----------


## Hvis Lyset Tar Oss

> Хотите умереть?Садитесь на колеса,жрите амфитамины,ЛСД,Экстази!
> Нефиг ныть...
> А то и правда бы попками пошевелили,оторвали от стульев,кресел и диванов,как тут одна девушка говорила!


 спасибо у нас тут таких реклам достаточно, а вобще меня такие моральные уроды уже достали может банить их?

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

*Вия*,   :Frown:   когда придет время, тогда и придет...

----------


## Alone

*Вия*
Он наверное тоже по тебе скучает . Согласен  с *Бритни Булгакова* время придет и вы увидитесь. Кстати круто твой отец знаменит стоит порадоваться за него !

*Hvis Lyset Tar Oss*
Да ладно бывает, парень ляпнул не подумав. Но если конечно такие ляпы будут повторяться то конечно лучше банить. 

Завтра еще выходной быстрей бы понедельник на выходных  депрессия просто сьедает меня . Пойду искать приключения на .... в общем я пошел.

----------


## Вия

alone и бритни пасиб вам ребята)))Hvis Luset Tar Oss +1)

----------


## Висельник

*Hvis Lyset Tar Oss*,моральными уродами называй тех людей,что тебя воспитывали.По отношению к остальным воздержись от такой оценки.

Да,я не прав,но только я по собственному опыту знаю,что лишь единицы поплачут,отряхнут колени и попытаются что то сделать.Остальные будут рыдать до самого конца,не видя света.Али на этом форуме самоубийц все иначе?
Однако,я не прав,высказываясь столь резко.Извините.

----------


## Вия

плохо.:-(водка такая гадость.ну а что сделаешь когда перед сном нервы потрепали.:-(надоело.все.:-(как у всех денек прошел?

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

даже на пьяную голову друг не рассказывает о ней подробности, а все говорят что нашла другого, где мое мыло, где моя веревка?

----------


## Вия

Волк-одиночка а нужны ли они тебе оба?

----------


## Вия

сегодня на лестничной площадке увидела с другого города старого друга.:-)пошел первый снег:-)так прикольно.все.все о ком думаю кого хочу увидеть все это сбывается.:-)

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

*Вия*, завидую белой завистью  :Smile:

----------


## Alone

*Вия*
Денек прошел херово и потому что выходной . Класс у вас снег пошел. А меня достала уже эта горячая осень. 
*Висельник*
Респект за то что извинился и понял что был неправ. :wink: 
*Волк-Одиночка*
Мало ли что все говорят. Ты сам видел? Даже если так неплохо было бы тебе услышать что она сама скажет по этому поводу.

----------


## Вия

мдяааа...день скушный.:-(

----------


## Sl0D

а у мя день прекрасный)

----------


## KnizhNa

ффффух! целый день стрелялась в «Deadhunt»! прошла 37 уровней! аж всё кругом плывёт, ахтунг! только закрываешь глаза и зомбаки бегают! полный сдвиг!..

----------


## Агата

почему все так дерьмово?а?

----------


## KnizhNa

потому што мегаахтунг...

----------


## Агата

потому что большая черная полоса... пойти напиться что ль?

----------


## Агата

гляньте, кому интересно: интервью с Богом http://apteka2005.narod.ru/Games/Flash5/god.swf

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

> ффффух! целый день стрелялась в «Deadhunt»! прошла 37 уровней! аж всё кругом плывёт, ахтунг! только закрываешь глаза и зомбаки бегают! полный сдвиг!..


 Это психологическая разгрузка мозга.

Ох и нажрался я вчера, весь день отходил!  :evil: 

Все идет по прежнему. Если у кого есть желание то кликните на мой сайт для повышения посещаемости. Трафика много не съест он весит мало. 




> Волк-Одиночка 
> Мало ли что все говорят. Ты сам видел? Даже если так неплохо было бы тебе услышать что она сама скажет по этому поводу.


 нет не видел, да и не важно уже, у неё своя жизнь, я для неё не указ.

----------


## Azazello

Блин, завтра коллоквиум по мат. анализу, а ещё ни шпор не готово, да и билетов только 50% выучил.
Делать вообще ничего не охота, все достало...
В общем обыкновенные выходные... Ничего не делал (кроме этой гребаной математики), ни с кем не разговаривал.

----------


## Висельник

А я вчера впервые покурил и одновременно впервые покурил не-табак!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Embarrassment: ops:

----------


## Вия

а я воть убираюсь...:-(куда TUSKA пропала?:-(

----------


## Hvis Lyset Tar Oss

я понял что я себе нравлюсь, я бы наверное даже с собой встречался, хотя я такой ленивый, всё таки наверное не стал бы)))

----------


## Betta

Родаки блин бесят .... вообще в истерике с декабря решили не оплачивать спорт...пора убиваться головой об стену....жесть...
*Hvis Lyset Tar Oss*
Как это ты пришел к такому выводу?

----------


## blooddrakon

Настроение зашибись, поменял звучек и установил эквалайзер на гитару вместо ручки тона теперь сижу радуюсь !!!



> я понял что я себе нравлюсь, я бы наверное даже с собой встречался, хотя я такой ленивый, всё таки наверное не стал бы)))


 Да я например к такому выводу давно пришел   :Smile:

----------


## Агата

> Настроение зашибись, поменял звучек и установил эквалайзер на гитару вместо ручки тона теперь сижу радуюсь !!! 
> Hvis Lyset Tar Oss писал(а):
> я понял что я себе нравлюсь, я бы наверное даже с собой встречался, хотя я такой ленивый, всё таки наверное не стал бы)))
> 
> Да я например к такому выводу давно пришел


 веселый мы народец, однако  :Big Grin:

----------


## Hvis Lyset Tar Oss

запрос в гугле негр гот ничего не дал, а жаль(

----------


## fucka rolla

пора.

----------


## TUSKA

*Вия*
 :Embarrassment: ops: как приятно...спасибо.Думала,никто и не заметит.
Как твои дела?Согласна,глупый вопрос...

----------


## TUSKA

я в заднице.Полной!
Мама жалуется на мужа,он на неё.Не то чтобы совсем до слёз,но недовольства есть-и всё это мне на ушко,с фразой "только ему не говори,а то подумает,что я жалуюсь."Мама днём,муж ночью.При этом естественно,всем глубоко-о-о наплевать,что чквствую я-щит между ними.Многие,думаю,могут меня понять.
Нервы уже не на пределе-они уже клочьями разорваны.Каждому сочувствую,за каждого заступаюсь,как-то примиряю их.А когда примиряю,естественно,урезаются интересы.В ответ-надутые губы,"я есть не буду","ты меня не любишь",опухшие,явно заплаканные глаза-у обоих!"Отстань,ничего не случилось,мне не нужна твоя помощь"...Сижу плачу.Перед форумом можно.А днем-сразу-чего ты ревёшь,лучше ребёнку штаны смени.Дети  как шантаж-обиделись-растащили по углам своих любимчиков,вижу-пошли в ход печенье,телефон,запрещённые игры,на подоконник ставят...Невозможно объяснить,что всё равно надо соблюдать правила поведения,что играть вместе,в ответ-молчание,угрюмая спина.Любое предложение-в штыки,в ответ-голосом со слезами,на грани истерики-ты мне не так говорила!!!Мне что,теперь менять всё?(ага,вплоть до пола и возраста :evil: )Детки плачут,не могут понять,почему-сиди у папы или бабы,к маме не ходи.А просто потму,что мама не сказала папе "ты свинья и козёл",а просто напомнила,что надо руки мыть.И не сказала бабе "не суйся не в своё дело",а предложила всем мыть детей по её плану.

Смотрю дневник.Месяц назад"как дерьмо в проруби",
Неделя назад"между молотом и наковальней".
Сегодня "мясорубка".
Ох,как смерти хочется...

----------


## TUSKA

детей жалко!Они-то всех любят...
Ох я и разревелась...давно такого не было.Спасибо.Легче не стало,но зато уменьшилось чувство вины.На работе по ушам ездят-работаю медленно и невнимательно,потому что думаю-как там дома,всю меня прокляли или оставили чего?Дома пилят за вышенаписанное,ничего не едят...

простите,пожалуйста,за такое бредовое и длинное сообщение,сама не знаю,зачем написала.
Реально тяжело.
я так больше не буду.

----------


## TUSKA

> пора.


 уверен?

----------


## Вия

TUSKA заметила;-)у мя гдет в 16часов  было все ужасно.я пыталась уйти.но не смогла,что то остановило.и уже как 3часа назад я помирилась с парнем.бл как же достало это все.хоть и последнее приятно.)ну детки побесятся и перестанут.а с мамой просто поговори.она я думаю должна тебя понять.;-)fucka rolla удачи.=((

----------


## TUSKA

*Вия*
Так пыталась!!!С обоими говорю,буквально "помилуйте" кричу! Мама в прошлом году приезжала,как раз в это же время.Я потом уволилась,потому что она с детьми не стала меня подменять,всю душу они с мужем из меня вынули да и ребёнки мелкие совсем были.Она уехала,ни слова не сказав,а я за но-шпу схватилась и-жрать её,жрать,да только надо было не 90 таблов,а хотя бы 150,да ещё зажрать бы другим дерьмом из аптечки,водки сверху хлестнуть,глядишь и не было бы меня на этом форуме :evil:  :evil: 
Мля...вот нисколько о том не жалею,но надо было довести всё до конца.Трудно,больно-не смогла.

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

Просрал все 3 дня выходных, а так хотелось многое сделать!  :evil:

----------


## Azazello

Тот коллоквиум, к которому так готовился на 50% запорол.
Жутко болит голова, мучает бессоница и все достало  :Frown: 
Обычное начало недели...

Перехожу к тотальному обдумыванию попытки суицида.

----------


## Alone

*Azazello*
Держись браток . Жить тяжело да и умереть тоже непросто . Кто то придумал эту жизнь... не мы. Но мы должны дойти до конца как бы тяжело не было.

----------


## Hvis Lyset Tar Oss

> Просрал все 3 дня выходных, а так хотелось многое сделать! Evil or Very Mad


 Тоже самое((

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

*fucka rolla*, уверен ли...

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

> Сообщение от Hvis Lyset Tar Oss
> 
> я понял что я себе нравлюсь, я бы наверное даже с собой встречался, хотя я такой ленивый, всё таки наверное не стал бы)))
> 
> 
>  Да я например к такому выводу давно пришел


 я тоже +))

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

*посчитала кол-во рук, ног, пальцев* я в порядке.

----------


## Агата

> простите,пожалуйста,за такое бредовое и длинное сообщение,сама не знаю,зачем написала. 
> Реально тяжело. 
> я так больше не буду.


 *TUSKA*, ну, ты че!какое простите!если тебе стало легче оттого, что ты высказалась, так хоть весь форум запиши(имхо,но думаю, никто не возразит!)!и ниче оно не бредовое и не длинное!!!а то, что плачешь - молодец... знаешь, гораздо хреновее, когда хочется поплакать, а не можешь - просто тупо нет слез, нет чувств. 
Крепись!

----------


## Агата

> пора.


 смерть тебе сказала, что пора? ну, если так, то эт хорошо. а-то у меня обычно так было:я говорю "пора", а Смерть мне:"зеленая еще.отвали."
"надоело!шаг...шаг - и здравствуй!"

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

> а-то у меня обычно так было:я говорю "пора", а Смерть мне:"зеленая еще.отвали."


 и у меня ровно так же, хе)

----------


## TUSKA

*Azazello*!!!Держись,мы с тобой!Вот тебе моя дружеская рука.Чуть повыше-дружеское плечо.всё помыто.Знаешь,придёт день и ты вспомнишь сегодня и похвалишь себя-молодец!Смог выдержать такое!Да,ещё...не относись к учёбе слишком серьёзно.На деле всё совсем не так.ВУЗ-игра.Расслабься.Или напейся.

----------


## Агата

может он еще вернется...

----------


## TUSKA

> зеленая еще.отвали


 так и говорит?Круто.а со мной вообще не разговаривает.Как будто вовсе и не я тут помираю.И вообще не помираю.По всему видно-моя смерть либо на государственной службе,либо халтурит где-то ещё.Не любит она меня.Такая-сякая. :?

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

*Azazello*, не спеши выбирать...

----------


## Wolf

*2Azazello* не сцы в компот  это всеголишь коллоквиум, и всеголишь дурацкая неделя.
Послезавтра зачет и 50 с лишним вопросом ждут меня....ниче еще даже неготовил, ну и особо даже не беспокоюсь, знаю что сдам, как всегда чудом   :Big Grin:

----------


## Агата

*Azazello*, хииии, мы с тобой братья по несчастью :lol: у мя тож полная  -...ммм, как бы покультурней выразится? :roll:  - фигня, нет, не фигня, а БОЛЬШИЕ-БОЛЬШИЕ ПРОБЛЕМЫ. завтра надо по статистике сдавать хрень какую-то, я канеш, ниче не сделала  :Frown:  я по статистике ВООБЩЕ НИЧЕРТА не понимаю.
ну и хрен с ней! :lol: пошло все к чертям! ЗАДОЛБАЛО!
знаешь, мне кажется, причины возникновения желания отправится на тот свет вовсе не в учебе кроется(что у меня , что у тебя). попробуй разобраться, в чем же дело. И давай вместе забивать на учебу!  :Big Grin:  только не на очень долго! :lol: советую тебе просто отдохнуть, разрядиться! только, знаешь, суицид - не совсем правильная разрядка :roll:  :wink: просто вытерпи. все будет! :lol: 
я вот тож пару дней уже опять начала выбирать себе способ су, но решила отложить это все мероприятие, дабы через несколько дней зайти сюда и узнать, как делы у тя! :wink: 
ДЕРЖИСЬ! :wink:

----------


## Azazello

> *Azazello*
> Держись браток . Жить тяжело да и умереть тоже непросто . Кто то придумал эту жизнь... не мы. Но мы должны дойти до конца как бы тяжело не было.


 Спасибо... А вот то что умереть непросто это жаль....




> *Azazello*, не спеши выбирать...


 Да я и не спешу, медленно все взвешиваю...




> *Azazello*!!!Держись,мы с тобой!Вот тебе моя дружеская рука.Чуть повыше-дружеское плечо.всё помыто.Знаешь,придёт день и ты вспомнишь сегодня и похвалишь себя-молодец!Смог выдержать такое!Да,ещё...не относись к учёбе слишком серьёзно.На деле всё совсем не так.ВУЗ-игра.Расслабься.Или напейся.


 


> *2Azazello* не сцы в компот  это всеголишь коллоквиум, и всеголишь дурацкая неделя.


 *TUSKA*, *Wolf* Спасибо за поддержку ребята, но тут дело не в учебе. Конечно играет какую-то роль, но основной фактор не этот.
to Wolf Удачи на зачете!


*Агата*



> причины возникновения желания отправится на тот свет вовсе не в учебе кроется(что у меня , что у тебя)


 Верно, не в учебе тут дело. 



> ЗАДОЛБАЛО!


 +1 И это есть. 



> попробуй разобраться, в чем же дело.


 Устал. От всего. + Депрессняк. +Ещё проблем куча.



> И давай вместе забивать на учебу!


 Надо бы...  :Smile: 



> дабы через несколько дней зайти сюда и узнать, как делы у тя!


 ok



> завтра надо по статистике сдавать хрень какую-то, я канеш, ниче не сделала


 удачи!



> ДЕРЖИСЬ!


 Спасибо!

----------


## TUSKA

*Azazello*
ну да,не в учёбе дело.И всё равно мы все рядом,держим скрещенные пальцы,смотрим на небо,желаем удачи.Сил тебе,терпения.Стойкости.Тепла.Душевного спокойствия.Веры.Воли.Равновесия.
Мы с тобой,где бы ты ни был.

----------


## Alone

Признался девушке в любви а ей по фиг . Мне теперь тоже . Кажись ошибся. Раны на руках почти зажили (недостаточно глубоко наверное резал). Щас сижу и думаю стоило ли ? Стало везти в делах. Бессоница задолбала. Почитал посты радует что мы друг друга подбадриваем хотя на самим херово не без этого....

----------


## Вия

Агата,TUSKA,Wolf,alone +1))alone я рада что ты понял что зря из за кого то лишать себя жизни.;-)а за посты,просто пытаемся разобраться в смысле жизни.согласна мы молодцы.:-))))

----------


## Alone

*Вия*
Спасибо!  :Smile:  
Что тоже бессоница ? Как у самой дела ?

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

а *Azazello* с нами))

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

*Alone*, я могу всез всегда подбадривать, мне всегда хорошо +)

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

*Вия* да, мы такие +))

----------


## Вия

alone вроде всё хорошо.жду днюхи своего лябимого.:-)))кст ребята что можно ему подарить?ему 18

----------


## Вия

alone вроде всё хорошо.жду днюхи своего лябимого.:-)))кст ребята что можно ему подарить?ему 18.:-)

----------


## Alone

*Бритни Булгакова*
Остается  только позавидовать тебе и пожелать чтобы у тебя и дальше все было хорошо. :wink: *Вия*
Подари одеколон "515" For men "  . Довольно таки приятный запах мне во всяком случае нравится .  :Smile:  Да и девушек он тоже не оставляет равнодушными. (проверено и одобрено :! :Smile: 
Хотя щас полно подделок не знаю найдешь ли ты.

----------


## Вия

alone да у нас тем более ничего качественного нет.(в моем городе:-()попробую поищу...спасибо.;-)

----------


## Freezer2007

наконецто видуху в комп запихнул, теперь опять я в нете :lol:

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

*Вия*, себя +)) это 100 % вариант, и не дорогой %))
Боже, че несу +))

----------


## Вия

Бритни хм...он довел меня до су...он сделал меня ею.:-(он подарил мне жизнь и забрал желание жить...он достоин меня?а идея забавная...;-)спасибо.блин я пьяная.выпила немного а плохо и штормит:-(плохо без него...

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

*Вия*, лап, ну нафиг он тогда тебе вообще такой нужен?  :Frown:  
типа любишь?

----------


## TUSKA

*Вия*
слушай,а с другой стороны не пробовала смотреть?Мы вот с мужем чуть не развелись в прошлом году.И на самой высокой ноте просто взяли и глянули с другой стороны-сначала состороны соседей-что бы они сказали,потом-продавцов в магазине,потом-пользователей нета,у которых есть все ответы на все вопросы.не смотрели только глазами родных.И мы увидели простое решение проблемы.Поняли,что нужно делать в конкретных ситуациях.Нарисовали план.
Попробуй.
Кстати,ты ЕГО любишь или свою любовь?ваши отношения?насколько поняла,они из самого детства идут.Не пора перерасти песочницу?Ты меня извини,конечно...Просто подумай об этом.

----------


## Вия

Бритни,угу...:-(
TUSKA,пасиб.всё нормально;-)его люблю,отношения,и знаю что он меня любит.хоть и редко говорит но знаю что любит.(чувствую наверн:-)) приедет тогда нужно поговорить...по телефону я думаю не стоит...:-)

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

*Вия*, ну вот поговорите по душам, там яснее все будет.

*Freezer2007*,   :Big Grin:

----------


## TUSKA

Ну почему я такая дура?Где мой мозг?Спился?

----------


## Freezer2007

> Ну почему я такая дура?Где мой мозг?Спился?


 ИТОГ МНОГОЧАСОВЫХ РАЗДУМИЙ - ДУМАТЬ ВРЕДНО))))
непарься моск неможет спится, по законам гравитации весь алкоголь вниз уходит)))))

----------


## Вия

TUSKA что случилось?

----------


## TUSKA

> TUSKA что случилось?


 Висельнику мой рассказ в Эксперименте не понравился...

----------


## Freezer2007

*TUSKA*
А ему ваще хоть чёто нравится?
будь спок люди на форуме тож есть.

----------


## Вия

гг...с freezer2007 согласна.:-)))так что забей.;-)а я из группы ушла...и барабаны бросила.:-((((

----------


## TUSKA

*Вия*
ты барабанщица??????????????РЕСПЕГГГТ!!!!! о да...барабаны нам близки,любимы и знакомы...

----------


## Вия

вау!ты тож???:-))))

----------


## TUSKA

*Вия*
чуть-чуть.Мой муж-большой мастер.
*шёпотом*один из самых лучших в России.

----------


## Azazello

> *Azazello*
> ну да,не в учёбе дело.И всё равно мы все рядом,держим скрещенные пальцы,смотрим на небо,желаем удачи.Сил тебе,терпения.Стойкости.Тепла.Душевного спокойствия.Веры.Воли.Равновесия.
> Мы с тобой,где бы ты ни был.


 Спасибо!   :Smile:  

За неделю достало все...
Завтра конец недели, а потом снова выходные, и снова все сначала...

----------


## TUSKA

фиг с ним,с началом!Главное-выходные!А я по выходным работаю...всегда.

----------


## Вия

:-)TUSKA,AZAZELLO,ALONE,Бритни,Волк-одиночка как у вас делишки?

----------


## Вия

:-)TUSKA,AZAZELLO,ALONE,Бритни,Волк-одиночка и все кто эту тему пасещають ещё как у вас делишки?

----------


## TUSKA

*Вия*
замечательно!Завтра на работу,а в нете сижу.Зуб побаливает,а так всё в шоколаде!

А у тебя?А с учёбой?А с парнем?

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

Наконец то я подключился к интернету, настроил модем, осталось только программ накачать, чтобы траффика по меньше сжиралось.

----------


## Вия

TUSKA вроде нормально.я на каникулах.:-)с парнем...хуже(

----------


## Alone

*Вия*
Дела нормально впрочем как обычно . Решил сменить работу правда незнаю что из этого выйдет . Но моя работа мне осточертела.

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

Все хорошо, а скоро будет очень весело. Потом раскрою секрет  :Wink: 

*Вия*, не переживай, нечего тратить свои нервы на фокусы этих кобелей :wink: 

*Alone*, да и парвильно!!

----------


## Alone

*Бритни Булгакова*
Спасибо за поддержку! 


> Вия, не переживай, нечего тратить свои нервы на фокусы этих кобелей


 Не мог не заметить слово "кобели"  :evil: Не стоит ставить всех на одну полку.

----------


## Вия

alone не обижайся пожалуйста.да мы согласны вы не все такие.;-)правда Бритни?:-))))

----------


## Alone

> alone не обижайся пожалуйста.да мы согласны вы не все такие.


 Да в принципе я особо не обижаюсь надеюсь*Бритни Булгакова*
сказала это не подумав.
Поговорил со своей девушкой она мне призналась что у нее есть другой. Настроение упало ниже плинтуса. А тут еще было ехать на собеседование насчет работы (вакансия креативщик). Но с таким настроением только топиться а не устраиваться на работу. Наплевать сидеть дома тоже было радости мало.Поехал. Приехал туда дали заполнить анкету. Потом попросили написать сценарий в 3х вариантах для рекламого ролика. Начал шевелить мозгами вдруг сзади из колонок послышалась музыка я оглянулся назад но немного некстати там девушка нагнулась я конечно поспешил отвернуться  но сидевшая напротив девушка уже заметила мой взгляд и расценила его разумеется неправильно .   :? Написал 2 варианта на мой взгляд довольно ужасных. Менеджер попросил описать как я себе это представляю я описал это все в довольно скучных красках и тихим голосом (настроение было долбанутым).Да еще все в офисе перестали вдруг болтать и стучать по клавам и начали прислушиваться. Менеджер сказал что может быть они перезвонят . (если не найдут что нибудь получше подумал я про себя.) Хотя  вообще мне уже перехотелось что у них работать. Хочется уехать куда нибудь. Предложили тут недавно работу "за границей". Собеседование в декабре . Платят в принципе так же как и здесь. Но для мне это отличный шанс  забыть ее . Не думать о том что я могу ее случайно встретить.  Не думать о том что она сейчас с другим.....Забыть все начать новую жизнь или умереть.
Рад что есть этот дневник и можно рассказать все то что на душе.  


P.S Хотел бы увидеть того кто написал сценарий моей судьбы. Чувствую дальше посыпяться комменты что типа каждый человек творец своей судьбы.

----------


## Вия

можем,но знаю что лучше не надо писать не буду.пережди все наладиться.забудешь ты её;-) искренне буду надеяться на это.ты хороший человечек.;-)

----------


## Alone

*Вия*
Спасибо за теплые слова.

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

> *Бритни Булгакова*
> Спасибо за поддержку! 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Сообщение от Бритни Булгакова
> 
> Вия, не переживай, нечего тратить свои нервы на фокусы этих кобелей
> ...


 ну шо ж ты напрягся так??! +)
Все бабы - стервы, все мужики - кобели, эт реально так. Просто порой исключительные особи мужского пола притупляют кобелиный инстинкт.

Вот и всё +)))

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

*Alone*, не трать свои нервы на какую-то пилотку (блин, я мож для кого-то жестко выражаюсь, ну так привыкла  :Smile:  ) В этом деле, дальше - легче, но потихонечку.

----------


## Wolf

ой мля...как херова  :cry:  все нах....

----------


## Агата

> так и говорит?Круто.а со мной вообще не разговаривает.Как будто вовсе и не я тут помираю.И вообще не помираю.По всему видно-моя смерть либо на государственной службе,либо халтурит где-то ещё.Не любит она меня.Такая-сякая.


 нееее, со мной разговаривала... особенно раньше оч часто.зайдет в гости, мы с ней посидим, подушам поговорим, а потом я начинаю ее доканывать безумно нытиковским голосом:"ну когдааааа, ну когда ты меня возьмешь с собой???"вот в такие моменты она и начинала психовать и говорила:"зеленая еще.отвали" а сейчас совсем обо мне забыла  :Frown:  так только иногда мелькнет ее тень за окошком - проверяет меня  :Smile:  
а твоя , наверно , просто пьет пиво  :Smile:  (была реклама такая: чел ехал по горной дороге на велосипеде, уехал в кувет,дико летит вниз по склону, пока не падает на дорогу, кот.ниже(там такая серпантинная дорога была), потом в него ударяет молния. потом его сбивает машина и еще чего-то там с ним происходит, а он все не умирает. потом картинка меняется - показывают бар, приятную, спокойную музыку и Смерть, которая потягивает пиво  :Big Grin:  хорошая реклама  :Smile:  )

----------


## Агата

*Вия*
АААААААААА!!!Ударные forever!!!!кто твой любимый барабаншик?

----------


## Агата

*Azazello*
, прива! ну как делы? :wink:

----------


## Агата

*Alone*
все будет! эт я те обещаю!!  :Smile:  если вдруг не будет(что невозможно), то ты будешь в полном праве назвать меня наглой мерзкой вруньей  :Smile:  
терпи.
а на самом деле было бы клево, если бы ты в другой город переехал.мне так кажется.

----------


## TUSKA

> кто твой любимый барабаншик?


 а можно,я тоже скажу?

----------


## TUSKA

*Alone*
вперёд!под лежачий камень вода не течёт :roll:

----------


## Агата

> ой мля...как херова  все нах....


 уфффф,печально.
может,попробуй поспать :wink: мне когда невыносимо хреново или когда я чувствую, что у мя может ща начаться дикая истерика,при которой я буду совершать не совсем адекватные действия, я накуриваюсь почти до потери сознания,заваливаюсь на диван и засыпаю...и иногда,когда просыпаюсь, бывает легче :wink: 


> а можно,я тоже скажу?


 ты еще спрашиваешь!канеш!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Агата

зима!зима!ура!зима!все хреново!хочется биться башкой в стенку!резать руки!и тушить в них бычки!так и нужно плохим людям!а еще лучше всего вскрыть веночки!хехехе(тут коварный смех)но эт все неважно!  :Big Grin:  зима!зима!гололед!скользко-скользко!хлоп!и прямо нослм об асфальт!хахаха!а еще лучше черепушкой!чтоб разрыв сосудов головного мозга и внутреннее кровоизлияние!хахаха!
я не слишком истерична?ну да не важно.  :Big Grin:  


А У ВАС У ВСЕХ КАК ДЕЛА???????????????????

----------


## TUSKA

> ты еще спрашиваешь!канеш!


 1.

----------


## Azazello

*Вия*



> как делишки?


 Как всегда - не лучше. В целом - отвратительно. Как сама?

*Агата*
Привет. Дела отвратительно. Наступили выходные, попробую забить на все - до ужаса надоело ВСЁ! Депрессняк достал, все достало - одним словом.
А у тебя как дела? Как статистика?




> зима!зима!ура!зима!все хреново!хочется биться башкой в стенку!резать руки!и тушить в них бычки!так и нужно плохим людям!а еще лучше всего вскрыть веночки!хехехе(тут коварный смех)но эт все неважно!


 +1  :lol:

----------


## Alone

> ну шо ж ты напрягся так??! +) 
> Все бабы - стервы, все мужики - кобели, эт реально так. Просто порой исключительные особи мужского пола притупляют кобелиный инстинкт.


 Можно было бы подисскутировать на эту тему но так знаю 
что каждый останется при своем мнении считаю дисскусию бесмысленной. Хотя в чем то ты определенно права. 



> Alone, не трать свои нервы на какую-то пилотку (блин, я мож для кого-то жестко выражаюсь, ну так привыкла  ) В этом деле, дальше - легче, но потихонечку.


 Ночью вдруг вспомнил весь разговор с ней она сказала что у нее есть другой но вместе с тем хотела встречаться со мной . Мля чето как то я упустил этот факт получается что день он день я ?  Так что ли ? Во я  валенок . И еще собираюсь париться из нее ? Такой "девушки" у меня еще не было и не надо . Срочно в аптеку купить что нибудь для промывания мозгов. Может я еще что упустил.
Бритни в этом случае ты права на все 100% и не жестко а самый раз . :wink: 



> все будет! эт я те обещаю!!  если вдруг не будет(что невозможно), то ты будешь в полном праве назвать меня наглой мерзкой вруньей


 Ладно лет через 50 я остановлю тебя на улице и скажу шамкая беззубым ртом  - Наглая мерзкая врунья!   :Smile:  



> а на самом деле было бы клево, если бы ты в другой город переехал.мне так кажется.


 Я тоже так считаю.  :idea:



> вперёд!под лежачий камень вода не течёт


 Это точно вперед и только вперед ! 




> зима!зима!гололед!скользко-скользко!хлоп!и прямо нослм об асфальт!хахаха!а еще лучше черепушкой!чтоб разрыв сосудов головного мозга и внутреннее кровоизлияние!хахаха!


 Ха ха ха гололед притягивает обычно другое место хорошо что в том месте нет мозгов иначе все люди(у которых есть гололед) были бы с отбитыми мозгами . 
*Вия* *Бритни Булгакова**Агата*
*TUSKA*
Great thanks за поддержку !!! 
 :Smile:  Ну и напился же я вчера аки дьявол  . Быстрей бы уехать.

----------


## Wolf

опять я такой депресивный приперся на этот форум....
грустно... нет причин грустить и нет причин радоваться. серость кругом.незнаю сколько я еще так протяну.

----------


## Вия

всем приветики!:-)я уезжала.туда где сети нет...жестоко.)))у меня вроде все нормально,щас домой еду.гг с больными руками...)TUSKA у мя их нет...:-)но нравиться как играет в SYSTEM OF A DOWN.(барабанщик)как вы все???как выходные праводите?

----------


## Alone

> меня вроде все нормально,щас домой еду.гг с больными руками...)


 а что у тебя с руками ? 



> как выходные праводите?


 Отлично я скачиваю новый музон, учу  англ. перед поездкой. слушаю Бандэрос.

----------


## Вия

с доярачкой не сложилось с первого знакомства.:-))))

----------


## KnizhNa

Душу отдам за хороший толстый сочный апельсин!

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

> Душу отдам за хороший толстый сочный апельсин!


 Блин я бы тоже сочненький заточил бы сейчас.

----------


## KnizhNa

> Блин я бы тоже сочненький заточил бы сейчас.


 вот гады, все попрятались, как будто знают что им кранты...

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

откуда взяться апельсинам в 2:30 ночи ???  :?:

----------


## Alone

> с доярачкой не сложилось с первого знакомства.)))


 С доярочкой ? Это как ? Не врублюсь в сленг.    :Smile:   :shock: 




> Блин я бы тоже сочненький заточил бы сейчас.


 


> Душу отдам за хороший толстый сочный апельсин!


 ААА апельсиномания !!! Чето тоже захотелось.... :roll: 



> откуда взяться апельсинам в 2:30 ночи ???


 В магазине с надписью "Работаем 24 часа ".   :Smile:

----------


## Вия

alone ей к сожалению не понравилось как я одеваюсь...а я немогу когда меня критикуют.;-)

----------


## Alone

> ей к сожалению не понравилось как я одеваюсь...а я немогу когда меня критикуют.


 Bad .  Бессмысленное и неоправданное насилие. 
Лезть в драку необходимо только в целях самообороны или если другому человеку угрожает потенциальная опасность, если отстаиваешь свою честь или близкого человека. А критика полезна, значит возможно так выглядишь со стороны. И так как это всего лишь критика и можно послать ее нах и необязательно мочить всех  кому не понравилась твоя одежа.  (Все это конечно при условии какими словами раскритиковали но все равно один х@й можно ответить тем же).

----------


## Вия

в колхозе трудные люди.alone я с тобой согласна.просто я вспыльчивый человек.:-(да и она я так поняла тоже.

----------


## Wolf

всем доброго времени суток!
забежал на секунду, дел  и так по горло, сложно воскр. назвать выходным... а жаль. ну и ладно.




> Бессмысленное и неоправданное насилие


 да, но бывает что человеку подругому необъяснишь. да и не совсем понятно кто это начал.на хамство так же отвечать нужно. 
так что, Вия всеравно молодец :wink:

----------


## Вия

:Embarrassment: ops: wolf пасиб

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

*Wolf*, бывает. Понимаю. Стоит подождать.


*Alone*,  :wink:

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

*Вия*, ты какая конфликтная!!  :wink: ))

----------


## KnizhNa

тихо сдесь по ночам...пойду на http://pagesofpain.goodforum.net/index.htm  почитаю хоть чего...

----------


## Римма

Э-ээ... По традиции - о погоде в Хабаровске   :Smile:  
Снега нет и в помине. Плюсовая температура. Все ходят в пальто и куртках, ессно, без шапок и проч.

Похоже, Новый год будет без снега ))))))

----------


## Alone

*Бритни Булгакова*
Не знаю зачем но тоже подмигну  :wink: 
*Римма*
У нас в мухосранске такая же погода.

----------


## Вия

мухосранске?=)ты с какого города?

----------


## Hvis Lyset Tar Oss

решил сесть как L из deathnote, правда думать легче становится)))

----------


## TUSKA

> -ээ... По традиции - о погоде в Хабаровске


 на северо-западе столицы выпал снег.Ужасный ветер.
На востоке-тишь,снега нет.
На севере-отдельные снежинки.
В центре-можно сказать тепло.
Данные от Выродкового Существа.

----------


## TUSKA

Вот прицепилось Выродковое Существо-слабое,безвольное,уродливое и отвратительное,жалкое,никому не нужное...
Ходило оно,рыдало так,что стены тряслись.
Каталось по Мск-3 круга по кольцу-на Планерную-На Кузнецкий мост-на Лубянку-на Подбельского-опять на кольцо-через Белорусскую-на Речной,потом-на Театральную,вылезло на Красную площадь.Порыдало на мосту.Залезло в метро-на Пушкинскую-рыдая,пошло на Арбат.На Смоленскую-на Горбушку...
А я за ним.За задумчивым взглядом с мостов,платформ,переходов,даже с лестниц!
Таскала за руку,кормила леденцами,отволакивала от аптек,заталкивала в глотку Мак вперемежку с шаурмой и молоком...

----------


## TUSKA

а давайте соберёмся все вместе и отп...дим Туску!!!
Затр...ла она всех.

----------


## KnizhNa

> а давайте соберёмся все вместе и отп...дим Туску!!! 
> Затр...ла она всех.


 Согласна!
Я первая кидаюсь пушистыми плюшевыми медвежонками!

----------


## TUSKA

*KnizhNa*
не-е...ногами!Больно!Она плохая.Давайте её побьём.

----------


## Вия

TUSKA ТЫ ОДИН ИЗ ХОРОШИХ ЧЕЛАВЕЧКАВ В ЭТОМ МИРЕ)))

----------


## Blackwinged

Жалко, что такая интересная по своей задумке тема скатилась до такого бреда. Для этого форума это тенденция последнее время.

----------


## Вия

ты о чем?

----------


## Римма

> а давайте соберёмся все вместе и отп...дим Туску!!!
> Затр...ла она всех.


 *TUSKA*... Меня уже давно удивляет твое отношение к Себе, своему Я, душе, телу...
Ты неплохой человек, почему же хочешь сделать себе больно и призываешь к этому других?..
Читала, что ты замужем...дети есть... Я все думаю - что еще надо? У тебя же есть люди, которые любят тебя, верят в тебя... разве этого мало? Ты недооцениваешь себя, Солнышко!..
*
Alone*  :wink:  поддержим традицию погодных сводок?)))

----------


## Hvis Lyset Tar Oss

*Blackwinged* прав

----------


## Агата

> Жалко, что такая интересная по своей задумке тема скатилась до такого бреда. Для этого форума это тенденция последнее время.


 


> Blackwinged прав


 


> ты о чем?


 действительно, вы о чем????? :? 

*TUSKA*
Не тупи!а просто терпи! знаешь, читая то, что ты пишешь, я вспоминаю себя. у меня тоже были безумные затяжные вспышки ненависти к себе(даже наверно больше, чем простой нематериальной ненависти :? ).и , как мне кажется, я в какой-то мере тебя понимаю. ты просто знай, что ты замечательный человек.ничем не хуже других, а некоторых  - даже и лучше. каждый человек обладает неповторимой красотой снежинки. и ты тоже!просто пойми это!цени себя!цени и береги то особенное, что в тебе, безусловно есть!

----------


## Агата

> А у тебя как дела? Как статистика?


 уфффф, хреновастенько.делаю статистику вот уже 3ий день и з ночь не сплю. ах, да я вот сейчас кстати должна ее делать, а чет на форуме зависла :roll:   :Big Grin:  


> Ладно лет через 50 я остановлю тебя на улице и скажу шамкая беззубым ртом - Наглая мерзкая врунья!


 Ладушки!договорились - встречаемся через 50 лет!   :Big Grin:  здесь должен следовать вопрос:"а как я тебя узнаю?"так вот я буду дряхлая трясущаяся старушенция , покрашенная в блондинку, с огромными розовыми кроличьими ушами на голове и огромным розовым гламурным подонковым медведем!(p.s.искать в психушке)  :Big Grin:  



> Такой "девушки" у меня еще не было и не надо .


 радует, что позиция меняется  :Smile:  депрессия - бяка  :Smile: 
у тя нет такого чувства, что ты проснулся с дикого бодунища и начинаешь кусками вспоминать события прошедшего вечера?  :Big Grin:  у мя обычно так и бывает  :Big Grin:  



> Ха ха ха гололед притягивает обычно другое место хорошо что в том месте нет мозгов иначе все люди(у которых есть гололед) были бы с отбитыми мозгами .


  хехехе!самоубийцы, как известно весьма изобретательны!и уж я-то изобрету способ, как обязательно долбануться головешечкой :lol: 


> Great thanks за поддержку !!!


 да незачто!  :Big Grin: 



> опять я такой депресивный приперся на этот форум.... 
> грустно... нет причин грустить и нет причин радоваться. серость кругом.незнаю сколько я еще так протяну.


 ты ханурик блин!проснись и пой!придумай что может тебя растормошить!обязательно ведь есть что-то, что может!давай!вперед и с песней!!!!

----------


## Only_humaN

14.11.2007 от Рождества Христого

А че все дневник забросили? пикольно ж.

В Иркутске пол третьего ночи. Тихо. Один. Грустно.

----------


## Агата

в Омске без десяти час .холодно.воздух свежий, зимний, морозный. тихо, хочется спать. и умереть.

----------


## Only_humaN

> и умереть.


 а как?

----------


## TUSKA

В Мск 22.07. У нас  снег!Снег!Завалило всё,на всех дорогах пробки!Ура!Зима!Чистота,холодина,светлый воздух,суицид...

----------


## Only_humaN

TUSKA, ААА! хочу к вам!

У нас тут холод собачий, снега нет почти...

----------


## TUSKA

*Only_humaN*
так приезжай!Помогу вписаться,встретишься с форумчанами-москвичами,быстренько стаскаю по достопримечательностям...
Ты откуда?

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

Кирово-Чепецк снег есть, гололед есть. Мороз -10. Хорошо на улице.




> в Омске без десяти час .холодно.воздух свежий, зимний, морозный. тихо, хочется спать. и умереть.


 В Омске очень красивый мост, по которому я когда нибудь пробегу марафон!!

----------


## Only_humaN

Сам из маленького города на Байкале, который даже на картах необозначен: г Бабушкин. Учусь в Иркутске. спасибо, подумаю...
у меня еще целых три года, возможно встретимся еще...

----------


## TUSKA

> Кирово-Чепецк


 мля...Волк,забери меня к себе!Как хочу в Киров или Чепецк,сил нет!!!

----------


## TUSKA

*Blackwinged*
да,ты прав.

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

*TUSKA* приезжай на родину!!!!
Я тоже в москву поеду, если с деньгами нормально будет, то перед новым годом.

----------


## KnizhNa

__

----------


## Alone

На форуме к своему сожалению больше не появлюсь. Уже почти не думаю о су. Жизнь сложная штука, но жить надо пока не знаю зачем. Всем пока удач и поменьше мыслей о су .  :wink: 
*Вия*
Я из Узбекистана г. Ташкент . 
*Римма*
Сводка погоды на сегодня.   :Smile:  
В мухосранске погода не меняется так же солнечно и но стало холоднее . Хочется почему то лета  . Хотя до этого хотелось зимы.  :roll:   



> у тя нет такого чувства, что ты проснулся с дикого бодунища и начинаешь кусками вспоминать события прошедшего вечера?


 Бывает   :Smile:  Ужасное чувство   :Smile:  . 
Кому я нужон тут (в чем я сильно сомневаюсь =)) шлите спам , ругательства и добрые пожелания на [email protected]. 
Млять грустно все как то ....

----------


## TUSKA

*Alone*
Что ж...можно только порадоваться.С этого форума только 2 пути-либо смерть,либо...жизнь.Сил тебе,терпения,удачи!

----------


## Римма

> На форуме к своему сожалению больше не появлюсь. Уже почти не думаю о су. Жизнь сложная штука, но жить надо пока не знаю зачем. Всем пока удач и поменьше мыслей о су .  :wink:


 О! Слова не мальчика, но мужа!   :Smile:  
Удачи, друг...

----------


## Вия

alone молодец)))удачи тебе.;-)

----------


## Wolf

ну че,как обычно о погоде?))
Светит солнце, на небе ни облачка, температура воздуха +23..25 С, в воде +20..22С. легкий морской ветерок и белоснежный пляж......
один только вопрос: почему я не там?)) ну,будем ждать выходных и чуда)) а вдруг?!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Агата

> а как?


  красиво и чтоб никто не плакал



> Снег!Завалило всё,на всех дорогах пробки!Ура!Зима!Чистота,холодина,светлый воздух,суицид...


 ааааа, как клевааааа


> В Омске очень красивый мост, по которому я когда нибудь пробегу марафон!!


 удачи  :Big Grin:  надеюсь прибежишь одним из первых  :Big Grin:  
в Омске есть еще один не совсем красивый мост, зато очень надежный для суицида - если спрыгнуть с него, сразу потащит на дно(пока не проверено)



> так приезжай!Помогу вписаться,встретишься с форумчанами-москвичами,быстренько стаскаю по достопримечательностям...


 Ой!а мона мне тоже? :roll: ну... когда-нибудь... как денег раздобуду  :Big Grin:  


> Сам из маленького города на Байкале, который даже на картах необозначен: г Бабушкин


 Байкал - это круто!у мя там подружка живет... когданибудь, возможно  к ней приеду... ну, если не помру случайным образом :wink: Байкал посмотреть охота. вообще , люблю нашу природу. Россия - лучшая :wink: *Only_humaN*, да я тож с маленького города в Якутии вообще-то, и хочу заметить, что большой плюс маленьких городов в том, что там обычно, чище , чем в больших  :Smile:  



> На форуме к своему сожалению больше не появлюсь. Уже почти не думаю о су. Жизнь сложная штука, но жить надо пока не знаю зачем. Всем пока удач и поменьше мыслей о су .


 *Alone*
Молоточек! Сильных крыльев и летной погоды тебе!

----------


## Вия

ааа погода ужасная!вчера ливень шел!это ужас но сегодня хоть тепло...))

----------


## TUSKA

> Ой!а мона мне тоже?  ну... когда-нибудь... как денег раздобуду


 Можно,конечно!
*Вия*
Привет,рада видеть!Как дела?
Я пытаюсь заморить себя голодом.Слабость ужасная.А надо на работу идти...

----------


## Вия

TUSKA у меня все хорошо спасибо большое wolfу.)))ты сего удумала?зачем морить себя голодом?

----------


## Светлый Ангел

А у нас за окном уже все белым-бело...Вчера мело весь день....Но зато теперь красота...Все крыши белые-белые...Вот когда раздобуду ключ от чердака и выберусь на крышу своего дома, обязательно сфотографирую!*))

----------


## Norta

У меня за окном самая настоящая метель а сейчас еще учицца идти, на душе паршиво до нельзя. не могу больше жить так надо срочно всё кардинально менять, но что то не меняется всё только хуже.

----------


## Freezer2007

У мя тут слякоть, снега дофига, но нод снегом лёд или вода(, ехать по городу нормально нельзя на каждом третем перекрёстке аварии.

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

У нас снегопад уже второй день. Много снега, белым бело!

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

Завтра у меня зачет который я благополучно не сдам! Но  мне пофигу, потому что завтра решающая игра с Израилем в футбол!!   :Big Grin:

----------


## mors certa

а у нас по пятницам постоянно студенты по коридорам шатаются и шумят. к друг другу в гости ходят. а мне завтра рано утром на работу.  :x 
я, конечно, люблю студентов как одну из социальных групп, но только не по пятницам!   :Smile:

----------


## DeTaOO

Сидиш и думаеш над 3мя вечными вопросами.

1)Есть ли секс после смерти ?
2)Есть ли жизнь после сватьбы ?
3) Существует ли зарплата до 25 числа

----------


## Вия

вчера была с ним...(отмечали его днюху)поехала домой на такси а на улице снова ливень.сидела в машине никакая.((о чем то непонятном думала...в общем незнаю что со мной."(

----------


## Wolf

17.11.  Сегодня : Международный день студентов.
йо!уряя.....))))
на погоду никогда внимания не обращал(если конечно не -30  :Smile:   ) да и разьве такая мелочь может испортить мне настроение??? седня мне никто его не испортит  :Smile:  
наконецто увижу друга с которым невиделся 4 года

----------


## Римма

> Существует ли зарплата до 25 числа


 Хе-хе... 
Знакомая темка...)))))

Снега по-прежнему не видать...

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

Че то тут росгидромецентр какой-то развели :shock:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  

*Alone*, Удачи!!! Хотя навряд ли уже прочитает +)

Чет у мя жар немного, но я щас наверну чаю с вареньем (уж какое найду  :Smile:  ) и все будет гуд)

----------


## Вия

смотрю футбол(хотя вообще не болельщица.не люблю наши команды)))сижу болею.за наших. :Big Grin:

----------


## Вия

ну не удивительно...:-(

----------


## Агата

> завтра решающая игра с Израилем в футбол!!


 *Волк-Одиночка*, сообщи потом , кто там выйграл!интяресна ж!  :Big Grin:  (а у мя телека нету, да и смотреть его б некогда было...)



> Я пытаюсь заморить себя голодом.


 ммм, а зачем????

----------


## Агата

> 17.11. Сегодня : Международный день студентов. 
> йо!уряя.....))))


 блин!че правда что ль???? а я даж не знала... ну, вот ... еще один свой праздник не отметила...  :Frown:  
*Wolf*, как прошла встреча с другом??? прикольно, что аж 4 года не виделись и все равно друзья!  :Big Grin:  
а у меня все друзья далеко от меня...  :Frown:   с подругой лучшей тоже уже больше года не виделась... эх, вот бы сессию сдать, и рвану домой, и всех увижу!!!!




> ну не удивительно...


 чего там у тебя не удивительно??? :?:

----------


## Azazello

*Alone*
Удачи! 




> Международный день студентов.


 


> а я даж не знала... ну, вот ... еще один свой праздник не отметила...


 Блин, я тоже не знал  :Frown: ( Сижу и готовлюсь к этой долбаной контрольной целый день.

В целом, обычные выходные, все как всегда, ничего не изменилось... Уж перестаю ждать, когда пройдет мой депрессняк, уже становится безразлично.... Только, разве что раздражительность усиливается...

----------


## Вия

Агата наши продули.)2:1

----------


## Вия

Агата наши продули.)2:1...блин снова всю ночь не спала.(((

----------


## Wolf

*2Агата* отлично все прошло. посидели в японском ресторанчике, я попробовал наконецто эти суши, ниче так,съедобно   :Big Grin:

----------


## Агата

> Агата наши продули.)2:1


 аааааааааааааааааааааааа!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Ч  ЕРТТТТТТТТТ!!!! блин!ну почамю я всегда все пропускаю!!!!
 кому мы там продули? Израилю? 
ИЗРАИЛЮ?????!!!!!!!! :shock: 
знаете, я канеш, не такой уж и профи во всех этих футбольных страстях...., но какого черта мы проиграли Израилю, когда Англию выйграли?????????????? :?:  :!: я офигиваю с нашей сборной!!!! :evil: 
БРРРРР! а че теперь с нами будет??? ну всмысле, мы дальше прошли или все - конец нашему ЕВРО?



> отлично все прошло. посидели в японском ресторанчике, я попробовал наконецто эти суши, ниче так,съедобно


 Блин, прикольно! я вот никогда суши не пробовала  :Smile:   :roll:  ну ниче - успею как нидь

----------


## Агата

> Блин, я тоже не знал ( Сижу и готовлюсь к этой долбаной контрольной целый день.


  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  я тож все выходные на всякую учебную лабуду убила!  :Big Grin:  ну ниче - мож хоть чего-то в мозгах останется! :?   :Smile:

----------


## Агата

знаете , я тут подсчитала....  у меня уже 6 (а может быть и 7  - не помню точно...)месяцев не было ни одной попытки СУ. че-т самой даже не верится :? может, я по ночам, как Тайлер Дернер, вместо того, чтобы спать, с крыш прыгаю, ну, иль, там, под машины кидаюсь??? :?   :Smile:

----------


## Freezer2007

> знаете , я тут подсчитала....  у меня уже 6 (а может быть и 7  - не помню точно...)месяцев не было ни одной попытки СУ. че-т самой даже не верится :? может, я по ночам, как Тайлер Дернер, вместо того, чтобы спать, с крыш прыгаю, ну, иль, там, под машины кидаюсь??? :?


 Поздравляю))
Под машины эт ещё ничё. Главное чтоб не на машины, эт уже дико както.))))))

----------


## Агата

> Поздравляю))


 пасиб...
тока как-то грустно без нее, без близости смерти...(можете считать меня абсолютно больной 8) )

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

мне почему то хорошо когда грустно, я люблю грусть. В этом состоянии я сочиняю музыку.

----------


## Azazello

*Агата*



> ну ниче - мож хоть чего-то в мозгах останется!


 Что-то останется!   :wink: 




> знаете , я тут подсчитала.... у меня уже 6 (а может быть и 7 - не помню точно...)месяцев не было ни одной попытки СУ.


 У меня около года (если не считать предыдущего месяца). А так, месяц назад сорвалась - дозировки подсчитал, вроде, примерно, должно было хватить (конечно с погрешностью), лекарства разложил, но что-то остановило...  - не смог   :Frown:  
Ничего нормально сделать не могу!
В будущем исправлю....

Выходные закончились, завтра опять новая неделя, новая итерация цикла - как все надоело!

----------


## TUSKA

я должна умереть.Я.Должна.Умереть!

----------


## Вия

TUSKA,зай у тебя детишки ты на кого их собираешься оставить?почему ты так решила?:-(

----------


## TUSKA

*Вия*
Да поняла окончательно,что никому не нужна.Может,и есть на свете незаменимые люди.Я не из их числа.Никому никогда не будет хорошо просто от того,что я рядом.Нет.
Я должна умереть.А вот решиться не могу.Но всё ближе.

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

*TUSKA*, лап, почитай пост о моей попытке су, в разделе "Смерть" где-т, а конкретно последние слова там...

----------


## Freezer2007

*TUSKA*
ПРОСТИ ВСЕМ ВСЁ ЧТО *ТЫ* ДОЛЖНА.
И живи дальше

----------


## Wolf

всем пока
и
всем удачи

----------


## Only_humaN

Я вижу мертвых людей... Я схожу с ума...

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

*Wolf'ик*, пока и удачи!!!

Хм...

----------


## Вия

бл!!!что за конец месяца дурной?!ненавижу!у всех друзей проблемы!и один уже даже уходить собирается!""(я не хочу!!!я не хочу его терять!НЕХОЧУ!!!Он отговорил меня от недавней задумке уйти!я ему за это благодарна!он поддерживает меня!он очень хороший человек!!!я нехочу!"""((я не могу ему помочь это самое страшное.(((

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

*Вия* можешь, нужно постараться!




> Я вижу мертвых людей... Я схожу с ума...


 как ты их видишь и где? интересненько! можешь написать в личку.

*TUSKA* все дети, даже если ненавидят своих родителей, где далеко в глубине души они их все равно любят, просто за то, что они родители. Ты нужна своим детям!

----------


## Висельник

Есть у кого нибудь *Тускин* домашний телефон?

----------


## Betta

зима снег холод...на меня плохо влияют...

----------


## Вия

а в каких целях он тебе нужен?

----------


## Висельник

*Вия*,я ей позвонить хочу.Поговорить.По делу.

----------


## Betta

у кого то сто пудов есть ее мобильный.У blooddragon'a наверняка есть

----------


## Висельник

*Betta*,мобильный и у меня есть.Не берет.Я беспокоюсь!

----------


## TUSKA

*Волк-Одиночка*
спасибо.Именно поэтому мне нужно уходить сейчас,пока они ещё мало понимают.Трусость,трусость не даёт!Ничтожнейшее я существо...

*Вия*
Всё в твоих руках!Держи его!

----------


## TUSKA

*Висельник*
Паникёр...спасибо за участие.

----------


## Beata

Вообщем... Нашло ни с того, ни с сего, может кто-то прочитает, а хотя никакой разницы. В колонках груз. На душе... Как-то пыталась все успокоить, себя, жизнь, цели поставить, не думать о глупостях. А они сами в голову лезут, о них думать не нужно специально. Вспомнила сегодня Битцевский лес, на кой черт он мне вообще здался, я не понимаю, на кой я там почуствовала себя живой, настоящей, такой грустной, печально-задумчивой, жуткой одинокой и ненужной "кому-то"... Вот такой день, а не прогуляла сегодня ни одной пары и книжек накупила, спонтом читать буду. А может и буду, зря им пылится на полке для позиционирования себя перед гостями типа: "Умная наверное"... тоже мне умная, ни одной нормальной прозы за год не написать, в стол, в себе, ходишь и думаешь как бы никто не заметил, что ты не такой... А вроде самая обычная девченка, только не живется ей спокойно... И каждый день я снова возвращаюсь сюда...

----------


## Вия

Туска удержала.врод все нормуль у него.

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

*Beata*, бывает...


*TUSKA*, ...  :Smile:

----------


## TUSKA

а где Wolf? Он куда ушёл? :shock:

----------


## Висельник

*TUSKA*,он испугался,что его убьют и спрятался...

----------


## свобода

Сегодня у меня был "концерт" Выступила так, что даж от себя такого не ожидала... как это у нас профессионально говорят: "танцуем так, как будто в последний раз"... Потом приехала домой... Красотища!!! У нас во дворе ёлку так класно нарядили... глаза радуются!

----------


## Вия

Прощайте...всем удачи.;-)

----------


## Вия

Прощайте...всем удачи.;-)

----------


## Freezer2007

Чёт я уже нераздупляюсь :?  кто тут и куда уходит  :Frown:

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

и ничего не происходит, тишина.... тихо, тихо, тишина....

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

*Висельник*, блин, ну ты на свои эмоции вестись мастер  :Big Grin:  

*свобода*, ого!! Везет))) мне тож елочку во дворе охота +)


Кстат, точняк. Я тож не вкуриваю куда все поуходили....хм



Зато я рада, что *Hvis Lyset Tar Oss* теперь тоже модерирует, ура!!!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Висельник

*Бритни Булгакова*,в смысле-на свои эмоции вестись?Вулф правда просто испугался,что мои друзья его отметелят,но,чтобы совсем лохом не казаться,решил не позориться и ушел.

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

*Висельник*, ну и хню ты сейчас несешь!! :twisted:  В стиле братанов с одного района типа "мои друзья-кореша" и пр.
Ты завязывай с этим, у тебя когда какая-то реакция начинается на что-либо и всё! Образно говоря, пена изо рта идет, ты готов метать гром и молнии по поводу и без. Ты потом на ту черту своего характера сетовать будешь!!

----------


## TUSKA

*Вия*
Куда ты?!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Висельник

*Бритни Булгакова*,почему вы все думаете,что я злюсь?  :Big Grin:  Смешно,блин...Тебе переслать наши сообщения в личке?Посмотришь,как там было,и кто там злился и боялся.
А если мальчик не умеет вести себя-грех его не научить.Не хочет учиться на словах-можно и на деле...

----------


## Вия

Висельник,чёт ты помойму планку перегибаешь.рот закрой!бл я щас злая до потери пульса!у меня ничего снова млять не вышло!только с больницы!пидерасы! :evil: в общем я снов с вами.

----------


## Blackwinged

Надо было веревку лучше мылить.

----------


## Wolf

если человек много говорит, значит он малочто может и мало делает.

ЗЫ ну вы поняли к чему это.

ЗЫЫ а с форума я ушел. давно хотел. и я рад  :Smile:   да и бан тут темболее поставят  :Smile:   Пакеда  :Smile:

----------


## Blackwinged

Какие забавные все-таки ники у некоторых пользователей.

----------


## Scream

оххх как все запущено...

----------


## Висельник

*Wolf*,*все это просто проверить:дай мне свой адрес.* :wink:

----------


## Висельник

*Вия*,рот закрывать домашним говори своим,или вон,твоему дружку. 8)

----------


## Andrew

Вот сёдня поссорился с Висельником(Хотя с ним наверно нереально не поссориться)...переставил винду....всё так паршиво мля...

Слушай Висельник, может зайдешь в агент а? Я хочу на трезвую голову поболтать, тогда был пьяный...

----------


## Вия

а я тебе говорю!!!а не домашним и дружку моему!и нех моих друзей и домашних затрагивать!а что до того поста(ты вольфа проблему писал)ты бл свои сначала реши потом других критикуй!ты сможешь себя убить?вот без страха?м?них.я!!

----------


## Andrew

Блин как я заметил...не я один испытываю к постам Висельника негатив... :shock:

----------


## Висельник

*Andrew*,пьяный??Блин,ну тогда давай поговорим...

----------


## Wolf

*Висельник* нахуй мне твои вымышленые друзья? приезжай к нам, мы тебя встретим всем районом




> Когда я стану себя убивать,я это сделаю и пиздеть не буду лишний раз.


 а сколько ты уже на форуме напиздел... не замечаешь? балабол ты просто

----------


## Azazello

Эээ....
Тут на форуме не появлялся и немного не в курсе... Что вообще за война происходит? Что произошло?

*Вия*



> у меня ничего снова млять не вышло!только с больницы!


 А каким способом пыталась? (Мне чисто для себя - анализирую способы... выбираю на будущее...)

*Висельник*



> Вия,ты думаешь?Когда я стану себя убивать,я это сделаю и пиздеть не буду лишний раз. 
> А ты,кажется,из больницы?Что то недоделала?Доделывай сейчас,пока организм ослаблен. 
> Хотя я чего то не верю,что ты что то делала...Просто попозировала нам


 Уйми пыл! Что за многочисленные наезды на участников форума?

----------


## Andrew

> *Andrew*,пьяный??Блин,ну тогда давай поговорим...


 

Давай заходи в агент....эх....

----------


## Висельник

*Wolf*,один на один ссышь? 8) 
*Blackwinged*,судя по замесу,там не готы,а эмо будут наши,то бишь позеры...
*Azazello*,по моему,это участники форума на меня наезжают.

----------


## Azazello

*Висельник*
Записи на двух последних страницах свидетельствуют об обратном...

----------


## Wolf

Висельник



> мои друзья его отметелят


 


> Wolf,один на один ссышь?


 no comment

иди  проспись сначала

----------


## Висельник

*Wolf*,так я ж одного попрошу с тобой встретиться,а не всех.Какого-пока не знаю-у меня там трое их...
Судя по тому,что ты адрес не говоришь,попрошу 18летнего.Тебе ведь 21?

----------


## Вия

а с чего ты взял что я позёрша?м?мурый ты наш.ты на себя смотрел?добивай себя.а это не мое ли дело?тебе было бы легче чтоб меня не было?хочешь место свое на кладбище как нить вышлю?м?ты говоришь что на тебя все наезжают,ты за собой тогда следи что бы на тебя не обижали.
п.с:готы не позеры.в любой момент себя могут убить.
Azazello таблетки.

----------


## Висельник

*Вия*,мне будет легче.Что ты теперь сделаешь?

----------


## KnizhNa

Вия, в какой раз ты уже пытаешься покончить с собой???

----------


## Висельник

*KnizhNa*,мне кажется,в нулевой раз. 8) Выпивает пару-тройку таблеток,и кричит,что ее опять откачали...

----------


## Вия

Книжна 3-ий.висельник повторюсь РОТ ЗАКРОЙ свой.а то что тебе будет легче то ты тормоз нужно было раньше говорить.

----------


## Висельник

*Вия*,а сейчас что,уже кишка тонка?Таблетки кончились?

----------


## Stas

Люди, миритесь. Ведь только хуже будет. Не надо!    :Frown:

----------


## Вия

трус...всегда им будешь...не жить тебе хорошо...среди людей.а щас вопрос не к тебе а к народу на форуме:РЕБЯТА НУЖНО ЛИ МНЕ УЙТИ?КАК ГОВОРИТ ОН?ПРАВДА ЧТО Я ПОЗОРЮ ЛЮДЕЙ?п.с: прошу ответить всех.а вот теперь к тебе...ты не имеешь права никакого указывать мне что делать и чем "плеватся"

----------


## Висельник

*Вия*,кстати,аргументируй,почему ты называешь меня трусом?Или ты своего дружка так тоже называешь?

----------


## KnizhNa

ппц. и все три неудачно... ахтунг!!!

----------


## Andrew

Вия а чо ты сразу цепляешься за других людей? Сама решай свои проблемы с Висельником...

----------


## Stas

> Вия а чо ты сразу цепляешься за других людей? Сама решай свои проблемы с Висельником...


 Ха-ха! Поступок достойный настоящего мужчины!  :lol: Стыдись "мужчина".   :Big Grin:  

Вия, раз ты всех спрашиваешь, то я хочу, чтобы ты осталась. Лично мне ты НИЧЕГО плохого не сделала.

----------


## Andrew

Но самое главное Вия - тебе пора включить мозги...фигню спрашиваешь...Может ещё жребий на весь су форум кинешь?

----------


## Вия

книжна а вам что то не нравится?доброжелатели..ха..ну  ну удачи.

----------


## KnizhNa

*Вия*
мне искренне пох.
единственное что, я не представляю, какие мозги надо иметь, чтоб 3 раза уходить и не уйти. надож как-то всё обмазговывать хорошенько, чтобы наверняка.
понимаю если один максимум раз неполучилось-учёл все ошибки и всё. а лучше первая попытка-последняя.
а ты по-моему просто внимание привлекаешь к себе.

----------


## Агата

> Вия,а сейчас что,уже кишка тонка?Таблетки кончились?


 


> Вия,просто умри.


 


> Просто ты позёрша.


 Завали свою пасть, козел сраный! Ты, блин, кто такой?! ЕЕ лучший знакомый?! Ты че ее досконально знаешь?!!! Да нихера ты о ней не знаешь!!! И не имеешь права судить о том, позерша она или нет! Заткнись!



> РЕБЯТА НУЖНО ЛИ МНЕ УЙТИ?КАК ГОВОРИТ ОН?ПРАВДА ЧТО Я ПОЗОРЮ ЛЮДЕЙ?


 Ты, блин, че, шизанулась?!Кого ты слушаешь?! нихрена тебе не нужно уходить!!!! если так и получится, что тебе нужно будет уйти, то это должно быть по твоим личным аргументированным причинам, а не из-за какого-то там придурка!
Че пила? какая доза? (если че, в личку ответь)



> Вия а чо ты сразу цепляешься за других людей? Сама решай свои проблемы с Висельником...


 [quote="Stas"]Andrew писал(а):
Вия а чо ты сразу цепляешься за других людей? Сама решай свои проблемы с Висельником...
ПФФФФ!!!!слов блин нет!




> Andrew писал(а):
> Вия а чо ты сразу цепляешься за других людей? Сама решай свои проблемы с Висельником...
> 
> 
> Ха-ха! Поступок достойный настоящего мужчины!  Стыдись "мужчина".


 присоединяюсь к цитате...



> Вия,надеюсь,в этот раз у тебя все получится.Покойся с миром,храбрый воин!  
> Тока комп выключи,нам никому траблов не надо...


 блииин, когда ж ты заткнешься!!!!!!!!!!!!! :evil:



> единственное что, я не представляю, какие мозги надо иметь, чтоб 3 раза уходить и не уйти. надож как-то всё обмазговывать хорошенько, чтобы наверняка. 
> понимаю если один максимум раз неполучилось-учёл все ошибки и всё.


 знаешь, наверное, такие же мозги, как и у меня! можешь, говорить, что я абсолютно тупая, но я даже не знаю с какой попытки(больше, чем с 3)определила лучший способ для себя, при котором я 100% умру!у всех организмы разные знаешь ли!и если тебе кто-то гарантирунт, что от 15 грамм парацетомона сдохнешь, то эт еще не факт что ТЫ откинешься!коороче, за одну и даже 2 попытке нихрена не подберешь себе качественно смерть.
*KnizhNa*
у тебя сколько попыток?

Так, а где Туска????

----------


## Висельник

*Агата*,не видно.У тебя судороги по моему уже...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Вия

агата спасибо.)))согласна огорчатся никто не будет.)))

----------


## Andrew

"агата спасибо.)))согласна огорчатся никто не будет.)))"

Я огорчусь...  :Frown:

----------


## Вия

а тебя,пидар, никто и спрашивать не будет!огорчен ты али нет!и я не мусульманка

----------


## Wolf

прочитал еще раз вчерашнюю лабуду и решил написать вот это. это не мои выводы, это просто цитаты из вчерашнего. оставляю народу домысливать самостоятельно о некоторых людях этого форума.
Andrew : 


> "Давайте, топитесь, режьтесь СУКИ!" - такого он не писал... просмотрел 554 сообщения, такого мессаги не нашел...


  (это про висельника)
Висельник:


> Вия,просто умри.


 


> Доделывай сейчас,пока организм ослаблен.


 


> Позёры-умрите...


 //и это не единственые фразы. их куча в мою сторону и еще многих людей. 

Andrew:


> Не меешай пить пиво....мы проводим прощальный вечер...ну чо давайте тост ребята? ЗА ВИСЕЛЬНИКА....... - ты всегда будешь с нами...!!!


 //алкашко

Andrew: 


> Умные люди бы просто не обратили бы внимания на оскорбления и пропустили их бы мимо ушей...


 //а висельник поддался в свое время на мою провокацию. в принципе он и в этой теме ничего не пропустил,как в прочем и ты. дейлайте выводы господа.

Висельник: 


> Аргументы,аргументы где?


 //действительно,ни разу не слышал ни от тебя, ни от висельника аргументов, только лай.

Andrew: 


> А у тебя Wolf слово "ухожу" - имеет тока одно значение(Дохну)? 
> 
> "почему ты еще жив?" - а ты почему? а? тя ваще ебет чо он еще жив? 
> 
> "3) а нахер ты раздал всем свой емэил если собираешься убится, а? "
> НАДЕНЬ ОЧКИ....


 // а почему это(и не только в этом посте) на мои вопросы висельнику  отвечает Andrew? это что типа: он мой братан, да я за него пасть порву. так?  еще раз следует назвать тебя шестеркой


Andrew: 


> Или ты тока за спины девченок можешь крыситься и нести отттуда хуйню


 // очередная необоснованая реплика больного воображения.  а между прочим, все гавканье Andrew  шло из-за спины висельника. ну оно тепрь и понятно почему... шестерка... че еще скажешь...

Andrew: 


> "Просвещенное быдло-это плохо..." --- ага, потому что оно ходит и постоянно пиздит...


 // ну все и так в кусрсе кто на форуме флудераст. ты да висельник. больше тут таких оригиналов нет.

Andrew:



> Wolf писал(а):
> да, я поссал и посрал на вас двоих с высокой колокольни
> 			
> 		
> 
>  Ты хотел это сделать, но неполучилось.... 
> Ты посрал и поссал се в штаны, а если не заметил, то принюхайся а то ведь ссышь, ссышь в штаны, а не замечаешь...Ну так чо там с адресом? Или опять пересрал?(В штаны)...


 //вам не кажется что ответ смахивает на детсадовский выкрик: ,, да я...,,  ,, да ты... ,, ,, сам такой...,,  человеку либо оч мало лет,либо даун

Andrew: 


> а почему это я педик? Странноо.... а ты тогда педофило....


 //сам же возмущался что ктото переводит стрелки.... 

дальше идет еще какаято истерика  книжны и адрея.
раразбиратся не стал, кому интересен бред истеричек

делайте выводы, кто на форуме балабол и скандалист.
ЗЫ а особено мне понравилась фраза где Andrew  считает животное умнее себя. но почемуто это тут же удалил)))

----------


## Вия

тень это лучший.просто его новые обетатели типа наших андрея и виселя его испортили.поверь месяца полтора назад здесь было все супер

----------


## KnizhNa

ага. пришли и обидели позеров. так шухер такой поднялся. просто капец.

----------


## Вия

на себя посмотри.

----------


## Wolf

2KnizhNa ты опять начинаешь? после драки кулаками не машут(с)

как говорил один персонаж из всем известного фильма, у кого правда тот и сильней (с) 
вы были изначально неправы когда начали поливать грязью всех на форуме

----------


## свобода

Опаньки!!! Куда я вернулась???? ХЗ....  Во-первых Висельник не чмо! И умный человек этого не напишет. И не важно убивалась ли Вия на самом деле или нет. Ну какое собственно дело то Вам??? В каком она принимала количестве эти таблы. Мож она со смертью хочет поиграть, ну дайте ребёнку игрушку?? Ну чё так сложно!!! Ну отписалась, что у неё не получилось.... (и не важно, правда это или нет) закрыли глаза и проехали. Она найдёт с кем пообщаться и с кем обсудить это...



> сцучко маленькое. меня сейчас грей забанит. но я вернусь и тебе пиздец!!


 Спокойно Княжна, я с тобой...  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  на маленьких не нападаем)))))... дальше цитировать не буду))) 
Что касаемо шестрки Висельника... ну а с чего ты взял, что он шестерит??? И Wolf  не должно ли тебе быть по барабану, что пишет Висельник. Зачем ты на него реагируешь?? Ты тут пишешь, что умнее его, так прояви этот ум. Где он??? Мля от куда у вас стока негатива??? 


> Ага Wolf... легко пиздеть зная, что тебе за это ни чего не будет...сказал бы ты мне это бы в лицо, остался бы без лица....


 Это в точку. 
Wolf совет: если приглашаешь человека разобраться, значит надо разбираться на едине... а не всем районом.

----------


## Andrew

Свобода - молодец...Так что вы Вия и Wolf - просто долбоебы ебаные....

----------


## TUSKA

Да люди ли мы после всего этого?не существа даже-уёбищные суки!!!
Волки друг другу!
Как всё хорошо-так мы и любим этот мир.А как всё плохо так и понеслась моча по трубам!
НАРОД!!!НАРОД!!!
Оглянитесь...ведь у нас нет никого кроме нас самих...
кроме друг друга...
кроме этого форума...
Пожалуйста... :cry: 
До тех самых пор,пока мы сбагриваем пьяных,до тех самых пор,пока мы бросаем в беде "потому что не можем ничего сделать",до тех самых пор,пока мы плюём друг другу в лица,а то и даём со всей дури пощёчину,до тех самых пор в мире будет плохо.И не кому-нибудь!НАМ!
Я гляжу,все   очень даже яро облизывали друг друга и любили, пока не загорелся зад.
Зато потом...

Вот теперь,по традиции,можно начинать писать гадости и про меня-смесь злобы,цинизма,эгоизма,трусости и малодушия.Глупой влюбчивости.И желания продлить Арбат...

Давайте,тычьте меня.

----------


## TUSKA

*Вия*
НИКУДА НЕ УХОДИ!
И согласна,форумчане имеют самый последний голос в решении данной проблемы!

----------


## Wolf

свобода, andrew, в очередь сукины дети...(с)  

начну по порядку.



> Видите ли ему вслед что то написали, а как ты сука это прочитал блять, если ты ушел с форума?


 последний раз повторяю для ограниченых: с форума я ушел.мне передали что тут происходит.  и если на моих друзей продолжают наезжать, я их не бросаю.  и я не опускаюсь до такого уровня чтобы троем взрослым баранам наезжать на 14 летню девочку. позор вам.
Andrew,ты этого не поймешь потомучто ты ограниченый человек!

*2свобода* мне действительно по барабану что пишут эти двое. мне интересна их реакция и то какими они получатся перед форумчанами.
на счет твоего совета, дай его сачала висельнику, который похоже об этом не в курсе. помоему это он пугал меня своими ,,дружбанами,,. и скажи, о чем мне с ними разговаривать если они не в теме?

вобщем можете даже не отвечать на мои вопросы, с вами и так все понятно

*2TUSKA* можешь не старатся, им не понять

----------


## свобода

> РЕБЯТА НУЖНО ЛИ МНЕ УЙТИ?КАК ГОВОРИТ ОН?ПРАВДА ЧТО Я ПОЗОРЮ ЛЮДЕЙ?п.с: прошу ответить всех


 Хреновый у тя вопрос.  Ты для себя реши что тебе нужно.

Вия Висельник тебе всё равно не по зубам, и на твои два слова, он тебе напишет десять... так что поступи мудро: живи, не спрашивай тут всякую глупость.

----------


## Andrew

> Блядь!Да люди ли мы после всего этого?не существа даже-уёбищные суки!!!
> Волки друг другу!
> Как всё хорошо-так мы и любим этот мир.А как всё плохо так и понеслась моча по трубам!
> НАРОД!!!НАРОД!!!
> Оглянитесь...ведь у нас нет никого кроме нас самих...
> кроме друг друга...
> кроме этого форума...
> Пожалуйста... :cry: 
> До тех самых пор,пока мы сбагриваем пьяных,до тех самых пор,пока мы бросаем в беде "потому что не можем ничего сделать",до тех самых пор,пока мы плюём друг другу в лица,а то и даём со всей дури пощёчину,до тех самых пор в мире будет плохо.И не кому-нибудь!НАМ!
> ...


 Всё равно я решил уходить с этого форума(скоро меня удалят)...на форумах в которых люди умные, не возникает грязи из за того, что кто то кагото оскорбил.......идет просто игнор...причем полный игнор...
Я всех обсирал на последок именно для того, чтобы провести такую проверку...

Wolf и Вия позеры...а я ненавижу позеров......и если этот форум может держаться только на позерах, то его пора бы уже снести .....Так как никто не воспринимает тут инфу близко к сердцу...кроме исключений...Все(практически) - пишут либо выдуманные проблемы либо полную х..йню(Как Вия например)...


А ты TUSKA не волнуйся...ты умна и понимаешь что оскорбления это провокация...а провокация + флуд = Мочилово

----------


## свобода

> свобода, andrew, в очередь сукины дети...(с)


 Однако я тебя не оскорбляла. И нечего меня приравнивать...




> 2свобода мне действительно по барабану что пишут эти двое. мне интересна их реакция и то какими они получатся перед форумчанами.


 И из-за этого писать???? Ну ты лучший.




> и скажи, о чем мне с ними разговаривать если они не в теме?


 А зачем тебе вобще с ним говорить??? Он видит по своему итуацию, ты по своему. Тут много людей, с кем ты можешь пообщаться... На фиг те висельник сдался?




> на счет твоего совета, дай его сачала висельнику, который похоже об этом не в курсе. помоему это он пугал меня своими ,,дружбанами


 Советовать ему безполезно. С ним можно поговорить, но на его волне.

И ребят, можно без мата. Вы что по другому мысли не можете выражать?

----------


## свобода

Да и вобще закончивайте. Разойдитесь мирно и всё! Это ведь не сложно, главное захотеть.

----------


## Wolf

Andrew про тебя я все уже сказал. если ты не понял, это твои проблемы.




> Да и вобще закончивайте.


 да я то уже высказался. а вот кое кто жутко тупит. ну да пох вобщемто...

----------


## свобода

Андрей ты во Владике, а он в Уфе...Висельник вобще в Питере... ХВАТИТ!!! ХВАТИТ!! ХВАТИТ!! ХВАТИТ!!! 



> да я то уже высказался. а вот кое кто жутко тупит. ну да пох вобщемто...


 Лучше расскажи как дела в Уфе? как погода??? 
Ребят, ну заканчивайте.   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Only_humaN

Ешкин кот, фигасе веселуха!! ВЫ ж взрослые люди, советуйте нуждающимся... 
Мдяя.. Никада бы не подумал...

----------


## Вия

знаешь андрей все и так поняли кто ты есть.вообще мне жаль тебя.ты говорил что умные люди не обращают на агрессию внимания а просто игнорят...хм,тогда почему ты сам такого не делаешь?в общем мне реально пох на ваше мнение обо мне,а в частности твое.что за то что ты мне говоришь идти делать...

----------


## TUSKA

*Вия*
Виюшка,я с тобой,солнышко.Держись.

*Andrew*,
*Wolf*  вы оба,извините,похожи на бойцовых петухов.И причин-то нет!!!

----------


## Вия

Туска,лап спасибо тебе.))

----------


## Агата

> Блядь!Да люди ли мы после всего этого?не существа даже-уёбищные суки!!! 
> Волки друг другу! 
> Как всё хорошо-так мы и любим этот мир.А как всё плохо так и понеслась моча по трубам! 
> НАРОД!!!НАРОД!!! 
> Оглянитесь...ведь у нас нет никого кроме нас самих... 
> кроме друг друга... 
> кроме этого форума... 
> Пожалуйста...  
> До тех самых пор,пока мы сбагриваем пьяных,до тех самых пор,пока мы бросаем в беде "потому что не можем ничего сделать",до тех самых пор,пока мы плюём друг другу в лица,а то и даём со всей дури пощёчину,до тех самых пор в мире будет плохо.И не кому-нибудь!НАМ! 
> ...


 О, счастье!!! именно благодаря таким людям люди не сожрут друг друга! ну, или не так быстро сожрут... :roll: 




> знаешь андрей все и так поняли кто ты есть.вообще мне жаль тебя.ты говорил что умные люди не обращают на агрессию внимания а просто игнорят...хм,тогда почему ты сам такого не делаешь?в общем мне реально пох на ваше мнение обо мне,а в частности твое.


 Умничка!  :Big Grin:  

В общем, народ, завязываем с этой хренью.
*Andrew* и Висельник... все люди разные. кому-то проще уходить по-английски, кому-то нужно, попрощаться ну или просто сказать об этом. Не нужно судить о людях по одной планке. Даже о тех , кого вы знаете годами  не стоит судить быстро. В общем, ну хочет сказать человек, что он уходит, так пусть говорит. и какая нахрен разница, стопроцентно он настроен на смертть или нет?! о каком позерстве ЗДЕСЬ, на этом форуме, может идти речь???? у нас же тут у всех депра, а в ней, как известно человек может вести, себя не совсем, а точнее, совсем не адекватно!человек может даже не понять, нахрена он что-то там делал и чего-то там не делал! В общем, не стоит просто так наезжать на людей, когда у них депра. 
да, и еще:*Andrew*, если ты огорчишься, что Висельник умрет..., ну, что ж, значит ему нужно жить. :roll:   :Smile:   :? 
И еще вопросик к *Andrew* и Висельнику: сколько вам лет? и скок попыток?=/
Не нравится вам этот форум, так не заходите сюда. в чем проблема-то?

ДА БУДЕТ МИР!  :Big Grin:  АМЕN!

----------


## Агата

Итак, возраждаем старую добрую  традицию метеодокладов!=))
в Омске: тямно, 22.59, температура -8 и в общем-то тепло, без ветра.
в колонках - Агата Кристи.
в голове - депра.
в глазах - жжение.
в животе - что-то.
в кружке - кисель.
кисель, потому что сегодня 10 лет, как у меня нет отца. первый раз в жизни сама сварила кисель. вкусно вроде. и блины сегодня как-то по особенному вкусно получились. Помню, когда его прооперировали и когда нам позвонили и сказали, что все прошло нормально, и когда потом мама пришла ко мне утром и сказала об этом, я ей ответила:"мама, я не хочу , чтобы папа умирал."так четко это помню. даже странно. а еще помню, что тогда я все время хотела к нему "в гости", посмотреть, как он там живет. Теперь уже хочу не в гости , а на совсем. Я помню, что он любил жизнь. он очень хотел жить. не то, что я. 
я тут недавно болела,сказала, что я лучше знаю, как я себя  чувствую,а мне сказали:"лучше всего знают врачи."
ха!да нихрена они не знают. Он 2 дня пролежал у них под носом, а эти самые врачи даже не заметили, как он умер. [HERZELEID] 
в Омске : тямно. 23.16, -8, и вообще-то тепло, без ветра.

----------


## свобода

> Итак, возраждаем старую добрую традицию метеодокладов!=)) 
> в Омске: тямно, 22.59, температура -8 и в общем-то тепло, без ветра. 
> в колонках - Агата Кристи. 
> в голове - депра. 
> в глазах - жжение. 
> в животе - что-то. 
> в кружке - кисель.


 В Москве тепло, сколько там за окном не знаю... да и окна здесь нет.
В колонках... ну вы всё равно такую музыку не знаете, так что и писать нечего =)
В голове - куча разных мыслей.
В глазах - буквы, строки, предложения
Ну кружки у меня нету  :Big Grin:  У меня есть стакан с водой)))

----------


## Агата

> В голове - куча разных мыслей.


 мысли - эт хорошо! эт показатель разумности!  :Smile:  



> ну вы всё равно такую музыку не знаете, так что и писать нечего


 а вдруг знаем?  :Smile:

----------


## TUSKA

> Итак, возраждаем старую добрую традицию метеодокладов!=)) 
> в Омске: тямно, 22.59, температура -8 и в общем-то тепло, без ветра. 
> в колонках - Агата Кристи. 
> в голове - депра. 
> в глазах - жжение. 
> в животе - что-то. 
> в кружке - кисель.


 Москва,Строгино:темно,22.06,тепло-около -2,слабый ветер.
В наушниках-Адамс,МП3.
В голове-просто каша,круто заваренная на чувстве вины(да будь оно неладно!Прицепилось!),стыде,тоске,любви(именно),не  нависти к себе и страхе.
В глазах,а точнее-перед ними телефон.Потому что жду звонка от того,кто гуляет по Арбату,чтобы узнать судьбу общего хм-м друга...Не звонит.
В пузе...нифига.Кофе с утра.И одна крабовая палочка.
В чашке-кисломолочная смесь Агуша №2.Дети не допили.
Хочу?Смерти,скрипки,свободы от обязательств.И пьяного,чтобы он не понял,что я ему скжу.Я не всё тебе сказала,ведь мы торопились на метро...
Боюсь?Своего малодушия.Снова.
Прошу?Ради всего святого,что у вас есть,ПРОСТИТЕ МЕНЯ...

----------


## свобода

> а вдруг знаем?


 Ну хорошо.... музыка тогда играла Хайфа Вахбе: "Мечта, мечта - потанцуй у меня на острии ножа. Мечта? Это есть я и сейчас танцую для тебя. Вот мой клинок, а вот мои глаза. Боишься посмотреть? Не бойся, ведь я мечта, я раню сладко-сладко. Не бойся, ах мечта, мечта... Смотри в мои глаза, Ну? Боишься, да? Ты у меня на острии ножа..."

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

Так +))))))
Ну шо я могу сказать +) 
Люди, вы зажгли!!!!!! ВЫ ЗАЖЛИ прост на пятерочку, на орден Св. Георгия и пр бонусы и артефакты!!! Это ж надо на 4 страницы (сток я насчитала) нап**деть!!! Простите, если кто не поймет, но факамаза, СМЕШНО)))))))))))))
Ну есть какие-то непонятки, ну послали друг друга на х*й в личке и порядок!!! А то вот эти разборки методом обоюдного словесного поноса, это ж цирк Шапито!!!!! Ахахаха)))
А вот эти милые доброжелательные "You will die" и подобные друг другу жизненные пожелания, это ж вообще отдельный цирковой номер +))))))))

Во общем, спасибо за яркое ослепительное шоу ^^))))))))))))))

Итого:
*Агаточка*, ты прекрасна!!!!!!! I love you))))))

*Вия*, что не так будет, пиши мне в асю :wink: усё будет гуд!!

*TUSKA*, ты ангельское создание!!!!!!! Жаль не было меня, я б внесла лепту, как псевдо-воин света +))))

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

Ну и кстати о белках +)
Я норм, даж вооодушевлена знатно, хотя и какие-то дела не оч) ну и что, подумаешь  :Smile:  

Сделала отбеливающую маску для лица под Deftones, счастьяяяяя, просто айс полнейший  :Big Grin:

----------


## свобода

> просто айс полнейший


 не ищите айс в жевачке)))) Ищите в маске)))) Круто!

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

*свобода*, гыыы))) она кстати по ощущениям, как прям лицо в сугробчик свежий засунул +))

----------


## свобода

если к маске добавить шампунь с ментоловым экстрактом, получится адская смесь)))))))

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

*свобода*, тогда вообще труЪ-мега-супер-АЙС будет))))) Хм, задумаюсь-ка я о таком шампуне :wink: ))

----------


## свобода

у меня такой в шкафчике стоит :lol:

----------


## TUSKA

Голову отрубить...отрубить мне голову.
Одна проблема,которая мучала меня почти сутки,разрешилась.Так нет же!Появилось ещё несколько.Да что ж я за чел-то такой? :shock: Почему мне надо,почему я наплевать-то никогда не могу?
Потому что дура?Или любовь девать некуда?
А мама сказала мне,что я злюка. :?

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

*TUSKA*, лап, ну что ж ты так...еще ж сама себя небось накручиваешь....


*свобода*, а у меня тоже будет потом +)))

----------


## свобода

> Голову отрубить...отрубить мне голову.


 руки прочь от своей головы!!!




> Одна проблема,которая мучала меня почти сутки,разрешилась.Так нет же!Появилось ещё несколько.Да что ж я за чел-то такой?  Почему мне надо,почему я наплевать-то никогда не могу? 
> Потому что дура?Или любовь девать некуда?


 Нет. Душа широкая значит... и вовсе не дура!

----------


## blooddrakon

> Да люди ли мы после всего этого?не существа даже-уёбищные суки!!! 
> Волки друг другу! 
> Как всё хорошо-так мы и любим этот мир.А как всё плохо так и понеслась моча по трубам! 
> НАРОД!!!НАРОД!!! 
> Оглянитесь...ведь у нас нет никого кроме нас самих... 
> кроме друг друга... 
> кроме этого форума... 
> Пожалуйста...  
> До тех самых пор,пока мы сбагриваем пьяных,до тех самых пор,пока мы бросаем в беде "потому что не можем ничего сделать",до тех самых пор,пока мы плюём друг другу в лица,а то и даём со всей дури пощёчину,до тех самых пор в мире будет плохо.И не кому-нибудь!НАМ! 
> ...


 Как верно сказанно !! 
*Агата*, *Вия* вам не стоило поддаваться на грязные провокации *KnizhNa* и *Висельника* или в крайнем случае не устраивать балаган на всеобщее обозрениеа продолжать ваши перебранки в личке, но так вы так не поступили........ Кстате что касается *KnizhNa* и *Висельника* я думаю они теперь покинуть этот форум навсегда. 
Такая-же участь постигнет и многоуважаемых 
*Wolf'а* и *Andrew* если с их стороны подобное повторится еще ХОТЬ РАЗ !!!!!!!! 
Правильно сказал *fucka rolla* в свое время что люди сюдя заходят поглазеть как в зоопарк, чтобы на диких зверей посмотреть......

----------


## Freezer2007

*blooddrakon*
Правильно сказал fucka rolla в свое время что люди сюдя заходят поглазеть как в зоопарк, чтобы на диких зверей посмотреть......
Эт точно. Мы не такие как они, им интересно и страшно, но попадаются и те кому хочется просто побесить других людей, с этим боротся бессмысленно.

Может ли ктот обьяснить тему этой темы? нето я так и немогу догнать, типа " обсуждаем *всё* тут", да?

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

*Freezer2007*, ты же видел наверняка блоги, дневы и пр.
А это что-то из разряда "блог - один на всех"  :Smile:

----------


## Freezer2007

ОБЩАГА)))))))))))))))  :Big Grin:

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

*Freezer2007*,   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   она+)))

----------


## Freezer2007

Сёдня сидел в универе на физике, кола, чипсы,плеер,наушники на шее, блокнотик для стихов, ваще кайф, ток ректор своим тарахтением его ломал постоянно, и наушники надеть низя и ему не скажешь помолчать, вот что значит студенческая жизнь, свободы много но полной она небывает.  :Frown:

----------


## TUSKA

Мне кажется,с Княжной несправедливо поступили.И с Вией.

----------


## свобода

> Мне кажется,с Княжной несправедливо поступили.И с Вией.


 Я тоже так считаю, верните Княжну :cry:

----------


## TUSKA

Попробую уговорить Дракона.Только он со мной не разговаривает...

----------


## свобода

Хех... а я вобще дракона не знаю :roll:

----------


## TUSKA

Ну...я рада,что с ним знакома-замечательный чел,только немного стеснённый.Ему бы побольше свободы.
Не могу дозвониться-он на меня обижен. :cry:

----------


## Tree

> Правильно сказал fucka rolla в свое время что люди сюдя заходят поглазеть как в зоопарк, чтобы на диких зверей посмотреть......


 А где он сам то кстати,вроде заявил,что убивается,потом вернулся,потом опять ушел...

----------


## Freezer2007

> Ну...я рада,что с ним знакома-замечательный чел,только немного стеснённый.Ему бы побольше свободы.
>  :cry:


 ну так познакомь их))))))

----------


## TUSKA

*Freezer2007*
ты замечательно пишешь.Иногда так скажешь :roll: жить хочется!молодец,Леденец!
Тепло обнимаю,не растай.Респект.
Пусть сами знакомятся.Свобода москвичка,пусть приходит к нам.

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

*TUSKA*, зайкааа, мои поздравления  :wink:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  

Скоро, через часика полтора будет моя очередная передача касательно выборов +)) не могу пропустить такое шоу  :wink:

----------


## TUSKA

*Бритни Булгакова*
спасибо.И мои тебе тоже,по тому же поводу!
 И всем-я очень сильно постараюсь быть хорошим модератором.Если есть хоть малейшие неурядицы или просто вопросы-в личку.Я тут каждый день бываю.

----------


## свобода

Примите мои поздравления)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))

----------


## свобода

> Свобода москвичка,пусть приходит к нам.


 А я завтра в Питер еду))))) Конечно не хочу.... Надо срочно заболеть=)

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

*свобода*, ну шо ж ты так?!!) наоборот развеяться и тп полезно  :Smile:  

Посмотрела кстат вчера свою передачу +)) вообще то, что надо. Особенно весело что у одной партии, забыла название :roll: , основные ориентиры - вступить в евросоюз и сделать сборную по футболу нашу чемпионами Европы, ахахахаха)))

----------


## свобода

> свобода, ну шо ж ты так?!!) наоборот развеяться и тп полезно


 Эх... откосить не успела... В Питере я уже. И не отдыхаю, а работаю.




> основные ориентиры - вступить в евросоюз и сделать сборную по футболу нашу чемпионами Европы, ахахахаха)))


 ужос =)

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

*свобода*, ну лан те! Скоро и так уже будут новогодние каникулы +)

----------


## свобода

Ага, вот где я оторвусь по полной!!!!!!

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

Оторвешься от адекватности, сознания и пр +)))

----------


## свобода

ну как говориться: "Как встретишь Новый год, так и проведёшь" Вот я его по полной буду встречать: с адекватными людьми, с репликой и шлемом, прямо за столом поставлю, к куча сладостей-фруктов... так чё там ещё, ну на веселе понятно и засну обязательно на книжке! На какой нить энциклопедии))) Что б всё знать!!!!!!

----------


## TUSKA

*свобода*
Самое то!а я буду одна-метаться,как тигрица по квартире,навалится бессонница,в окне-фейерверки,на столе-шампанское.
Опять,наверное,буду делать с собой что-нибудь.
Ненавижу новый год.

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

*свобода*, +)))

Если разводить тему о встрече нового года, то я предпочитаю делать это как псевдо-самурай :wink:  спокойно, без посторонних, фактически в медитирующем состоянии )) плавное вхождеине в новую временную фазу)

----------


## TUSKA

Если я не ошибаюсь,от нас ушёл blooddrakon.
Он ушёл ЖИТЬ.

Попутного ветра тебе,чистого неба,сил и вдохновения,терпения,веры,творчества и мечты!
Счастья тебе,Кирилл,удачи и крыльев!

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

Жалко, что ушел с форума :cry: ..навещать-то наверна будет?..

----------


## Freezer2007

А я новый год наверно просто один отсижу гдето или спать лягу пораньше(

Приятно знать что с форума уходят не только в могилы, желаю дракону чтоб ему больше небыло потребности сюда возвращатся.

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

> Приятно знать что с форума уходят не только в могилы, желаю дракону чтоб ему больше небыло потребности сюда возвращатся.


 угумс..

----------


## blooddrakon

> Жалко, что ушел с форума  ..навещать-то наверна будет?..


 Навещать конечно буду )))Привык я к вам всем)))  :wink:

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

*blooddrakon*, +))))  :wink:

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

сегодня начинаю ждать результатов выборов, чтоб посмеяться..сквозь слезы  :wink:  %))))

----------


## свобода

А меня выборы достали уже порядком.......

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

но скоро это закончится  :wink:  и до презеденстких жить более менее спокойно...%)

----------


## Freezer2007

А меня они как достали у нас тут каждый год чёт новое выбирают и тысячи челов на майданы гонят, хотя признатся зароботок неплохой

----------


## Azazello

Опять выходные заканчиваются, как всегда пролетели в никуда. Только депрессия, пустота и апатия...
А завтра новый виток в этой бесконечности, которая никак не закончится.   :Frown:

----------


## TUSKA

*Freezer2007*
 :shock: 
Аватарка!
А я так привыкла к твоей старой холодненькой...

----------


## Freezer2007

мне та ава надоела, ща в активном поиске (авы). пусть пока эта побудет, пока я себе новую не зделаю.

----------


## свобода

Прикольная ава))) прямо таки порадовала  :roll:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

*Freezer2007*, не, надо поконцептууальней аву +))

----------


## Freezer2007

*Бритни*
я это выговорить немогу, что будлет если я аву се такую зделаю, кстати чё это слово заумное значит?

----------


## Scream

напиваю на украинском языке "Боже не дай дотягнути до пенсії")))

А вы верите в бабая?

----------


## Freezer2007

*Scream*
жесть, нет, не верю.

А я недавно рылся в компе, нарыл "Разом нас багато" и "Веселі яйця"  :Big Grin:  , весело было.

----------


## Scream

да 2004-2005-й год, и я там мерз))) у мну до сих пор куча ленточек осталось)) ещё есть бандана с надписью "ТАК"))) веселые были времена и както тогда было проще, толи я нах. вырос)))

----------


## Freezer2007

*Scream*
наверное вырос. 
А тогда реально было клёва, снег, песни, тысячи людей, ораньжевые флаги, прикольные транспаранты, и белый-белый снег.
Я со всех этих митингов денег нормально зашибал, но эт уже пожже, када платили, 
Приятные воспоминания :roll: , жаль что эт уже кончилось, вот бы опять митинг залабать побольше))

----------


## Scream

помню куча автобусов и поездов с Донецка и близлежащих регионов)))

а я был за идею, не как за Юща и Юльку, а как против Виктора Федоровича)))

----------


## Scream

пс. фоткал я)

----------


## Freezer2007

*Scream*
100%, а я за компанию был))
зонтик класный))

----------


## Scream

"Что-то мне мешает мыслить позитивно, жизнь стекает как моча тихо и противно"

----------


## TUSKA

Муж ездил в турне на Украину,как раз в это время,купил оранжевый шарфик,здесь ещё,в России,на границе одел.

Так что*Scream*,
*Freezer2007*
У меня тоже есть "Так!" на оранжевом флажке.Я с вами!

----------


## Freezer2007

*TUSKA*
агент в тылу)))
Я помню как на митинге у Регионалов(голубых) тырил удочки  :Big Grin:  , какое время. :roll:

----------


## Габо

*GanibaL*, начал мочить *Доктора Кризиса*. В атеизме ГанибаЛ свиреп) Лучше не сопротивляться)

----------


## Scream

> *TUSKA*
> агент в тылу)))
> Я помню как на митинге у Регионалов(голубых) тырил удочки  , какое время. :roll:


 за них одна гопота, честно говоря таких рыл которые за них стояли надо поискать)

----------


## Freezer2007

*Scream*
эт раньше, последнее время уже пох за кого было, и те , и те лоханулись у власти, там уже всё решало кто больше платит((

----------


## Scream

щас просто поумнели многие)

я вот на выборы эти забил)))

----------


## Freezer2007

а я зарабатывал неплохо

----------


## Scream

у мну была другая работа, платилти тоже хорошо)

----------


## TUSKA

Я устала.Я устала так,что даже вечная жизнь меня не пугает... :cry: А заснуть не могу.

----------


## Freezer2007

Мне тож не спится(, засну опять приснится этот сон и я проснусь со слезами на глазах, нах оно мне надо сплю по 3 часа если повезёт, под утро(

----------


## Freezer2007

Мне тож не спится(, засну опять приснится этот сон и я проснусь со слезами на глазах, нах оно мне надо сплю по 3 часа если повезёт, под утро(, 
Линзы снимать тож нехочется, ослепну так ослепну, пох

----------


## Scream

болит оно всеравно... очень болит...

----------


## Scream

Пожелайте мне удачи!!!
Я больше немогк терпеть....!

----------


## Freezer2007

ладно *Scream*, прощай если выйдет, невыйдет, возращайся, будем надеятся...

----------


## Stas

Всё это грустно.   :Frown:

----------


## Светлый Ангел

ПРИВЕТИКИ!!!!!! 
У МЕНЯ СЕГОДНЯ ДЕНЬ ВАРЕНЬЯ!!!!!!!
ПОЗДРАВЬТЕ МЕНЯ ВСЕ_ВСЕ_ВСЕ!!!!!! :!:  :!:  :!:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## A

Happy birsday dear Светлый Ангел
Happy birsday to you  :Smile:

----------


## blooddrakon

> ПОЗДРАВЬТЕ МЕНЯ ВСЕ_ВСЕ_ВСЕ!!!!!!


 Поздравляю    :Smile:

----------


## Вия

С ПРОШЕДШИМ!)))

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Спасибки вам! Вия, не с прошедшим))))
 Ой, а меня сегодня с утра уже поздравили те, от кого вообще не ожидала))) Я, если честно, два номера даж не знаю, кто это))
Как же это здорово, когда день варенья!!!

----------


## Freezer2007

*Светлый Ангел*
Паздравляю))

----------


## Freezer2007

Их уже тысяча,  а я всё ещё жив   :Frown:   :cry:

----------


## Светлый Ангел

*Freezer2007*, спасибо)

----------


## Aska

*Светлый Ангел*, с Днём рождения тебя! Всего тебе самого-самого. И здоровья особенно!

----------


## Agains

С ДНЮХОЙ!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

*Присоединяюсь к поздравлениям!!!)))))))))))))*

----------


## свобода

Поздравляю от всей души!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :roll:  :roll:

----------


## Freezer2007

ТУСКА красиво сказано, но к себе ты несправедлива

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Ребятки, спасибочки всем за поздравления, мне очень-очень приятно)))
*TUSKA*, очень красивые, добрые слова...но вот зачем ты опять занимаешься самобичеванием, я, хоть убей, не понимаю...Судя по твоим постам, ты великолепная, позитивная девушка....так почему же ты себя так не любишь?

----------


## Аюшко

Я здесь не впервые,но зарегиться решл только вчера.
Всем приветы!
Просьба не кидаться и не съедать сразу :wink:

----------


## Stas

Никто тебя не съест. Охрану удвоили... страшно. 
А народу действительно больше становится, вопреки желанию большинства...  :lol:

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

> Никто тебя не съест.


 ну вот. А я уже съесть приготовилась... :wink:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Аюшко

Нас ровно 1500!устроим мега-вечеринку?
Жальвсё-таки,что так много народа не хочет жить...

----------


## Scream

Извините меня ((((

---------------------------

Сегодня день... когда он ушел и последние что написал 


"Жизнь - как поезд. Не всё равно на какой остановке сойти."

"Не за что держаться, да и смысла нет."

вечная тебе память...

ты был хорошым человеком...

----------


## Аюшко

RIP... :cry:  :cry:  :cry: 

А ты вернулся?

----------


## Scream

да... просто было очень нехорошо...

----------


## Stas

Да, полторы штуки - это целое войско. Только вот вечеринка получится несколько мрачноватая, как не крути.
Привет Scream, рад что ты... живой.

----------


## Wolf

> Только вот вечеринка получится несколько мрачноватая


 устроим готпати?! =))

ЗЫ 2fallen_angel и че это тебе моя подпись непонравилась?))) сменил. так лучше?)

----------


## Агата

Здравствуйте все!  :Big Grin:  
давненько к вам не захаживала!
как делишки у вас? как настроение? 
Светлый Ангел! С прошедшим! Желаю тебе позитивввва! да побольше!побольше! всегда и везде!  :Big Grin:  
А у мя вот сегодня Днюха!  :Big Grin:  первый раз в жизни, наверно, рада этому событию  :Smile:  
*Wolf*, "ДЫШИИИИИИИ!!!!!!!!"(это я к подписи, если че  :Smile:  )




> устроим готпати?! =))


 почаму это ГОто-пати?мы не готы!мы -" аЦЦЦкая Сатана! " :Big Grin:

----------


## Агата

*Freezer2007*
НЕ НАДО МЕНЯТЬ АВАТАРОЧКУ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cry:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Scream

Ночь. Камера. Волчок
Хуярит прямо мне в зрачок ...
Помешивает чай дежурный.
А сам себе кажусь я урной,
Куда судьба сгребает мусор,
Куда плюётся каждый мусор.

Колючей проволоки лира
Маячит позади сортира...
Болото всасывает склон.
А часовой на фоне неба
Вполне напоминает Феба.
Куда забрёл ты, Аполлон?..

(с) Бродский...

----------


## Freezer2007

Делаем ставки дамы и господа))))  :Big Grin: 
Кто выиграет в шахматы?
наш уважаемый модер fallen_angel или riogo  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Scream

та неинтерестно и травматично эти шахматы, уснещь и мордой об шахматы ударищься ещё... вот домино это сила...

----------


## NoNaMe

ставлю на fallen_angel'а, rioqo как-то странно играет.

----------


## WICKED

а можно громко покричать?

----------


## Вия

месяц тяжелый...ничего не успеваю..даже с друзьями перестала общатся..:-(время ни на что нет.ночью не сплю,все время и так уже давно..ночь не сплю,утром в школу,там доп.занятия,потом еще и подготовка к концерту,вечер темно,сонно хочется спать,но нет уроки.:-(ночь снова не сплю..и так уже весь месяц.:-(что со мной?все время думаю,все время занята.:-(устала...

----------


## Stas

> а можно громко покричать?


 Валяй, всё равно никто не услышит.

----------


## fallen_angel

Сегодня всерьез задумался о переезде в славный город Санкт-Петербург, все равно уже нечего терять. Только нужно снять квартирку, найти работу и открыть чистый лист в своей истории. Целый день читал объявления о работе и жилье. Кроме администрирования ничего не умею и то в основном *nix - объявлений немного.

<offtop> Если у нас есть уважаемые жители Северной столицы, знающие о стоимости жилья и работе, прошу в личку. </offtop>

----------


## Freezer2007

Я устал, устал от этой ёбаной жизни, от масок, от каждодневной однотонности, от отвецтвенности перед теми кому на тебя похуй, устал от боли, устал от страха что опять подсяду на какуето хрень, устал от всего...

форум в последнее время не разгружает вообще...
 на мобиле садится батарея...
наушники давят на голову, но так я хотябы не слышу ничего кроме музыки, да и та гдето далеко, скоро сорвусь...

может Земля это ад ...? ((

----------


## riogo

*Freezer2007*
+1

----------


## Вия

слезы...снова слезы...я буду одна...мне все надоело...на этот праздник я буду одна

----------


## свобода

не навижу врачей!!!! Не навижу ВАС!! Просто не навижу одного врача - гада!!!!!!!Сразу извените если среди нас есть медики...
Я тут не давно (сравнительно) узнала, что врач поствил "приговор": рак мозга.... Я стояла и ничего не слышала, а он что-то говорил, показывал, объяснял... А мне хотелось закричать, что это не правда и уж точно не со мной. Далее всю ситуацию опускаю... Сегодня была у него "на приёме" и он дрожащей рукой достаёт снимок и прочее, и говорит следущее (предлагая мне уже валерьяночку): "У меня есть относительно Вас хорошая новость... пауза... для начала просто извените... опять пауза... понимаете, была допущена ошибка, большая. Вы обсолютно здоровы"  
Оказалось всё просто, у нас инициалы похожи (к примеру: Я Лебедь Ирина Николаевна, а она Лебедева Ирина Николаевна) Наши результаты просто спутали... Я была так счастлива услышать это, но потом мне стало грустно за девушку, которую наверное обнадёжили...

----------


## Monika

у одной моей знакомой было почти тоже самое, свобода )
рада за тебя, что все обошлось

----------


## riogo

эх нет ничего хуже и лудше чем хорошие соседи

собирался уже ложится кимарить как ко мне зашла одна соседка со своей подругой с прозбой приютить их мин на 30 пока подруга протвизвеет итог что просидели они у меня 4 часа соседка нажралась а подруга её протрезвела)))

----------


## riogo

ну вот и подходит время когда выходить из дома
скоро буду на вокзале а завтро уже буду отдыхать
вернусь 8-го утром если проблем не будит))))

а кто знает может и не вернусь)))

ладно всем до скорого
не прощаюсь)


p.s. всех с наступающим

p.s.2  если будет настроение то по приезду скину отчёт)

----------


## Sl0D

ух, уже больше месяца здесь не был) зашёл и потерялся - где эта тема)

всем привет)

----------


## Агата

Всем привет. 
народ, так, не грузимся(хотя самой бля вены резать охота). все собрались в кучку!вдохнули полной грудью свежий морозный воздух! и подумали6"Ах, крендец! какой же я *ля охренительный! как все за*бенно! жить - хорошо! и пох на все!"
*Freezer2007*, *Вия*  - кончайте грузиться! жизнь - одна сплошная черная дыра, но ведь мы - охеррррено яркие звезды, просто не знаем об этом!  :Big Grin:  
Мля! народ ! новый год ведь скоро! а ну подняли лапки и сказали:"Yiupppyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!"(если кто не знает, эт читаетсч как "йюпппппппииииииииииииииииии!"  :Big Grin:  )
*свобода*, у мя тож довольно необычное отношение к врачам. ток знаешь, я бы расстроилась, если б врач сказал, что я не больна :roll: ну, всегда хотела, чтоб у мя было какое-нидь сертезное заболевание, а у мя все такие - средней летальности  :Big Grin:  
*Sl0D* ПРИВЕТ! Давай поднимать позитив народа, а то че-т все в депру ударились :shock:



> собирался уже ложится кимарить как ко мне зашла одна соседка со своей подругой с прозбой приютить их мин на 30 пока подруга протвизвеет итог что просидели они у меня 4 часа соседка нажралась а подруга её протрезвела)))


  :Big Grin:   :lol:  



> на этот праздник я буду одна


 я тоже 
ты одна, да я одна... гляди-ка, нас уже двое  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sl0D

*Агата* привет) я бы с радостью, да вот сам вою о_0




> я тоже 
> ты одна, да я одна... гляди-ка, нас уже двое


 третьим можно?)

----------


## BlackBlood

скучно жить(((((

----------


## Scream

от фашисти йобані...

----------


## Агата

> третьим можно?)


 канеш!  :Big Grin:  будем вместе водить хороводики и горланить песенки!  :Big Grin: 
Вия, так ты с нами? :wink:  




> скучно жить(((((


 а чего бы ты сейчас хотел? что могло бы избавить тебя от скуки?

знаете чего мне хочется?????
хочется разрезать себе грудную клетку четко посередине, потом вскрыть себе ребра,,ну так, всмысле открыть их ,как ставни.,и словно бы выпустить из своей груди душу. чтоб она больше не мучалась, не резала себя внутри меня.а потом пусть душа вольет в меня кислоты, чтобы она разъела меня изнутри. а потом чтобы эта самая моя душа взяла мою гребанную голову и е*ашила об стену пока моя головешка не превратится в подобие каши. а потом... потом моя душа, я, буду рыдать, рыдать, рыдать, рыдать над моим трупом , потом все равно душе будет больно. а потом меня заберут в ад.
лезвие.имеет запах.
смерть. имеет свойство влюблять в себя.

----------


## Sl0D

> канеш!  будем вместе водить хороводики и горланить песенки!


 я уже счастлив)

----------


## Вия

Агата,я с вами))но я еще реже буду на форум заходить парень кипишует,не хочет чтобы я здесь бывала..((

----------


## Вия

Агата,я с вами))но я еще реже буду на форум заходить парень кипишует,не хочет чтобы я здесь бывала..((возможно даже не буду вообще заходить,что скорее всего...

----------


## Аюшко

Прибираюсь дома-столько хлама!Всё какие-то записи,незаконченные дела,непонятные детальки,шорох бумаги-маленькие кусочки,вот так вся жизнь-разбивается на кусочки,а кусочками,крошками,отдельными днями-не жалко и выкинуть.Целиком-то...попробуй-ка :cry: 
Куда пропал народ?Давно не видно некоторых-Бритни Булгакова,TUSKA,Рон,fucka rolla,?
Неужели...уже?
Грустно,ой как грустно мне сегодня :cry:  :cry:

----------


## Freezer2007

Форум висит на автозагрузке, постоянно включён, но заглядываю нечасто. интересные люди уходят с форума, или очень редко его посещают((
*Аюшко*
*Давно не видно некоторых-Бритни Булгакова,TUSKA,Рон,fucka rolla,?*
наврядли с ними что-то, скорее просто задолбал их форум  :Frown: 

Вот сам защёл сижу смотрю самые старые темы, там уже всё было написано, там флуда практически нет, но стоит её обновить, написать хотябы одно сообщение, и всплыв вверх она уже не опустится на нижние строки а будет пополнятся и пополнятся, загрязнятся флудом, разбавлятся философией, и попытками помочь, ведь я уверен что например на дату сообщения никто даже не посмотрит. 
...как это глупо...
...помогать человеку которому это уже не надо? Зачем?...
тоже самое будет и с нашими темами через месяц, два, три...
мы уйдём и через год ктото зайдёт и напишет в твоей теме ответ, незная что хозяина уже нет на этом свете((, как всё это глупо... ...насколько же всёже глупо существовать на этой грёбаной планете((...
*сори, описал свои мысли*

----------


## Агата

> Агата,я с вами))но я еще реже буду на форум заходить парень кипишует,не хочет чтобы я здесь бывала..((возможно даже не буду вообще заходить,что скорее всего...


 ну что ж .... грустненько канеш, что тебя не будет  :Frown:   ну зато ты будешь со своим парнем!  :Big Grin:  всего вам хорошего! и клева отметить НГ!

----------


## Агата

> мы уйдём и через год ктото зайдёт и напишет в твоей теме ответ, незная что хозяина уже нет на этом свете((, как всё это глупо... ...насколько же всёже глупо существовать на этой грёбаной планете((...


 но так хотя бы кто-то ответит на твои мысли. и не важно - рано или поздно, главное, что ответят. а ты просто не дождался этого момента и ушел раньше. ушел, не дождавшись ответа. а ведь , возможно, этот твет изменил бы всю твою жизнь

----------


## Агата

> Прибираюсь дома-столько хлама!


 ой, блин!и мне бы надо прибраться!а-то все дела-дела! :roll:

----------


## Freezer2007

*Агата*
просто я пытаюсь думать или о чёмто постороннем или не думать ваще, вот и додумываюсь до всего подряд и до того что надо разглашать и до того что ненадо(((, незнаю я смотрю вперёд и не вижу надежды, невижу ничего, к тому же в последнее время какой то острый страх старости появился, даже смешно осознавать, (в 17 целых и 11/12 года) страх старости  :Frown: 
----- ----- -----
Сидел на парах перед ней и её парнем. Шёл из института, хотел бросится под машину, но в городе: то светофор, то перекрёсток. Машины или плетутся как черепахи, или стоят. 

УБЕЙТЕ МЕНЯ КТОТО!!!

----------


## Anubis

> Форум висит на автозагрузке, постоянно включён, но заглядываю нечасто. интересные люди уходят с форума, или очень редко его посещают((
> *Аюшко*
> *Давно не видно некоторых-Бритни Булгакова,TUSKA,Рон,fucka rolla,?*
> наврядли с ними что-то, скорее просто задолбал их форум 
> 
> Вот сам защёл сижу смотрю самые старые темы, там уже всё было написано, там флуда практически нет, но стоит её обновить, написать хотябы одно сообщение, и всплыв вверх она уже не опустится на нижние строки а будет пополнятся и пополнятся, загрязнятся флудом, разбавлятся философией, и попытками помочь, ведь я уверен что например на дату сообщения никто даже не посмотрит. 
> ...как это глупо...
> ...помогать человеку которому это уже не надо? Зачем?...
> тоже самое будет и с нашими темами через месяц, два, три...
> ...


 А то же самое и в жизни, через несколько лет после твоего ухода могила зарастет травой, потом забудется твоя внешность, мысли итп., пожелтеют бумажные и удалятся с дисков цифровые фото...и все..

----------


## Aska

> Давно не видно некоторых-Бритни Булгакова,TUSKA,Рон,fucka rolla,?


 Туску мы с Таггартом вчера совершенно случайно встретили в Ашане в Химках (она там работает). Кто бы мог подумать - там такая толпень народу, а вот - пересеклись. Очень радостно было повидаться)))

----------


## Sl0D

скоро новый год..... устал ждать уже

----------


## Noir

*Sl0D*
пару дней всего осталось)
я вот от этого праздника не жду ничего особенного.
вообще хочется его одной провести. даже необязательно дома...

----------


## Sl0D

*Noir*
да, пару) но только эти пара дней будут ещё долго длиться - так всегда, когда чего-то ждёшь)
а я его проведу один и дома. что особенного - пьяное состяние)

----------


## Noir

> что особенного - пьяное состяние)


 на законных основаниях)

а напиться вообще-то и так можно)

----------


## Sl0D

можно, конечно, но повода всё нет) а так - грандиозный повод и оправдываться ни перед кем не надо+)

----------


## Scream

Fucking New Year

----------


## Sl0D

у меня уже нг. с праздником Вас

----------


## Вия

ВСЕХ С НОВЫМ ГОДОМ!!!У меня его пока нет но через полтора часа...)блин день как день ночь как ночь...все как обычно..и дико хочется спать...а еще и есть планы"(год ипанутый был,цесс слово)столько событий,опыта на будущее,боли,ревности,измен,но ведь быложе что то хорошее...вот только это почему то сейчас уже не вспомнить.осень и эта зима...спасибо что все надежды и желания сбылись!я ждала..верила..и это произошло!хотя тогда этоБылоНереално.Спасибо

----------


## MATARIEL

Хм...прошел Н.Г. но все осталось прежним,... таже бессонная ночь.... тоже ощущение одурманености,... тот же рассвет за окном...

----------


## Azazello

присоединяюсь к поздравлениям.

А ведь действительно ночь как ночь. Лишь условная дата...

----------


## Вия

ходила в самоволку...к нему и близким друзьям.со старым другом говорила...с него и парня вот все и началось...вспоминали прошлое...слезы текли...ведь это единственный человечек который действительно рад за нас(((

----------


## Lil' and crazzy

около 8 утра 1 января...люди просыпаются в чужих постелях и вспоминают что с ними было..вспоминают как веселились и хорошо проводили время...шумная компания друзей просыпаеццо в квартире одного из них, разгром...но повеселились хорошо...девушка в объятьях своего любимого человека...а ти сидишь, и рядом стоит бутылка шампанского, которое ты пьешь в одиночестве, и думаешь что хорошо быть другим человеком...а на улице снег...играет что то грустное грустное...вот и твой новый год пришел....

----------


## Freezer2007

просто спал, днём пашёл в город, побродил там, пришёл домой, скушно до ужаса

----------


## mors certa

всё достало...

----------


## mors certa

да, и еще достало читать этот форум... зачем? своих проблем хватает. а когда читаешь чужие, больнее вдвойне. 
что ещё. 
как же много в этом мире несчастных, которым вообще ничего не нужно от этой жизни. и думаешь, думаешь, думаешь... как же хочется перестать думать...

----------


## wwwww

> как же много в этом мире несчастных, которым вообще ничего не нужно от этой жизни.


    это верно. Для многих жизнь-мерзкое, скушное, безрадостное существование. Чувствуешь себя лишним, не разделяешь веселья и радости остальных людей. Мы лишены удовольствий. Для нас жизнь никогда не станет такой, какой мы себе желаем.



> люди просыпаются в чужих постелях и вспоминают что с ними было..вспоминают как веселились и хорошо проводили время...шумная компания друзей просыпаеццо в квартире одного из них, разгром...но повеселились хорошо...девушка в объятьях своего любимого человека


   Настоящая жизнь, которую мы никогда не узнаем.

----------


## NORDmen

съездил домой, предки откопали где-то какие-то  свечи, я взял для прикола себе их  (полезные может чем-то? хз)
короче сижу шас один, играет брутальная готика и горят свечи! =)

----------


## Sl0D

*pulsewave*
везёт)

----------


## imported_Diary_of_Dreams

Да НГ не особо удался... Привалила толпа 20 человек,  я им даже открывать не хотела.. Я их не звала, а они возомнили себя моими друзьями, ублюдки пьяные...  я их год не видела... В итоге мой парень их матом покрыл и они отчалили. Мы хоть вдвоём смогли побыть... А те уроды знали что мы с парнем 3 недели не  виделись,  какого напо  было приператься и мешать. А еще они в итоге на меня обиделись, мол я их на возлюбленого променяла...

----------


## MATARIEL

> А еще они в итоге на меня обиделись, мол я их на возлюбленого променяла...


 Да не обращай внимание....^^
У меня что то типа этого было, но человек 10 и 3 панка....Так эти панки привели каких то левых баб....а я просто  закрылся в комнате и сидел за компом.......

----------


## imported_Diary_of_Dreams

*MATARIEL*
Да это  собственно были панки.. А мне они уже осто№%;№ли. Я хотела с любимым уединится, а они все6 обломали...

----------


## imported_Diary_of_Dreams

*MATARIEL*
Да это  собственно были панки.. А мне они уже осто№%;№ли. Я хотела с любимым уединится, а они все обломали...

----------


## Agains

Вот видешь год невидела они и соскучились.Мы с другом когда на улицу вышли встретили толпу знакомых и припёрлись к какимта миталистам с требованием пустить нас на хату.Чё по пьяне ток не сделаешь).Хотя изъ этих знакомых половина пренципиально не пьют

----------


## Сибиряк

Я прошлый 2007год неудачно встретил.Встречал в большой кампании в деревне НовоФрязино.
Что в конце концов и привело меня к вам.

А этот в кругу семьи.Ездили до этого в Радонеж Хотьково и Сергиев Посад на машине.Такая сказка была.Тем более было уже темно.

----------


## Scream

нафига я сюда пришел((((((( в пизду весь оптимизм... я 5 раз с парашюта прыгал...
и раз несмогу без него?

да блять ебись все конем(((((

----------


## Вия

что случилось?

----------


## MATARIEL

Наверное осознал что то важное...
Пошел прыгать без парашюта...эх...я тоже хачу!....последние секунды в полете...

----------


## Scream

та никто пока не прыгает никуда(((((((

галимо все(((( который осознаещь что жизнь это с которого прийдеться сойти... сейчас меня буто пенком вышвыривают с поезда... (((

я щас в другой стране временно тут никого почти со знакомых((( это просто задница(

----------


## MATARIEL

> я щас в другой стране временно тут никого почти со знакомых((( это просто задница(


 Но ведь сейчас ты с нами....так? :wink: 
Я знаю многих кто уезжал в другие страны...они говорили что первые недели/месяцы полная жо** но потом приспасабливаешься..., ведь человеческая приспосабливаемость просто невероятна!!!... :lol:

----------


## Scream

пока что с вами... мне везде тошно...

----------


## MATARIEL

Хм...а кому не тошно....? Мне даже дома тошно, но поэтому мы и уезжаем как можно дальше только для того что бы понять как дорог нам дом и привычный образ жизни....хотя я наверное скорее повешусь чем признаю что эта повседневность "дорога"...
*Scream*, держись...и борись!...

----------


## Scream

возвращаться буду обратно в Киев... 

только что бродил по вечерниму городу... город похож на Троещину (район Киева)... такие же пустные улочки с кучею мусора... Ровно год назад я бродил в это же время и думал о том же... и слушал ту же музыку... как-то все странно... 

стоял на мостике и смотрел на кучу поездов и на яркую вывеску "Warsawa Centralna"... музыку в наушниках плавно глущил грохот поездов, автомобилей и матрополетена... всматривался в поезд и на ум приходила фраза "жизнь это поезд, всеравно прийдеться с него когда-нибудь сойти..." вопрос когда? а нах? всеравно выпехнут с поезда пинком под жопу... мы сами строем в себе в головх стены... 

у каждого есть своя China-Wall, все мы стареим-дуреим и строим свою China Wall... В каждом из нас есть своя China-Wall в голове... людей всех можно довести до сотояния психического растроиства, как бы он невыебывался и каким сильным он небыл... ничего сильного нету... даже китайская стена и та упадет...

----------


## imported_Diary_of_Dreams

Да тоскливо... А троещина и вправду грузный раёнчик... а меня сегодня кинули :cry:  :cry:  :cry:  :cry:  :cry:

----------


## MATARIEL

*Diary_of_Dreams*, кинули???..кто? :evil:

----------


## imported_Diary_of_Dreams

парень........ а я уверенна что он вернётся, будет просить прощения, но щас так больно... я понимаю что мне нельзя его простить но я не могу сказать ему нет потому, что ЛЮБЛЮ... и это самое плохое...

----------


## imported_Diary_of_Dreams

блин что мне делать? забить на все и снова быть с ним , зная что он снва и снова будет делать мне больно, или один раз перебороть эту боль и уйти от него навсегда... завтра он принесет мои вещи, завяжется разговор, он скажет что был неправ, я ДУРа опять на все это поведусь...

----------


## MATARIEL

Нет ничего плохого в любви....хотя из за нее жизнь становится в разы сложнее.
Попробуй отвлечься от него...музыкой там...собраться с мыслями и все взвешать, если он причиняет тебе больше боли чем счастья то брось его...

----------


## imported_Diary_of_Dreams

*MATARIEL*
Спасибо за поддержку... мне действительно очень приятно... Я все понимаю, и знаю что если мы растанемся, то это возможно к лудшему, но это чувство любви меня убивает, ведь иногда он бывает такой ласковый, заботливый, клянется в любви... а потом закатывает такие сцены... но любовь очень сложно убить... наверное легче себя...

----------


## MATARIEL

Хм... любовь вечна, а жизнь нет.... тогда скажи ему, что он причиняет тебе невыносимую боль...пусть знает что ты чувствуешь.

----------


## imported_Diary_of_Dreams

*MATARIEL*
я пытаюсь ему  обьяснить, но он не понимает, я живу ради него, а он ради себя...

----------


## MATARIEL

Он эгоист....попробуй указать ему на его ошибки.... знаешь "клин клином выбивают"...

----------


## Scream

пройдет...

"хуня... один раз живемо"...

----------


## Morena

> Я все понимаю, и знаю что если мы растанемся, то это возможно к лудшему, но это чувство любви меня убивает, ведь иногда он бывает такой ласковый, заботливый, клянется в любви... а потом закатывает такие сцены... но любовь очень сложно убить


 


> блин что мне делать? забить на все и снова быть с ним , зная что он снва и снова будет делать мне больно, или один раз перебороть эту боль и уйти от него навсегда... завтра он принесет мои вещи, завяжется разговор, он скажет что был неправ, я ДУРа опять на все это поведусь...


 Гнать его в шею! Поганой метлой!   :Big Grin:  
Ну зачем тебе такой ..... ?
Ты уверена, что это любовь? Любят человека таким , какой он есть на самом деле, а не таким , какой он бывает иногда по 5 минут в неделю. Покопайся в себе, может быть ты его не любишь, может быть это только созданный тобою образ?
Эгоисты не достойны чьей-то любви...

----------


## riogo

я вернулся, чуть поже почитаю форум и отпишусь о поезке

кстати всех с прошедшими празниками

----------


## Stas

Спасибо.

----------


## Вия

морена,а я её прекрасно понимаю...это любовь....иначе а что еще?привязанность?хм...не думаю...просто интерес?ко всем людям свой интерес,как то на это пофиг...как извесно любовь зла...=(

----------


## fallen_angel

Вчера свалил второй подряд экзамен - математическая статистика.
Итак, 2 сваленных экзамена + недопуск к остальным 3 (один из них Функциональный анализ) из-за курсача и зачета. Сука депра, как же ты умеешь все портить.

----------


## Betta

Закончились каникулы...
Надо начинать ботать....
Вообще не радуют события прошедших дней, а о будующем вообще не хочу думать...плохо там...

----------


## Freezer2007

*Betta*
а у меня все только начинается, сесия закончена, теперь гулять

----------


## Scream

пздц (

----------


## Freezer2007

> пздц (


 
одним словом выразил больше, чем многие целыми рассказами

----------


## Scream

Куда Булгакова пропала?

----------


## Вия

а де все?где бритни,туска,агата?

----------


## riogo

*Вия*
туска с детьми до сих пор

----------


## Freezer2007

*Вия*
Агата выходит реже у неё сесия. Я её иногда вконтакте вижу.
А что с Бритни никто не знает или говарить не хотят, но у Бритни вроде небыло СУ предрасположенности, так что я думаю что дело тоже в сесии или чёмто подобном.

----------


## Вия

будем надеятся)

----------


## WICKED

давайте споём песенку!

----------


## WICKED

Весьма оптимистичная песнка

----------


## MAJLbIXA

царство небесное... =(

----------


## MAJLbIXA

Наибольшая ценность для человека это ощущение ценности своей личности. Это больше чем все богатства на свете.

Когда ощущаешь собственную неценность, то ничто не может удовлетворить тебя. Ведь к всему чего ты касаешься обесценивается тобой. Ты недостойный в собственных глазах всего на свете. Для себя ты еретик, недостойный, а поэтому должен быть наказан самим собой. Это наказание может проявляться по разному. В зависимости от ощущения степени своей вины.

Человек ощущающий собственную неценность видит других людей тоже такими. Соответственно он применят к ним все те наказания какие применяет к себе.
(с)

просто понравилось...

----------


## riogo

*MAJLbIXA*
+1

----------


## Агата

ММММММММММММЛЛЛЛЛЛЛЛЛЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯ!!!!! ну че за нахер?! почему я *лядь такая тупиццццца!!!! как же я все-таки сейчас себя ненавижу!!!!!!!!!!! :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil: как же охота избить себя, раскроить себе череп!!!!!!!!!! чтоб ты сдохла тупоголовая кретинка!!!!!!!!!! 3 экзамена! 3 долбанных экзамена! и все неуды!ах ты срань! как охрененно! а какого хрена я не учила?! что *лядь, спрашивается, я делала?! провалялась дни напролет в постели с дикими истериками и криками в подушку! тупица! где была моя преусловутая сила воли и гребанный оптимизм, когда они так были нужны?! ЧЕРТ! 


> Сука депра, как же ты умеешь все портить.


 о, да!
а еще где-то там в глубине своих тупых мозгов я соображаю, что эти сраные неуды - тока причина мне самой погнобить себя!!!! Мля! как же все сложно! просто ин-янь-ХРЕНЬ!!!! 
Блин! полгода дома не была! и теперь из-за этой сессии хрен куда поеду! :evil:  :evil:  :evil: я -дебилка!
но что моя тупая ненависть, истерика по сравнению с тем, что кто-то уходит... лучше бы мне заткнуться и помолчать минуту в память о тех, кого уже нет, не важно даже , знала я этого человека или нет - просто в памятьи в солидарность {Розмарин}

----------


## riogo

туску с детьми выписали в субботу и они уже дома, скоро ана появится на форуме

----------


## Агата

Туска в больнице?????????????? А почему я , лох такой, нихрена не знаю?! :evil:  совсем из событий выбилась! Как она? что с ней вообще???? а почему с детьми??

----------


## riogo

*Агата*
я же написал что выписали. у неё дети были отравлены
http://www.suicide-forum.com/viewtopic.php?t=1346

----------


## Betta

Седня вместо школы ходила в кино...на тупой фильм монстро - никогда на него не ходите.
Вообще начало недели-понедельник- это ужасно сложный для меня день, настроения ни какого, давит на мозг то, что еще пять дней тут в Москве можно считать одна совсем(хотя часто меня это даже радует, но не сегодня)... хоть наушники купила, а то целых 2 месяца без плеера жила.Правда плеер тупой звук икажает.

----------


## riogo

*Betta*
а что будет после 5-и дней?

----------


## Betta

Поеду в родной городок)))В выходные я там, в будни в Москве.

----------


## Агата

> Поеду в родной городок)))В выходные я там, в будни в Москве.


 клева, когда дом всего в нескольких часах пути от тебя... мне чтобы до дома доехать надо в общей сложности чуть меньше суток провиснуть в дороге(8 часов поездом+2 часа самолетом+ оставшееся на ожидание рейса), да еще и 30000 за дорогу заплатить...  :Frown:  хочу домой.устала.  :Frown:

----------


## Betta

*Агата*
это ужасно...

----------


## Агата

блииин, почему это так плохо??? че-то все совсем хреново начинается опять... депра давит, давит, давит..... хочется сбежать, как можно дальше... лучше всего - в гроб: спрячусь под крышку и никто меня там не найдет.... я не хочу, чтоб все возвращалось. но чувствую,что это все ближе и ближе, все снова, опять. Здравствуй, млять, друг мой Суицид!!!!!!!!!! седня опять поисцарапала себе руки... эх, как это все знакомо. все это уже пройдено. и никого нет. allein fur immer. а еще я поменяла билеты домой на неделю позже... мама меня за это убьет... я просто даж не представляю, как ей об этом сказать... да тока нахера я их поменяла-то????? хотела увидеться с "друзьями".... да нах ты им такая тупая депрессивная истеричка там нужна?! правильно - не нужна.

----------


## Агата

> Агата 
> это ужасно...


 да нет, когда привыкаешь - терпимо...  :Big Grin:  [гребанный позитифф, мля...]

слушайте, никому кроме меня не кажется, что у мя раздвоение личности....? :roll:

----------


## Betta

*Агата*
не для меня наоборот ... я люблю перемену меств , поэтому для начала меня даж нравилось жить то тут то там, а сецчас на меня это начало давить


P.S. да что то есть от раздвоения :Smile:

----------


## Агата

> не для меня наоборот ... я люблю перемену меств , поэтому для начала меня даж нравилось жить то тут то там, а сецчас на меня это начало давить


 я тож люблю.... сначала я рвалась из Мирного, теперь вот - из Омска... прям не могу долго на одном и том же месте находиться... :? *Betta*, да у тя просто уже это переменой мест сложно назвать - места-то одни и те же  :Smile:  
P.S. черт, наверно, я и вправду сумасшедшая :roll:  :?

----------


## riogo

кстати тоже люблю колисить по России

----------


## Агата

*riogo*  :Big Grin:   красивая у нас природа... есть на че посмотреть  :Smile:

----------


## riogo

*Агата*
и не говори
вон после отдыха есть желание смытся на кубань

----------


## Агата

а я б ща в Якутию... там сейчас такой здоровый морозец под -50 и ниже, туман, снег, севернное сияние может даже , если повезет...

----------


## riogo

*Агата*
эх да это красиво, но холодно((

----------


## ~Broken Love~

Я живу в питере и мне нравится...Люблю Финский залив.

----------


## Betta

*Агата*
ну для начала для меня это было переменой какой то...сейчас да сложно назвать
Я кстати тож вообще на месте не могу у сидеть.Из-за этого много школ, классов поменяла.От этого много пробелов в знании школьной программе(

----------


## Агата

> От этого много пробелов в знании школьной программе(


  :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:  , я тебя понимаю... (правда сама тока одну школу сменила) у мя в школе знаний нихрена не давали, вот теперь и плаваю, плаваю, плаваю, заваливаю сессию :? 



> Я живу в питере и мне нравится...Люблю Финский залив.


 блин, Питер - это вообще моя мечта. Лет с 10 это мой любимый город  :Smile:  хотя я в нем ни разу не была  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:  не, перед тем как сдохнуть, надо обязательно там побывать(хотя вдруг я в нем потусуюсь и жить захочется :? )  :Big Grin:

----------


## Betta

все просто становиться замечательно!!!!наверно завтра в городок свой поеду))))правда обстоятельства плохие...так что все желаемое потихоньку превращается в действительное))))

----------


## riogo

*Betta*
а если не секрет то что за обстоятельства?

----------


## Betta

дядя умирает, маме надо ехать в другую область к нему...просто я с ним не особо знакома, так несколько раз на свадьбах и тд виделись,но это давно было,поэтому нет особено родственных чувств.Просто для меня он незнакомый человек,но вот маме наыерно тяжело все таки родной человек...

----------


## ~Broken Love~

> Я живу в питере и мне нравится...Люблю Финский залив.


 блин, Питер - это вообще моя мечта. Лет с 10 это мой любимый город  :Smile:  хотя я в нем ни разу не была  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:  не, перед тем как сдохнуть, надо обязательно там побывать(хотя вдруг я в нем потусуюсь и жить захочется :? )  :Big Grin: [/quote]
канефф приезжай...вместе сдохнем. В Питере.

----------


## TUSKA

> Розмарин больше нет


 Бедная девочка...
Мля :evil: Ненавижу-у-у......

----------


## TUSKA

Вот я и дома-на этом форуме.
Мы наконец выписались из больницы.
Как всё было-первого с бронхитом уехали в больницу на Сокол.Отлежали там неделю и поехали домой.Я рассчитывала на новогодних каникулах сгонять в гордом и вонючем своём одиночестве в славный город СПб,поэтому в больнице лежала без какой-либо радости.
Выписавшись,с устойчивым взглядом на северо-запад,прибываю домой и вижу у домашних квадратные от ужаса глаза-детям явно хуже,чем до больницы.Я же рвусь на вокзал и поэтому предпочитаю не замечать ни похудевших тел,ни полностью отсутствующего аппетита,ни жажды.потом начался понос.По-научному-профузный.По-народному-фонтаном.
Моя тупая голова подумала "Зубки".потом началась рвота.Тоже фонтаном.Моя наитупейшая голова подумала "Реакция на антибиотики".Положила детей спать.
Сквозь сон слышала,как муж раз за разом встаёт и шуршит подгузниками.
Утром-результат: 10 грязных подгузников,а в них-уже непереработанные кефир и вода.
Ребёнок на глазах худел.Закатывались глаза.Поднялась температура.
Пока ехала скорая мой любимый интернет поставил диагноз-холера.
Потом с сумками,ещё не разобранными с первой больницы,грузимся и едем снова куда-то.Я злюсь.Мне это надоело-подмывать ребёнка в раковине,окна во всю стену,спать одетой,три игрушки,скука,боль!!!
Везли нас долго-почти час и слава Богу,что на грёбаной МКАД не было пробок!
То,что было у меня на руках,никогда теперь не забуду-жуткая,фантастическая пародия на ребёнка,страшная кукла-серая обвисающая кожа,синие белки ввалившхся глаз,визг,судороги,болтающаяся голова! :x 
Когда наконец доехали.нами никто не занимался-большое поступление.Температура поднималась и ощущалось это буквально руками-ребёнок горел,как свеча.Таял.Умирал.
Градусник показал-почти 40.И тут я заорала.Я больше не могла терпеть и смотреть,как умирает мой сын.
Прибежали врачи и,вырвав его из рук,унеслись в реанимацию.Бросили напоследок очередной грязный подгузник.
И пустота.Со слезами я собрала свои сумочки и его одёжку...упаковала в пвкетик его бутылочку и игрушку...сложила ещё тёплую рубашку...
Мне разрешили посмотреть на него.На огромной кровати,весь утыканный,облепленный,хриплое дыхание,а врач качает головой,суёт для подписи документы,говорит-будем спасать.
-А есть шансы?
-Не знаем.
-Он выживет?
-Молитесь...
Что я думала,идя обратно домой,по снегу,по холоду,с его крохотной одёжкой в руках,одна,без сына?Я ревела,я выла,как волчица-МОЙ СЫН ДОЛЖЕН ЖИТЬ!Сколько самоубийц,думала я,не могут,с нескольких попыток не могут умереть,сколько дерьма ходит по земле и проживает время моего сына!Моего маленького,сладкого,красивого,умненького,весёлого мальчика!Где он сейчас?Почему я не могу ему помочь?
Дома в тот же момент начал болеть его брат-близнец...

----------


## TUSKA

А мы уже научены-похватали вещички и бегом-в ту же больницу,где уже был Никита.
приехали,разложили наборчик(ах,как мне это надоело!)-кружка,тапочки,полотенце,ложка.
Получили градусник и баночку для анализа.
Я и не думала,что задержимся так надолго...
каждый день,два,а то и три раза гоняла сосвоего 4 на 7 этаж в реанимацию-спрашивать насчёт Никитки.Он вёл себя молодцом-выжил и восстанавливался.
Я аж похудела на 3 кило-во как!
потом медленно текли дни-Сашу увезли на место Никиты,Никиту спустили ко мне.Соседки по палате не заметили разницы,пока я не призналась,что это близнецы.
день за днём тянулись какашки,обходы,чай в бутылках,температура,нытьё,опять какашки,на краю раковины-4 мыла,все вещи-в крохотной тумбочке,все дети спят в разное время(на деле,не спит никто-потому что когда один спит,другой орёт :evil: )
Вот реалии больницы.
впрочем,больница очень даже хорошая,по сравнению с другими.
нас переводили из палаты в палату,дети ныли,я скучала...
Я хотела домой,я устала.

----------


## TUSKA

В конце концов поставили диагноз-сальмонелла,очень редкого вида.Вот так мы полечились от бронхита-ведь это тма нас заразили!
Теперь мы дома и нисколько не легче-нифига не едят,ноют,слабые,дерутся...
Надо было выпить не 80,а 200,а то и 300 таблеток год назад.и было бы всё по-другому!
Мля,вот такая я скотина...

----------


## TUSKA

Кстати,хаха-бронхитом мы болеем до сих пор!

----------


## riogo

нда
хорошо что дети уже дома и живы

----------


## Агата

*TUSKA*, с возвращением!




> Надо было выпить не 80,а 200,а то и 300 таблеток год назад.и было бы всё по-другому!


 Тусечка, нет, не надо было! что бы тогда с детишками было без тебя???




> Вот так мы полечились от бронхита-ведь это тма нас заразили!


  :evil: сраные больницы блин

*TUSKA*, давай, поднимай детей на ноги! (хороший у тебя муж - выстоял)

----------


## TUSKA

> (хороший у тебя муж - выстоял


  :shock: он-то здесь причём?

----------


## Freezer2007

*TUSKA*
Рад тя видеть. с возвращением

----------


## Monika

TUSKA, какой возраст у детей?

----------


## Вия

туся,с возвращением...ты молодец что это все вынесла.)я хочу(пока не удалили)...всех обнять)пожелать всем удачи)мне трудно сейчас уходить когда все рушится что то новое но плохое открывается.но что бы хоть что то...я надеюсь что у меня что то получится..в общем наверно....пока))

----------


## Светлый Ангел

*TUSKA*, с возвращением, ты очень сильная и молодец, что все смогла выстоять)) очень рада, что у твоих детишек все хорошо))

----------


## Агата

> Агата писал(а):
> (хороший у тебя муж - выстоял
> 
>  он-то здесь причём?


 ну как ? знаешь, полно таких, которые могли бы плюнуть и оставить тебя одну с ними мучиться, да и вообще одну тебя оставить...  :roll: ну, в общем, там тебе верней наверно!  :Smile:  Ты молодец, что выстояла при болезни с детишками, но вот хочется тебе пожелать ,чтоб у тебя и дальше была стойкость - дети ведь еще не оправились до конца...

*Вия*, ты куда? совсем?

----------


## Betta

Вот приехала я...мда у меня умер дядя.А у меня совсем никаких эмоций.Просто ничего по этому поводу не чуствую.Ни горечи, ни утраты,ни жалости или даже сочуствия , там маме или бабушки.Наверно я эгоистка....лишь бы мне было хорошо - га все остальное насратть((

----------


## Агата

> Вот приехала я...мда у меня умер дядя.А у меня совсем никаких эмоций.Просто ничего по этому поводу не чуствую.Ни горечи, ни утраты,ни жалости или даже сочуствия , там маме или бабушки.Наверно я эгоистка....лишь бы мне было хорошо - га все остальное насратть((


 нет, наверное ты не абсолютная эгоистка... ну, что, млин, если ты с человеком не общалась, то тебя от его смерти должно в истериках бить??? Пф, нет канеш

----------


## Агата

гууууу, все в этой теме умерли?

Я буду дико хахатать , я буду крыльями махать...  шизофрения, привет!

----------


## Агата

это невыносимо. это становится наваждением. чувствую дыхание суицида и депрессии за спиной. шепот, едва уловимый, но я знаю, что они здесь , со мной. они смеются надо мной, они строят планы, они загоняют меня в свои сети. вот ився моя жизнь. изо дня в день.

----------


## Andrew

Блин...как хорошо что для меня наконец то доперло, что суицид гавно...а суицидеры лохи....будь благословлен этот день...А форум полное дерьмо....не понимаю как я мог здесь торчать...пиздец...

----------


## Вия

пусть земля такому умному будет адом

----------


## Агата

> Блин...как хорошо что для меня наконец то доперло, что суицид гавно...а суицидеры лохи....будь благословлен этот день...А форум полное дерьмо....не понимаю как я мог здесь торчать...пиздец...


 снова пытаешься заниматься самообманом 8) ну давай, давай 8) блин, признай уже. ты - законченный суицидофреник

----------


## Агата

*Вия*,  с возвращением?  :Big Grin:   :wink:

----------


## TUSKA

*Вия*,Виюшка  :Big Grin:  .Ты с нами.Это просто прекрасно.
*по-доброму улыбаюсь,жаль,что смайлика такого нет...*
Оставайся:жизнь,конечно-штука очень невесёлая и временами просто бяка,но тебе ещё много надо узнать и увидеть,чтобы уходить сейчас!Оставайся с нами,мы рядом.Мы поддержим тебя.Мы тебя очень любим.Ты наше Солнышко!

----------


## TUSKA

*Агата*
*Светлый Ангел*
*Вия*
*Freezer2007*
Всем вам огромное спасибо за поддержку!Как выстояла,я и сама не знаю-с изумлением теперь вспоминаю своё самообладание...Я,наверное,единственный раз в жизни крепко взяла себя в руки,не позволяла себе никаких "Потом постираю","Ладно,на этот раз не будем мыть руки","Сам успокоится" и прочее.Спала с одним открытым глазом и несколько раз прочитала Хроники Нарнии.
Хорошо всё-таки,что есть скрытые ресурсы-будь я всегда такой рохлей,тормознёй и ленивой,не вылечиться бы парням.
*Betta*
Как бы то ни было,я дико сочувствую тебе и твоей семье.Всегда тяжело терять близкого человека.РИП.
*Monika*на момент болезни-1 год и 9 месяцев.

----------


## Агата

> Всем вам огромное спасибо за поддержку!


 Да не за что! Мы ж знаем, что ты у нас умничка и тебе все по плечу!=))) Да и ты теперь это знаешь!  :Smile:  Как малыши сейчас?

----------


## TUSKA

*Агата*
да вот начали ржать,дуреть и бегать по дому.Вот уж не думала,что буду счастлива,глядя на содранные обои  :lol:  :lol: 

Что-то очень долго нет не только Бритни,но и Azazello-активного некогда участника.Он был довольно решительно настроен на суицид.Никто ничего не знает?

----------


## Агата

> да вот начали ржать,дуреть и бегать по дому.Вот уж не думала,что буду счастлива,глядя на содранные обои


 клева=)))))))))))))))))))))




> Что-то очень долго нет не только Бритни,но и Azazello-активного некогда участника.Он был довольно решительно настроен на суицид.Никто ничего не знает?


 на счет Азазело воопсче беспонятия, А Бритни вроде говорила, что "временно затеряется в пучине дней". но че-т это временно уж слишком долго длится...  :shock:

----------


## Агата

мне осталось чуть больше суток до экзамена. до экзамена, за завал которго меня отчислят с универа. и вместо того чтоб учить я сижу на форуме. ну не дура ли? :evil:

----------


## U.F.O.

пачиму мня с димидрола не прёт??? прошло уже пол часа..(( может я ненармальный??(( или это мня уже так прёт??)) %) @[email protected]

----------


## riogo

*U.F.O.*
меня тоже не прёт

----------


## Сибиряк

Я от димедрола обычно крепко сплю.

Успокоился по поводу своей неразделенной любви.Эта была та причина почему я оказался здесь.

Надо тему намутить в моей проблеме.Здесь хороший народ.не то что на всяких психологических форумах

В воскресенье приеду к вам .Правда на работе задержка зарплаты.
Может с Вами .*riogo*.познакомлюсь.

----------


## Агата

ну такс вот. я более менее счастлива, т.к. сдала наконец-таки сраную статистику, и меня неотчисляют!  :Big Grin:  завтра еще один экзамен(хрен с ним, даж не готовлюсь), а потом в 10 вечера у меня поезд!!!!!!!!!!!!УРРРЯ! ДОМОЙ! Еще пару суток и я буду дома, увижу всех своих и блаблабла  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Slipknot

Ура. Может быть у меня ревматизм. Ура. как всегда все супер весело! ура товарищи. а, да... ещё может быть проблемы с психикой, ура, ура, ура. Какие же врачи милые люди..как я их люблю.
С+=а да%""*б    е"№;"""ий. Если бы не врач в поликлинике, оказывается, я бы не мучалась так сильно с ногой. Я думаю за все загубленные жизни (множество людей из-за его маразма стали неполноценными) он будет очень долго мучиться... Он уже сошол с ума... но думаю ему будет ещё хуже.. тварь. 
всего лишь нужен был гипс мне на ногу,..всего на 3 недели...теперь вообще ничего не изменить... так и будет..квадратный сустав..круто. так и буду мучиться болями. Круто! Приходько-чтоб вам, уважаемый, пусто было.

----------


## U.F.O.

ни][ера не понял...)) но наверно это круто... %\

----------


## riogo

*Сибиряк*
ну если приедиш то познакомимся))

----------


## Slipknot

*U.F.O.*
хм) оч )

----------


## Агата

*Slipknot*, так... из-за сраного докторишки у тебя теперь какой то косяк с ногой???

----------


## Hrono

Я так поняла, что эта тема a'la флуд-флуди?)

----------


## Betta

*Hrono*
Правильно))))

----------


## Агата

> Я так поняла, что эта тема a'la флуд-флуди?)


 у этого всего есть тайное прикрытие: это дневник форума! только. тссссс! никому ни слова=))

*Betta*, поддержим нашего производителя!(я про ну погоди  :Big Grin:  ) 


Мляяяяяяяяяяяяяяяяяя! я еду домой!=))

----------


## Slipknot

*Агата*
да. и причем не просто косяк. а , я бы сказала, просто n№3здец)))
дядка шизофреник уже давно..к нему приходишь на причем, а он буквально отворачивается в сторону окна..и задумчиво считает ворон (в прямом смысле считает)... а потом выдает их колличество.. Ну это самое невинное, из того-что он делает..
а про ногу в свое время сказал так-мол, нех не паряся-все Усамо рассосется.. 
поехали в главную отропедическую больницу москвы востановительного лечения.. оказалось-что надо было накладывать гипс на ногу)... а теперь все. поздно) сустав уже квадртаный на пальце) он не шевелиться))).. ну итд и тп.) и боли так  и будут всю жизнь у меня))..ну вобщем прикольно ))

----------


## Slipknot

> Мляяяяяяяяяяяяяяяяяя! я еду домой!=))


 поздравляю))

----------


## Azazello

> Что-то очень долго нет не только Бритни,но и Azazello-активного некогда участника.Он был довольно решительно настроен на суицид.Никто ничего не знает?


 


> на счет Азазело воопсче беспонятия


 *TUSKA*
*Агата*
Azazello (т.е. я) жив. Суицид пока не совершал.
Просто депрессия и повседневная обыденность совсем "заглотили" меня. Да ещё и с универом разгребал проблемы.
Результата нет. В общем ничего не изменилось...

А как вы все тут??? (Появился недавно и ещё не успел вникнуть в суть всех событий, что здесь произошли)

----------


## U.F.O.

жиснь дерьмо ><... пайду нажрусь... мот пивом траванус насмерть..))

----------


## Zorro

нах... в метро больше ни ногой, еще одной встречи с ментами я не переживу

----------


## Betta

Черт, все болит...все мышцы просто ноют.Колени в синяках.Последствия катания на сноуборде ужасны...конечно ,я счастлива , что покатаялась, но стоит ли оно того?!

----------


## Сибиряк

Вчера опять проблемы в личной жизни.Ночью решил посмотреть что то нейтральное.У нас в сети были разговоры и вопросы известных в россии людей профессору каббалисту Лейбману.Это меня отвлекло.

----------


## Hrono

Забавно... суицыд форум живёт своей жизнью... здесь по-моему общаются гораздо активнее, чем на других форумах. Потрясающе, и все хотят умереть.

ВСЕМ ЧИТАТЬ!
http://xx.lipetsk.ru/xx_16_01.shtml

----------


## Slipknot

*U.F.O.*
ЭЭЭЭ...
ты живой??

----------


## Freezer2007

вчера встреча выпускников была ,возможно это давно надо понять, но я в очередной раз убедился что друзей у меня нет

----------


## Slipknot

сегодня парень приехал из Австрии. привез мне что то. не колиться сволоч что. вопрос...от куда манера сказать что привез мне сюрприз, а потом издеваться. ) теперь по прошествию полу часа, мне как обычно пофиг на его "сюрприз"....
зря он так) теперь мне будет (как всегда) все равнО.,когда он мне его вручит в руки, и мне как всегда придется ломать коммедию, как я рада его Подарку! и какой он весь неожиданный!... хех..вот тут чисто какая то глупость прослеживается. 
хм...и все таки интересно.. а что ж это).. черт! >_<

----------


## U.F.O.

пилять куда деваюца медиатары!!?? прям как история с трусами из южнова парка)

----------


## U.F.O.

*2 Slipknot*

живой)))

----------


## Sl0D

дайте ещё соли

----------


## TUSKA

ненавижу.

----------


## Slipknot

Упала- круто ударилась. опять боль) за№№№ло

----------


## U.F.O.

как же фсотаки прикольно ближе к ночи разберать ДВД-РОМ))...

----------


## MATARIEL

А я зачетку посеял ща ваще не знаю че делать((((((

----------


## MeiLi

.........

----------


## MATARIEL

*MeiLi*, а разве без нее можно оканчивать универ???.... Нас просто запугивают насчет нее, хотя у меня уже имунитет к этим угрозам :lol: 

Блин,... как то странно неделю сидеть безвылазно дома, а потом выйти на улица... свет глаза режет >.<

----------


## Freezer2007

пытаюсь понять кто такой друг, пока безуспешно(( :cry:

----------


## Eternity

пытаюсь разобраться - я правда больная или весь мир сошел сума... :?:

----------


## MeiLi

..........

----------


## U.F.O.

хороший друг это тот кто те скажет правду, а не то што ты хочиш услышать...

----------


## Slipknot

Друг-это тот кто вообще ничего тебе не скажет, а ты уже поймешь-о чем он подумал, и что хотел тебе этим сказать, а ещё с ним можно просто молчать и все равно наслаждаться вашим общением. и ещё о нем можно просто подумать, и тебе уже хорошо при мысли о том, что он есть, и если что, он рядом. наверно я интроверт в намного большей степени, чем экстроверт.
 (тафтология рулеззз-масло-кстати-масляное).

----------


## U.F.O.

это уже любоф) ИМХО...

----------


## Seraphic Gallows-Bird

Я экстраверт!А это значит,что я все делаю экстра:отдыхаю экстра,работаю экстра...
Но еще экстренней я стал,когда стал жрать новый ботончик Марс-Экстра!

----------


## Slipknot

*Seraphic Gallows-Bird*
 :Big Grin:  
а бонончиков Марс-Интро нету? чтобы стать ещё интровертнее)
*U.F.O.*
каждому своё. я вообще похоже так и не поняла-что же такое любовь.
помоему это тоже самое что и дружба-только с сексом поцелуями и объятьями

----------


## Slipknot

высказалась сегодня о взрослых) на этом же форуме. чувствую небольшое облегчение. 
вроде и стыдно-что тут многие уже вышли из детского возраста, и это прочитают, а вроде и хочется, что бы может хоть немного поняли.
на самом деле=жду в той теме сообщений-типа-что у меня Максимализм, подрасту пойму. и все в таком же роде. 
конечно-это меня расстроит.
ну а да что поделать. решилась сказать-жди камней в свою сторону.

----------


## Seraphic Gallows-Bird

*Slipknot*,что за тема то?Я пропустил по ходу...

----------


## Slipknot

http://www.suicide-forum.com/viewtopic.php?t=1445
вот тут. 
ничего хорошего. у меня там путаница мыслей пошла. 
но так я вскипела. просто не могла остановиться.
так задолбали со своей молодостью-что просто хочется убить любого, кто это слово хоть произносит с каким либо оттенком выговора.!

----------


## Seraphic Gallows-Bird

Пасть разрывает зевотой...

----------


## Slipknot

а меня злость на части разрывает. злость и жажда причинения кому либо физических увечий. значит-давление на улице меняется)))

----------


## Betta

> помоему это тоже самое что и дружба-только с сексом поцелуями и объятьями


 да , полностью с этим согласна.

----------


## Slipknot

только я больницы.. ура. уже семь часов вечера, а я только позатвтракаю. круто. )) мой желудок скоро сдохнет. в целях релаксации нужно выпить кружечки 2 кофе... и начать делать контрольные.. черт). двух часовая контра по физике. 2х часовая по математики...контрольная по обж. сочинение... и теперь... черт. теперь решать контрольные в университет. мой мозг сегодня взорван. он плавиться-я даже вижу как он вытекает из ушей...на плечах вот.. непонятного увета вещество. ну точно-мозги.. пристрелите меня кто нибудЬ_ просьба)) или решите все за меня.. а я отдохну полежу.. =)пжалста..

----------


## MATARIEL

Я тоже интроверт.... :wink: 
И универ задолбал......сегодня например пришлось просрать бабки на проезд, что бы купить ручки (старая закончилась)....вы скажете "а попросить у одногрупников???".....да пошли они на*****!!!!! уж лучше я пешком пройдусь (около 2 часов) чем буду что то у кого то просить!!!!!!
Бля....что за фигня?!....почему я поступил на специальность где одни тупые девки?!.....вокруг эти "прилизанные" маминкины сыночки и папины дочки.....ЧОРТ!!!!!!

----------


## U.F.O.

*MATARIEL*

те повезло, што есть дефки, хоть и болндинки, у мну в группе 27 человек, и одна девушка, да и то девушкой её сложно назвать.. ))

----------


## U.F.O.

пилять тока поставил винду и каспер уже вынюхал вирусню.. ппц))))@[email protected]

----------


## MATARIEL

*U.F.O.*, ага... тебе хоть есть с кем пообщаться... а я даже не рискну со своими.... вдруг тупость заразная :lol: "Какое общество тебя окружает таким ты и становишся" - сказал бы я, поэтому держусь от них подальше....

----------


## U.F.O.

за севодняшний день я понял... не кому нельзя доверять свои мысли...

----------


## MeiLi

.........

----------


## MATARIEL

*MeiLi*, да я впринципе ни скем и не хочу начинать общаться... я скорее останусь один, чем буду общатся со всеми подряд...и врят ли найдется человек, который поймет меня :wink:

----------


## Olmeka

*MeiLi*
*MATARIEL*


Инст не спасет. У меня на первом курсе тож были брузья...И на втором они были еще лучше! А в конце третьего все ппц посыпалось...вся жизнь под откос. И все эти замечательные друзья меня послали к чертям. А ведь были хоорошое люди и два человека из них были мне действительно близки. Теперь на 4ом курсе со мной никто не разговаривает итп..даже описывать не охота. Удачи вам там на 1ом курсе.....

----------


## MATARIEL

*Olmeka*, ну вот поэтому я от всех отстраняюсь))) А на 1 курсе тока я... :wink:

----------


## Olmeka

это тольуо начало...поверь мне)) все пройдено!

----------


## MeiLi

........

----------


## Агата

Всем прив!



> дядка шизофреник уже давно..к нему приходишь на причем, а он буквально отворачивается в сторону окна..и задумчиво считает ворон (в прямом смысле считает)... а потом выдает их колличество.. Ну это самое невинное, из того-что он делает..


 о боже! :shock: скока ему лет-то?!



> а теперь все. поздно) сустав уже квадртаный на пальце) он не шевелиться))).. ну итд и тп.) и боли так и будут всю жизнь у меня))..ну вобщем прикольно ))


  :evil: блин, ну че у нас за медицина..... я хренею!=(




> пытаюсь понять кто такой друг, пока безуспешно((


 он может все простить. он отдаст тебе жизнь. он знает о тебе все, но все равно любит. 
*Freezer2007*, ты как?




> А на 1 курсе тока я...


 хэйейей!а мну че забыл али не ведомо тебе, что и я первокурсница :wink: 


> я скорее останусь один, чем буду общатся со всеми подряд


 а зачем со всеми подряд-то??? :roll: к людям надо бы присмотреться, да отобрать путем сложнейшего естественного отбора, тех , что более менее близки тебе, а потом мона сблизиться с ними... :roll: 


*MeiLi*
что для тебя Друзья?

блин, тока с поезда. вся в истерике. нихера прочитать не могу, строчку плывут... ааааа, срань.я хочу назад, домой, к друзьям... или не хочу? :roll:

----------


## Агата

Азазело опять в депре???

----------


## MeiLi

.........

----------


## Seraphic Gallows-Bird

*Товарищи!
Если рожаете детей-рожайте их,думая перед этим не елдой и не клитором,не честолюбием или своей духовной нищетой-сердцем и башкой подумайте и прикиньте свои возможности,не пытаясь обманывать себя:а будете ли вы любящим отцом/матерью?Любящим!
Или сможете к нему относиться не как к чему то низкому,а как к Человеку?Или примером ребенку сможете быть?А не уродом,который не заслуживает четвертования...*
Дети чуят,когда их не любят,йопть...Так если не любишь,то будь хоть примером...Тогда,возможно,если в твою голову придет осознание того,что ЭТО-твоя КРОВЬ и захочется любить-любить,бежать,обнимать,холить и лелеять,ты не получишь в ответ от детей заслуженный плевок в морду.

----------


## Slipknot

*Seraphic Gallows-Bird*
про плевок хорошо сказал. 
я часто думаю-о том какая из меня мать выйдет. думаю-буду любить ребенка. Дети вообще ко мне хорошо все относятся) даже в больнице сижу когда, вечно какой нибудь мелкий пристанет. ) и так забавно лыбиться и слюнки пускает. ) побежит и упадет, кругом ахи мамочек молодых) а он встал посмеялся-дальше побежал). вот думаю=та мама хороша-у которой ребенок не плачет безконца. и вообще не плачет-а улыбается. А то бывает-вроде мамка с ребенком носится, холет, лелеет, а он только и делает что плачет. Просто именно=что мамка та делает это по каким то только ей известным мотивам, но ни как не потому что дете любимое). а вообще-мелких  баловать нельзя-что бы нормальными людьми вырастали. Ласки в меру, игрушек  в меру. 
Эх. жаль что некоторые когда рожают-рожают не человека, а лялку (куклу)..себе-поиграться-а потом когда оказывается что игра не заканчивается в тот момент-когда родителям это захотелось, понимают на какой путь ступили. Наблюдала за родственниками))

----------


## Seraphic Gallows-Bird

*Slipknot*,мне тоже дети улыбаются,да прям сразу,как только увидят...Но детей не хочу категорически.

----------


## Regiss

> Товарищи! 
> Если рожаете детей-рожайте их,думая перед этим не елдой и не клитором,не честолюбием или своей духовной нищетой-сердцем и башкой подумайте и прикиньте свои возможности,не пытаясь обманывать себя:а будете ли вы любящим отцом/матерью?Любящим! 
> Или сможете к нему относиться не как к чему то низкому,а как к Человеку?Или примером ребенку сможете быть?А не уродом,который не заслуживает четвертования... 
> Дети чуят,когда их не любят,йопть...Так если не любишь,то будь хоть примером...Тогда,возможно,если в твою голову придет осознание того,что ЭТО-твоя КРОВЬ и захочется любить-любить,бежать,обнимать,холить и лелеять,ты не получишь в ответ от детей заслуженный плевок в морду.


 Спасибо, такое давно мечтал услышать.

----------


## MATARIEL

> хэйейей!а мну че забыл али не ведомо тебе, что и я первокурсница


 Буду знать :wink: 



> а зачем со всеми подряд-то??? к людям надо бы присмотреться, да отобрать путем сложнейшего естественного отбора, тех , что более менее близки тебе, а потом мона сблизиться с ними...


 Уже было такое....не раз предавали и плевали в душу... тем более сейчас некчему присматриваться... по крайне мере к тем кто меня окружает.

----------


## свобода

> Цитата:
> хэйейей!а мну че забыл али не ведомо тебе, что и я первокурсница 
> 
> Буду знать


 сколько первокурсников))))

----------


## Агата

дерьмо. одно сплошное. времени нет. ритм очень быстрый, не московский, но все же быстрый. мысли несвязные, лучше б их вообще не было. лежать и ни о чем не думать... тогда нет никаких проблем... и ничего не важно. устала.

----------


## Агата

> сколько первокурсников))))


 ты тоже?

----------


## Slipknot

*Seraphic Gallows-Bird*



> Но детей не хочу категорически


 на данный момент аналогично. подрасту-никуда от инстинктов не денусь наверно. хотя обычно они уже есть.. ну..будут) наверно )
*Regiss*
поддерживаю.

----------


## Агата

ууу, дети - вопрос сложный... боюсь обрекать своих детей на такую мать , как я ...=\

----------


## Olmeka

Ой..народ...даже не знаю куда это зафлудить....Но очень большая потребность...Я хочу написать, что НЕНАВИЖУ 14 ФЕВРАЛЯ...И ВСЕХ ЭТИХ УЛЫБАЮЩИХСЯ И ВЛЮБЛЕННЫЙ ЛЮДИШЕК С ЦВЕТАМИ И ШАРИКАМИ В МЕТРО И НА УЛИЦЕ...!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

мне все ранво что вы там обо мне подумаете...И что напишите! Но я НЕНАВИЖУ ПРАЗДНИКИ ВСЕ! и 14 ФЕВРАЛЯ ТОЖЕ!  :evil:

----------


## alonely

Ты не одна такая, ага.
Все праздники, а больше всего свой ДР ненавижу.

больше всего парит когда в такие праздники на всяких концертах начинают всякую чушь про любовь и жизнь нести...

----------


## Агата

> Я хочу написать, что НЕНАВИЖУ 14 ФЕВРАЛЯ...И ВСЕХ ЭТИХ УЛЫБАЮЩИХСЯ И ВЛЮБЛЕННЫЙ ЛЮДИШЕК С ЦВЕТАМИ И ШАРИКАМИ В МЕТРО И НА УЛИЦЕ...!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 ... :roll: so hard




> а больше всего свой ДР ненавижу.


  дааа. так сложно улыбаться и радоваться тому дню, который ты проклинаешь.

а 14 февраля. мне тяжело в этот день, но стараюсь радоваться ради друзей и поздравлять их ... ведь это их праздник.

----------


## Slipknot

а мне он параллелен. ни радости по поводу данного дня, ни ненависти. 
есть нет-одна фигня. чего обращать внимание на окружающих? глубоко параллельНО.

----------


## Olmeka

> alonely писал(а):
> а больше всего свой ДР ненавижу. 
> 
> дааа. так сложно улыбаться и радоваться тому дню, который ты проклинаешь.


 

ааа.....а еще скоро 23 февр, 8 марта, и тп..типа др...аж трясет, как НГ вспоминаю....сразу хоть за успокаительным беги.....жизнь-го*но..

 :evil:   :evil:   :evil:   :evil:

----------


## Freezer2007

а я 14 только под вечер в сознание пришёл, меня в ночь с 11 на 12 в больницу забрали, сижу с ноута+мобила скушно, но не скушней чем дома.

----------


## Агата

> меня в ночь с 11 на 12 в больницу забрали


 че случилось???

----------


## Агата

кароч дело такое! запалила я у нас в универе паренька - клевенький такой, темненький, ресницы, брови... глаза кароч оч выразительные, руки сильные, высокий.....ммммммм И знаете что?! Он - наш препод!!!=(  ну не мутить же с преподом... :roll:  :wink: блин, молодой совсем...  Лапочка=))) а еще он похож на ДЕРРРРОООООООООООООООООООООООООООООО!!!=)) 
Пы.Сы. но ДЕРРРРО БАЩЕ+)) ыыыыыыыы

----------


## Freezer2007

> Сообщение от Freezer2007
> 
> меня в ночь с 11 на 12 в больницу забрали
> 
> 
>  че случилось???


 передоз

----------


## MATARIEL

передоз от чего?... если не секрет))

----------


## Freezer2007

смеяца будете, винта

----------


## свобода

> свобода писал(а):
> сколько первокурсников))))
> 
> ты тоже?


 да, мне тоже повезло стать первокурсницей)))




> ааа.....а еще скоро 23 февр, 8 марта, и тп..типа др...аж трясет, как НГ вспоминаю....сразу хоть за успокаительным беги.....


 блин, досада какая, что нельзя выкинуть эти числа из календаря.

----------


## MATARIEL

> блин, досада какая, что нельзя выкинуть эти числа из календаря.


 Лично я уже выкинул их со своего календаря))) Правда окружающая действительность заставляет их вспоминать, поэтому выход - затычка в уши :lol:

----------


## свобода

> Лично я уже выкинул их со своего календаря))) Правда окружающая действительность заставляет их вспоминать, поэтому выход - затычка в уши


 Гдеж такую затычку найти, если я 23 в самом эпицентре буду находиться... и 8 марта тоже...

----------


## MATARIEL

В "эпицентре"???...

----------


## свобода

Ага. 23 я буду всех поздравлять... а всех это очень много. А 8-го меня. Если по этому поводу устроят ещё и "застолье" я повешусь)))))

----------


## MATARIEL

Ты так говоришь как будто это принудительно... лично если у нас устроят застолье, то я просто не приду... хоть это и будет грубо, но уж лучше так))) А поздравить всех можно и с натянутой маской "радости")))))

----------


## свобода

в том то и дело, что фактически принудительно. А для меня собрание из 10 человек уже перебор... а там... а там много будет. Я по вн. телефонам всех поздравлю, речь ток заготовлю)))

----------


## MATARIEL

> А для меня собрание из 10 человек уже перебор... а там... а там много будет. Я по вн. телефонам всех поздравлю, речь ток заготовлю)))


 Для меня тоже перебор...) Я наверное даже по телефонам не буду поздравлять... наверное потому, что практически некого)))
А ты держись, праздники имеют свойство заканчиваться :wink:

----------


## свобода

> А ты держись, праздники имеют свойство заканчиваться


 самое классное время))

----------


## Olmeka

> Для меня тоже перебор...) Я наверное даже по телефонам не буду поздравлять... наверное потому, что практически некого))) 
> А ты держись, праздники имеют свойство заканчиваться 
> _________________


 
Таже фигня..никого н ебуду..дедушку и дядю на 23 и маму на 8..и ВСЕ!!! И выключу телефон!!! И из дома выходить не буду...буду валяться на диване и бухать и смотреть любимый сериал!

Хотелось бы не думать об этих днях, но действительно, как было написано выше, общество о них напоминает...Я 14 февраля ехала в метро и искренне ненавидела всех влюбленных людишек с цветами и шариками...Радуются суки....

и еще всякие уроды в инсте ходят и всех типа поздравляют....аж тошнит

----------


## alonely

> есть 1 плюс - на праздниках можно пожрать и выпить. нахаляву. Laughing


 у кого-то нет и этого плюса   :Frown:

----------


## Агата

> есть 1 плюс - на праздниках можно пожрать и выпить. нахаляву.


 истину глаголишь!=)))  
да что вы так их ненавидите??? мне тож канеш трудновато в эти все праздники... :cry: но я знаю что мои друзья радуются и мне от этого хорошо.... запираюсь дома и тихо радуюсь их радости=))

----------


## Olmeka

> запираюсь дома и тихо радуюсь их радости=))


 А я тоже запираюсь дома...но бухаю.

----------


## riogo

эх сегодня ночью опять прихадила смерть и опять не забрала меня

я опять вспомнил всё что пережил, все смерти всю кровь и опять просил её забрать меня, но в очередной раз ана сказала что ещё рано и моё время не пришло

почему меня постоянно останавливает и застовляет жить
почему ана мне позволит умереть только в бою или естественной смертью


эх сегодня должны придти дверь поставить, и придти за деньгами за лук который завтро привезут в город

----------


## свобода

> pulsewave писал(а):
> есть 1 плюс - на праздниках можно пожрать и выпить. нахаляву. 
> 
> истину глаголишь!=))) 
> да что вы так их ненавидите??? мне тож канеш трудновато в эти все праздники...  но я знаю что мои друзья радуются и мне от этого хорошо.... запираюсь дома и тихо радуюсь их радости=))


 Ну своих любимых-то я поздравлю, правда их не так и много осталось.




> А я тоже запираюсь дома...но бухаю.


 бухать одной не вариант!




> эх сегодня ночью опять прихадила смерть и опять не забрала меня


 может не время? Подумай, может ты нужен здесь....

----------


## Olmeka

> Подумай, может ты нужен здесь....


  конечно нужен....




> бухать одной не вариант!


 а частенько приходиться)) не так уж плохо кстати)

----------


## свобода

> а частенько приходиться)) не так уж плохо кстати)


 я таким делом занималась... ничё кроме самоонализа не получаешь((

----------


## Агата

> я опять вспомнил всё что пережил, все смерти всю кровь и опять просил её забрать меня, но в очередной раз ана сказала что ещё рано и моё время не пришло 
> 
> почему меня постоянно останавливает и застовляет жить 
> почему ана мне позволит умереть только в бою или естественной смертью


 да просто оно тебя не любит... и мну тоже...=( я вот люблю ее все сердце, душой, а она, свольчь такая, мну - нет! :cry: зато жизнь питает ко мне свою невзоимную несчастную любофф....  :Frown:   :Big Grin:  




> Ну своих любимых-то я поздравлю, правда их не так и много осталось.


 а разве любимых должно быть много :wink: остались избранные!=)




> не так уж плохо кстати)


 серьезно? у мну вот давно такая мысль гуляет - напиться, тока не с кем... а одной как то так стремно... :roll:

----------


## свобода

> серьезно? у мну вот давно такая мысль гуляет - напиться, тока не с кем... а одной как то так стремно...


 одной реально стрёмно.. хотя каждому своё. Но мысли потом лезут в голову со скоростью света  :Smile:  




> свобода писал(а):
> Ну своих любимых-то я поздравлю, правда их не так и много осталось. 
> 
> а разве любимых должно быть много  остались избранные!=)


 раньше у меня их было гораздо боьше....

----------


## Olmeka

> Агата писал(а):
> серьезно? у мну вот давно такая мысль гуляет - напиться, тока не с кем... а одной как то так стремно... 
> 
> одной реально стрёмно.. хотя каждому своё. Но мысли потом лезут в голову со скоростью света


 
мне очень даже помагает..как то легче становится)))Когда есть с кем, тоже гуд...но не с кем ...потому что все отвернулись..и сели раньеш в моем доме частенько были гости..то теперь у мея кроме форума и всех вас нет никого...

впереди еще полтора дня выходных..и совем нечего делать..тока инет.. Хотя учиться надо)) но так влом...

----------


## свобода

> впереди еще полтора дня выходных..и совем нечего делать..тока инет.. Хотя учиться надо)) но так влом...


 блин.. а мне вот тоже надо учиться, из головы вылетело)))




> мне очень даже помагает..как то легче становится)))Когда есть с кем, тоже гуд...но не с кем ...потому что все отвернулись..и сели раньеш в моем доме частенько были гости..то теперь у мея кроме форума и всех вас нет никого...


 слишком знакомо.

----------


## Агата

*Olmeka*,*свобода*, да ладно, че вы! я тож людей находила, теряла, кто то приходил, кто то уходил, кто то предавал(и потом жалел об этом), но я придерживаюсь той политики, что ушли именно те, кто должен был уйти. *свобода*,избранных, преданных не может быть много! они единственные, и их очень мало. Когда было так, что не было рядом никаго... ну я просто знала, что будут еще близкие люди. а если не будут, ну так что ж, за несколько лет я научилась выживать в одиночку!=)) 

*Olmeka*, *свобода*
"пусть плачут те, кому мы не достались, и сдохнут те, кто нас не захотел!"

----------


## свобода

> Olmeka, свобода 
> "пусть плачут те, кому мы не достались, и сдохнут те, кто нас не захотел!"


 )))) красиво написано)




> ну я просто знала, что будут еще близкие люди. а если не будут, ну так что ж, за несколько лет я научилась выживать в одиночку!=))


 а я по сути одиночкой долго являлась и училась потом выживать держась за руку с другими)) Молодец, хотя и грустно.




> они единственные, и их очень мало.


 это правда...




> но я придерживаюсь той политики, что ушли именно те, кто должен был уйти.


 меня никто не предавал... но ушли они не справедливо.

----------


## Агата

> но ушли они не справедливо.


 что ты имеешь ввиду?

----------


## свобода

> свобода писал(а):
> но ушли они не справедливо.
> 
> что ты имеешь ввиду?


 умерли.

----------


## MATARIEL

Мда...это действительно не справедливо((
Хотя мое одиночесво со мной разделяет музыка... порой помогает, а порой наоборот...

----------


## свобода

> Мда...это действительно не справедливо(( 
> Хотя мое одиночесво со мной разделяет музыка... порой помогает, а порой наоборот...


 музыка... она порой и добить может. Вот слушаешь какую-нибудь мелодию и вспоминаешь то чего может и небыло... или какой-то момент из жизни. А иногда не можешь жить без неё. Включаешь, смотришь ночью на звёзды и тупо им улыбаешься, смотришь внимательно с надеждой отискать там.. кого? Сама не знаю. Но глупо выглядет.
Одиночество может разделить только то, что убивает... я про себя говорю лично.

----------


## Olmeka

чет вообще ппц.....

----------


## свобода

> чет вообще ппц.....


 я бы подругому выразила.. но матом ругаться не хочется... да и злиться нельзя.

----------


## MATARIEL

> да и злиться нельзя.


 Можно... просто выпусти ее, а не сдерживай...)

----------


## свобода

> Можно... просто выпусти ее, а не сдерживай...)


 нельзя поверь... на то есть причины.

----------


## MATARIEL

Причины...?

----------


## свобода

вдох - выдох

----------


## MATARIEL

*свобода*, ты боишься не удержать свой гнев??? боишься стать неконтролируемой...?

----------


## свобода

конечно... проходила.

----------


## MATARIEL

ммммм... тогда тебе нужен тот, кто тебя выслушает... попытайся найти и доверится такому человеку...) конечно сказать легче, чем сделать, но что я еще могу сказать...

----------


## Freezer2007

купи грушу, запишись на кикбоксинг, бокс, карате... ...ю-джи-цу, в крайней степени стену побей)), помогает

----------


## свобода

> ммммм... тогда тебе нужен тот, кто тебя выслушает... попытайся найти и доверится такому человеку...) конечно сказать легче, чем сделать, но что я еще могу сказать...


 да нет не нужен мне такой человек.




> купи грушу, запишись на кикбоксинг, бокс, карате... ...ю-джи-цу, в крайней степени стену побей)), помогает


 может в дальнейшем, но не сейчас. Да и стену бить - больновато)))

----------


## Агата

*свобода*
, ну да ... не совсем справедливо.. :roll: 
а почему когда бьешь стены кулаками пальцы на руках становятся особенно выгибающимися, чуть ли не в колесо сворачиваются...?
*Freezer2007*, ну нах стены! руку запросто сломать можно... :roll: уж лучше не такие твердые предметы... диван можно...

----------


## MATARIEL

А лучше любимого плюшевого мишку)))) толко жалко :roll:

----------


## свобода

Могу ответить так: когда злишься, не контролируешь себя. У меня это факт. Я не то что руку ап стену могу сломать, я и бед могу нормально натворть. Что-то бить это н выход, здоровья не хватит. А обычно, когда я злюсь мне помогоют другие вещи)))

----------


## свобода

> а почему когда бьешь стены кулаками пальцы на руках становятся особенно выгибающимися, чуть ли не в колесо сворачиваются...?


 от ударов...

----------


## Freezer2007

*Агата*
можно головой она не ломается, да и руки с ногами у меня целые, ниразу не ломал

----------


## Агата

> от ударов...


 ну эт понятно... мне интересно, там что расстояние между суставами увеличивается или че...  :roll: 

*свобода*
какие у тя способы? :wink:

----------


## свобода

> ну эт понятно... мне интересно, там что расстояние между суставами увеличивается или че...


 честно, я не практикую битьё стен))) У меня другая практика  :Big Grin:  




> свобода 
> какие у тя способы?


 Вытаскивать кого-то гулять))) А в основном и всегда... это скорость, гонки.. до одурения, пока не выдохнешься, точнее пока дыхание не нарушишь... вот потом отпускает.

----------


## Агата

> можно головой она не ломается, да и руки с ногами у меня целые, ниразу не ломал


  :lol: ага, не ломается, тока потом раскалывается нереально!  :Big Grin:  ну... тебе повезло... да мне впринципе тож: я ногу тока выбивала, дней пять повалялась на кровати, да попрыгала на одной ноге=)) а так все норм было=)  а вот знакомый у мя реально руку сломал об  стенку=)

----------


## свобода

не знаю, что хуже ногу ломать или руку?

----------


## MATARIEL

ногу...наверное...сам ниче не ломал, поэтому пальцем в небо))))

----------


## Агата

> это скорость, гонки.. до одурения, пока не выдохнешься, точнее пока дыхание не нарушишь... вот потом отпускает.


 о, да! скорость - это афффигительно!на чем катаешься???

----------


## свобода

на мотоцикле

----------


## свобода

> ногу...наверное...сам ниче не ломал, поэтому пальцем в небо))))


 всё было... мне кажеться руку...

----------


## Агата

> не знаю, что хуже ногу ломать или руку?


 предполагаю, что ногу.....

----------


## Агата

> на мотоцикле


 кайф...



> MATARIEL писал(а):
> ногу...наверное...сам ниче не ломал, поэтому пальцем в небо))))
> 
> всё было... мне кажеться руку...


 почему?

----------


## свобода

> свобода писал(а):
> MATARIEL писал(а): 
> ногу...наверное...сам ниче не ломал, поэтому пальцем в небо)))) 
> 
> всё было... мне кажеться руку...
> 
> почему?


 ну подумаешь рука)) это ладно ничего, а бегать с костылями как то не очень приятно)))




> свобода писал(а):
> на мотоцикле
> 
> кайф...


 не то слово 8)

----------


## Агата

так ты написала , что ХУЖЕ сломать, и говоришь


> мне кажеться руку...


  :Smile:  ну я так же как ты считаю


> ну подумаешь рука)) это ладно ничего, а бегать с костылями как то не очень приятно)))

----------


## свобода

:roll:  я что-то не так написала... у меня головко бо-бо, не варит :lol:

----------


## riogo

> свобода писал(а):	
> Подумай, может ты нужен здесь....	
> 
> конечно нужен....


 боюсь что не так...

----------


## свобода

> боюсь что не так...


 не правда! И тысячу раз не правда!

----------


## MATARIEL

Если говорят: 


> не правда! И тысячу раз не правда!


 Значит кому то все таки нужен!...))))

----------


## alonely

найдутся лишь единицы ,кто скажет, что это не так... 
только это твоё решение.

----------


## свобода

Да нужен...

----------


## alonely

парадокс в том, что если бы не зашел разговор об уходе.
никто бы и не написал, что нужен.

----------


## свобода

> парадокс в том, что если бы не зашел разговор об уходе. 
> никто бы и не написал, что нужен.


 он знает это

----------


## Olmeka

> Olmeka писал(а):
> свобода писал(а): 
> Подумай, может ты нужен здесь.... 
> 
> конечно нужен.... 
> 
> 
> боюсь что не так...


 если бы был не нужен..никто бы не ответил..никто бы не процитировал....все бы промолчали...

----------


## свобода

> если бы был не нужен..никто бы не ответил..никто бы не процитировал....все бы промолчали...


 каждому своё... кто-то промолчит... кто-то нет

----------


## U.F.O.

жись дерьмо! пойду обожрусь калёссс!))))

----------


## blooddrakon

> почему меня постоянно останавливает и застовляет жить 
> почему ана мне позволит умереть только в бою или естественной смертью


 Вот тоже самое ........... сколько раз примитивное тупое везение становилось причиной продолжения моего бесполезного существования.......... 
Только ты правда многим здеь нужен, многие смогут тебя понять оценить, и возможно здесь ты найдешь хороших друзей.
Эх........ вот на меня по ходу дела всем наплевать, потому видимо и не хочу умирать потому как что если даже это произойдет никто не заметит............. ну может кто-то расстроиться, но потом все забудут и даже не вспомнят............ Да я знаю что многие дабы успокоить свою совесть щас начнут писать, что все это не так и я замечательный и вобще без меня мир станет хуже и т.д. и т.п. . только вот мне не надо ни лжи ни лицемерия, устал я от всего ........... и если есть те кто считают что в этом мире я лишний и те кому полностью безразлично мое существование скажите прямо , а я в свою очередь гарантирую что ничего с собой не сделаю и что данное на меня никоим образом не повлияет дабы совесть моралистов осталась чиста как белый снег......... Хотя-бы раз в жизни увижу правду о себе, полезно будет. Понимаю что не место для этого но все-же хочу знать каким вмдят меня люди без излишних преукрашиваний и неуместной лести............

----------


## U.F.O.

("")____(o.o)___("")          medved|139
--------------

("")___(>"<)___("")     zloi medved|139
--------------

("")__(-.-)__("")    spyashii medved|139

--------------
<::::::;;|==;                       HO}|{|139

----------


## riogo

я добралс до хаты, мне холодно и на душе очень больно, рука не поднимается на себя

*blooddrakon*
драк боюсь это не удача.(((((


*свобода*
*Olmeka*
*MATARIEL*
боюсь (вырожение) что если бы я тогда (было много случаев, но все очень больны) слёг, то многим былобы лудше.  да напомню что это дневник, а не проблема и я тут отписоваюсь какв дневнике, а не как в проблеме и это прозьба помнить

----------


## Olmeka

> да напомню что это дневник, а не проблема и я тут отписоваюсь какв дневнике, а не как в проблеме и это прозьба помнить


 да тебя никто и не заставляет...всем все понятно...


а я лично...который день понимаю, что мне дороги люди с форума...и за сегодня всем спасибо .кто принимал участие..мне стало легче...а то было ппц совсем

----------


## Агата

*Olmeka*, мну этот форум тоже иногда необходим как воздух=))) но знаешь, не стоит слишком привязываться... :roll:

----------


## Olmeka

*Агата*

мда....ты права....

----------


## MATARIEL

Недавно нэт отрубали >.< Узнал что такое зависимость... от этого форума.

----------


## свобода

Сегодня была рада как ребёнок, первый раз в жизни на коньки встала... но слишком увлеклась... жалко, что на льду провела всего-то 40 мин. :cry:

----------


## pulsewave

мяфмяф

----------


## MATARIEL

А я вот недавно с дурацко улыбкой на лице смарел покемонов... детство вспоминал....))))))

----------


## свобода

> А я вот недавно с дурацко улыбкой на лице смарел покемонов... детство вспоминал....))))))


 покимонов :lol:

----------


## MATARIEL

Хоть и глупо... но удовольствия доставляет немалое))))

----------


## MATARIEL

СМ эт че...?

----------


## Olmeka

в моем понятие СМ это только садо-мазо))))
А что еще может быть, ума не приложу))

----------


## свобода

сейлормун...во имя луны))) Я не стебусь токо не подумай)))

----------


## MATARIEL

Извините...не удержался))))))

----------


## свобода

"Лунная призм дай мне силу"    :Big Grin:

----------


## MATARIEL

"дубина" у правого особенно эфектно смотриться... XD

----------


## tventin2

СМ - супер!!!! И заставочка вообще здоровская. Все детство у телека. Только мультик-то недетский совсем....

----------


## свобода

СМ))) напоминает детство)

----------


## MATARIEL

Хм...а мне покемоны...)))))

----------


## свобода

> Хм...а мне покемоны...)))))


 пикачу)))))))))

----------


## свобода

А вобще это хорошо, кода есть то, что напоминает детство... пусть это даже и такие мультики)) Забавно и мило. Хуже когда нет обратной дороги в свои 5 или 10 лет.

----------


## MATARIEL

Точно... када пересмотрел покемонов... аж настольгия нахлынула... эх

----------


## Агата

СЕЙЛОР МУУУУУУУУУУУННН!!!!!!!!!!!! Я НЕСУ ВОЗМЕЗДИЕ ВО ИМЯ ЛУНЫ!!!!!!! а еще помню :"Мамору, я люлю тибя" :mrgreen: ууу, а вот пикачу чот не прёёёт :roll:

----------


## свобода

> Точно... када пересмотрел покемонов... аж настольгия нахлынула... эх


 


> СЕЙЛОР МУУУУУУУУУУУННН!!!!!!!!!!!! Я НЕСУ ВОЗМЕЗДИЕ ВО ИМЯ ЛУНЫ!!!!!!! а еще помню :"Мамору, я люлю тибя"  ууу, а вот пикачу чот не прёёёт


 хорошо видеть, когда у людей нормальное состояние))  :Big Grin:

----------


## MATARIEL

Еще лучше когда нормальное состояние у *свободы*....)))))

----------


## Агата

дада! давайте все массово смотреть мультики из детства!!! тогда депра в ужасе шарахнется от нас и убьется так же в ужасе ап стену!!!!

----------


## свобода

> дада! давайте все массово смотреть мультики из детства!!! тогда депра в ужасе шарахнется от нас и убьется так же в ужасе ап стену!!!!


 туда ей и место)

----------


## MATARIEL

Поддерживаю)))) пика-----чууууууу.....

----------


## Агата

у меня у одной форум так часто зависает..?

----------


## свобода

нт. У меня жесть. Моло того, что на коньках не удачно покаталась, так ещё и тут сюрприз...

----------


## Агата

> Поддерживаю)))) пика-----чууууууу.....


 нееееееее!! Сейлор МУУУУУУУУУУУУН! :lol:

----------


## Агата

> Моло того, что на коньках не удачно покаталась


 да ладно неудачно! ти ж говорила что весело было!=) 



> так ещё и тут сюрприз...


 ты на счет того, что виснет?

----------


## MATARIEL

ПИКАЧУ!!!.... ибо бесконечная батарейка))))

----------


## свобода

> Сегодня была рада как ребёнок, первый раз в жизни на коньки встала... но слишком увлеклась... жалко, что на льду провела всего-то 40 мин.


 к сожалению, для меня немного неудачно покатушки прошли...

А глючит нормально всё))))) Прямо аж бесит.

----------


## MATARIEL

> А глючит нормально всё))))) Прямо аж бесит.


 У меня тоже постояно ошибки вылазят... и скорость черепахи....



> к сожалению, для меня немного неудачно покатушки прошли...


 Почему???

----------


## свобода

> Цитата:
> к сожалению, для меня немного неудачно покатушки прошли... 
> 
> Почему???


 ты в курсе

----------


## Агата

а у сейлор мун есть клевая диадема , которой можно круто пуляться в лоб противнику!!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## свобода

> а у сейлор мун есть клевая диадема , которой можно круто пуляться в лоб противнику!!!!


 а ещё у неё есть клёвый жезл, которым можно по башке дать))))

----------


## MATARIEL

> 


 Как эта????.....))))))

----------


## свобода

не хватает света только и слов... как же она говорила... не помню)))

----------


## Агата

> MATARIEL писал(а):
> Цитата: 
> к сожалению, для меня немного неудачно покатушки прошли... 
> 
> Почему???
> 
> ты в курсе


 эт секрет? :wink:

----------


## Агата

Исцеляющая сила луны, ПОМОГИИИИИИИИИИИИИИИИИИИ!!!!! :lol: 

*свобода*, ти про это?  :Smile:

----------


## Агата

> Как эта????.....))))))


 ню не издевайсся!  :Smile:

----------


## свобода

> Исцеляющая сила луны, ПОМОГИИИИИИИИИИИИИИИИИИИ!!!!!  
> 
> свобода, ти про это?


 точно)) я именно про это)) Хорошая у неё сила-то была))

----------


## свобода

> свобода писал(а):
> MATARIEL писал(а): 
> Цитата: 
> к сожалению, для меня немного неудачно покатушки прошли... 
> 
> Почему??? 
> 
> ты в курсе
> 
> эт секрет?


 не-а, не секрет)))

----------


## MATARIEL

А я не помню че у нее за сила...эх...давно эт было...

----------


## свобода

Исцеляющая у неё сила. Она та свой свет на всяких тварй направляла и они становились людьми или из них выходил какй-нибудь злой дух... ну и т.д.

----------


## MATARIEL

О...круто!... мне б такую силу :wink:  А то моного всяких тварей развелось...(

----------


## свобода

Да. Вот на то это и сила исцеляющей луны))) А ещё там девушка была - Марс, которая заговаривала демонов..

----------


## Olmeka

блин...я болела этим мультом вообще)))) Реально))) До сих пор думаю, что мож позырить)) В локалке есть))) Ппц....буду потом тож там во имя луны все делать))) хе-хе...короче жесть..напомнили детство

----------


## Агата

дааа, а вы помните, как она злобной стала???=) а потом еще малышка влюбилась в мамору и тож злобной стала?=)))

*свобода*, так почему неудачно-то?

----------


## свобода

> дааа, а вы помните, как она злобной стала???=) а потом еще малышка влюбилась в мамору и тож злобной стала?=)))


 это как-то мимо меня пронеслось)) Про мелкую помню.. а остальное нет

----------


## Агата

а я недавно достала раритет - клип Орейро Cambio Dolor, ну эт короче та песня на которую Дикий Ангел начинался=)))) и тож его посмотреть захотела!!=))

*Olmeka*, так ьы еще посмотри!=) лучше болеть мультом, чем депрой!=))

----------


## Olmeka

> дааа, а вы помните, как она злобной стала???=) а потом еще малышка влюбилась в мамору и тож злобной стала?=)))


  было было))

ну все..прям...аж задергало)) :lol:

----------


## Агата

> Про мелкую помню.. а остальное нет


 хаааа! я ща вспомнила еще! у малышки был такой дурацкий жезл, которым она тоже типа помогала воинам :lol:  :lol:  :lol: кто помнит, тот поймет, какой это прикол был=)))

ДаДа! когда малышка стала злобной, она ходила  в таких черно - розовых вещах(прям эмо  :Big Grin:  )и у нее были длинные розовые волосы=)))

----------


## свобода

> ну все..прям...аж задергало))


 Я ток вчера смотрела картинки на эту тематику и пару заставок, где она там с этой силой лунной  :Big Grin:

----------


## Olmeka

вот время будет, скачаю пару серий хотя бы))) расслаблюсь малек))

----------


## MATARIEL

Хм...похоже покемоны здесь никого не зацепили...(  ну и лано))))))

----------


## Агата

а у мну есть пара картинок из этого мульта. так у мну сестра когда увидела, пришла в такой дикий восторг=))))

----------


## свобода

> Хм...похоже покемоны здесь никого не зацепили...( ну и лано))))))


 про покемонов мало знаю)) Паренька ток которы с пикачу бегал и всё.. они ещё по типу соревнований каких-то устраивали)))) Я не смотрела мульт сей))) Просто под него завтракала)) и всё)




> а мне больше нравяца уранус\нептун\плутон


 загадочные тётки)))))

----------


## tventin2

Они по-моему представители секс-меньшинств, не ошибаюсь?

----------


## Агата

> Хм...похоже покемоны здесь никого не зацепили...( ну и лано))))))


 ну покемонов я тож смотрела.. когда СМ закончилась=)) и все таки покемоны это уже не детство, а вот СМ - да! :wink: 




> а мне больше нравяца уранус\нептун\плутон О.о


 а у меня любимая была Плутон....(это ж она была типа разрушителем?)

----------


## Агата

> Они по-моему представители секс-меньшинств, не ошибаюсь?


 а их хер поймет, кем они были=))) ну вроде да=))) но тока Уранус и Нептун=)

----------


## свобода

> а их хер поймет, кем они были=))) ну вроде да=))) но тока Уранус и Нептун=)


 н-да.. парочка ещё та)))))

----------


## MATARIEL

А в СМ был один мужик, который все время с розой таскался???

----------


## Агата

> а у меня любимая была Плутон....(это ж она была типа разрушителем?)


 нет, погодите... Плутон останавливала время... а как звали ту, которая разрушитель??

----------


## Агата

> А в СМ был один мужик, который все время с розой таскался???


 Да! вот мы тебя и раскололи!=)) ты наверн тоже их тайный фанат!!!=)))

----------


## tventin2

ААААААААААА, блин, да, точно. Как же звали его, никто не помнит???
Это же Мамору был, да?? Тоже превращался?

----------


## MATARIEL

> Да! вот мы тебя и раскололи!=)) ты наверн тоже их тайный фанат!!!=)))


 Дык я ж анимешник, а у нас эт класика...) которую необходимо смотреть)))

----------


## Агата

Сатурн! иии, вспомнила!=)) Сатур там разрушителем была, да?  :Big Grin:

----------


## свобода



----------


## Агата

> Это же Мамору был, да?? Тоже превращался?


 ага, Мамору=) а превращался он в Такседо Маска=)А еще там был Какой то прынц Луны... он во всем белом был... кто-нибудь помнит, кто он был?



> сатурн?


  :Big Grin:

----------


## свобода

> А еще там был Какой то прынц Луны... он во всем белом был... кто-нибудь помнит, кто он был?


 Раздвоение личности у мамору это)))

----------


## MATARIEL

Ыыыы....зато я знаю, что СМ эт - махо седзе...вот!

----------


## Агата

> Раздвоение личности у мамору это)))


  :shock: да??? а по каким таким причинам???
а еще помню, что мамору тож злобным был какое то время=)
а потом еще Бани влубилас в Изумруда(или Нефрита или кто там еще был)=) или не влублалас? :?  :roll:

----------


## Агата

> что СМ эт - махо седзе...вот!


 что???

----------


## свобода

> свобода писал(а):
> Раздвоение личности у мамору это)))
> 
>  да??? а по каким таким причинам???


 Это кажеться вторая часть, где все вспомнили, что они войны, а он нет. И чтоб защитить свою благоверную у него было раздвоение личности)) Психологический мульт однако)))

----------


## MATARIEL

> что???


 Как так?...смареть СМ и не знать ее жанр?!....махо седзе эт аниме с девочками, где онные имеют способность превращаться...)))

----------


## Агата

> махо седзе эт аниме с девочками, где онные имеют способность превращаться...)))


 оооо, какие познания..=) ну так там не только девочки превращаются!=)

----------


## Агата

> И чтоб защитить свою благоверную у него было раздвоение личности)) Психологический мульт однако)))


 а че он не мог ее защищать будучи просто Такседо маском??? :shock: 
ну естессна он не фифти-фифти!  :Big Grin:  

*MATARIEL*, ну я просто в том возрасте даж не знала слова аниме!

----------


## свобода

> оооо, какие познания..=) ну так там не только девочки превращаются!=)


 ага))) там есть и парень)))

----------


## свобода

> а че он не мог ее защищать будучи просто Такседо маском???


 у него амнезия была)))

----------


## Агата

> ну естессна он не фифти-фифти!


 эт я на счет того, что мульт психологический=)

----------


## Агата

> у него амнезия была)))


 а у самого Мамору тож амнезия была?=) а че я этого не помню :?

----------


## pulsewave

http://vorbis.sailormusic.net/sm/mus...C-14788/10.ogg
\(^.^)/

----------


## свобода

> а у самого Мамору тож амнезия была?=) а че я этого не помню


 да)) Он свою Бани забыл))))

----------


## Olmeka

ой, я сейчас вспомнила...это наеврно уже типа начало хентая))) У меня в классе 8 наеврно...даже нет в 6 попались в руки такие картинки с СМ и остальными..но почему то все они были там без одежды))) :lol:

----------


## свобода

> ой, я сейчас вспомнила...это наеврно уже типа начало хентая))) У меня в классе 8 наеврно...даже нет в 6 попались в руки такие картинки с СМ и остальными..но почему то все они были там без одежды)))


 О)))) это уже мощно

----------


## U.F.O.

улётный трип рулит))))

----------


## свобода

Сегодня был отличный вечер, если многое отбросить...
Спасибо за отличные воспоминания о детстве:
*pulsewave*
*MATARIEL*
*Агата*
*Olmeka*

СМ)))) здорово)))

----------


## Агата

АААААААААААА!!!*pulsewave*!!! какая знакомая музычка!!!!=)))))))))))))))))))))

*свобода*, да клева поговорили!!!!=))) Всем от мну тож спасиб!подняли настроение!!=)))

----------


## MATARIEL

Блин... *слишком рано спать пошел((*, но у меня тоже остались очень приятные воспоминания об эотом вечере))))))) Может продолжим в следующий раз...?

----------


## Betta

прям даже не знаю как написать...просто слова наверно не могут показать моего внутреннего состояния))))))))но я просто счастлива чтоли?!да...это прекрасное чуство...и я знаю , что дальше будет лучше.)))Это прекрасно . 
Сижу , блин с глупой улыбкой на лице...эх желаю всем , что б у вас так же было)))

----------


## Агата

> прям даже не знаю как написать...просто слова наверно не могут показать моего внутреннего состояния))))))))но я просто счастлива чтоли?!да...это прекрасное чуство...и я знаю , что дальше будет лучше.)))Это прекрасно . 
> Сижу , блин с глупой улыбкой на лице...эх желаю всем , что б у вас так же было)))


 оч рада за тебя!! это круто, что тебе так хорошо!!! я прям правда оч рада!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   а что послужило причиной такой радости? :wink: 


> Может продолжим в следующий раз...?


 может быть :wink: тока надо всем собраться!=)

----------


## Betta

*Агата*
Знакомство с оч хорошим человеком...это наверное главное...вообще у меня впечатление, что я освободилась от чего-то)

----------


## Агата

*Betta*
круть!  :Big Grin:  хорошие люди большая редкость =) надеюсь, такое чувство у тебя надолго!=)

----------


## MATARIEL

> может быть тока надо всем собраться!=)


 Я уже тута!.... где остальные???? ))))
*Betta*, ну вот и хорошо, что освободилась.... щас главное поддержать это чувство... :wink: 
*свобода*, присоединяйся...! надеюсь будет так же, как вчера)))))

----------


## Агата

а у мну долг за телефон(за интернет) 2 косаря  :Big Grin:  , так что я на форуме буду появляться все реже и реже... :cry:

----------


## MATARIEL

> а у мну долг за телефон(за интернет) 2 косаря Very Happy , так что я на форуме буду появляться все реже и реже...


 Плехо  :Frown:  ....но 2 косаря... жестоко...)

----------


## Агата

> Плехо  ....но 2 косаря... жестоко...)


 угу... а всего за квартиру надо 4 заплатить, хотя обычно платила не больше 1700... вот так живу!  :Big Grin:

----------


## MATARIEL

Хм.... на нас скоро в суд подадут.. тк. 7 штук надо заплатить, но это уже "у кого хуже"))))))).... И меня мама начала шантажировать....воть...)

----------


## Агата

> тк. 7 штук надо заплатить,


 за что???? :shock: 



> И меня мама начала шантажировать....воть...)


 каким образом?  :Big Grin:

----------


## MATARIEL

> за что????


 За все понемногу...) долги...

А шантажирует так.... по мелочи... но самое тупое это то, что причина самая дурацкая какую тока можно выдумать.... ей не нравится то, что я отращиваю волосы)))) Грит, что будет отбирать у мну плэйер (а музыка стала частью меня)...и телефон, хотя насчет телефона мне пофик, все равно он всегда молчит... но чувствую на этом дело не закончится....) значит будет война)))))

----------


## Агата

*MATARIEL*, ой ну не нада с мамой то воевать!!! :cry:  :wink: 
раз плеер часть тебя, то ей придется его ампутировать от тебя, а она, как мать этого делать не станет=)(если  ты ей объяснишь, что он - часть тебя=)))

тогда отдай ей телефон!=))

----------


## свобода

Да... с мамой воеать...  себе зла прям наживать, хотя матери разные и ситуации индивидуальные! Но можешь объяснить всё нормально)))) (я про маму)

----------


## MATARIEL

*Агата*, Она сказала что заберет и то и другое)))) и у меня нет против нее никаких козырей, так что посмотрю как карта ляжет.... впринципе я и сам с этим разберусь.... :wink: 
Спасиб, что выслушала ^^

----------


## Агата

> Спасиб, что выслушала ^^


 ой, да лан! не за что!=)

"Ребята! дАвайте жить дружно!" :wink:  - эт я обращаясь к тебе и твоей маме=)))




> Она сказала что заберет и то и другое))))


 НЕЕЕЕЕЕЕЕТ!! НЕ ОТДАВАЙ ПЛЕЕР!!!!!!!!!ЭТО ЖЕ СВЯТОЕ!!!! СПРЯЧЬ ЕГО В СВЕЩЕННОЕ  МЕСТО , а потом когда великая инквизиция в лице твоей мамы пройдет, ти сможешь опять наслаждаться музыкой!  :Big Grin:  

все! я пошла учить...(ну... надеюсь, что я пошла учить :roll:  :wink: )

----------


## свобода

> все! я пошла учить...(ну... надеюсь, что я пошла учить   )


 Удачи)))

----------


## MATARIEL

> Но можешь объяснить всё нормально)))) (я про маму)


 Я так и поступлю....)

----------


## U.F.O.

...такая красата на улке.. даж материца не хочеца)) пифка штоль попить.. полицезреть такую красату...))

----------


## Агата

> ну их фтопку этих мам \(^.^)/


  :roll:  :cry: 

нихрена я не учила... слов нет... че за дура?пф :roll:   :Embarrassment: ops:

----------


## Olmeka

я с мамой жила пол года как то под одной крышей и не общалась)) Короче, каждый после себя посуду моет, готовит себе сам, продукты покупает себе) Убирает половину комнаты свою)) И только раз в месяц она клала на вивдное место счет за квартиру, свет, телефон и я туда клала свою половину взносов...вот такая херня...Пол года вообще слова не сказали друг другу)) 

чет все спят еще по ходу...я сижу и флужу от скуки во всех топках, блин...

Грустно как то сегодня, депресс велкам...Ночью всякая муть снилась..Я так скоро буду спать ложиться бояться..Третья мировая снилась...ппц протсо, вся в поту просыпаюсь. И это уже не впервые. И все на столько реалистично...Страх! 
Последнее время сны так сильно приближены к реальности, что я уже не всегда способна отличить грань между одним и другим.. Вот сижу и втыкаю, что было на самом деле, а что тока приснилось...(кроме войны еще было пару снов...) У меня прямо атака последние пол года в этом плане..После су...

А еще мне снился scum...вчера..Его уже какое то время нет на форуме и я переживаю..надеюсь все это совпадение...

Тимур,отзовись пожалуйста как только сможешь...я очень волнуюсь за тебя...

----------


## riogo

я понял что я псих

вчера чуть не прыгнул под поезд, подрался причём у меня включился псих и я остоновился перед тем как совершить сильнотравмотический удар


как же из-за этого хочится сдохнуть, меня простосто накрывает и я схожу с ума

----------


## MeiLi

......

----------


## TUSKA

Как мне избавиться от тебя,как мне тебя убить?Куда ты идёшь и что заставляет тебя поступать так,а не иначе?
Плоть...почему ты порабощаешь разум?Кто тебя вообще спросил? :evil: Грёбаная плоть моя...

----------


## MATARIEL

*TUSKA*, блин, золотые слова!!!!...)))) Я тож не хочу быть рабом тела... и проклинаю его :twisted:

----------


## TUSKA

*MATARIEL*
хотела бы я быть мальчиком... :roll: Это какая же свобода!Какая красота!Ах,дайте мужское тело!Надоело мне моё уродливое женское со всеми его идиотскими изгибами,со всем его несовершенством и тяжестью,со всей его мерзостью.Тьфу!Как же сложно вписаться в каноны,в правила и рамки,как же хочется быть молодой,я сейчас заво-о-оююю!!!!
*бъётся головой о клавиатуру и воет*

----------


## MATARIEL

*TUSKA*, ну-ну... не надо головай бица...))) она тебе еще пригодится как и твое тело.... Ты просто не знаешь недостатки мужского тела... а они есть поверь...

----------


## Seraphic Gallows-Bird

Я стопудв Gallows-Bird...Стопроцентнейше.

----------


## xblp

просто сил уже нет... так хочеться опустить плечи и больше не сопротивляться....

----------


## WICKED

*xblp*, Надо держаться....всё будет хорошо

----------


## xblp

слишком тяжелое слово надо...Вот если бы хочу)))

----------


## WICKED

ну тогда пусть будет хочу

----------


## xblp

железная логика!!)))буду стараться следовать ей неприкоснительно))но ничего обещать не стану))

----------


## WICKED

*TUSKA* А женщиной быть это значит не иметь свободу?

----------


## Агата

> я с мамой жила пол года как то под одной крышей и не общалась)) Короче, каждый после себя посуду моет, готовит себе сам, продукты покупает себе) Убирает половину комнаты свою)) И только раз в месяц она клала на вивдное место счет за квартиру, свет, телефон и я туда клала свою половину взносов...вот такая херня...Пол года вообще слова не сказали друг другу))


 жесть...  :shock: даж у мну вроде получше...  :Frown:  




> Третья мировая снилась


 и какой она тебе приснилась?  :Smile:  




> Ночью всякая муть снилась..Я так скоро буду спать ложиться бояться


 


> Последнее время сны так сильно приближены к реальности, что я уже не всегда способна отличить грань между одним и другим.. Вот сижу и втыкаю, что было на самом деле, а что тока приснилось.


 знакомая ситуация....=( тоже всякая муть снится, а я потом пытаюсь разделить ее и реальность=(




> почему ты порабощаешь разум?


  :shock: 


> Я тож не хочу быть рабом тела...


 разум сильнее плоти! вы чаго?!  :Big Grin:  САМОВНУШЕНИЕ - великая сила!=))) возьмите себя в руки!  :Big Grin: 
Да вы че вообще???? Женское тело, если его обладатель потрудится над ним, может быть совершенным, точно так же и с мужским. лично для меня понятие совершенности тел отражается в представлении их скульпторами Древней Греции и вообще всего Древнего мира, а не сегодняшнями стереотипами!
*TUSKA*, это не тело у тебя с изъяном, а мыслишь ты с изъяном(не обижайся! :roll:  :wink: ).  
Я являюсь обладательницей женского тела(причем тоже не без изъянов), но я блин счастлива этому!  :Big Grin:  чего ,*TUSKA*, и тебе советую  :Big Grin:  
*xblp*, ты что не видишь у себя за спиной крыльев, которые не дадут тебе упасть??? уууу, барин, пора очки покупать.... :Big Grin:  



> Я стопудв Gallows-Bird...Стопроцентнейше.


 чего??

----------


## TUSKA

*WICKED*
да.Это стереотипы.Женщина=дом.Босая,беременная и на кухне.Просто бред какой-то.Хорошо,что паранжу в России не носят-я бы на ней и удавилась.



> а мыслишь ты с изъяном


 О-о-о,не спорю,не спорю :lol: .А тело всё-таки с изъяном.

----------


## NamelessChild

> Это стереотипы.Женщина=дом


 Но это же просто прекрасно. По-моему, это просто предел мечтаний, разве нет??..

----------


## Seraphic Gallows-Bird

*Агата*,я ведь знал,что вы все ленивые,словарь никто в руки не возьмет.

----------


## U.F.O.

ооооооооооо!! круть форум опять робит!! я уже 8 дней не курю..)

----------


## свобода

> ооооооооооо!! круть форум опять робит!! я уже 8 дней не курю..)


 поздравляю  :Big Grin:  




> Агата,я ведь знал,что вы все ленивые,словарь никто в руки не возьмет.


 а трудно написать, что означает Gallows-Bird?

----------


## Freezer2007

> *Агата*,я ведь знал,что вы все ленивые,словарь никто в руки не возьмет.


 не невозьмёт, словарь это слишком круто, скорее создадут новую тему с названием :"Как вы думаете что значит...." и будет очень много предложений твоего ника))

----------


## Агата

> Агата,я ведь знал,что вы все ленивые,словарь никто в руки не возьмет.


 уважаемый, за словарем я действительно не полезу  :Smile:  уж оч он далеко  :Smile:  но если мне не изменяет память, то Gallows-Bird переводится как Висельник, а также негодяй. но мой вопрос 


> Seraphic Gallows-Bird писал(а):
> Я стопудв Gallows-Bird...Стопроцентнейше.
> 
> 
> чего??


 подразумевал не то, как переводится твой ник! а счего ты так считаешь!!!=)))




> я уже 8 дней не курю..)


 молоток!  :Big Grin:  а знаешь, есть такая книжка, прочитав которую, люди реально бросают  :Big Grin:  но не всем помогает  :Big Grin:  



> По-моему, это просто предел мечтаний, разве нет??..


 угу, реализовать себя как женщину - действительно предел женского счастья, но только для этого надо реально постараться=))


> Босая,беременная и на кухне.Просто бред какой-то


 зачем же так??? почему ти не видишь плюсов то???

----------


## Агата

> а счего ты так считаешь!!!=)))


 в смысле, что ты этим сказать хотел  :Smile:  ведь что-то хотел?

----------


## Seraphic Gallows-Bird

*Агата*,не столько "висельник",сколько в разговорной английской речи "достойный виселицы". :wink: Вот это я и имел в виду.А почему-другой разговор... 8)

----------


## свобода

Я бы так сказала: достойный в лоб получить :lol:

----------


## Seraphic Gallows-Bird

*свобода*,ты,кстати,тоже не знаешь,почему. :wink:

----------


## свобода

> свобода,ты,кстати,тоже не знаешь,почему.


 Н-да... ну тода давай объясняй

----------


## Seraphic Gallows-Bird

*свобода*,наконец я таки навсегда порвал с с одной моей подругой. :wink: Но что то это очень жестоко получилось...Не зря я ее тряпкой назвал.Она ПОСЛЕ этого хотела со мной мириться. :shock: 
Довольно жестко вышло.

----------


## свобода

Вот тебе совет: никогда и никого не называй тряпкой.

А если с девушкой расстаёшься на всегда, делай это спокойно, а не как ядерный взрыв.

----------


## Seraphic Gallows-Bird

*свобода*,а я спокойно назвал ее тряпкой.Прямо и честно.

----------


## Seraphic Gallows-Bird

Ай да Пушкин,ай да сукин сын!(с)

----------


## свобода

Круто, споойно назвать девушку тряпкой. Я бы даже сказала сильно.

----------


## Seraphic Gallows-Bird

*свобода*,я тебе уже все говорил по этому поводу.Во первых,кто то сам яро требовал равенства в начале 20го века,а во вторых,немало девушек,способных не хуже втоптать в грязь или не обратящих внимания на это.

----------


## Seraphic Gallows-Bird

*свобода*,хотя не могу сказать,что потом не чувствовал себя полным мудаком.  :Embarrassment: ops:

----------


## свобода

А зачем мне другие девушки и как они втаптывают в грязь? Ты лучше смотри на себя. 

Я только представила, если бы ты меня тряпкой назвал.

----------


## свобода

> свобода,хотя не могу сказать,что потом не чувствовал себя полным мудаком.


 Вот и оно.

----------


## Seraphic Gallows-Bird

*свобода*,я бы не назвал.Я объективный,с этим многие согласны.
А совесть помучила-помучила и успокоилась... 8)

----------


## свобода

Когда говоришь что-то человеку, что-то окончательное. Ссора, растование и т.д. нужно думать не только объективно и субъективно, но и попытаться встать на его место. 

Знаешь, я вот помню себя в 17 лет, о да... мой ник меня оправдывал полностью ( не этот, другой). Поэтому учись общаться.




> свобода,я бы не назвал.Я объективный,с этим многие согласны.


 ну а если бы. 
росто не понимаю, что ты подразумеваешь  под словом "тряпка"

----------


## Seraphic Gallows-Bird

*свобода*,я ей сказал "...есть сильные люди,есть слабые,а есть тряпки...".Сама знаешь,сила и слабость могут сочитаться по разному...А она просто предельно слабая.Тряпка.

----------


## свобода

Ну вот это конечно моё мнение и не думаю, что его можно поддержать. Но если бы я была тряпкой, то не очень хотелось услышать это в лицо. Потому как быть предельно слабой вовсе не весело и напоминать ещё раз об этом... скорее больно




> свобода,я ей сказал "...есть сильные люди,есть слабые,а есть тряпки...".


 мне такую разу уже говорили.

----------


## TUSKA

М-да...А слабее тряпки кто?Наверное,Туска.
*Seraphic Gallows-Bird*,ты бы,достойный висельницы(хех) взял бы да пожалел её,на ручках покачал,с ложки покормил,по головке погладил...Видимо,её в детстве не любили.
Я бы вот кошкой стала с удовольствием-чтобы меня гладили и ласкали с утра до вечера...
Это нормальная человеческая потребность.Впрочем,как знаешь-ты ведь прав.

----------


## Freezer2007

*TUSKA*



> Я бы вот кошкой стала с удовольствием-чтобы меня гладили и ласкали с утра до вечера...


 А я бы ёжиком)), чтоб меня не трогали, или бродячим псом чтоб пристрелили(((

----------


## Seraphic Gallows-Bird

*TUSKA*,я этой скотине 300 раз пытался внушить,что для того чтобы быть счастливой надо не гоняться за фантомом (за мной то бишь),а поднять свое очко от стула перед компом и выковать себе уже это счастье...Раз я мог ее утешить ласково,два,три...Больше не могу,либо действуй,либо уйди.

----------


## Агата

> "достойный виселицы".


 как сказано -то! :wink: 


Знаете что ... вот бывает и так, что такие люди(о которой говорит*Seraphic Gallows-Bird*) начинают действовать лишь после того, как им дают пощечину. они действительно становятся сильнее и взбираются на такие высоты, которые тем, кто им эту пощечину дал, даже и не снились. но только вот они становятся оч жестокими и больше не верят людям. 

а вообще конкретно в этом случае оч сложно о чем то говорить: ведь мы не знаем целиком всей ситуации. даже если *Seraphic Gallows-Bird* и описал бы все в мельчайших подробностях и красках, то это была бы лишь его точка зрения, а чттоб нормально понять ситуацию, нужна еще и точка зрения этой девушки.

*Seraphic Gallows-Bird*, такое ощущение, что  ты ее ненавидишь :roll: 




> TUSKA 
> Цитата:
> Я бы вот кошкой стала с удовольствием-чтобы меня гладили и ласкали с утра до вечера...
> 
> 
> А я бы ёжиком)), чтоб меня не трогали, или бродячим псом чтоб пристрелили(((


 а я бы - невидимкой=)))

народ, вот вам сказочка про растамана и мышу http://rastaman.tales.ru/mp3/skazki/1-pro_mishu.mp3 
послушайте=)) лично мну оч улыбнуло=))

----------


## U.F.O.

всё!... #опа!.... депресняк начался...........

----------


## Агата

> всё!... #опа!.... депресняк начался...........


 и у тебя тоже? ....

----------


## Freezer2007

*U.F.O.*
*Агата*
тож депрес, присоединяюсь

----------


## Агата

чувствую нас таких много наберется....

----------


## Seraphic Gallows-Bird

*Агата*,она не начнет действовать.Для нее это всего лишь удар ногой,а пощечинами я уже пытался не раз...Она просто начинает тупить по идиотски.Например мы со Свободой долго охреневали:я назвал ее ласково "маленькая глупенькая девочка",а она мне потом говорила,что я ее оскорбляю "тупой малолеткой".
Ненавижу?Есть немного...У нее есть все,чтобы дотянуться до звезд,но,по моему,она до них никогда не дотянется.И даже не попытается.

----------


## blooddrakon

> я назвал ее ласково "маленькая глупенькая девочка",а она мне потом говорила,что я ее оскорбляю "тупой малолеткой".


 А она случайно не блондинка ?))) Просто сразу вспоминается один старый анекдот......



> У нее есть все,чтобы дотянуться до звезд,но,по моему,она до них никогда не дотянется.И даже не попытается.


 А я вот когда встречал людей из такой категории, то мне всегда было интересно есть ли вобще какой-нибудь стимул который может побудить их к действию и начинал чуствовать, что есть доля моей вины в том что я ничем не могу помочь.

----------


## свобода

> Seraphic Gallows-Bird писал(а):
> я назвал ее ласково "маленькая глупенькая девочка",а она мне потом говорила,что я ее оскорбляю "тупой малолеткой". 
> 
> А она случайно не блондинка ?))) Просто сразу вспоминается один старый анекдот......


 не тебе одному сразу вспомнился анегдот)))


> чувствую нас таких много наберется....


 ага, уже четверо.

----------


## blooddrakon

> чувствую нас таких много наберется....


 ага, уже четверо.[/quote]
Считайте что пятеро.

----------


## свобода

> Агата писал(а):
> чувствую нас таких много наберется....
> 
> ага, уже четверо.


 Считайте что пятеро.[/quote]
как говорится велком!!!

----------


## свобода

Жизнь бывает справедливой, но только иногда....
а хочется чтоббыло всегда...

----------


## U.F.O.

ёбаные чурки! ёбаные ихние чёрные жопы!! суки убил нахуй вех их!! пидафилы херавы! *ЗЛОЙ*

----------


## Seraphic Gallows-Bird

:!:

----------


## Seraphic Gallows-Bird

Чужестранцев обвинить проще всего.(с)Сложнее увидеть говно в себе.

----------


## blooddrakon

> настоящий русский не будет портить жизнь другим если они того не заслуживают.


 А чем настоящий русский отличается от ненастоящего ? Если считать таковым того, кто родился в русской семье и вырос в россии, а так-же имеет российское гражданство то ты плохо знаешь русских, а если считать настоящим русским справедливого допропорядночного гражданина то такими качествами обладают не только "настоящие русские" но и множество людей совершенно разных национальностей и такую категорию людей можно назвать просто хорошими людьми.



> а всяким отбросам (чурбаны (что замечены за всякими плохими делами), нарики, бомжи, алкаши, антифа) жизнь надо портить.


 Хе ! Ну конечно проще убивать бомжей и нариков чем пытаться сделать так, чтобы таких непоявлялось, чем обеспечить людей жильем и нормальной работой, открыть наркоклинники и бороться с наркомафией а так-же занять досуг молодежи, чтобы у них не возникало желания попробовать наркоту. Зачем все это надо ? Это долго и тяжело , ломать не строить........



> национализм = здоровая идея. антинационализм это экстремизм


 Большинство твоих выссказываний говорит о том что ты попал под влияния стереотипов присущим националистическим  псевдо-патриотическим организациям вроде НСО и.т.п. которые к слову сами являются в гораздо большей степени экстремистскими.


> что дала их культура? они могут только торговать обманывая и выполнять примитивный труд.


 Культура у них обычная ничем не хуже и не лучше других, а если говорить о религии то и христианство можно использовать в своих целях перевирая основные догмы в угоду своим интересам, и если считать, что террористы - это истинные приверженцы ислама, то значит инквизия и крестоносцы были самыми настоящими слугами господа, в коране кстате нигде нет прямого открытого призыва к насилию и убийству иноверцев в том числе.



> есть конечно и умные люди, врачи и т.п. которые здесь учатся. против них ничего не имею, очень даже уважаю что занимаются делом.


 Да и даже те кто занимается нелегальной торговлей или частным извозом , вполне себе  честные люди которые усердно работают и трудятся, просто они оказались в такой ситуации, но при этом они ни на кого не нападают и уважают страну в которой живут.
Кстате большинство преступлений совершается и вправду приезжими...... только вот не иностранцами а приезжами из других городов и ркгионов как раз таки россии. Я не говорю что все приезжие иностранцы такие хорошие и среди них есть много мусора но точно такой-же мусор русской национальности можно встретить ночью где-нибудь в северном бутово, а для меня у подобного мусора просто нет национальности.
*NORDmen* я бы на твоем месте не стал так поспешно делить мир на черное и белое. Да наша жизнь не сахар и shit hapens, но искать крайнего этакого козла отпущения на которого можно  все свалить не лучший вариант, для начало надо изменить себя, а потом поменять что-то вокруг полагаясь на непредвзятую оценку, и начинать надо с мелочей а пустословие в глобальных масштабах ни к чему не приведет, все равно что переливать воду из пустого в порожнее.

----------


## U.F.O.

не расист я, но видя как жопы кавказкава происхождения насильственна трахают белых девушек, равнодушным оставац не магу!... у них как? ихних задели они фсе за нево поднялись, а мы фсе по отдельности и плюём на то што наших опускают! обидно.....

----------


## U.F.O.

простите за мат.. был эмоциональный срыв....))))

----------


## blooddrakon

> у них как? ихних задели они фсе за нево поднялись, а мы фсе по отдельности и плюём на то што наших опускают! обидно.....


 Так в том и беда, что мы сами загоняем себя в такое положение......

----------


## U.F.O.

вапще жиснь прадажная какая та стала.....

----------


## blooddrakon

> вот скажи мне, что дала культура негров? тебе любой кто учился на врача скажет что у негра интеллект меньше чем у белого человека. бобры строят строения сложнее чем негры. 
> подражая культуре негров шас тупые белые парни убиваются травой и мечтают сбывать траву (у меня есть знакомых наркодиллер бывший)


 Опять стереотипы ...... среди них есть и политики и талантливые музыканты, Мартин Лютер Кинг, Колин Пуэл , Джимми Хендрикс - которого лично я считаю гением и талатливейшим гитаристом.



> ты думаешь что я имею отношение к какой-то организации? я могу уверить тебя что они все под ФСБ и служат лишь для выявлений буйных и отправления их в места подальше


 Ну с этим полностью согласен, о чем и говорю что подобные те кто с гордостью называют националистами, боны скины и.т.п. даже не догадываются что их просто используют по полной программе как злую собаку которую иногда надо спустить с цепи.



> вот сионисты к примеру вообще всех за людей не держат и считают что надо обманывать и эксплуатировать. откуда у меня к ним будет хорошее отношение?


 Ну сионисты это скорее ответная реакция на начала гонения евреев и и ярко выраженную ксенофобию к этой нации. Когда движение зародилось его даже сами евреи в серьез не воспринимали. К тому-же по мне так те-же католики не лучше.
Вобще говоря об проплебе рпиезжих стоит решать вопрос без насилия а по умному как это сделали в странах европы или в Англии , просто ужесточить процедуру получения визы или гражданства и получения вида на жительство, строго конролировать количество приезжих и сразу депортировать нелегалов, а то у нас в стране пока на это закрывают глаза ничего хорошего не будет. Сорняки бесполезно косить , они отрастут заново, надо решать проблему в корне.

----------


## NORDmen

> Опять стереотипы ...


 да посмотри статистику по США сколько негры преступлений совершают и др показатели. талантливых негров единицы, это исключение. отличия именно на рассовом уровне, это тебе любой кто на врача учился скажет (среди врачей кстати много нацистов т.к. они сторонники здоровых идей). в начале века в США было множество исследований, которые показали что негры и белые очень сильно различаются. просто шас после падения 3 рейха о этом неприлично говорить т.к. сразу вспоминают фашизм. 

*blooddrakon*, решать проблему в корне это решать ее не нам и без крови она не решится. ты этого хочеш?

речь идет о нас здесь и сейчас. если чурбан совершил что-то - надо наказать сразу же. совершил русский - также поставить на место. менты и др. зашищать наши интересы не будут. если ничего не произошло это не значит что ничего не надо делать. пусть видят что мы сильнее, боятся только одного вида. тогда и проблем будет поменьше, и мы объединимся.  мужчина должен быть сильным, защитником, воином. без зашиты своей территории и своих прав просто не может быть нормального человека, получится обработанная СМИ безвольная тряпка.
ничего сложного, ничего глобального, ничего заумного. просто забота о себе и знакомых. стать лучше, сильнее и если необходимо, показать гостям или своим сбившимся с пути кто здесь хозяин (а чурбаны и др думают что они здесь хозяева).

----------


## Seraphic Gallows-Bird

*NORDmen*, :lol: перед кем мне показываться лучше,чем есть?Перед тобой? :lol: 
У тебя налицо проблемы понимания истории и социальных проблем.Если бы не христианизация,России не было бы вообще,именно она дала сильнейший толчок к внутреннему и внешнему развитию страны тогда.Любое правительство стоит своего народа(с),а СМИ почему то всех устраивает.А если их устраивают СМИ,в котором,как ты говоришь,жиды,то такой народ действительно достоин дрянных СМИ и правительств. :wink: 
А национализм разжигают там же,в жидовском правительстве.Разговаривал,знаешь ли,с националистами и скинхедами...Думаешь,они от балды своей хренью занимаются?Да нет,оттуда приказы идут,сверху.
А еще советую тебе посмотреть свою родословную,беспримесный и радикальный ты наш.Может твой дед-"жид"?Или прадед-"чурка"?

----------


## NORDmen

> еще советую тебе посмотреть свою родословную


 дворяне, о чем есть документальные записи, фотографии, герб и т.п. здесь ты неугадал.




> А если их устраивают СМИ,в котором,как ты говоришь,жиды,то такой народ действительно достоин дрянных СМИ и правительств.


 дак я и не отрицаю. тех кто достоин чего-то, единицы, но ими я горжусь. остальные - мусор.

----------


## Seraphic Gallows-Bird

*NORDmen*,ну и что,что дворяне?Кутузов имел татарские корни,Денис Давыдов...Я же говорю-незнание истории налицо.
Да,тех кто чего то достоин очень мало.Но мне кажется,ты их в корне неверно определяешь. :wink: 
А если бы русская кровь не разбавлялась целым букетом других,то у нас была бы та же ситуация,что нынче в Европе,где население начинает вырождаться.Не зря они так рьяно стали усыновлять наших сирот и брошенных.



> стать лучше, сильнее и если необходимо, показать гостям или своим сбившимся с пути кто здесь хозяин (а чурбаны и др думают что они здесь хозяева).


 О,а ты думаешь.что ты здесь хозяин?  :Big Grin:  Ты меня реально поражаешь!Может перед тем как учить чему то "чурбанов",стоит подучить русский язык и историю,или нынче это необязательно,для того чтобы быть "наипаццо патриотом"?

----------


## Seraphic Gallows-Bird

*NORDmen*,я не угадывал,я знаю."Кутуз" по татарски означает горячий,отсюда и "кутузка"-место,где остужают головы всяким лоботрясам.
Родословная Дениса Давыдова в корнях имеет султана по имени Давуа,о чем сам Давыдов очень любил говорить.
Историю можно знать по разному.Можно понимать ее и уметь провести аналоги,найти примеры,закономерности,а можно тупо вызубрить.
Чем же "чурбаны" хуже,позволь узнать?

----------


## Seraphic Gallows-Bird

*NORDmen*,наверно я просто часто вижу русское быдло,которым только дерьмом мешать и хорошо анализирую ситуацию,что Россия погибла еще тогда,когда крестьян полностью закрепостили?
Ну не люблю я холуев!Ты наверно не знаешь значения этого слова?Раньше это было самое страшное ругательство-так называли рабов,которые гордятся тем,что они рабы.
А "жиды"...Если горстка умных людей управляет миллионами идиотов,то почему я должен их упрекать?..Таким людям тоже хочется хорошо жить.Что с того,что миллионы идиотов называют их жидами?
Чурбаны?Да я не видел ни одного кавказца,который был бы хуже русского.При одном условии-если с ними общаться как с равными,как с такими же людьми.Есть конечно зазнавшиеся ублюдки,но таких среди русских несравнимо больше.
Нацисты?См.выше.Я не люблю холуев и быдло.
В школе?В школе сухо рассказали курс истории,если ты об этом.

----------


## Seraphic Gallows-Bird

> не расист я, но видя как жопы кавказкава происхождения насильственна трахают белых девушек, равнодушным оставац не магу!... у них как? ихних задели они фсе за нево поднялись, а мы фсе по отдельности и плюём на то што наших опускают! обидно.....


 *NORDmen*,ну вот видишь,проблема то оказывается у нас,а не у них.Слышал от знакомого кавказца,что если у них изнасилуют девушку из их народа,неважно кто,русский,поляк,американец,или тот же кавказец,то его убивают,без судов и прочего.Но не насилуют просто потому что это для них просто невозможно.Это как разом убить столько же народу,сколько убил Чикатило,да еще и так же жестоко.
А у нас.Никто не смотрел в новостях?Трое старшеклассников (!) пошли гулять в лесу со своей подругой.Видать нажрались и с чего то решили,что она их неимоверно хочет.Она,естесственно не хочет...Тогда ее задушили,бросили лицом в костер,и пока она горела,насиловали.Потом штанишки подтянули и ушли...Обгоревший труп нашли спустя месяц.Эти трое мудаков сидят в колонии для несовершеннолетних.
И после этого мне кто то будет говорить,что "чурбаны" хуже?Трижды ха.Да я за то,чтобы русский народ вымер в течение ближайшего времени,не нужна никому эта прореха на человечестве.

----------


## Seraphic Gallows-Bird

*NORDmen*, вот про это я и говорил.Холуи.

----------


## Seraphic Gallows-Bird

*NORDmen*,сильнее?Организованнее?Быдло,оно и в Африке быдло,его незачем бояться.Я выше его.
А посему попрошу ко мне больше не обращаться.

----------


## Seraphic Gallows-Bird

И кстати,почему если человек против нацизма,то он пацифист?

----------


## Regiss

В Киеве уже неск. лет нету "черных" барыг - цыган, чурок (у нас говорят "звери" на них), негров. Зато открыли трамадольные аптеки - и открыто торгуют, все в курсе, менты особенно (с них кормятся).
Подавить всякую деятельность этнических группировок здесь смогли - тупо щемили и трясли по нац. признаку - не скины, менты. Как правило, находили, не скрою.
Все заняли свои - свято место пусто не бывает.

*NORDmen*
С историей все понятно, а как у тебя с биологией? Знаешь термин "экологическая ниша"?

*Seraphic Gallows-Bird*
Когда оч. сильно прижмет, бывает они за своих стоят, бывает и нет - как все. Но в основном, стоят друг за друга - лучше не связываться.

Скины сейчас стали приезжать из России много - идеологи, студентов учат бить иностранных (и бьют). Свои скины не развиты - здесь иностранцев меньше, чем в Москве. Да и основа нашей гос. идеологии - НЕНАВИДІТИ МОСКАЛІВ - а их вычислить в толпе скинам нелегко - не негры. Да и навалят еще сами при случае.
Если это станет здесь проблемой - пойду в антифа, а с гос. идеологией ничего не поделать, хоть и тошнит.

----------


## Seraphic Gallows-Bird

*NORDmen*,обычно вопросы "Чего ты достиг?" задают неудачники.Так что ты ответь на этот же вопрос,окей?
Благодаря мне одна девушка перестала употребялть наркотики,благодаря мне одна мажорка стала человеком с большой буквы.Достиг...У меня есть талант,который признан людьми,сведущими в данной области,я знаю,в какую сторону мне его развивать и чего желать в дальнейшем.
Начал рисовать картину собственного счастья.На данный момент из существенного-все.Времени еще много.
Далее не передергивай.Я не сказал,что я идеал человека,я сказал,что я выше.
Быдло-потому что легко управлять.Потому что кичитесь своими полезными качествами и идеями,не осознавая,что идеи держатся на глиняных ногах,а полезные качества-это то самое,что вами легко управлять,например,мешать как поварешкой в котле с какашками.
А твои переводы стрелок на меня,на мою гипотетическую проблему,на мой воображаемый страх,да и намеки на то,что я типа еще мал (


> в школе сказали,что гитлер-плохой дядя


 )-они смехотворны,перестань.
Я вместе с другом два года назад поцапался с четырьмя нацистами.Мы думали,что сейчас хороших п**дюлей получим,однако ж как позднее выяснилось,они вчетвером против двоих наложили в штаны.Вспоминая одну случайно услышанную реплику нациста о том,что они "святые сподвижники Руси" и "стоят за великую идею" (эти две фразы дословно запомнил,можешь поверить) и сопоставляя с тем,как те четверо сначала перегородили нам дорогу,а потом боялись пару шагов сделать и по морде дать,я нацистов иначе как быдлом назвать не могу.



> наши предки воевали за свой РОД, прославляли его и с подозрением/презрением относились к иноземцам, которые с добром никогда не приходили. это естественно для мужчины быть воином. пацифизм это противоположная позиция.


 Наши предки зачастую были идиотами во всем,что не касается культуры.Потому мы всю жизнь так отстаем от запада в развитиии,потому победа в ВОВ была куплена жизнями 20 млн. человек,а не,скажем,миллиона.
Как можно,например,назвать человека немым (немцем),если он всего лишь не знает твоего языка?Идиоты.
Для мужчины,как и для женщины,естественно быть продожателем рода,добытчиком,но ни в коем случае не воином.Воином приходится становиться,чтобы защитить свою семью,землю,но это неестественно для человека-быть воином.Да и кто воины-нацисты что ль?Не смеши.

----------


## Seraphic Gallows-Bird

*NORDmen*,я дописал,обрати внимание.

----------


## Seraphic Gallows-Bird

*NORDmen*,я русский.Но тогда я панковал.
Я же говорил,что ты неудачник.Мне трижды задавали такой вопрос люди вроде тебя,и каждый раз я честно отвечал,и в ответ на аналогичный вопрос всегда получал "Я не обязан перед тобой отчитываться" или "А кто ты такой,чтобы я тебе все это рассказывал?" или твой вариант.Просто вы,ребята неудачники,и по разному пытаетесь это прикрыть.Ты,например,относишь себя к нацистам-конечно,тебе нужно быть если не великим,то хотя бы частью того,что ты считаешь великим и нужным,и правильным.Тебе становится легче от этого,хотя это всего лишь ложь себе,не правда ли?Просто ты неудачник и пытаешься это прикрыть.
И не передергивай других людей-я не сказал,что у меня есть все,я лишь перечислил тебе самое на мой взгляд существенное,чего я достиг."Все" будет позже.

----------


## Seraphic Gallows-Bird

> идиоты и отставание от запада это началось с 10 века примерно когда было принято христианство и потом еще пошло разделение между католиками, православными и все копировалось с византии и т.д.. общество постепенно делилось на господ и холопов...


 Я тебе в последний раз повторю,что ты просто поверхностно знаешь историю,и закрою эту тему.Объяснять ничего не хочу.

----------


## Seraphic Gallows-Bird

*NORDmen*,я о тех троих,кто от встречного вопроса "Что ты достиг в жизни?" отмазываются всякой хренью.И о тебе,соответственно.
А то,что я был панком-это мое дело,не правда ли?

----------


## NORDmen

*Seraphic Gallows-Bird*, у меня старый друг сначала начал курить, затем встретил его на выходных, он рассказал как они уже  травой убивались две недели. попытка отговорить приводит тоже к такому ответу



> то мое дело,не правда ли?


 конечно, сам виноват, но не менее виноваты чурбаны/цыгане которые эту дурь поставляют и не нарадуются что у нас есть такие дураки которые сам себя убивают и им еще платят.

всякие движения типа панков и т.п. тоже вносят свой вклад в разложение общества, поэтому националисты не терпят их.

----------


## AI_Madness

NORDmen



> идиоты и отставание от запада это началось с 10 века примерно когда было принято христианство и потом еще пошло разделение между католиками, православными и все копировалось с византии и т.д.. общество постепенно делилось на господ и холопов... 
> 
> это как раз к тому что чужая культура оказала негативное влияние на Русь. конечно христианство все равно бы приняли, но у нас слишком уж рьяно. как потом коммунизм и бандитскую демократию.


 Под влиянием "чуждой христианской культуры" страна деградировала на 1/6 часть суши  :Smile: )))
про демократию правда согласен...
А вообще желаю по настоящему увлечся историей и культурой своего народа, тем более если:



> я и не говорю что я "наипаццо патриот". речь о защите своих прав и восстановлении культурного достояния Руси, раз уж на ней живем. и только в рамках своего окружения, кто достоин и кому это интересно.

----------


## Seraphic Gallows-Bird

*NORDmen*,каждый дорогу себе выбирает сам,не правда ли и это правда не твое дело.
И знаешь что,если бы я тогда с дрегомне встретил тогда этих четырех дрисливых утят-националистов,если бы я своими глазами не видел,как толпа человек в 15 лысых избивает каких то двоих парней просто потому что те в глаза им посмотрели,если бы я не слышал рассказ друга о том,как полсотни нацистов в масках с битами и кастетами кинулись на компанию парней и девушек,если бы лысые не убили девушку моего друга,а его самого не отправили в реанимацию (просто так,они оба русские),если бы я не читал в газетах,как русскую гражданку-уроженку Тувы избивали пятеро нацистов,-возможно тогда бы я согласился с тем,что



> всякие движения типа панков и т.п. тоже вносят свой вклад в разложение общества


 .
А так-эта фраза из твоих уст вызывает у меня лишь снисходительную улыбку.
Налицо если не незнание отечественной истории,то ее определенное непонимание.А на свой вопрос 


> а кто ты? чего ты достиг?


  ты так и не ответил.Я уже сказал,что это черта неудачников-задавать такие вопросы и не отвечать на них самому.Нечего ответить,да?Ну правильно,не зря же ты здесь находишься...
По мне,так если это-защитники русской нации,то такая нация заслужила свое вымирание и как можно более скорое,что с ней,впрочем,так или иначе произойдет.И ныне и присно,аминь.
Тема закрыта.

----------


## TUSKA

Клуб.
Всё началось ещё на входе,когда я сказала охране- "плюс один",то есть прохожу бесплатно с музыкантом.Проверка сумки,похлопывание по бокам-и внутрь.
Потом-улыбки,"Это моя жена Юля",бесплатное пиво,беспрепятственный проход в гримёрку,много-много лиц со сцены,которые теперь стоят рядом :roll: 
"Маэстро!"-и объятия коллег и друзей из других городов.
У меня прекрасный муж.Ко всему ещё и красавец.
Забилась в уголок,а он-сияет.И не раз слышалась фраза "мы пришли на тебя".
Ну а после-сцена.Маленький скромный открытый человечка с тоненьким хвостиком вдруг превращается в...звезду,в солнце,в того самого,кто должен тут быть-мастера,профессионала!
Каскадом рассыпались искры счастья-радости от игры,любви к рубящемуся залу и той,что стоит на ступенях гримёрки(кто она и что здесь делает?Ненавижу её).
Струились пряди волос,сияла улыбка,звенело железо и барабаны благодарно подставляли себя под его палочки,глубоко и полно звуча в ответ.
Звезда,звезда.Сколько восхищения в глазах фанатов,сколько закушенных губ во время твоего соло,зал любит тебя,да,ты-мастер,да,ты-звезда.Ты нужен нам.
Вокалист заставил выйти на сцену-А это жена,как вечная опора и поддержка.Так ли это?Я-тень от звезды,я чёрное пятно на твоём светлом лице.
Я люблю тебя.Не уходи.И ты просишь о том же-не уходи от меня.Недостойна,меньше,чем никто,тупая,бездарная,не с тобой,нет,кто-то другой(да вон же сколько их!),кто-то другой должен быть рядом.Прости.Спасибо.
Спасибо.
Ты лучше всех.
Моя маленькая звёздочка.
Моя большая звезда.
За дыхание в волосы ночью,за лёгкость и вечно хорошее настроение.За смех.За терпение.За любовь.
За тебя самого.

----------


## riogo

блин почему у меня больше нет доступа к огнестрелу(((((

как сильно хочу пустить себе пулю в бошку.

----------


## Агата

*TUSKA*, прикона... творческие люди всегда расцветают, когда окунаются в свое творчество....

----------


## Агата

*blooddrakon*,*Seraphic Gallows-Bird*,*NORDmen*, что за демагогию вы развели? :roll: вы же уже отходите от ОБСУЖДЕНИЯ и переходите на тупое выяснение отношений. 
блин, зачем судить о целой нации по нескольким людям? :shock: У Пушкина между прочим африканские корни, и что же, станем обвинять его во всех смертных грехах, сотворенными когдато представителями негров???
эх... а на счет изнасилования девушек... знаете, вы словно не слышали про русских, насилующих девушек кавказкой национальности??? :evil:  *фу, блядь! ненавижу их :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil: * 
думаю дальнейшие мои рассуждения понятны
да еще и Российскую историю сюда приплели  :Smile:  
 оставть эту тему=) эт же просто спор, где никто не сдвинется со своей точки зрения=)

*Seraphic Gallows-Bird*, а можно узнать, сколько той девушке лет?

----------


## Агата

> блин почему у меня больше нет доступа к огнестрелу((((( 
> 
> как сильно хочу пустить себе пулю в бошку.


 хм... слышала про одного чувака, который пробил себе голову молотком... это ж как сильно надо хотеть не жить....

----------


## Seraphic Gallows-Bird

*Агата*,я уже закрыл тему.Той,которую убили?21.

----------


## Агата

> blooddrakon писал(а):
> Агата писал(а): 
> чувствую нас таких много наберется.... 
> 
> ага, уже четверо.
> 
> Считайте что пятеро.


  [/quote]
ну... думаю, нас тут целый форум=)))

*Seraphic Gallows-Bird*, вот про эту: 


> Seraphic Gallows-Bird писал(а): 
> я назвал ее ласково "маленькая глупенькая девочка",а она мне потом говорила,что я ее оскорбляю "тупой малолеткой".

----------


## Seraphic Gallows-Bird

*Агата*,вот этой 19.А на что вы там такое целым форумом собираететсь?

----------


## Агата

> А на что вы там такое целым форумом собираететсь?


 в депру мы целым форумом собираемся=)) ну то есть мы итак уже все там... :roll:  :wink:

----------


## MATARIEL

Наконец я тута!!!!....))))

----------


## свобода

И я тута)) рада тебе

----------


## MATARIEL

*свобода*, и я рад тебе :wink:

----------


## TUSKA

*Агата*
Это написано про моего мужа.Он известен,в принципе,не только в России.
Знаешь,в детстве,в холодно-голодно-беспросветно-снежные долгие зимние вечера я до одури,до капающей слюны,до тупого отстутствующего взгляда,до истерики завидовала самой наичернейшей завистью тем,у кого родители...(допустим,богатые,короли Англии,первые космонавты),а я,значит,чёрная крестьянка.Никто.Изводила себя,изводила,в сотый раз перешивая единственные джинсы(их хоть в музей сейчас-хиппи отдыхают,на них килограммы вышивки).А потом решила-в своей жизни,в своём происхождении я никогда ничего изменить не смогу.Моя кровь голубой не станет.И поклялась,что мои дети будут меня выше.
Выполнила себе самой данное обещание,вот и все дела.мечта-показать мальчишкам ДВД с одного из его концертов.Там было больше тысячи человек.И после барабанного соло все эти люди скандировали его фамилию.ДА!Посмотрите,парни,-тысяча человек скандируют вашу фамилию!
Я вырвусь из круга эгрегора своей семьи-идиот-муж-развод-суицид-бедность-беспросветность-жизнь в провинции и на окраине её.
Я никогда не буду бедной.Мои дети никогда не будут знать,что такое голод.
А суицид...чтож,смерть-она ведь всегда рядом.

----------


## TUSKA

*MATARIEL*
ты с нами и это здорово!
*riogo*
подожди немного,я приеду и придушу тебя.Хочешь?

----------


## riogo

*TUSKA*
хочу, вот только боюсь сведетилей мнего будет))
спс с поздравлениенм получила?

----------


## Seraphic Gallows-Bird

Я вот вижу,как садишься и направляешь себе в подбородок обрез...И долго медлишь и думаешь,а потом медленно нажимешь...Или наоборот,быстро и без раздумий.Это неважно.Это похоже на прыжок в холодную воду-хоть ты быстро прыгай,хоть медленно-вынырнешь все равно судорожно глотая воздух...
И в этом тоже похоже-выстрел...И мгновение растягивается...Дробь вонзается в подбородок,в зубы,в кости изнутри и ты хочешь вдохнуть,но не можешь,никак,вдох не приносит воздуха,совсем,он лишь несет за собой осколки собственных зубов,которые впиваются в горло и вызывают кашель...Если бы не вспышка.Ослепительно белая,Разрывающая мозг и глаза,белее любого света,что видел в жизни...И этот момент остается-судорожный вдох и белая вспышка...И появляется ощущение,что ты падаешь...Только ощущение...И ты влетаешь в тот же момент,как в зеркало...Это будто зеркальная галерея-вечность в ней.Только начинаешь выпадать из этого ада-и снова влетаешь в него...И снова...
Бля.

----------


## riogo

*Seraphic Gallows-Bird*
эх хорошое ощущение((((((
вот только предпочитаю нарезное оружие, и раньше не однократно примерял пистолет к голове, вот только подставлять ни кого не хотел((((((

----------


## Seraphic Gallows-Bird

*riogo*,хорошее?Мозгов у тебя нет по моему.

----------


## riogo

*Seraphic Gallows-Bird*
а как ты догадался?)) :P  шутка
на самом деле просто уже давно хочу уйти из жизни, вот только длительное общение с огнестрелом (как спортсмен) не позволяет уйти просто так(сил не хватает((((((() поэтому и хочу сдохнуть от огнестрела ибо не однократно уже примерял что заряженое, что разряженое оружие и 100% знаю что не остановлю это прикрасное действие если им не подставлю кого либо.

----------


## riogo

эх сейчас вновь осмтрел своё тело и обротил внимание на на один старый шрам от операции (его из вас не кто не виидел) которая спасла мне жизнь и испортила((( и только заметил что этот шрам выглядит как перевёрнутый крест, может это знак и крест на моей жизни?

----------


## Seraphic Gallows-Bird

*riogo*,я вышенаписанное не просто так выдумал.

----------


## riogo

*Seraphic Gallows-Bird*
ну а откуда это ощущение знаеш?

----------


## Seraphic Gallows-Bird

*riogo*,сладких снов.









А мне-сна без вертолета...

----------


## Агата

*TUSKA*, прям история Золушки  :Smile:  я ж говорила, хороший у тя муж :wink: конечно ваши дети никогда не будут знать , что такое голод=) и хорошо бы было, чтоб и не болели больше. как они кстати, не болеют больше ща?

*свобода*,*MATARIEL* - в наши ряды вернулись верные братья=)))

----------


## свобода

*Агата* рда видеть тебя)

----------


## Агата

*свобода*
 :Big Grin:

----------


## MATARIEL

*Агата*, даров!...))))

----------


## Агата

ну здрасти, здрасти!...  :Big Grin:  
слушайте, у кого нибудь весна пришла???? вот в омске  - нихреннна!

----------


## свобода

В Москве тоже... хотя я сегодня с утра моталась в одно местечко, там для меня и лето и весна наступила в миг  :Big Grin:

----------


## Агата

> там для меня и лето и весна наступила в миг


 эт где такое место то??? :wink:

----------


## свобода

Это место такое на Шарике))) В Москве аэропорт Шереметьево))

----------


## Агата

и почему же там и весна и лето?*в задумчивости чешу репку :roll:   :Smile:

----------


## свобода

О)))) ну это тока мне понятно)))

приехала туда машина.. их целых две. с прицепом, там 4-ре красавца...

----------


## Агата

> там 4-ре красавца...


 вот знаешь, у меня сейчас есть 2 версии:
1) красавцы - это как принято, парни  :Smile:  
2) красавцы - это офигенно крутые байки  :Big Grin:  
ну так какой из них?  :Big Grin:

----------


## свобода

Конечно второе))) Ну и первое там тоже было :lol: 
Однако меня интресует тока пункт №2  :Big Grin:

----------


## Агата

> Конечно второе)))


 ну давай, расскажи о них...  :Big Grin:  я вся в ожидании=)

----------


## свобода

Ну... четверо, только с новым обвесом. Дело в том, что эти байки в прошлом году все побывали в авариях)) 
Далее: они все такие блестящие, красивые: сибиха с обвесом, бандит нью и джиксеры. Яне удержалась и прокатилась на джике. Жесть. Конечто такую мощь мне ещё сложно удержать, но дело не в этом. Шикарно было смотреть на них. Каждый отрожал характер этих молодых людей. 
В общем-то скоро открытие сезона=)) Поэтому они и привезли на осмотр своих стальных))

----------


## Агата

> Яне удержалась и прокатилась на джике. Жесть. Конечто такую мощь


 мммммммм! блин , мне аж самой захотелось проехаться со свистом в ушах...  :Big Grin:

----------


## свобода

Свист в ушах не получится, ты мощ сердцом чувствуешь))

----------


## Агата

> Свист в ушах не получится, ты мощ сердцом чувствуешь))


 аааааааа! это ж так круто! :!: 
блин, вот когда спарашютом прыгаешь, ловишь себя на том, что в какой то момент престаешь дышать.. там так же?  :Smile:

----------


## свобода

Ну как объяснить. Вот представь: ты садишься, одеваешь шлем, заводишь мот (мотоцикл), такой рёв слышен, он характерезует мощь его. Первая передача, вторая, третья и ощущения свободы. Особенно ночью, особенно когда огни города освещают дорогу, когда ветер и умеренно тепло. Когда нет машин, ну фактически. Хотя уже безразлично. Тогда на третьей передаче кровь бурлит и ты поворачиваешь ручку газа, меняешь положение своего тела, удобнее садишься и прижимаешься к моту. Четвёртая передача сильный рывок, дыханье и сердце замирает, потом отпускает и ощущение, полёта, но приземлённого. Пятая... Там уже скорость не шуточная. Но так можно разгоняться с умом. Существует и шестая... но это все на треке и профессионально.

----------


## Агата

мммм....  

а какая разница между 1/2/3/4/5/6 передачами? что меняется с их переклчением в смсыслЕ? (я ж в этом совсэм не шарю  :Big Grin:  )

----------


## свобода

:Big Grin:  
переключение передач - это изменение скорости, а именно её повышение. Ведь если на первой передачи ехать 100 км, то нафиг всё сожжёшь. Первая раскручивается до 10-20. Затем сцепление выжимаешь и вторая. Она раскручивается до 40... ну т.д.

----------


## Агата

иии.... а 6 это сколько можно разогнать?????

----------


## свобода

А это смотря скоко кубиков в моте. Я могда на своём разгонятся до 180. Но только это глупо было.

----------


## Агата

> кубиков


  :?:  :shock: каких еще кубиков?  :Big Grin:  



> Но только это глупо было.


 почамю? эт же клева... такая скорость...

----------


## свобода

> свобода писал(а):
> кубиков
> 
>   каких еще кубиков?


 Кубатура мота)))




> свобода писал(а):
> Но только это глупо было.
> 
> почамю? эт же клева... такая скорость...


 Главное это не скорость, а то как ты ей управляешь. Представь одно не верное движение и всё. Скорость - большая ответственность, с ней надо аккуратно. Это раз. И разгонять мотоцикл до своей конечной цели - ну скажем так не очень-то и умно. Ведь он может и не выдержать. Одно дело когда литровый мот, там по другому всё. Другое дело, когда 400-ая сибиха несётся по дороге))) Вариантов много: либо колесо переднее уйдёт, либо на кочку... там много такого "либо". 
А вот если хочешь испытать действительно скорость, то с умом к ней и подойти надо.

----------


## свобода

Так-с поехала ка я гонять=)) до встречи)))

----------


## Агата

=))))))))) ну давай! удачи!!!=) *завидую белющей завистью=))*

----------


## Olmeka

кажется я дохожу до точки, когда боль становится не так важна и су становится все ближе. Я боюсь боли,но многое в моей жизни явно становится сильнее этой физической боли..так что можно будет потерпеть..что то совсем не по себе...
весна наеврно ...обострение у психов и беременных.ко второй категории явно не отношусь. 


мечтаю завтра не проснуться

----------


## Агата

> весна наеврно ...обострение у психов


 ага весна блин.... я вот думаю: у психов и прочих обостерия происходят осенью и весной, зимой почти у всех жесткая депра, так что же ,это получается, жить мы можем только летом? так мало... :roll:

----------


## MATARIEL

Чувствую у мне летом будет только хуже.... Хотя до него надо тоже дожить...)
Блииииин...ну почему я пропустил разговор про байки????? чертов сон... и почему я сейчас сижу в сети вместо пары в универе...?))))

----------


## Агата

> и почему я сейчас сижу в сети вместо пары в универе...?))))


 наверно потому, что ти такой же аболтус как и я: взял и решил не идти в унир!  :Big Grin:  ну, ниче- завтра сходишь=)) 




> чертов сон...


  :?:  :roll:

----------


## MATARIEL

> наверно потому, что ти такой же аболтус как и я: взял и решил не идти в унир! ну, ниче- завтра сходишь=))


 придется идти...) а из за недостатка сна голова варит..))))

----------


## Olmeka

больше нет сил...

----------


## Агата

> больше нет сил...


 есть. просто ты устала. надо просто выждать и ты сама поймешь, что силы в тебе есть.





> придется идти...)


  :Big Grin:  хыыы, а я так и не сходила=))))




> а из за недостатка сна голова варит..))))


  :shock: а у  мну наоборот не варит! :roll:   :Frown:

----------


## Агата

для всех , кто в депре . надеюсь, вас это хоть улыбнет :wink:   (прошу прощения за корявость слога :wink:, на спех писала.)  :

если в дом пришел пиздец, 
значит скоро всем крендец, 
значит будем помирать...
ой, как грустно, твою мать!
нет! мы люди не простые - 
суицидники шальные!
пнем под зад мы пиздеца
и нальем ему винца,
объясним культурно очень,
как бы словно между строчек:
"ты , мудила, куда влез?!
на кой хрен ты к нам полез?!
собирай свои манатки
и уматывай на блядки!
иди к девочкам гламурным, 
безголовым, тупым дурам!
ну а к нам ты, срань, не лезь
а не то найдешь здесь месть!
на тебе мы станем нашу 
гениальность проверять:
будешь прыгать ты с высоток, 
себе бошку пробивать,
будешь ты глотать отраву,
будешь вены рассекать - 
и до тех   до пор, пока мы 
не поймем, что лучше!" Знать
пиздец то испугался, 
весь затрясся, засмеялся, 
и под хохот голосов 
умотал - и был таков!

----------


## MATARIEL

^_________^




> а из за недостатка сна голова варит..))))


 Shocked а у мну наоборот не варит! Rolling Eyes Sad[/quote]
Дык у меня тоже не варила... вот поэтому и забыл поставить "не" перед варила... блин)))))

----------


## Агата

> Дык у меня тоже не варила... вот поэтому и забыл поставить "не" перед варила... блин)))))


 ну вот все в полне логично объяснилось  :Big Grin:

----------


## Freezer2007

а у меня голова скорее запекает..... .....мозги

----------


## MATARIEL

Мозги особенно запекают после ночного просмотра Евы....

----------


## Агата

> Мозги особенно запекают после ночного просмотра Евы....


  :?:  :roll: Евангелиона? :roll: 

блин... шандарахнете меня кто нибудь совсей дури ап стену, чтоб нахер мозги встряхнуть и они наконец заработали!!!!!!!!! как же я себя бешу!!!!!!!! :evil:

----------


## свобода

о аниме)))

----------


## MATARIEL

> блин... шандарахнете меня кто нибудь совсей дури ап стену, чтоб нахер мозги встряхнуть и они наконец заработали!!!!!!!!! как же я себя бешу!!!!!!!!


 что случилось...?

----------


## Агата

> о аниме)))


 ага  :Big Grin:  которое я не видела, но жуть как хочется!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## MATARIEL

*Агата*, ты в Москве живешь...?

----------


## свобода

А я видала)))) на работе лежит диск

----------


## MATARIEL

*свобода*, и как...?

----------


## свобода

Нормана)))) все работали, а я аниме смотрела, с таким сурьёзным лицом=)

----------


## MATARIEL

*свобода*, так и надо....)

----------


## Агата

> что случилось...?


 да ай м стюпид и всего то. вот что случилось.  :Big Grin:  не могу заставить себя учиться, не могу перестать говорить человеку то, что он не хочет слышать. вот если бы я была пофигисткой и беспредельщицей, то все было б ништяк, но так нет же!  :Big Grin:  где то внутри меня совесть царапает стенки души :roll:  вот если б можно было б на какое то врямя раздвоиться и вправить себе мозги... эх, я бы себе устроила :twisted: и куда делась моя дисциплинированность? :evil: да еще и так сложно... твой самый родной человек сыт по горло рассказами про су, депры, и прочее...а ты хочешь этому человеку оставить что нибудь на память о себе, но в тебе лишь гниль, кровь, трупный запах, стихи о боли, крови, су, депре... не нужно ему это... просто потому что он устал. а хочется оставиттьь что то хорошее, а нету в тебе нихера хорошего. и вот тогда ты врубаешься, что для этого человека будет лучше, если ты оставишь его, оставишь  жить и перестанешь мучить своей вечной депрой.... и вот здесь встает этот гребанный вопрос: КАК?! КАК ОСТАВИТЬ?! это же просто разорвать себя  на куски... но нельзя быть таким эгоистом, и нужно уйти, чтоб человеку стало легче. вот я уйду из его жизни и все станет для него хорошо. никто не станет грузить су темами. и тогда, когда я буду знать, что ему больше не приходиться нести такой груз и мне станет хорошо.  надо просто уйти. да  и не только это самого родного человека, нужно уйти из жизни всех  родных людей. потому что только богу известно, как они устали  тащить меня вверх. и вот тогда им станет легче. чемодан без ручки. Так вот сейчас у этого чемодана стоит задача вырваться из рук тех, кто его тащит. хотя эт не так сложно будет. они уже достаточно устали, тащя его и не будут особо удерживать. 
я не могу сосредоточиться. вот в чем дело. ага, именно так. потому не могу все это разгребсти. блин, но надо, надо. вот поэтому я бы сейчас и отпинала себя,, потому что до моего тупого мозга никак не допрет, что НАДО БЛИН, ТУПОЙ ТЫ!!! (ужас , я разговариваю со своим мозгом - дожили :shock: )

----------


## Агата

> Агата, ты в Москве живешь...?


 не... в Омске. а что?



> Нормана)))) все работали, а я аниме смотрела, с таким сурьёзным лицом=)


 ти рулишь  :Big Grin:  
а зато я видела  Эльфийскую песнь!!!*дадада!!*пробиваю от счастья потолок *

ой, господи, ну и нафлудила я :shock:   :Smile:  ну да ладно - здесь думаю мона :wink:

----------


## свобода

Заблуждение великое, что если ты уйдёшь, всем станет легче. Я тоже так думала, пока не посмотрела на всё с другой стороны. 




> что НАДО БЛИН, ТУПОЙ ТЫ!!!


 одной делать всё гораздо сложнее. Хорошо хоть понимаешь, что надо. Только тебе надо карабкаться выше, но не как не в пропость.

----------


## MATARIEL

> не... в Омске. а что?


 Поидее в любом магазине с аниме продается....



> а зато я видела Эльфийскую песнь!!!*дадада!!*пробиваю от счастья потолок *


 Молодец))) отличное аниме...)

*Агата*, попробуй изменить себя, только без насилия=) сначало успокойся...отдохни, потом разберись что да как... но не отрывай часть себя... семью и родного человека, объясни ему что так далше нельзя....

----------


## свобода

> ти рулишь  
> а зато я видела Эльфийскую песнь!!!*


 не видела... я уж на работе так не наглею))))

----------


## Агата

> Поидее в любом магазине с аниме продается....


 эххх...   :roll: ооо, а сейчас я поведаю вам , что есть Омск! :twisted: значит-с так , этот городишко, находясь в достаточно большой близости с развитым по своей инфраструктуре новосибирском, каким то образом умудрился остаться в абсолютно запущенном состоянии. ну какнеш, не в абсолютном, но все же запущенном. здесь ничерта не развивается, даже не смотря на то, что рядом где то есть нефтяное месторождение, вроде то имеются собственные заводы по производству общепита, разных продовольственных товаров... если бы вы увидели омский аэропорт... я не знаю, что бы с вами сталось, ибо это - УЖАСТЬ!!! ща тока в последнее время, к  300 летию его начали готовиться, вроде чето начинает продвигаться. (тока проекты какието шизанутые: ну вот объясните мне , зачем в омске строить МЕЖДУНАРОДНЫЙ аэропорт, когда в Сибе уже есть международный! :shock: это же по всем параметрам не выгодно! ну или я чего то не догоняю :roll: ) ну так вот, а теперь по делу: ЗДЕСЬ НЕВОЗМОЖНО БЫЛО НАЙТИ ДВД  RAMMSTEIN(когда с момента выпуска того диска прошло где около года уже)!!!!!!! :shock:  :evil: (ну или мну жестко не везло)а уж с аниме тут туго  :Frown:  мне вот вроде пообещали  Тетрадь смерти притаранить... верю и надеюсь.




> Молодец))) отличное аниме...)


 ага, ток даж его я  серии 4 не смогла посматреть, потому как диск запортачил  :Frown:  да еще половина с английским переводом была  :Big Grin:  жесть кароч=)


эх... да я понимаю, что мне нужно отдохнуть, все в голове расставить по местам, только вот жизнь этого не понимает: она ж не может вот так вот  остановить время, сесть со  мной рядышком и сказать:"ах, да ну давай разберемся, что к  чему,деточка". много почести было б.  я бы ща смоталась к чертям отсюда куда нибудь б ... ну тока я блин тока что сессию закрыла - куда мне? да еще начало семестра, а хвостов уже выше крыши.  а близкие.... они же устали. это они мне  говорят : "так дальше нельзя..." я реально понимаю, что я обуза для них, но они никогда мне этому не скажут. эх...

----------


## Агата

> не видела...


 посмотри!!!! классно!




> я уж на работе так не наглею))))


 да ладно! кто не  работает, тот ест! :wink:

----------


## свобода

> да ладно! кто не работает, тот ест!


 в моём случае... я останусь как раз без еды))) Я на обедах либо на моте до кафешки еду (но это в тёплую погоду) либо аниме смотрю)))

----------


## Агата

*свобода*, а в холодную погоду ти не ешь что ль?  :Big Grin:

----------


## свобода

езжу и ещё как)) сама блин всех ругаю за это, что низя!! А в тихоря, как крысёнышь, лапками завожу и вперёд))) 

Но на самом деле в холодную погоду ездить не льзя, опастно

----------


## свобода

Твою мать... не так прочитала))))))) 

Я в любую погоду ем)))

----------


## MATARIEL

*свобода*, тогда не ездий.... лучше пешком.... )))

----------


## свобода

> свобода, тогда не ездий.... лучше пешком.... )))


 да ты что))) тогда место ника свободы мне надо будет взять: погребённая)))

----------


## Агата

> Твою мать... не так прочитала))))))) 
> 
> Я в любую погоду ем)))


  :lol:

----------


## свобода

грешно смеяться над больным человеком))))
 :lol:

----------


## Агата

> Я в любую погоду ем)))


 это жесткая фраза канеш :lol: 

а на вас сильно погода влияет?

вот у мну например хорошее настроение может быть лишь когда солнечно. даже пусть - 40 будет, лишь бы солнечно. ну еще в дождь себя комфортно чувствую. вот у нас который день уже пасмурно=(*

----------


## свобода

А у нас сегодня было солнце... зато к вечеру я все руки отморозила.. приехала как льдышка, все блин ржали)) 




> свобода писал(а):
> Я в любую погоду ем)))
> 
> это жесткая фраза канеш


 н-да))) жестю))))




> а на вас сильно погода влияет?


 йа от неё зависима

----------


## MATARIEL

А у нас дождь идет.....но он мне нравится...)

----------


## свобода

> А у нас дождь идет.....но он мне нравится...)


 А я тоже хочу дождь.... Я бы сейчас отправилась на гору, остановилась и просто легла бы и лежала улыбаясь дождю.... в пинципе я так уже делала))

----------


## Olmeka

а мне все ранво..кажется я уже приехала к окончанию...уже боль не страшна, как раньше

----------


## свобода

> а мне все ранво..кажется я уже приехала к окончанию...уже боль не страшна, как раньше


 отъезжай значит.

----------


## свобода

господи... ну и куда она ушла..

А Агата наверняка пошла есть))) свой холодильник окончательно там разорила))

----------


## MATARIEL

> а мне все ранво..кажется я уже приехала к окончанию...уже боль не страшна, как раньше


 Это не конец...

----------


## riogo

нет ничего хуже одиночества кроме придательства особенно если придают те от кого тебя придают тебя к котором ты хорошо относишся((((

----------


## riogo

блин как же достало всё
приходишь домой с работы и понимаешь что тебя ни кто не ждёт включаешь моники и ящик и идешь что ни будь готовить потом тупо и идентично проводишь время падаешь спать просыпаешься идёшь на работу и так каждый будний день (да и не редко в выходные).
ну вот и встреча с теми кого сейчас пока что можешь назвать друзьями, но ты знаешь что это временно и что они уйдут и причём навсегда некоторые просто по английски не прощаясь некоторые всадив нож в спину и ты в очередной раз размышляешь "почему я им что то прощал и причём иной раз даже не мелочь какую ни будь"

эх почему всё так жестоко?

эх я обожаю оружие за то что оно к тебе относится всегда так же как и ты к нему и ни как по другому.

----------


## Агата

все... пиздец приехали.... я проснулась только в 2 дня, ни в какой универ я не пошла, хотя вот сегодня я обязательно должна была прийти, а така как не пришла, то на подставляла кучу народа(вот это мну больше всего не нра :cry: я тупица :evil: ). сколько можно... ну сколько можно.... сукааааааааа, как же я себя ненавижу сейчас. ... депра.............................................  ................................................




> А Агата наверняка пошла есть))) свой холодильник окончательно там разорила))


 не, я уходила убиваться ап стэны=)

не, не, не! народ! *riogo* и  Olmeka в особенности! никаких су! блля! да хренова, да блин , кажется, что жить так больше уже нельзя.... но нада терпеть!! Дождь не может идти вечно! (если вы конечно не такие придурки как я и не бегаете за тучами  :Big Grin:  ) так что никто никуда не уходит! лучше будем здесь, лучше ныть, как же все хреново, лучше покрывать всем мир трехтонными матами, лучше психовать, убиваться ап стены - да что угодно блин! - но уходить - нини! 

*Olmeka*, можно узнать, скока у тя попыток было?




> приходишь домой с работы и понимаешь что тебя ни кто не ждёт


 заведи собачку  :Big Grin:  точнее собаку, такую, чтоб она была похожа и на тебя и на любимое тобой оружие  :Big Grin:  



> некоторые всадив нож в спину


 если тебе кидают нож в спину, значит, ты впереди! а если уходят по -английски, ну что ж - трусы, раз не имеют смелости посмотреть тому, кого предают в глаза. 
у оружия нет души... ему сложно относиться как либо к комунибудь... 
*riogo*, а как у тя с предками отношения?

----------


## Freezer2007

тренер увеличил обьём тренировок, думать ни о чём немогу, только день в неделю и то не всегда((.  Километры уже не замечаешь. блин, одна мысль, только о том - как добежать до конца. Тренера умеют убивать су мысли, только боюсь убивать последствия бесполезно, а причина обвила меня своими корнями как вековой дуб(((

----------


## MATARIEL

*Агата*, я сегодня тоже в универ не пошел... и проснулся аж в 7 вечера....))))...ммм....обожаю это ощущени... как будто трамваем перехало)))) в универа практик много было.. надо было идти, но.... думаю все обойдется....)))

----------


## riogo

*Агата*
а я про су и не говарю
животных заводить и недумаю ибо жалко посколько пока живу 1 долеко не всегда дома появляюсь



> у оружия нет души... ему сложно относиться как либо к комунибудь...


 у оружия есть душа и иной раз очень капризная



> *riogo*, а как у тя с предками отношения?


 с матерью, бабкой и братом ужазные(с ними раньше жил), а с батей боле мение

----------


## MATARIEL

*riogo*, а лет тебе сколько....? извини если повторяю вопрос...)
*Freezer2007*, эт какая причина...??? но тренеру респект.. так и надо делать...)

----------


## riogo

*MATARIEL*
20 и причём не так давно исполнилось (конец января). а так я долеко не впервой отвечаю на этом форуме на этот вопрос

----------


## Freezer2007

*MATARIEL*
причина: Ничтожное существование, отсутствие смысла, любовь, и ваще жизнь сука достала оч(((

----------


## TUSKA

*riogo*
друзья-они на то и друзья,чтобы пользоваться тобой себе во благо.Не люби никого,не привыкай ни к кому из тех,кто не может быть с тобой вечно!Эгоизм-вот и вся причина их поступков.Никто и никогда не сможет понять тебя лучше,чем ты сам.
Я говорю жестоко,да,но это правда.
А почему я ушла именно так,а не иначе,я объяснила-в противном случае я бы просто упустила свой поезд в город-мечту...Я была в абсолютно невменяемом состоянии для того,чтобы обменять,допустим,билет,опоздай я.не разбудила потому,что ещё много народу оставалось такими же,как и ты,спящими.
Ну прости меня-я-а-а!!! :cry: 
В любом случае,то,что обещала-дам.
Держись,Риого!Ты славный человечка,умница, и ещё раз огромное тебе спасибо за всё!

----------


## riogo

*TUSKA*
к тебе это не относится я писал в общем, да и потом тебя я прекрасно понимаю. улыбнись  :Smile:

----------


## Агата

> а я про су и не говарю


 я знаю  :Smile:  на счет су я для *Olmekа* писала  :Smile:  




> у оружия есть душа и иной раз очень капризная


 сразу видно, что ты любишь оружие... человек увидит душу во всем, что он любит...  извини, если эти( 


> у оружия нет души... ему сложно относиться как либо к комунибудь...


 ) слова тя задели :roll: 

*riogo*! так молодой совсем! все впереди еще! (я имею ввиду еще встретишь преданных людей. =)

*Freezer2007*, ой слава Богу!  :Big Grin:  надо памятник твоему трененру ставить, хотя бы уже за то что мысли прогнал!  :Big Grin:

----------


## MATARIEL

> причина: Ничтожное существование, отсутствие смысла, любовь, и ваще жизнь сука достала оч(((


 А кого она не достала...?...) а смысл со временем придет, только те кто сломя голову гонятся за этим смыслом и становятся ничтожными.. извини за грубые слова... Хотя просто существование тоже нерадует...)

----------


## Агата

80 страница.... круглая так сказать дата...

----------


## Freezer2007

> извини за грубые слова...


 да ладно. слова это только плоская маска эмоций

----------


## Агата

слушайте, вот вы любите пиво? я терпеть не могу :evil: даж запах не переношу :evil: 
ну не могу я всякую херь пить.и потому на меня вечно кидают косяки, когда я выбираю какое нибудть недешевое вино :lol: лучше уж больше заплатить чем травиться  :Big Grin:

----------


## MATARIEL

*Агата*, полность согласен :wink:  почти не пью... и не хочу...)

----------


## Freezer2007

*Агата*
*MATARIEL*
а меня после 20сентября ваще на спиртное не пробивает, просто немогу ничего пить, спиртного, были моменты когда я небыл уверен в том что непил, но по утверждениям очевидцев я спиртного не пил))

----------


## MATARIEL

*Freezer2007*, и что же случилось перед 20 сентября...?

----------


## Freezer2007

не перед, а 20 сентября, была первая стипендия. со всеми ВЫТЕКАЮЩИМИ отсюда последствиями)))

----------


## MATARIEL

понимаю))))

----------


## MATARIEL

ппц... даже на этом форуме порой сидишь в одиночестве...

----------


## Freezer2007

бывает

----------


## Агата

> были моменты когда я небыл уверен в том что непил, но по утверждениям очевидцев я спиртного не пил))


  :lol:  :lol:  :lol: .
у мну тож как то сильное отравление было(вином паленым), но я потом уже опять через неделю напилась вхлам  :Big Grin:  просто время тогда дерьмовое было :cry: а щас блин... ой, я уже так долго ниче не пила, что прям хочется випить, чего нибудь с хорошим вкусом и богатым ароматом.... ммммм :roll: 




> даже на этом форуме порой сидишь в одиночестве...


 а все почему? а потому что каждый человек уникален!*да!да  :Big Grin:  *и просто порой его уникальность совершенно не гармонирует с окружающей средой. воть.

----------


## MATARIEL

> а потому что каждый человек уникален!*да!да Very Happy *и просто порой его уникальность совершенно не гармонирует с окружающей средой. воть.


 Прям в точку...)))

----------


## riogo

*Агата*
да я очель люблю оружие, первый раз как спортсмен попал в тир в 11 лет и вылител из него из-за твамы в 18.
а то что молодой я неспорю, хотя знавал и так тонну народа((

----------


## Olmeka

> нет ничего хуже одиночества кроме придательства особенно если придают те от кого тебя придают тебя к котором ты хорошо относишся((((


 


> Добавлено: Вт Мар 11, 2008 12:52 am    Заголовок сообщения:  
> 
> 
> 
> блин как же достало всё 
> приходишь домой с работы и понимаешь что тебя ни кто не ждёт включаешь моники и ящик и идешь что ни будь готовить потом тупо и идентично проводишь время падаешь спать просыпаешься идёшь на работу и так каждый будний день (да и не редко в выходные). 
> ну вот и встреча с теми кого сейчас пока что можешь назвать друзьями, но ты знаешь что это временно и что они уйдут и причём навсегда некоторые просто по английски не прощаясь некоторые всадив нож в спину и ты в очередной раз размышляешь "почему я им что то прощал и причём иной раз даже не мелочь какую ни будь" 
> 
> эх почему всё так жестоко? 
> ...


 
Это я предатель! Это я предала Риого. Это я заслуживаю на смерть. Это из-за меня он злиться, это из-за меня он в депресии.  Я сука и тварь, самое подлое существо, клоторе заслуживает самой мучительной смерти. Я боюсь боли..но после всего я уже не так к ней отношусь. Я переживу и потерплю! Потому что все что дает мне жизнь, а оптом забирает. 
У меня нет друзей и никогда не будет,потому что я не способна с ними общатс, их любить! Я предатель высшей степени. Не общаятесь и прекратите свои поздравления сегодня...они так меня задолбали...Посмотрите на РИого, как он депресует...это я!!!

Я прошу Грея еще раз, удалить меня. теперь публично. Не удалите, буду орать матом и призывать к суициду!!! Если раньше не уйду сама. Увы прямо сейчас не могу....мля...извините...ппц....обстоятельсва...



Всех люблю, всем удачи! Живите и ищите свое счастье!
Всем вам желааю реально жить....вы все заслуживаете. и только шлюха, тупая дура и такая сука как я не имеют на этоправо!

Все! Концерт окончен!Всем спасибо!

----------


## Olmeka

закидайте камнями..ненавижу свою жизнь

----------


## MATARIEL

*Olmeka*, кричи!...кричи на всех...если хочешь, только не останавливайся на этом... живи дальше.. своей смертью ты не искупишся...

----------


## Агата

*Olmeka*, давай только спокойно... вот сама подумай, представь себе такую ситуацию: тебя допустим предали. ты , возможно, будешь ненавидеть этого человека, но вряд ли ты будешь хотеть, чтоб он суициднулся... ты переживаешь, что *riogo* в депре... а ты подумай, станет ли ему легче иза того, что ты суициднешься причем изза того , что тебя грызло чувство вины перед ним??????????  не делай резких выводов.и не уходи. ни с форума. ни вообще.

----------


## Olmeka

Такие люди как я не заслуживают жизни .у мея нет друзей и никогда не будет. \Я искупатся не собираюсь. я просто ненавижу ээту игру с таким дерьмовым сюжетом....бля.....как я не навижу

----------


## NORDmen

> представь себе такую ситуацию: тебя допустим предали. ты , возможно, будешь ненавидеть этого человека, но вряд ли ты будешь хотеть, чтоб он суициднулся...


 неудачный пример =)

----------


## Olmeka

> ты подумай, станет ли ему легче иза того, что ты суициднешься причем изза того , что тебя грызло чувство вины перед ним?????????? не делай резких выводов.и не уходи. ни с форума. ни вообще.


  ему все ранво..Он знает что я трус и считает что я не смогу...он уже задолбал говорить мне правду обо мне в лицо!!!!!!Соушишь Риого!!!Я больш ене могу!!!!!!!!бля!!!!!!!!!!!!!!заебало все.......все......ещ ененмого надо потерпеть...еще децл

----------


## свобода

> Такие люди как я не заслуживают жизни .у мея нет друзей и никогда не будет.


 Я считаю иначе. И уже высказывала своё мнение. Я не знаю, что ты там натворила в прошлом, но мы все не без греха тут. Но у тебя есть, просто должно быть будущее. Создай, попытайся просто его создать.
Знаю, мои слова ты можешь пропустить мимо ушей, но не оглядывайся ты назад, смотри вперёд.

----------


## riogo

*Olmeka*
дипрес у меня не из-за тебя и там про тебя я ни слова не катал!!!!!

----------


## MATARIEL

*Olmeka*, Терпи... боль будет, но терпи... и не уходи....!
Уходом ты ничего не решишь

----------


## свобода

> больш ене могу!!!!!!!!бля!!!!!!!!!!!!!!заебало все.......все......ещ ененмого надо потерпеть...еще децл


 не злись

----------


## Olmeka

> дипрес у меня не из-за тебя и там про тебя я ни слова не катал!!!!!


 
Риого и так все понятно. Я охренела уже...ппц.....
Чтио теперь..Я прошу еще раз меня забанить! Иначе я буду вынудлдена пока я тут принимать меры!!!!

----------


## MATARIEL

*Olmeka*, и что ты решишь если тебя забанят..? какой смысл?

----------


## Olmeka

не смогу писать))) а то чет тянет...просто я так привыкла..а так не хочу писать...ведь наговориваю н ачеловека...ведь этоплохо...ведь я вся плохая...да ну меня нах вообщем то

----------


## MATARIEL

*Olmeka*, и почему ты плохая...?

----------


## свобода

> Olmeka, и почему ты плохая...?


 Она не плохая вовсе.

----------


## Olmeka

> Olmeka, и почему ты плохая...?


 потому что ..... мне так не охота писать тут раздел Моя проьлема)))))Избавте!"! От всего!!!!! Бля...избавте такую суку как я вообще от воздуха...как все достало.....забудьте...тут зановес....разбирайтесь со своми проблемами...я тока зря написала тут на человека! ОН НЕ ВИНОВАЬТ!!!!!!!!!!!ВИНОВАТА Я!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Агата

*Olmeka*, слушай сюда! да, возможно ты чего то там натворила. и даже  это что то очень серьезное, но не стоит блин так убиваться!!! блин, ты ща вся на эмоциях... успокойся, блин, тебя родили на этот свет и уже этим обрекли тебя на право жизни! так что живи! да никто ни тебя ни риого тут не винит! и никто не хочет что б кто либо  из вас уходил!

----------


## Olmeka

> тебя родили на этот свет


 вот бухаю щас по этому светлому шо пиздец поводу!!!!))))

а ведь меня должны были убить до рождения...увы.....бля...придется стараться

----------


## Olmeka

как вы меня достали со своми советами..себе посоветуйте!!!!!!!

----------


## свобода

> а ведь меня должны были убить до рождения...увы.....бля...придется стараться


 Но ты родилась, значит нужно было... и тебе в первую очередь и всем остальным, кто тебя окружал.

----------


## Olmeka

все!!!!!!!!!ДОСТАЛО!!!!!!!!!!!!!!ВСЕ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!

----------


## свобода

> все!!!!!!!!!ДОСТАЛО!!!!!!!!!!!!!!ВСЕ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!


 Можешь ещё громче прокричать.... ори сколько угодно, но не думай даже уходить.

----------


## Агата

> себе посоветуйте!!!!!!!


 не относись так агрессивно. знаешь, мы тут наверно потому и живы, что нам  в свое время точно так же лезли с советами . 
ну, вот ща набухаешься, проистиришься, и надеюсь легче станет...

----------


## MATARIEL

*Olmeka*, главно дождись развязки... она должна быть с хорошой ...да она такой и будет...

----------


## свобода

> не относись так агрессивно. знаешь, мы тут наверно потому и живы, что нам в свое время точно так же лезли с советами .


 пусть относится хоть агресивно, хоть негативно. Главное эмоции...




> ну, вот ща набухаешься, проистиришься, и надеюсь легче станет...


 проходили мы сию школу... надеюсь ей правда легче станет. Но обычно бывает обратная реакция

----------


## MATARIEL

Главное эмоции выплеснуть... не даржать все в себе...

----------


## свобода

> Главное эмоции выплеснуть... не даржать все в себе...


 Ну кому как, я привыкла всё в себе держать...
Люди разные и подход к ним тоже разный.

----------


## MATARIEL

> Ну кому как, я привыкла всё в себе держать...
> Люди разные и подход к ним тоже разный.


 Да я тоже все в себе держу... просто... просто порой нужна разрядка.

----------


## свобода

> Да я тоже все в себе держу... просто... просто порой нужна разрядка.


 Разрядка? Ну соглашусь с тобой, она порой необходима. Тлько я лично моё мнение: как потом заполнять пустоту?

----------


## Агата

ага... а *Olmeka* молчит...

----------


## свобода

Её лучше не трогать. Если человек не хочет общаться (конечно можно попасть и под горячую руку), но надо и учитывать её желания. Пусть помолчит. Она всё равно вернётся.

----------


## Агата

> Её лучше не трогать. Если человек не хочет общаться (конечно можно попасть и под горячую руку), но надо и учитывать её желания. Пусть помолчит. Она всё равно вернётся.


 да, ты права. пусть делает что угодно, лишь бы вернулась

----------


## Olmeka

я бухаю нах!!!! Всех нах! И буду бухать! У меня сегодня траур бля...! день моего,сука, рождения! так  не навижу...что ппц......ненавижу...Бухать буду!!!!!!!!вот добухаюсь до чертиков...бля...как я себя ненавижу....


> лишь бы вернулась


 не хочу..ппц как бы не хотела..я такое нговно!!!!!! говно!!!! ппц....



и заебали вы спрашивать почему..помумучта!!!!!! бля....потому чта!!!!!мои пробьлемы читайте..но мен ятам нет...потому что вы будете смеятся...над всеми этимми...потомуч точ мне уже сказаали, что мне бы твои проблемыв!!!!!и я бы жил!!!!и радовался...я бля...тоде ..жтиву и радуюсь...ппц как.....и людям боль причиняю.....охренеть какая я сучка....

----------


## Olmeka

завтра проснусь и когда вспомню и перечитаю охехею)))) чес слово)))) а потмо бля кочнец и зановес...потому что жизнь такая нах не нужна...

----------


## MATARIEL

И прочитаешь что мы тут не просто сопли разводим... а пытаемя помочь!

----------


## Olmeka

> а пытаемя помочь!


 
Помогите себе!!! Я просто хотела сказать что во всем виновата я, а не плакаться

----------


## Freezer2007

Звезда ушедшая в туман,
тебя я буду помнить вечно.
Весь этот мир - сплошной обман,
и царство скуки - бесконечно.

Покинуть тьму, идти вперёд,
туда, где горы, жизни пики,
Туда, где чуства топят лёд,
где звери -  первозданно дики.

Туда, где всё - прекрасный сон,
где нет ни боли, ни страданий,
Туда, где Жизнь создала трон,
Трон, исполняющий желанья. 
__________________________________
делать ваще нефиг, сижу стишки пятиминутки клепаю,
 кто чем страдает в этот час?

----------


## MATARIEL

*Olmeka*, да ты просто погрязнешь в собственном унижении и обвинении себя в чем то ужасном... ты не хочешь принимать все как есть и пытаешься винить тока себя.... посмотри на все это со стороны....

----------


## blooddrakon

Хватит это безобразие здесь разводить !!!!!!! Для этого на форуме есть такой раздел как моя проблема. И убедительная просьба ко всем в дальнейшем игнорировать подобные комменты. Невозможно в чем то убедить человека который ничего не хочет слушать и которому откровенно плевать что за него кто-то переживает.



> .потому что вы будете смеятся...над всеми этимми...потомуч точ мне уже сказаали, что мне бы твои проблемыв!!!!!и я бы жил!!!!и радовался...я бля...тоде ..жтиву и радуюсь...ппц как.....и людям боль причиняю.....охренеть какая я сучка....


 Смеятся никто не будет, прекращай истерики и пьяные выходки, а лучше вылей остатки спиртного в унитаз проспись и на трезвую голову уже можно будет все решать спокойно. Да и если ты попытаешься что-то с собой сделать , то неужто ты думаешь что кому-то от этого будет лучше ? Неужели ты думаешь что тому-же Риого, если он вдруг и вправду переживает из-за этого ты зашибись как поможешь всем этим  ? А если ты что-то с собой сделаешь то ты и вправду будешь тем чем ты себя называла, ибо это проще чем попытаться что-то исправить и доказать что твое существование оправданно, и оправдать его можешь только ты !!!!!
*Olmeka*, прекращай пить, бери себя в руки, и все остальные тут тоже прекращайте всю эту бесполезную демагогию. Всем кроме Ольмеки, кто продолжит бан на 3 дня ! 
*Olmeka*, банить тебя никто не будет, а если ты начнешь оставлять мат и призывы к су то только добавишь работы мне и другим модерам которым придется чистить неуместные посты.

----------


## riogo

эх что то вспомнилось

Pater noster, qui es in caelis, 
sanctificetur nomen tuum. 
Adveniat regnum tuum. 
Fiat voluntas tua, 
sicut in caelo et in terra. 
Panem nostrum quotidianum da nobis hodie. 
Et dimitte nobis debita nostra, 
sicut et nos dimittimus debitoribus nostris. 
Et ne nos inducas in tentationem, 
sed libera nos a malo. 
Amen. 


а с этим мы идём в бой)))

----------


## Olmeka

*blooddrakon*
ок.я мечтаю сдохнуть))) спасибо за выговор! А забанить можно????? пожалуйста..!!! Буду благодарна..если не забаните буду других призывать к суициду! Или еще всякой херней заниматься! Буду!! Пока не подохну или пока не забаните...советую профилактику!!!

----------


## Olmeka

я грею писала уже...удали...удали...бля..сорвусь......сорвусь...  .удалите нах...все достало...все...пц...я трварь...забанте хотябы с ip  моего...я тока дома в инет выхожу....и будет вам счатсье!!! и вам особенно! *blooddrakon*
*riogo*
*MATARIEL*
*свобода*





> Сообщения: 778
> Откуда: г.Москва
> Добавлено: Вт Мар 11, 2008 11:53 pm    Заголовок сообщения:  
> 
> 
> 
> Хватит это безобразие здесь разводить !!!!!!! Для этого на форуме есть такой раздел как моя проблема. И убедительная просьба ко всем в дальнейшем игнорировать подобные комменты. Невозможно в чем то убедить человека который ничего не хочет слушать и которому откровенно плевать что за него кто-то переживает. 
> Olmeka писал(а):
> .потому что вы будете смеятся...над всеми этимми...потомуч точ мне уже сказаали, что мне бы твои проблемыв!!!!!и я бы жил!!!!и радовался...я бля...тоде ..жтиву и радуюсь...ппц как.....и людям боль причиняю.....охренеть какая я сучка....
> ...


 
бля все будет...забангре тока....удалите...я из жизни сама..я ьорльше не могую...н емогу....не могу..............................................  ..................................................  ................................я так боюсь завтора....так сильно....у мня в жизни ничего неоствлось кроме васю..и форума...но я не могу...я надела кучу говна и  сама я говно...так что сорри...пришлось вам потекрпетьвсем терпеть...а я не могу больше..не попадаю в клаву)) ва меня вот днюха сегодня))) озхренеть , да???? и я охреневаю...почему мать аборт не сделала...побоялась.....дедушка мой отговорил...и нах:????? он ан ехотела....

----------


## Olmeka

всне ипугались и никто н епишеьти)_)) уж еперестали давать советы)))) молодцы))) во  я завтра охренею..что я такое понаписала)) щзавтра увы..еще надо жить.надо дожить хотя бы до пятницы...правильно думает еесли я так пишу то я ичего не сдалаю, кончено,я это уже слвшала в последние пару дней . все ок! все будет лечше всех! я вас люблю...сорри...я много выпилоа..правда...я вас всех люблю очень....каждого вы все такие живые!!!и отдала бы все, абсолютно,чтобы вы жили!!!все бе исключения!!!

----------


## riogo

оль пожалусто ходябы на форуме не ври, я прекрасно знаю что ты меня уже неневидеш

----------


## Olmeka

*riogo*
Риого..я бы за тебя отдала последнюю каплю крови даже еслибы она мне стоила много боли...ты же знаешь, как я боюсьболи!!! ты же знаешь!! ты знаешь это!!!
так и есть... хоть сейчас!!! я порежу изо всех сил вены...правда! Игорб наточил ножи!там теперь боьшой нож...очекнь острый...сильно..я смогу..я в субботу примерялась..сухожилия пробовала.как он тогда))) уж ене так больно)) я в точке)) я все смогу...я не такая тряпка как ты думаешь...я говно, да...у меян не было ближе тебя никогода

----------


## riogo

> *riogo*
> Риого..я бы за тебя отдала последнюю каплю крови даже еслибы она мне стоила много боли...ты же знаешь, как я боюсьболи!!! ты же знаешь!! ты знаешь это!!!


 Оль ниверю я этому ты за последнее время мне уже не однократно доказала обратное, а если бы это было так то ты уже давно бы мне это высказала как мин в асю

----------


## Olmeka

> уже не однократно доказала обратное


 я писала...я говорила....я писала...уж евторой дент пишу потому что ппц...потому что боль и обида и заодно переживание...я перижываю за тебя...я отдам все за тебя....ты не верь..я же сука! я тварь)) я никто! Я писала и долбилась в асьсу..яв воскресение стояла вод водъездом..я прсто говно)))) это все занют)))) это всем понятно))) Риого...ты окнчено прав..все впоряде,я н есмогу ничего сделать, я никто...все будет хорошо...но я бы сейчас взяла нож и з атвое счатсь еизо всех сил резанула вены..моя жизнь ниченго не значит....она прсто травит душу сем..прикинь как всек ржут теперь над моими сообщениями)))))все думают...вот сука какая то напилась...и пишет какую то херню!))))) Вот им ржачь...я так много випила...извините...я вас всех люблю очень...и тебя Риого

----------


## riogo

> Сообщение от riogo
> 
> уже не однократно доказала обратное
> 
> 
>  я писала...я говорила....я писала...уж евторой дент пишу потому что ппц...потому что боль и обида и заодно переживание...я перижываю за тебя...я отдам все за тебя....ты не верь..я же сука! я тварь)) я никто! Я писала и долбилась в асьсу..яв воскресение стояла вод водъездом..я прсто говно)))) это все занют)))) это всем понятно))) Риого...ты окнчено прав..все впоряде,я н есмогу ничего сделать, я никто...все будет хорошо...но я бы сейчас взяла нож и з атвое счатсь еизо всех сил резанула вены..моя жизнь ниченго не значит....она прсто травит душу сем..прикинь как всек ржут теперь над моими сообщениями)))))все думают...вот сука какая то напилась...и пишет какую то херню!))))) Вот им ржачь...я так много випила...извините...я вас всех люблю очень...и тебя Риого


 никто не смеётся и даже я не смеюсь
да и я не верю по повуду себя ибо ты сама это говарила, и напомню тебе итог скандала
Riogo (02:04:00 4/03/2008)
скажи чесно у тебя изначально был план расорить нас?
тебе это удалось!
Ольмека (02:04:08 4/03/2008)
конечно

----------


## Freezer2007

A я уже немогу раздуплится кто о чём грит(.
Дракон
а модеры могут банить? это я так прост, для себя спросил, всегда думал что банить ток Грей может, а вы ток наводки даёте.
И на счёт того чтоб банить тех кто продолжит разговор я с тобой не согласен, у данной темы нет какогото определённого формата, она описывает события происходящие в жизни форумчан и форума, а так же их общение между собой, как видишь формат темы очень широк, и например я не считаю что это было нарушение правил, меня этот разговор достал, но если по правде забавно было за ним наблюдать со стороны.

п.с. это было моё мнение, можете оспаривать.
п.с.2. сори за русское название ника, я с мобилы и немогу скопировать ник.

----------


## riogo

*Freezer2007*
нет мы не можем, может только *grey*

----------


## Olmeka

> Riogo (02:04:00 4/03/2008) 
> скажи чесно у тебя изначально был план расорить нас? 
> тебе это удалось! 
> Ольмека (02:04:08 4/03/2008) 
> конечно


 а что я должана была написать!!!! тоде сааое я написал когда ты мне написал :
Ольмека (23:59:00 10/03/2008)
каждое твое слово поповоду меня было правдой


Ольмека (23:59:21 10/03/2008)
я дошла до тчоки где уже боль мне не так страшна как раньше


Ольмека (23:59:24 10/03/2008)
я рада этому


Ольмека (23:59:28 10/03/2008)
уже пробовала))


Риого (23:59:33 10/03/2008)
и какие именно слова?



Ольмека (23:59:54 10/03/2008)
ощущения приближения к смерти фантастичекие


Риого (00:01:00 11/03/2008)
я спрашиваю какие именно слова?

не беспокойся ты не умрёш


Ольмека (00:01:12 11/03/2008)
мне вставать в 6 утра...я спать. сам понимаешь что(..) я не могу ничего сделать. но я тщательно пождготовлюсь. вчера было для меня позновательным.я готова)) я счастлива из-за этого.теперь я не такая тварь дрожащая


Ольмека (00:01:31 11/03/2008)
теперь я смогу перенести большую чатсь боли и даж екровь


Ольмека (00:01:43 11/03/2008)
я не беспокоюсь)))

заодно перечиоата переписку....охренела...стока прилагательных прчитала в своц адрес...твы кочнео же прав...ты прав...ч такая...я даже хуже...ты не виноват..виновата я , и прошу у всех публично прошения !!!!

----------


## Olmeka

и у ьебя тоже! я говно..самое обычно и вонючее!))))))) :lol:

----------


## Olmeka

> ты за последнее время мне уже не однократно доказала обратное


 
я жзе предатель...ты не раз говопл, что тебя предали )) вот жто я)) путсь все знают)))))) я такая)) я вс всех предам))) всегад и по всюду!!!

я говорила...рыталась точнее...я бы не пиаласа вообщ тебе...ноты не видишь..да ты прав..я виновата..да и мне тяжедао просттиит....тяжело..а тебе езе сложнее такое нговно простить как я..все.. все закончиласоь..страшно проснутся завтрав..пррсо страшно....меня еще из универа попрсили)) я теперь ещ ененмого там порабатываю))) еще пока..иожно туд ане ходить, но они не справляются без меня...а мне их жалко...

----------


## Olmeka

удвлил свое чсообщение..н ичего....посмотри на меняю..я тут бухая в дорску пишу всякую ахинею...и все смеятся надо мнй....мне посратьт..непееживай..хотя я тебя спалила0))))вотя сука и тварь

----------


## riogo

> я жзе предатель...ты не раз говопл, что тебя предали )) вот жто я)) путсь все знают)))))) я такая)) я вс всех предам))) всегад и по всюду!!!


 на счёт тебя я такого не говарил!

----------


## Olmeka

но это и так поянтно)) вснем монятно)))))и тебе особено)))))все ок...ты н евиновать...прсотоя такая сука...я просто конченное тело ...я даже е человек, я просто кусок мяса))

----------


## Olmeka

> на счёт тебя я такого не говарил!


 переписку почитай...я тоько выот постмотрела...я охренела...ну да ,я говно..ты права...во всем ты прав...)))всегда, скока тебч знаю)))

----------


## Olmeka

все... я допилась..до чертиков..не мог больше....завтрвава еще когда все вспомню что я сбда написала, мне станерт таааак стыдно..но надо уйти пртсо с форумаююютак будет лучше....всегда....там будет видно...а так ниче не неадоо...тоа как истеричку и суку не вспоминайте!!!

----------


## riogo

эх всё пора заканчивать этот чат на сегодня, попёр я спать в обнимку с моей любимой винтовкой

да именно чат ибо мы сегодня его тут и устроили((((((((99

----------


## Агата

> Всем кроме Ольмеки, кто продолжит бан на 3 дня !


 нихера се! что я вижу - модерский беспредел? человек, пусть бухой в доску, пусть в истерике, сидит себе убивается, а ты нам предлагаешь  ее игнорить?????????????? ДА ДАВАЙ ЗАБАНЬ МЕНЯ, ТОЛЬКО Я НЕ СОБИРАЮСЬ СТОЯТЬ В СТОРОНЕ И ВИДЕТЬ КАК *Olmeka* ТУТ УБИВАЕТСЯ ВТИХАРЯ!!! *blooddrakon*, это ведь свободная тема, и если *Olmekе* херово, то почему это она не может высказать этого, а мы не можем ей на это ответить????




> всне ипугались и никто н епишеьти)_))


 да не испугались мы, а просто все спать пошли=))) я уже не в состоянии в кнопки тыкать была, а у *MATARIEL* вообще уже утро было=)  знаешь что, я вас прошу, разберитесь с *riogo*, только без истерик а на трезвую голову  :Smile:  разберитесь и не уходите с форума. вы нам оба здесь нужны!  :Big Grin:  
*Olmeka*, надеюсь ты не сползешь в ужасе под стол, когда прочтешь последние страницы дневника  :Big Grin:

----------


## Агата

> И на счёт того чтоб банить тех кто продолжит разговор я с тобой не согласен, у данной темы нет какогото определённого формата, она описывает события происходящие в жизни форумчан и форума, а так же их общение между собой, как видишь формат темы очень широк, и например я не считаю что это было нарушение правил,


 полностью согласна с этим

----------


## Olmeka

медленно сползаю под стол))))))
На самом деле мне все равно, ибо жизнь я ненавижу
Тока башка чет болит....самое лучшее средство -топор!

Всем сорри)) Дракон,надеюсь, ты сдержишь обещание! Позвоню сеня вечерком!))

----------


## MATARIEL

Помоему понемногу все налаживается...))) а утро для меня действительное было ацкое))))
Согласен с Агатой и Freezer2007 банить тех кто хочет помочь лучше не надо...
*Olmeka*, все наладится....

----------


## TUSKA

Город-мечта,город-река,город-время,город-люди...
К чёрту Москву с её злобой,жестокостью,мстительностью,радостью о чужом горе.
Вот бы превратиться в камень,в волну на Неве,поздний снег,зайца около Петропавловки...
"Питер,я тебя влюблён!"-сказал сувенирчик в магазине.Ему вторят дороги,низкие тротуары,ветер,мосты,солнце Исаакия и тот самый неповторимый питерский дух,дух свободы,дух разгильдяйства,распахнутого сердца,раскрытых глаз,широких душ,честности,доверия.
К чёрту Москву,грёбаный грязный наркоманский депрессивный загнивающий мегаполис!
Билет назад-и ждёт меня семья.Иного нет пути.
Прощай,город-сказка.Город,промерянный шагами.Город,любимый самим собой.Молодой,красивый город-полный сил,доверчивый к миру подросток на фоне злобной старухи-столицы.
Ты меня прости,Москва,конечно,но Питер-это счастливый сон...
Питер,я в тебя влюблён!Питер,я в тебя влюблён!

----------


## TUSKA

*Olmeka*
Солнышко моё!
Чёрный Волк!
Окстись!!!Возьми ещё алкоголя,ещё напейся,ещё,ещё сильней.Что же делать,если это-единственное,что позволено и доступно нам,женщинам?
Позволь себе быть слабой,ненавидеть,биться и убиваться,любить,просить,кричать,плакать,страдать и тосковать о тех,кто ушёл!О тех,кто рядом,о тех кого нет.
Форум-он такой(И ещё не раз спасибо Грею),что можно писать пьяный бред.Тебе плохо и ты пишешь об этом.И если нам нечего сказать,это не значит,что нам наплевать.
Мы рядом,мы с тобой.
Хочешь,приеду к тебе-ещё разок напьёмся и поговорим?
Плачь,Оля,плачь.
Это великое счастье...

----------


## TUSKA

[quote="Olmeka"].я вас всех люблю очень...и тебя Риого
+1/
Реально.
Я Риого просто обожаю.За взгляд.За руки.За настойчивость.За винтовку и лук.
За ночь с форумчанами.
И ещё...

----------


## Агата

> а утро для меня действительное было ацкое


 утро???????? ты по моему тока в 8 вечера проснулся!!  :Big Grin:  или ты имеешь ввиду утро, которое по идее для тебе было вечером?  :Big Grin:  




> Питер,я в тебя влюблён!Питер,я в тебя влюблён!


 да .... Питер - это мечта... 




> Плачь,Оля,плачь. 
> Это великое счастье...


 мудрая *TUSKA*...   :Smile:  
*Olmeka*
видишь... ты дорога людям. держись ради них.

----------


## Агата

я вот только что в одну харю съела 400грамм мороженого! (да, да! я заняла денег и теперь у меня жома даже есть еда!!!!  :Big Grin:  )это ж надо - в одного стока съесть  :Big Grin:   холодно теперь вот. зато настроение вроде не плохое  :Big Grin:  все, завтра иду в универ! сколько можно уже прогуливать! если, не пойду, то завещаю всему форму меня завтра отпинать :twisted:  :wink:

----------


## Агата

слушай , *riogo*, я вот че не пойму: если у тя нет доступа к огнестрелу, то че у тя дома винтовка делает  :Big Grin:  ? 



> попёр я спать в обнимку с моей любимой винтовкой


 уж прости любознательность , просто мне иногда в голову приходят вопросы на которые оч хочется получить ответы:roll:  :wink:

----------


## riogo

*Агата*
раньше был доступ, а сейчас со страйкбольной

----------


## TUSKA

> мудрая TUSKA... Smile


 о...спасибо.  :Embarrassment: ops: 
А винтовка у Риого-просто блеск!
Дожили-я пью мюсли из коньячного стакана-потому что больше нет никакой посуды.а пью-потому что нет и приборов,поэтому приходится открывать пасть(страшная картина) и засыпать их туда.
Фу,какая я уродина.

----------


## Агата

> Дожили-я пью мюсли из коньячного стакана-потому что больше нет никакой посуды.а пью-потому что нет и приборов,поэтому приходится открывать пасть(страшная картина) и засыпать их туда.


 а куда вся посуда то делась? 
странно: никакой посуды нет, зато есть КОНЬЯЧНЫЙ стакан :?   :Big Grin:

----------


## riogo

эх обажаю эту страну
сейчас ходил до магаза который в моём доме а там 2 парня мелких продовщитце жалуются что их какая-то личность не пускаит их в подъезд и я вызвался их проводить, у подъезда вижу одного молодого (лет 22-25) и знаю что по пъяни он не одекватен. пока я сним говарил один малой успел забежать в подъезд та личность дёрнулся за ним и задержал его в дверях, начал с ним трепатся. мимо проижали менты я проголосавал)))) они остоновились я им в 2-х словах объяснил что да как и ребята побижали домой, я пошол домой а менты прям у подъезда присовали этого гада)))

обажаю эту страну

----------


## MATARIEL

*riogo*, ну все правильно сделал... молодец..)))




> утро???????? ты по моему тока в 8 вечера проснулся!! или ты имеешь ввиду утро, которое по идее для тебе было вечером?


 Я сам запутался)))) наверное утро када еще не спал и кое как сидел за компом... када меня присовали по аське))))  и моск начинал потихоньку плавится...)))

А я сеня от знакомого шел (за насосом заходил) было темно... вобщем одет я был в чем то среднее между металистом панком и готом... а в темноте насос очень правдоподобно смахивал на металическую биту... и было забавно наблюдать как от меня народ шарахался)))

----------


## Агата

> А я сеня от знакомого шел (за насосом заходил) было темно... вобщем одет я был в чем то среднее между металистом панком и готом... а в темноте насос очень правдоподобно смахивал на металическую биту... и было забавно наблюдать как от меня народ шарахался)))


  :lol:  :lol:  :lol: 




> обажаю эту страну


 хии, йа тож!=)

----------


## riogo

*MATARIEL*
*Агата*
большое спосибо

----------


## riogo

эх какая сильная бль в спине и в рёбрах и я ей от части рад ибо это показатель жизни, но ана меня уже вырубает и это не радует(((

----------


## Агата

> MATARIEL 
> Агата 
> большое спосибо


 м, ? за что?
че ж у тя ребра то болят? с кем вступил в жуткий бой? :wink: 
а ты выпей че го нидь обезболивающего - снотворного  - ляг поспи и усе пройдет!  :Big Grin:

----------


## MATARIEL

У меня боль в спине после ночного сидения за компом... утром вставать больно)))))

----------


## riogo

*Агата*
тебе за то что страну любишь, а по поводу рёбер это старая травма

----------


## Betta

Сегодня пересмотрела мультик"Спирит:душа прерий"...ща под впечатлением...что только не сделаешь ради свободы?!И ведь для каждого она(свобода) своя...А сколько сил и воли на это нежно...добиваются успеха только единицы...эх.

----------


## riogo

народ только залумался.
смотрите прошлый год был годом ребёнка, но только этот год год семьи
это потипу прикол? в прошлом году нужно было делать внебрачных детей, а в этом только играть свадьбу?

----------


## Агата

*riogo*
ага, а в этом году будем отправлять всех внебрачных детей на су, а в следующем - все массово будут разводиться :evil: 




> тебе за то что страну любишь


 а ти тоже патриот??  :Big Grin:  




> Сегодня пересмотрела мультик"Спирит:душа прерий"..


 клевый мульт... надо бы тож пересмотреть=)

----------


## MATARIEL

депро-взбешонно-угнетенно-навязчивоопасно настроенный...

----------


## NamelessChild

Смотрю профили пользователей и читаю их самое первое сообщение.

----------


## MATARIEL

> Смотрю профили пользователей и читаю их самое первое сообщение.


 Я даже не помню свое первое...))) было бы интересно почитать....

----------


## Freezer2007

*NamelessChild*
*MATARIEL*

Эх, у меня 84 страницы сообщений)))

----------


## Сибиряк

а у меня такая радость .вчера путешествуя по сети наткнулся на это: 
http://oval.boom.ru/ 
и решил пройти по одному из маршрутов :Фрязино-товарная-река Лашутка.Шел строго на северо-запад ориентируясь по компасу .На ногах были легенькие кроссовки и все ноги я промочил.Был страх,что я отморожу пальцы,поэтому я останавливался время от времени и растирал стопы руками.Через несколько часов хода по сугробам я наконец достиг Лашутки-это небольшой ручеек ,.Дальше я начал возвращаться обратно на юго-восток,ориентируясь по компасу.в лесу кроме ворон никого не видел,но на снегу много зверинных следов. 
В следующий раз попытаюсь добраться этим маршрутом до Правды,возьму с собой зимние ботинки и определитель следов зверей.

----------


## NamelessChild

> было бы интересно почитать....


 Если не ошибаюсь, то вот:


_Добавлено: Пт Ноя 09, 2007 6:45 pm    Заголовок сообщения:    

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Andrew, ты с Владивостока??? Я тоже....и тоже увлекаюсь Каббалой...._

----------


## U.F.O.

отжеог на практике..
день сложный.. проги длинющие и запутаные... принял решение не утруждать ся походом до улици и перекурить в туалете)) "М" туалет далеко.. ну ладна думаю пакурю в "Ж".. курю ни каму не мишаю.. КУЯК как лев на ничево не подозревающую газель заходит зав отделением...))) я даж не знал што делать улыбаца или краснеть..)) заставила писать обьяснительную..) долга думал как объяснить моё появление в женском туалете)) в итоге 64 ошибки на 5 строк текста.....))) терь мня можна обасновано заносить в книгу рекордав гинаса!))

самое обидное, то, што курить то и не хателасьь... иба курить бросил практически...

----------


## MATARIEL

*NamelessChild*, спасибо.... вспомнил..)))

----------


## Azazello

Привет всем кто меня знал когда-то.
Я вновь с вами!

----------


## Freezer2007

*Azazello*
где пропадал?

----------


## U.F.O.

Синько чмо!:-)

----------


## Betta

А я опять рыжая...)))))))))))))))))

----------


## Frau Finsternis

а я собираюсь на концерт...ммм....финны...)

----------


## BlackBlood

А я сижу дома... хочу на улицу.

----------


## Вия

привет))я пока здесь побуду...мона???

----------


## Betta

Да,я счастлива))))Погода наконечто улучшилась и я могу бегать))))Вот 4 месяца не бегала,думала не пробегу норму,а пробежала....кайф...

----------


## WICKED

*Betta* А куда бегать?

----------


## Azazello

*Freezer2007*
Пропадал на самом дне своей депрессии, да и ещё форум не работал...
Но теперь я снова тут..

----------


## Betta

WICKED
Просто бегать...

----------


## U.F.O.

в ходе учебной практики по разработки простейших программ для решения простейших математических задач, выявился очередной баг винды.. стандартный виндавский клькулятор в режиме инженерный не способен щитать экспаненту!! в руки бы насрал дяде билли, веть он мня сёня жестока подставил..) хорошо што человечество изобрело МатКат))

----------


## Психиатр

---

----------


## U.F.O.

на любом премере.. выдает знаечение - X,e+0, где Х кнешна же любое число.. к примеру 5 по программе рез-т = 148 с перхатью, на калькулятаре рез-т = 5,e-0....

З.Ы. для программы применалась стандартная ф-я - y:=exp(x)

----------


## MATARIEL

ммм... я еще с вами...

----------


## Агата

*Azazello*!!!!!*Вия*!!!!!!! как же я вам рада!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*пробила небо головой от счастья!!!!!*  :Big Grin:   как у вас дела то?
*Azazello*, как депр ? отпустил или все прижимает? :roll: 
*Вия*, а у тя как делы???=)))

----------


## Агата

> отжеог на практике.. 
> день сложный.. проги длинющие и запутаные... принял решение не утруждать ся походом до улици и перекурить в туалете)) "М" туалет далеко.. ну ладна думаю пакурю в "Ж".. курю ни каму не мишаю.. КУЯК как лев на ничево не подозревающую газель заходит зав отделением...))) я даж не знал што делать улыбаца или краснеть..)) заставила писать обьяснительную..) долга думал как объяснить моё появление в женском туалете)) в итоге 64 ошибки на 5 строк текста.....))) терь мня можна обасновано заносить в книгу рекордав гинаса!))


  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  рулишшшшшшш!=)))

----------


## Агата

> я еще с вами...


 что значит ЕЩЕ???????????????????????7 :evil:  не гони тута! а то познаешь гнев фанатки Агаты Кристи, и сурового немецкого рока!!!(хыхы, это - адская смесь, так что лучше тебе его(гнева) не знать)  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## MATARIEL

*Агата*, ну суровый немецкий рок я уже познал... Х)
да лана... все будет нормуль))))

----------


## Freezer2007

всё заебало(((((((((

----------


## TUSKA

*Azazello*
*Вия*
Вы с нами!
Вия,дико тискаю в вонючих объятьях,я так рада,что ты вернулась!!!!!
Azazello,здорово,что ты с нами.Волновалась.Х с ней,с депрой,раз она прошла-главное,ты здесь. :lol:

----------


## Вия

=))))))я очень рада что девки меня помнят=))у мя все супер))забила на все проблемы)))жить стало легче)разобралась со всеми "друзьями")))и еще весна....м...так супер)))все))хотя если действительно посмотреть на ситуацию...то радоватся нечему))но на это....)))как у вас делишки?))туся,как детишки?)))у тебя все хорошо?))ааааа!!!!!народ!!!!!всех с весной!!!!!)))

----------


## TUSKA

> туся,как детишки?


 нормально,подрастают.Спасибо.Вот буквально на днях двухлетие настигло(время-то летит...).
А сама..Херово я сама.Обессилела вдруг.Ненавижу себя так,что руки трясутся.И опять начала курить.Паранойя начинается.Патологическая боязнь грязи-и одновременно с этим совершенно нет сил прибраться.Сижу,смотрю на пыль,извожу себя,ненавижу-и ничего не делаю.Что с меня возьмёшь,сволочи такой?

----------


## Агата

Вия, рада видеть тебя такой позитивной=)))))) у мну тоже так бывает: вроде и дерьмово все , но, в контраст к окружающему миру, душа ликует=)) а у нас зима... сегодня падал снег.. большими белыми хлопьями... и земля укуталась бархатом нежного снега, и казалось что больше ничего от этой жизни не нужно - вот так бы вечно смотреть, как падает этот снег с небес на нашу грешную землю.... эта тишина и умиротворенность... смотришь в темное небо и словно совсем уходишь из этого мира... - ты где то там, где этот снег и тишина...
люблю я зиму...
*TUSKA*... надеюсь, на тебя это  просто так весна действует... мне вот тоже от нее не очень позитивно... точнее совсем не пазитивно. (но вот сегодня природа подарила мне один день спокойствия=)))  держись, *TUSKA*... будет еще на наших улицах праздник....

----------


## Вия

туся,солнц,не думай о себе некоторое время.ты многое сделала уже))родила двух малышей и заботишься о них))ведь это уже много!))почему ты себя не любишь я вообще не понимаю(ведь все эти маленькие отвращения к чему либо ничто,ведь ты растишь двух маленьких человечков))научись заново радоватся мелким вещам,ведь даже весеннее солнце и свежий воздух могут поднять настроение)только нужно этому всему поддатся,забыть что у тебя на душе.и все будет оки)))

----------


## Azazello

*Агата*
*TUSKA*
*Вия*

Привет вам всем (ещё раз)

*Агата*
Дела хоть и немного стабилизировались, но общегоулчшения пока нет...
Насчет депры - циклами - сейчас опять прижимает (но по сравнению с тем что было есть прогресс)
Как сама то? Насколько помню с тобой общались в последний раз в прошлом году....
*TUSKA*
Надеюсь, теперь я буду здесь (если вновь не случиться "падений")

*Агата*
Я тоже весну ненавижу...

----------


## U.F.O.

жись дерьмо..

----------


## MATARIEL

*Вия*
*Azazello*
а мну забыли...) я ведь вас помню))))

*TUSKA*, дать жизнь - уже подвиг!...а двум так вапще... Геракл отдыхает))))

----------


## MATARIEL

опять никого...))) ну и лана... ща в универ попрусь...

----------


## U.F.O.

в 2 ночи в универ??? о_О

----------


## MATARIEL

> в 2 ночи в универ??? о_О


 У меня 8 утра было...)

----------


## Вия

Azazello,привет)
MATARIELL,солнц я тя не забыла)))хорошие люди как правило не забываются))а у мя сегодня концерт(не хочу туда идти((и контрольная важная для мя.((заберите хто нибудь отсюда)))

----------


## Агата

*Вия*, че за концерт?
нуууу, знаешь, концерт не вечен - пройдет несколько часоыв и усё! :wink: так что не боись, а иди!  :Big Grin:  
хехехе!!!! у нас наконецто солнечно! я счастлива!=))))))) 
кстати, если я завтра посещу все пары, то получится , что на этой неделе я прощу тока одну пару=)))))))))))))) да я просто героем буду!!!(особенно если учесть, что на прошлой неделе я была всего на 3 парах=))))) :lol: 
все дерьмово, но светит солнце и хочется жить, и наверно изходя из вышесказанного можно сделать вывод что все не так уж идерьмово.... :roll: .... :wink: 
*Azazello*, да уж ... время как то летит так быстро... я вообще уже и не надеялась , что ти вернешься на форум... а что я? ну вот. живу потихонечку  :Big Grin:  еле закрыла сессию, но все же закрыла  :Big Grin:  сдала сраную статистику , но , как выяснилось в процессе сессии, статистика была не самым ужасным  :Big Grin:  да и учеба вообще ушла в какие то там задние ряды важности в моей жизни=) 
а у тя как? че нового...? ты появляйся почаще... кстати, а почему решил все же вернуться на форум?

----------


## Агата

ААААААААААААААААААААААААААААААААА!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!! АГАТА КРИСТИ ЕДЕТ В ОМСК!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! КАКОЕ СЧАСТЬЕ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! моя подруга чуть неоглохла, пока я вопела в трубку (ну то бишь выражала ей как я рада сему событию  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  )БЛИН!!!! Я НЕ ПОМНЮ, КОГДА ПОСЛЕДНИЙ РАЗ ТАК РАДОВАЛАСЬ!!!!!!!!!!+)))))))))))))))))))АААААААААА  АААААААААААААААААААААААААААААААААААААААААААААААААА  АААААААААААААААААААААААААААА!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## MATARIEL

*Агата*, рад за тебя)))
*Вия*, спасибо...=) а на контрольную лучше сходи...)  у меня встреча выпускников завтра... вот думаю идти или нет... все равно друзей как таковых там нету...

----------


## Вия

гыыы))))спела отлично,а на контрольную не ходила:Р))

----------


## Вия

гыыы))))спела отлично,а на контрольную не ходила:Р))

----------


## pulsewave

закончены военкоматно-больничные квесты..
получен мега артефакт "военник"  \(Ж_Ж).
живём.

----------


## NORDmen

в академии (военной!) предложил однокурсникам на физре БК устроить, стенку на стенку (цивильно - не бить по морде и шее, только кулаками).
отказались и сказали что я псих =) 
недотроги блин  :Frown:

----------


## Агата

> Агата, рад за тебя)))


 ой, а ято как рада!!!!!!!!!!!  :Big Grin:  
во ща сижу и в голове лишь одна мысль:"Только бы успет билеты купить... только бы их хватило... господи, пожалуйста, только бы их хватило...." совсем с ума схожу  :Big Grin:  блин, мне даже страшно думать, что будет , если билетов не окажется  :Frown:  и поэтому я об этом не думаю  :Big Grin:  завтра вечером я буду либо биться головой ап стену, либо пробивать этой же головой потолок от щасссья...



> спела отлично,а на контрольную не ходила:Р))


 что спела отлично - молодца , и принимай мои поздравления  :Big Grin:  а вот че ж на контрольную не пошла?



> в академии (военной!) предложил однокурсникам на физре БК устроить, стенку на стенку (цивильно - не бить по морде и шее, только кулаками). 
> отказались и сказали что я псих =) 
> недотроги блин


 неее, ты - гений, носитель гениальной выдумки Паланика  :Big Grin:  а они -- сами они психи, если ниче не врубаются.хыхых=)

----------


## NORDmen

да про психа то ладно, седня еще с преподом разговаривал по поводу кольца SS на пальце, отмазался что реконструктор и не только по WWII. родители давно уже сказали что раздвоение личности =) не обижаюсь.

жалко что народ ничего не делает. я качаюсь на физре, все сидят.  делаю проги - все ходят за спиной смотрят что делать, и так во всем.
зато будут рассказывать как кто нажрался, больше ни о чем разговоров нет. любое обсуждение за рамками тупого флуда невозможно.
никто ж не работает (если не брать в расчет охранником и т.п. низкопрофильную), ничем не увлекается, ппц.

----------


## U.F.O.

Положение дел имеет свойство становиться ещё хуже в тот момент когда кажется что хуже уже некуда... 



З.Ы. просто флуд

----------


## Freezer2007

Препод сказал что ему уже надоела кампановка двух лаб(после того как 2 група подряд здала ему ксероксы), сижу переделываю, точнее переделывать влом, поэтому просто меняю имидж лаб, теперь одна сине-оранжевая, а другая красно-зелёная. ну и шрифт поменял), надеюсь прокатит, как бы их исчё защитить(.

ктото шарит хорошо физику?((
мне задали грёбаные задачи(, наверна придётся к школьной класной руководительнице идти), наверна опять придётся скидыватся на шампанское и канфеты, но самое тяжёлое будет отказатся от этого самого шампанского))

----------


## Вия

агата,ну...эт...прост...у нас новая училка молодая и она меня не любит...а я её...с ней 5 мне не реально получить...)))

----------


## MATARIEL

А мне сеня по английскому пинков понавешали))))) но все равно...

И сеня была встреча выпускников...хотел прийти посмотреть на них, да и уйти, но мне даже не позвонили..., но и здесь мне все равно)))) пофигистом блин становлюсь :lol:

----------


## Frau Finsternis

собираю вещи...поезд через 3 часа...

----------


## Агата

*Frau Finsternis*
куда поезд то???
*MATARIEL*, эх... раздолбайство к добру не приведет  :Big Grin:  проверено и заверено мною  :Big Grin:  
а на счет встречи выпускников - ну и хорошо что пох - зачем идти туда , где нас никто не ждет :roll:  :wink: 
Вия, ну а разве это повод прогуливать КР?????????????????

----------


## Вия

агата,ну дя...((не ругайте мя.я учится вообще не хочу((а да)))мене в понедельник модем установят))буду теперь с компа сидеть))

----------


## Freezer2007

*Вия*
а мне нет ормальный ток через месяц полтора светит((

----------


## Freezer2007

*NORDmen*
 :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  описка вышла)))




> а мне нет *Н*ормальный ток через месяц полтора светит((

----------


## свобода

*MATARIEL* ты лентяй однако=)))) 
*Агата* Я ушки тебе обещала нагреть, если не будешь учиться!!!! Уж поверь я и через комп это сделаю))))))))




> И сеня была встреча выпускников


 А я представь некоторых не помню, с кем училась. Ходила на встречу выпускников, блин шарахалась, кгда узнавала, какой я порой бывала)))) Хотя пора бы уже и привыкнуть=)

Ну вот только вышла... уже опять надо обратно.. ещё апрель не начался, а я хочу чтоб он прошёл.. это моя мечта!!!!

----------


## Azazello

*MATARIEL*
Не забыл, просто не заметил

*Агата*
"сдала сраную статистику"
Я тоже сдал этот долбпный матан, но у меня он был в сессии самым ужасным
"а у тя как? че нового...?"
Ну как... все один медленно и однообразно... практически ничего не изменяется. Сессию сдал, потихоньку на учебу забиваю... все как обычно)
"ты появляйся почаще..."
Буду стараться... тем более что с интернетом дела налаживаются....
"кстати, а почему решил все же вернуться на форум?"
Как сказал кто-то... отсюда просто так не уходят)
Агата, а как сейчас у тебя дела?

*MATARIEL*
"А мне сеня по английскому пинков понавешали))))) но все равно..."
Мне седня тоже  :Smile:  и завалил контрольную

----------


## Freezer2007

*свобода*
готовь обогреватель для ушей))), *Агату* не исправить)))))

----------


## MATARIEL

*свобода*, ТЫ ГДЕ ПРОПАДАЛА?!?!?!?!?!..... я уже хотел твоим друзьям писать, а то весь на нервах сижу и не знаю че делать...)

А насчет англицкого, то там впринципе все нормально, просто меня паражает способнсть препода создавать тревожную и тягостную атмосферу...да-да, не зря же у нас на парах гробовая тишину... но мне просто смешно становится)))

*Агата*, ииии!!! аватрака смефная))))))

----------


## Вия

агаточка,авик супер!)))
"просто так отсюда не уходят"эт точно...

----------


## Агата

> не ругайте мя.я учится вообще не хочу


 ну я вобще как бы тоже=))))))) ну то есть я наверно хочу, но не тому, чему учусь сейчас=)))


> Агата Я ушки тебе обещала нагреть, если не будешь учиться!!!! Уж поверь я и через комп это сделаю))))))))


 ню я же учуся...почти  :Big Grin:  



> Я тоже сдал этот долбпный матан, но у меня он был в сессии самым ужасным


 я матан тока на третьей пересдаче сдала=))))))))))) так счастлива была что не пришлось с комиссией сдавать=)))



> Сессию сдал, потихоньку на учебу забиваю...


 хехек=) ну да : такие студенты как мы начинают учиться тока во время сессии :wink: 



> отсюда просто так не уходят)


 это точно! вон и Вия вернулась=) мне тоже наверно было бы оч сложно отсюда уйти и то я бы время от времени появлялась=)))



> "А мне сеня по английскому пинков понавешали))))) но все равно..." 
> Мне седня тоже  и завалил контрольную


 я вот в пятницу писала тест по англ - у... что то у мну такое странное подозреньеце что я его тоже завалила  :Big Grin:  



> готовь обогреватель для ушей))), Агату не исправить)))))


 да ладна!! неисправима я!  :Big Grin:  ну чисто теоритически - канеш исправима!  :Big Grin:  *да!да!*



> свобода, ТЫ ГДЕ ПРОПАДАЛА?!?!?!?!?!..... я уже хотел твоим друзьям писать, а то весь на нервах сижу и не знаю че делать...)


 она на то и Свобода, чтобы летать,в то время, как   другие привязаны к земле :wink: 



> не зря же у нас на парах гробовая тишину...


 а ми наоборот все время с нашей англичанкой трепемся о чем нидь!  :Big Grin:  она у нас лапочка  :Big Grin:  и вообще я англ оч люблю(сказала я, которая не появлялась на англ 2 недели подряд  :Big Grin:  )



> Агата, ииии!!! аватрака смефная))))))


 дя!дя!это я решила не отставать от *Freezer2007* и внести позитивчик в будни нашего форума :wink: 



> Агата, а как сейчас у тебя дела?


 ой ... у меня... даж не наю как . ну в общем то все могло бы быть гораздо хуже, так что я втихаря радуюсь тому, что все не так уж ужасно  :Big Grin:   вчера чето депрессовала, сеня наверно депр решил взять больничный*урря!урря!*  :Big Grin:

----------


## Агата

> агаточка,авик супер!)))


 спасиб=)) это все благодаря NamelessChild  :Big Grin:

----------


## Агата

крендец :? ща вот узнала, что мне надо съезжать с квартиры будет :? скорее всего в общагу.... мля, с моими то депрами только в общагу :evil: меня ж там точно в дурку сдадут, как увидят мои депры, психи , истерики :evil:

----------


## свобода

> крендец  ща вот узнала, что мне надо съезжать с квартиры будет  скорее всего в общагу.... мля, с моими то депрами только в общагу  меня ж там точно в дурку сдадут, как увидят мои депры, психи , истерики


 Спокойствие=))) Никто тебя никуда не сдаст, пусть сами в психушку едут=)) 
Ты скажи, что ты очеееень тонкая и ранимая личность :lol: 




> MATARIEL писал(а):
> свобода, ТЫ ГДЕ ПРОПАДАЛА?!?!?!?!?!..... я уже хотел твоим друзьям писать, а то весь на нервах сижу и не знаю че делать...) 
> 
> она на то и Свобода, чтобы летать,в то время, как другие привязаны к земле


 *MATARIEL* спокойно, я тут... где-то)))
Ага, летать=)) Мне врачи так и говорят, что долетаюсь я когда-нить. Они в первые видят такую "больную"  :Big Grin:  Так что метлу в руки и далее буду летать. 
У меня мама всегда боится прихода весны, у неё по поводу этого каждый год депрессии начинаются  :Big Grin:  



> я уже хотел твоим друзьям писать, а то весь на нервах сижу и не знаю че делать...)


 интерестно, а каким это ты собирался друзьям писать???



> свобода 
> готовь обогреватель для ушей))), Агату не исправить)))))


 всё пойду заказывать такую вещичку=))

----------


## MATARIEL

> интерестно, а каким это ты собирался друзьям писать???


 Да всем до которых дотянусь... главное тока что инфу какую нить дали))) уже ведь давали))))



> У меня мама всегда боится прихода весны, у неё по поводу этого каждый год депрессии начинаются


 Она что.. знает насчет июня? ты ей говорила?...

----------


## Агата

> Ты скажи, что ты очеееень тонкая и ранимая личность


 кашмар какой :lol: *улыбнулась*



> Так что метлу в руки и далее буду летать.


 какие к черту метлы??? моты не простят тебе такой измены*атата*  :Big Grin:  



> У меня мама всегда боится прихода весны, у неё по поводу этого каждый год депрессии начинаются


 и не жалко  тебе маму, бессовестная*атата дубль два* :roll:   :Smile:  



> всё пойду заказывать такую вещичку=))


 а ты знаешь, что придется делать спецзаказ, так что это ой как дорого выйдет=)))



> интерестно, а каким это ты собирался друзьям писать???


 ты сомневаешься в настырности *MATARIEL'я*?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Агата

хех, люблю я этот форум все таки=)))) пришла в полуистеричном состоянии, ухожу - в относительно нормальном*щасссье*

----------


## свобода

> Цитата:
> интерестно, а каким это ты собирался друзьям писать??? 
> 
> Да всем до которых дотянусь... главное тока что инфу какую нить дали))) уже ведь давали))))


 Ага.. и этому другу ты спалил, что я на фруме... теперь она судорожно реагирует на меня, когда я сижу около окна.. или щас вобще сезон начался=)) И не только она))))  :wink: но зла не держу, ты даж не думай :roll: 



> свобода писал(а):
> интерестно, а каким это ты собирался друзьям писать??? 
> 
> ты сомневаешься в настырности MATARIEL'я?


 уже не сомневаюсь... но если я пропадаю, то бесполезно меня искать=)



> свобода писал(а):
> Так что метлу в руки и далее буду летать.
> 
> какие к черту метлы??? моты не простят тебе такой измены*атата*


 Метла это и есть мот, особенно сейчас после зимы))))



> свобода писал(а):
> У меня мама всегда боится прихода весны, у неё по поводу этого каждый год депрессии начинаются 
> 
> и не жалко тебе маму, бессовестная*атата дубль два*


 


> Цитата:
> У меня мама всегда боится прихода весны, у неё по поводу этого каждый год депрессии начинаются
> 
> Она что.. знает насчет июня? ты ей говорила?...
> _________________


 Маму мне конечно жалко... и она знает на счёт июня. Я ей давно говорила. Как весна наступает, 1 апреля открывается сезон.. А все аварии приходятся на начало и конец сезона... и так как я уже падала не раз, она боится последнего. Но всегда мне при этом говорила: "Это твой выбор и твоя жизнь, я должна принять только, но не отнимай права у меня беспокоиться за тебя".


> свобода писал(а):
> всё пойду заказывать такую вещичку=))
> 
> а ты знаешь, что придется делать спецзаказ, так что это ой как дорого выйдет=)))


 Спецзаказ??? Для тебя родная ничего не жалко!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Ещё и *MATARIEL'ю* закажу такую. Будите у меня ходить))))

----------


## MATARIEL

> уже не сомневаюсь... но если я пропадаю, то бесполезно меня искать=)


 Я это понял...))) но если что, то искать не перестану...)



> Ещё и MATARIEL'ю закажу такую. Будите у меня ходить))))


 Буду тока рад такое поносить))))

----------


## Slipknot

была на тренировке. отбила себе руки. снова болят руки.Зато злобу выместила)) так хорошо стало. Все таки я злой человек.. ну или не злой..но агрессивный-\это точно.. ) все болит.. но руки больше всего.. пойду.. вечером.. пройдусь одна.. станет ещё легче. тупая весна. ненавижу.

----------


## WICKED

*Slipknot* А вы простите, каким спортом занимаетесь??

----------


## MATARIEL

*Slipknot*, здравствуй...) давно тебя не было... где пропадала?..)))

----------


## Агата

> "Это твой выбор и твоя жизнь, я должна принять только, но не отнимай права у меня беспокоиться за тебя".


 ой... какая мудрая мама... респект!=)



> Спецзаказ??? Для тебя родная ничего не жалко!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
> Ещё и MATARIEL'ю закажу такую. Будите у меня ходить))))


 о ужасть! усе! мы обречены! :shock:  :lol: 



> Буду тока рад такое поносить))))


 ааааа! какой ужасть! как ти мог сдаться на это добровольно!!усЁ ми все умрем!!! :lol:  :lol:  :lol:   (хыхы, все рады , да? :wink: )



> была на тренировке. отбила себе руки. снова болят руки.Зато злобу выместила)) так хорошо стало. Все таки я злой человек.. ну или не злой..но агрессивный-\это точно.. )


 да все мы такие=)))) эх, немного завидую тебе сейчас :twisted:  :wink: 


уффффф, сейчас написала  8 листов (в каждой клеточке между прочим  :Big Grin:  ) по бизнесс плану и ща сижу и ужасаюсь от мысли что мне еще примерно на столько же законспектировать надо....  :Frown:

----------


## MATARIEL

> усЁ ми все умрем!!! (хыхы, все рады , да? )


 Ох... я та как рад)))))



> уффффф, сейчас написала 8 листов (в каждой клеточке между прочим Very Happy ) по бизнесс плану и ща сижу и ужасаюсь от мысли что мне еще примерно на столько же законспектировать надо....


 Ого...о_О эт кто так над тобой издеваеца??? даже я так серьезно к учебе не отношусь)))

----------


## Агата

> Ох... я та как рад)))))


 рано радуешься: я же дату не уточнила!*хитрый смех*  :Big Grin:  



> Ого...о_О эт кто так над тобой издеваеца??? даже я так серьезно к учебе не отношусь)))


 это - тетя по бизнесс планированию так над нами издевается!  :Big Grin:  но это еще не все что она придумала: мы ей пишем бизнесс план для реальной фирмы(ну он канеш не такой серьезный, как настоящие БП, но очень близок к ним, ну.... по крайней мере должен быть близок к ним)+ мне надо сделать еще какуюто херь(чето найти фирму, у которой была коммер идея, принесшая ей успех(ну например сони - додумались производить плееры) и чето там еще проанализировать ее классификацию... :roll: , и еще какой то там продукт представить.... ну это мы завтра с подругай сделаем*хитрая ухмылка*  :Big Grin:

----------


## свобода

> свобода писал(а):
> "Это твой выбор и твоя жизнь, я должна принять только, но не отнимай права у меня беспокоиться за тебя".
> 
> ой... какая мудрая мама... респект!=)


 ага))) ток я иногда не совсем мудрая))) 




> это - тетя по бизнесс планированию так над нами издевается!  но это еще не все что она придумала: мы ей пишем бизнесс план для реальной фирмы(ну он канеш не такой серьезный, как настоящие БП, но очень близок к ним, ну.... по крайней мере должен быть близок к ним)+ мне надо сделать еще какуюто херь(чето найти фирму, у которой была коммер идея, принесшая ей успех(ну например сони - додумались производить плееры) и чето там еще проанализировать ее классификацию...  , и еще какой то там продукт представить.... ну это мы завтра с подругай сделаем*хитрая ухмылка*


 молодец ты какая)))) рада. рада. рада. рада))))))) 




> MATARIEL писал(а):
> Ох... я та как рад))))) 
> 
> рано радуешься: я же дату не уточнила!*хитрый смех*


 так-с... я вам ща тут поуточняю)) по ушам!

----------


## свобода

> была на тренировке. отбила себе руки. снова болят руки.


 Бокс что ли? Аккуратнее надо было быть.. хотя когда в ярости это всё мало заботит.

----------


## Агата

> молодец ты какая)))) рада. рада. рада. рада)))))))


 стараюсь!=)))))) говорю ж -0 не надо нам никаких ушегреев :wink: 



> так-с... я вам ща тут поуточняю)) по ушам!


 господи! да почему же всегда уши страдают!!!! :shock:   :Big Grin:  вот что я скажу людям, когда они увидят мои распухшие багровые уши????????? :?:  :roll:  :wink: 



> хотя когда в ярости это всё мало заботит.


 да уж... мну вот однажды донесли, что один пацан себе руку сломал, когда в психе стены долбил. (ну я после этого известия прада все равно стены долбила, пока сама руку не разнесла :roll: мда - и все таки я не исправима=))))))))

----------


## Агата

*свобода*
мне периезд грозит наверно ближе к лету=)))))) а ща меня тока известили об этом=))))

----------


## MATARIEL

> рано радуешься: я же дату не уточнила!*хитрый смех* Very Happy


 Ну так давай решать...))) *шепетом* тока *свободе* не говори)))))




> ага))) ток я иногда не совсем мудрая)))


 если ты это осознаешь, значит умнее тока становишься... По мне так мудрее меня и агаты вместе взятых...)

----------


## MATARIEL

*Агата*, а куда??? там хоть нэт будет...?

----------


## свобода

> свобода писал(а):
> так-с... я вам ща тут поуточняю)) по ушам!
> 
> господи! да почему же всегда уши страдают!!!!   вот что я скажу людям, когда они увидят мои распухшие багровые уши?????????


 скажи чт это тебя любя так огрели))))))) 




> свобода писал(а):
> хотя когда в ярости это всё мало заботит.
> 
> да уж... мну вот однажды донесли, что один пацан себе руку сломал, когда в психе стены долбил. (ну я после этого известия прада все равно стены долбила, пока сама руку не разнесла  мда - и все таки я не исправима=))))))))


 Ну мне ярость пока не доступна.. иначе это просто.. я даже боюсь представить что будет=)))

----------


## свобода

> Цитата:
> рано радуешься: я же дату не уточнила!*хитрый смех* Very Happy 
> 
> Ну так давай решать...))) *шепетом* тока свободе не говори)))))


 Ну вобще ща обижусь, одену колпак и на метле улечу!!

----------


## Агата

> Ну так давай решать...))) *шепетом* тока свободе не говори)))))


 а че решать? за нас уже все решилиЁ! осталось тока книгу судеб с небес стырить и усё обо всех узнать!!!!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  



> если ты это осознаешь, значит умнее тока становишься... По мне так мудрее меня и агаты вместе взятых...)


 гы, гы, а мне по возрасту еще положено дурочкой быть=))) так что даже не вздумайте меня в вашу гвардию мудрых приписывать!!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## свобода

Нкакой гвардии не существует))) 

Хи-хи-хи!! А мне только что позвонили и я поеду на гонки.. и буду участвовать=)))) прелесть!!!!!

----------


## Агата

> Ну вобще ща обижусь, одену колпак и на метле улечу!!


 ты шо??????????????????????  :shock:  не нада! :wink: 
ну... хотя если тока ты за книгой судеб полетишь :wink:

----------


## свобода

> ну... хотя если тока ты за книгой судеб полетишь


 У меня она дома валяется вон где-то там в углу)))) :wink:

----------


## Агата

> Хи-хи-хи!! А мне только что позвонили и я поеду на гонки.. и буду участвовать=)))) прелесть!!!!!


 щастливая , да!  :Big Grin:   круто это!  :Big Grin:   желаю тебе выйграть первое место и НЕ ПОВРЕДИТЬ СЕБЯ НИ КОИМ ОБРАЗОМ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! да будет так! аминь!

----------


## свобода

> свобода писал(а):
> Хи-хи-хи!! А мне только что позвонили и я поеду на гонки.. и буду участвовать=)))) прелесть!!!!!
> 
> щастливая , да!  круто это!  желаю тебе выйграть первое место и НЕ ПОВРЕДИТЬ СЕБЯ НИ КОИМ ОБРАЗОМ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! да будет так! аминь!


 это ты так в путь проводишь)))
Я аккуратно :lol: .. на машине, четыре колеса всё же))))

----------


## Агата

> У меня она дома валяется вон где-то там в углу))))


 вай! вай! и чего ж ти молчала????7 ну ... и когда мы.... познаем смысл жизни???  :Big Grin:

----------


## Агата

> это ты так в путь проводишь)))


 какой в путь????????? :shock: это я так удачи желаю=))))))))))


> на машине, четыре колеса всё же))))


 фууу, ну хоть поспокойне стало...  :Smile:  ну ти все равно береги себя, экстрималка ты наша! :wink: 


блин, кто нидь знает,какая фирма изобрела плоские телевизоры, ну кто первый это придумал?

----------


## MATARIEL

> блин, кто нидь знает,какая фирма изобрела плоские телевизоры, ну кто первый это придумал?


 Фирма плоских теликов...)

----------


## Агата

> Агата, а куда??? там хоть нэт будет...?


 в общагу!!!!!!!!!!!  :Big Grin:   (смотрел кто нидь фильм Хостел? так вот , я смотрела паленую его версию и мне сейчас вспомнилось, что его когда шли титры там мужик объявил название фильма таким загробным жуууутко страшным - ржачным голосом: "АБЩАГА!" :lol: )
ну это ближе ко 2 курсу. дА!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! там будет безлимитный инет!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*рад! рад!*

----------


## Агата

> Фирма плоских теликов...)


 ти гений!  :Big Grin:

----------


## MATARIEL

*Агата*, поздравляю с безлимитом))) а вот в общаге сгинуть не дадут... хотя не мне это говорить...)



> ти гений!


 Я сказал первое что пришло в голову)))

----------


## Агата

> Агата, поздравляю с безлимитом)))


 та рано мну еще поздравлять!!!  :Big Grin:  погодь!  :Big Grin:  




> а вот в общаге сгинуть не дадут


 агась... это они там все от меня сгинут....

----------


## MATARIEL

> агась... это они там все от меня сгинут....


 тараканы оч живучие....)

----------


## Агата

> Я сказал первое что пришло в голову)))


 ну дя - все гениальное - просто=)
тока вот если я припрусь на БП из аявлю, что ти мне ща сказал, меня однозначно не поймут :lol:

----------


## Агата

> тараканы оч живучие....)


 ЧТО?! ТАРАКАНЫ???!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!? НЕНАВИЖУ ТАРАКАНОВ!!!! Я НЕ ПОЕДУ НИ В КАУЮ АБЩАГУ!!!!!!!!!! *бешенно трясет головой в знак протеста*

----------


## MATARIEL

*Агата*, да они те должны понравиться))))

----------


## WICKED

*Агата* Тараканы наши друзья

----------


## Агата

*MATARIEL*, *WICKED*!!!!!!!! о Господи! что с вами, молодые люди?!?! тараканы - друззя???????? с какого это ужаса???????? :shock:  :shock: брррррррррр, как представлю эти ужасные усишечки, эти лапки - бе!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *В УЖАСЕ ДЁРГАЕТСЯ В КОНВУЛЬСИЯХ ОТВРАЩЕНИЯ*

----------


## WICKED

да...я даже один раз встретил говорящего таракана

----------


## MATARIEL

> тараканы - друззя???????? с какого это ужаса????????  брррррррррр, как представлю эти ужасные усишечки, эти лапки - бе!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 угу...люди порой бывают отвратительны...)

----------


## Агата

> да...я даже один раз встретил говорящего таракана


  :Big Grin:  по обкурке  поди?  :Big Grin:  
и все равно это не значит, что они нам друзья!*категорично мотает головой*  :Big Grin:

----------


## Агата

> люди порой бывают отвратительны


 не обижай людей!  :Smile:  я про тараканчиков  говорю! 8)

----------


## WICKED

да не...я не курю...он сказал что они мало живут

----------


## Агата

> он сказал что они мало живут


 да ладно... они еще те засранцы...=(

ужасть... я бы убежала куда нидь из города, если б со мной тараканы заговорили  :Big Grin:

----------


## WICKED

он мне поведал одну очень интересную историю про то откуда они произошли

----------


## MATARIEL

*WICKED*, рассказывай...)

----------


## MATARIEL

сволочи.... все кофе выпили... >.<

----------


## Агата

> он мне поведал одну очень интересную историю про то откуда они произошли


 ужас какой.... :shock: но интересно узнать, и откуда же?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Агата

> все кофе выпили


 кто все? у тя же тока брат :roll: у мну кофе есть, хошь,  поделюсь :wink:

----------


## MATARIEL

> кто все? у тя же тока брат Rolling Eyes у мну кофе есть, хошь, поделюсь


 Ага...хатю))) а фсе эт те кто его пьет... тобишь тока ЙА...Х)

----------


## WICKED

слушайте...оказывается самые первые предки тараканов появились очень-очень давно тогда когда людей ещё не было.Они выползли из воды.Отличающая черта от нынешних тараканов это был их большой размер и очень приспосбленая конструкция тела.

----------


## MATARIEL

Вот моя история!... возможно баян...)

Живые организмы, в том числе и людей, можно уподобить трубкам, которые поглощают вещество с одной стороны, а затем выделяют с другой. Благодаря этому они могут существовать, однако не очень долго, потому что через некоторое время изнашиваются. Чтобы продолжать этот фарс, трубки научились производить на свет новые трубки, которые тоже умеют поглощать с одной стороны, а затем выделять с другой. С того конца, который поглощает, они развили у себя нервный узел, называемый мозгом. К нему с помощью нервов подключены глаза и уши, благодаря чему трубкам легче удается преодолевать препятствия, отделяющие их от пищи. Еще одна особенность трубок состоит в том, что, наевшись, они начинают использовать избыток энергии для ползания по поверхности земли по хитроумным траекториям. При этом они издают всевозможные звуки с помощью отверстия для заглатывания пищи и собираются в группы для борьбы с другими трубками. Со временем трубки научились наращивать вокруг себя так много различных приспособлений, что их бывает трудно узнать, причем делать это они умудряются с потрясающей изобретательностью. Кроме того, среди них действует какая-то не до конца ясная договоренность не пожирать трубки своего вида, которая тем не менее не мешает им упорно соревноваться в том, кто станет трубкой высшего разряда. Вся их деятельность кажется забавной суетой, и чем дольше ты думаешь об этом, тем очевиднее тебе становится, что забавы здесь больше, чем суеты. В любом случае, все это необычайно странно.

----------


## Агата

> а фсе эт те кто его пьет... тобишь тока ЙА...Х)


  :lol: о как интересно!   :Big Grin:  и что ж ти на ся ругаешься-то? :roll:  :? 



> Ага...хатю)))


 ага, тока как это сделать? :roll:   :Smile:  я вот с другом однажды чай по телефону пила, но это  ж по телефону, а по нету как тос трудом представляется=))))) 
ЗЫ. мы тогда просто в трубку телефонную чай заливали и сахаром посыпали! :roll:   :Smile:

----------


## MATARIEL

> ЗЫ. мы тогда просто в трубку телефонную чай заливали и сахаром посыпали!


 Ну так мы на экран его будем лить а потом сахаром все посыпать...Х)
Я уже успел так покормить свой сотовый...))))

----------


## Агата

*WICKED*,   :Big Grin:  не, ну это многие знают!  :Big Grin:  а таракан не рассказал тебе каую нибудь тайну???*ждет затая дыхание*

*MATARIEL*, что ж ти так людей не любишь... :roll: 

господи, ну и ересь мы тут несем... :lol:

----------


## MATARIEL

ТРУБКИ!!!!...мы фсе трубки!!!!... тока не светодиодные...Х)

----------


## Агата

> Ну так мы на экран его будем лить а потом сахаром все посыпать...Х)


 ужас.... :lol: а может все таки не стоит?  :Big Grin:  



> Я уже успел так покормить свой сотовый...))))


 и че, он наелся?(сотовый)=)

----------


## Агата

слушайте давайте если че  скажем всем , что мы бухие или там укуренные(кому че нравится :wink: ) были... а то мне прям страшно будет потом как нидь всю эту ересь перечитывать... :lol: а так - хоть оправдание будет :lol:

----------


## WICKED

> а таракан не рассказал тебе каую нибудь тайну???*ждет затая дыхание*


 хм...самой главной тайно евляется то, что он мне поведал в чём заключается смысл жизни.

----------


## Агата

> что он мне поведал в чём заключается смысл жизни.


 уууууууу, и в чем?

----------


## WICKED

а это секрет

----------


## MATARIEL

> и че, он наелся?(сотовый)=)


 Кофем... напился))) потом трендел на меня долго...Х)

Чур я буду укуреным!!!

----------


## Агата

> а это секрет


 айяйяй! ну нельзя же так! своим собратьям по разуму и не рассказать, о каком смысле жизни те поведал таракан! это просто преступление!

----------


## WICKED

ну может быть когда-нибудь я его вам поведаю...

----------


## Агата

> Чур я буду укуреным!!!


 я с тобой! :wink:  надо ща придумать, че мы курили!  давай кароч так: курили мы зеленый чай в ядерной смеси с коноплей и венериной мухоловкой! :shock:   :Big Grin:  ВЕНЕРИНУ МУХОЛОВКУ - ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНО!!!!

----------


## Агата

> ну может быть когда-нибудь я его вам поведаю...


 ТАК НИЗЗЗЗЯ!!!!!!!!

----------


## MATARIEL

*Агата*, и еще веником))))

----------


## WICKED

*Агата* да ладно тебе...всё хорошо   :Smile:

----------


## Агата

> Агата, и еще веником))))


 Веником???????? :shock: ну ладна  :Big Grin:  а из чего веник?  :Big Grin:  



> Агата да ладно тебе...всё хорошо


 ты что?! как это - хорошо! я же теперь не узнаю тайну великого таракана!!!!  :Smile:   кстати, ты прибил его, когда узнал всю правду?  :Smile:

----------


## WICKED

*Агата* упоси господь! канечно же нет! как это убить своего друга??? не убивал

----------


## Агата

> Агата упоси господь! канечно же нет! как это убить своего друга??? не убивал


 хеххехех! ну вот и отлично! тогда я отыщу этого таракана и выпытаю у него всю правду*алчный блеск в глазах *  :Big Grin:

----------


## WICKED

> Сообщение от WICKED
> 
> Агата упоси господь! канечно же нет! как это убить своего друга??? не убивал
> 
> 
>  хеххехех! ну вот и отлично! тогда я отыщу этого таракана и выпытаю у него всю правду*алчный блеск в глазах *


  дак ты же их боишся

----------


## Агата

> дак ты же их боишся


 эээ, а ну да.  :Big Grin:  ну тогда я найму кого нидь чтоб он у него все узнал=)

----------


## WICKED

> Сообщение от WICKED
> 
> дак ты же их боишся
> 
> 
>  эээ, а ну да.  ну тогда я найму кого нидь чтоб он у него все узнал=)


  не получится

----------


## Агата

почему?

----------


## Агата

все.. надо пойти поспать, а не думать о всякой херне

----------


## MATARIEL

*Агата*, споки))) выспись хорошенько...)

----------


## Slipknot

*WICKED*
Приветствую.я вообще в основе своей просто хожу в качалку. но там тренир по часику каждый раз преподает мне основы бокса. Кое что умею. Вообще чисто что бы на людях не срываться, стучу эту гадскую грушу, об которую сбиваю руки в кровь. Зато потом облегчение. )У вас аватарка такая).. вы наверно Боксом тоже увлекаетесь?) только наверно более профессионально.  Ко мне на Ты, кстати, можно.  )
*MATARIEL*
Приветствую) Хм..) 


> здравствуй...) давно тебя не было... где пропадала?..)))


 Да все чего то в учебе)). =)) Я кстати когда пришла, первым делом отметила, что тебя я что то тоже не вижу)) вот)) смотрю тоже снова активировался =))



> да все мы такие=)))) эх, немного завидую тебе сейчас


 приветствую). ) не-не завидуй) Девушке, поверь, отбитые руки не идут, )) ты лучше как нить подругому пар выпускай))

----------


## MATARIEL

> Да все чего то в учебе)). =)) Я кстати когда пришла, первым делом отметила, что тебя я что то тоже не вижу)) вот)) смотрю тоже снова активировался =))


 Приятно слышать))) у меня тоже были завалы с учебой... да и нэт нестабилен... 
А отбитые руки думаю будут красиво смотреться...))) имхо

----------


## U.F.O.

мухо-*ляхо... тож нужно спортам штоль заняцо... обезжирицо..)) ближе к лету...)

----------


## Slipknot

*MATARIEL*
ну.. вот я тебе описываю-область где у нас костяшки выпирают, вся красная..вернее даже больше в фиолетовый отдает) между пальцев-гиматомы, а на костяшках содрана кожа и СОооовсем маленькие ранки. Но они есть-и их видно. и вод представь себе маленькую женскую руку (коей моя является)...и вот это все..-ну как-очень красиво)) ? )неа)) 
*U.F.O.*
М... Обезжирься...а че-ща жыром шоль заплыл))
будешь щеголять обезжиренным телом по пляжу,))
а вообще-дело полезное. и нужное)

----------


## Агата

> Агата, споки))) выспись хорошенько...)


 С Добрым Утром!  :Big Grin:  




> приветствую). ) не-не завидуй) Девушке, поверь, отбитые руки не идут, )) ты лучше как нить подругому пар выпускай))


 та не.. я не тому, что у тя руки отбиты завидовала, а тому. что ты психи выбила=))) а вообще я почти всегда в перчатках била и однозначно, не так много как ты, так что у мну в основном тока синики или отеки оставались.
а на счет этого:



> Девушке, поверь, отбитые руки не идут,


 согласна=))))))))))


народ.... где  MeiLe??????? :cry:

----------


## WICKED

*Slipknot* да, бокс форева   :Big Grin:   но ведь можно мешок бить в бинтах или перчатках чтобы руки не травмировать.

----------


## MATARIEL

> народ.... где MeiLe???????


 Ее помоему к компу не подпускают... хотя по идее она с интернеэ кафе заходила... а так даже не знаю(((



> С Добрым Утром!


 С добрым днем))))

----------


## Freezer2007

меня хотят убить, тренер даёт такие тренировки что потом пол часа блюёшь, и ноги болят до такой степени что идти можно только терпя боль((, сёдня например видел глюки и както в глазах темнее намного было(,

----------


## WICKED

*Freezer2007* а ты чем занимаешся??

----------


## Freezer2007

*WICKED*
атлетика (бег:спринт)

----------


## Агата

> меня хотят убить


 так разве ты не должен радоваться?  :Big Grin:  



> тренер даёт такие тренировки что потом пол часа блюёшь, и ноги болят до такой степени что идти можно только терпя боль((, сёдня например видел глюки и както в глазах темнее намного было(,


 я б тебе сказала от чего у тебя глюки... :evil: 
а тренер... хочет сделать из тебя олимпийского чемпиона и гОрдость Украины!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Freezer2007

я ваще непонимаю. у меня вроде нет ких то достижений особенных, многие и получше бегают(

----------


## Агата

> я ваще непонимаю. у меня вроде нет ких то достижений особенных, многие и получше бегают(


 а может он в тебе видит богатый потенциал или наоборот  - нелюбит=)))

----------


## Slipknot

*WICKED*
у меня бенты. Эластичные. Специально в спортивном покупала. ) Но как видишь.. может я просто настолько бешеная становлюсь)) не знаю. )



> та не.. я не тому, что у тя руки отбиты завидовала, а тому. что ты психи выбила=)))


 Да я поняла =)) я об этом и говорю__ )) лучше подругому злобу выбивать из себя =)
*Freezer2007*
такая усталость.... ну.. это плохо. сколько раз по телевизору показывали что потом становится со многими спротсменами.. которые выкладывались на полную-до потери пульса.. Да.. не завидую я тебе..).. а может и правда, тренер в тебе видит нечно-чего не видит в других спортсменах)

----------


## WICKED

Freezer, ты 100метровку за сколько пробегаешь??

----------


## Freezer2007

100
за 11,9  :Smile:  
Я ещё по юношескому бегаю))

60десятку
за 7,1
Эт лучше выходит

Всё проясняется, тренер когото из наших спалил с пивом и сигаретой, *желание когото убить*

----------


## WICKED

Freezer а ты однако ацкой сатана...я за 12.3 пробегал

----------


## Freezer2007

эт не быстро, у нас челов 6 по 10.6 бегают, прравда ток один из них в нашей групе

----------


## WICKED

*Freezer2007* а зимой бегаешь??

----------


## Агата

> Всё проясняется, тренер когото из наших спалил с пивом и сигаретой, *желание когото убить*


 блин, а он сам че такой уж трезвенник????? :evil:

----------


## Freezer2007

да, 60десятки например это только зимняя дистанция

----------


## WICKED

*Freezer2007* прямо зимой на улице???

----------


## Freezer2007

> Сообщение от Freezer2007
> 
> Всё проясняется, тренер когото из наших спалил с пивом и сигаретой, *желание когото убить*
> 
> 
>  блин, а он сам че такой уж трезвенник????? :evil:


 нет, но он уже не тринеруется)))

----------


## Freezer2007

> *Freezer2007* прямо зимой на улице???


 не, не на улице. в манеже)))

----------


## WICKED

жил бы я там где зимы нету бегал бы круглый год.

----------


## Freezer2007

> жил бы я там где зимы нету бегал бы круглый год.


 зима есть везде!!!

----------


## WICKED

ну я имел ввиду снег и холод.

----------


## TUSKA

Странное состояние...обессиленное.Плохо,очень плохо.
плакать хочется,а повода нет-причин-то дофига.
Рамки,мои разлюбимые сучьи рамки-не плакать,нет боли,у тебя всё хорошо,держи себя в руках...Ох,бля,как же мне хочется иногда(а теперь чаще и чаще) поистерить,поорать,послать на хер начальство,наступить на ногу в метро,врезать кому-нибудь по морде!
А держу себя в руках,всё внутри трясётся от ненависти к самой себе,страшное напряжение,глотаю обиду,на уродливой морде-уродливая улыбка.как же!У меня всё хорошо!!!!!!!
БЛЯ.
Как же мне хочется плакать...
Плакать.....
Плакать............
Умереть................
Хватит лжи.............................

----------


## Slipknot

вот. я не выдержала. и высказала накипевшее своему. молодому человеку. если его можно назвать моим. если хотите-то-мы уже не виделись несколько месяцев. я имела полное право на это. Я уже просто так не могу. Просто накипело. Просто ДОстало. Просто.. вот.. 
могу даже письмо это суда выкинуть. на всеобщее обозрение. мне будет легче от этого. и похрен-что все эти слова. жестокие. и что они не правильные. Мне теперь ему хочется сделать больно. как он мне делал. вот... прям излила душу.. прям так легко стало. резко.. .. утром.. да.. .. вот оно:
у тебя есть время на всех. кроме меня. мне очень не приятно. 
знаешь, я человек гордый. и меня унижает тебе все время звонить и просить встречи. создается впечатление, что я за тобой бегаю. 
и ещё создается впечатление, что наши отношения, нужны тут только мне, а тебе на них уже давно, простите за мат, Срать.
Если тебе все это не нужно, то так и скажи. Потому что меня мучает твое отношение ко всему происходящему. Этот похуизм. Я уж не знаю-может это и не так. Может тебе и не все равно. да только я этого знать впринципе никак не могу. мы не общаемся. мы не видимся. мы живем соврешенно никак не связанно друг с другом. КОнечно -свободные отношения-это круто, но не на столько, что мы впринципе ничего не знаем о жизни друг друга. 
Ты мне нужен. До боли, до слез нужен. И если тебе все это надоело. скажи сейчас. я мучаюсь. Нужен. Но тебя нет. Я многое могу вытерпеть. и я терплю. но у меня переодически приходит точка кипения. когда я уже не могу сдерживаться. сейчас именно тот момент. уж извини. И не надо думать, будто я кого то себе нашла. Это не так. У меня такая жизнь, что у меня не поялвляется новых знакомств практически. а те что появляются-мне на них глубоко НАсрать. А на тебя нет. Только вот от тебя я никакой отдачи в свою сторону не чувствую. 
короче. я написала тебе смс. Захочешь встретиться-сам мне: звони, пиши, телефон, телеграф, интернет. все в твоих руках. могу ещё пейджер дать, валяется тут. ну хотя это уже наверно перебор. вот список телефонов даже напишу: Дом-ХХХ-ХХ-ХХ. Мобильный: 8(915)ХХХ-ХХ-ХХ. Ася 309-110-145.. г.о. Ул. . Дом-Квартира-. индекс .а я устала. и я пошла злиться на тебя. 
бл#. вот. опять. резкое желание напиться. и забыться. как обычно-когда хочется от проблем уйти. у.. ты ща себе столько всего нафантазируешь. Стася бухая где нить валяется с каким нить уродом.АГА? а я опять повторюсь-Них##, никого у меня, кроме тебя нет. Только вот тебе, моя любовь, ну##й-походу-сдалась. .. а ещё все поражаются-как только вы с Ним так живете? Не знаю. я . как мы с тобой живем. интересно очень живем. Ты даже вот на это письмо мне ничего не ответишь. я это тчно знаю. ты так всегда делаешь. мол-перебесится-успокоится.. Так.. все..мне надо в спорт зал. досвидания. 
и все равно.
ЗЫ. место где я ему писала номера и адреса. я отредактировала. на заметку-он их естественно уже и так знал. без меня. да.. и мат я закрасила.

----------


## Slipknot

да.. кто то может и скажет-что я дура, что выношу личную жизнь на всеобщее обозрение. но можете говорить что хотите. Именно что дело лично мое. и от того что хоть ктото это прочитает (ибо он сто пудов это проигнорит)..мне от этого легче.  Разрядка.

----------


## Slipknot

*TUSKA*
я с вами сейчас полностью солидарна в данном аспекте и наборе чувств.

----------


## TUSKA

у-ха-ха...
ЭЙ!Суицидальный народ!Дорогие суицидёры!Просьба-минуточку внимания!
Мне,сука,надоело молчать!Мне,бля,надоело жить чужой жизнью!Мне бля,надоело заглядывать в глаза.
Я-полная сука,да,я знаю!Так знайте и вы-вот где сосредоточие вселенского дерьма,вот где зло и злоба,вот она-это Туска!
А давайте и я сейчас буду истерить!Не мной началось,не мной закончится!
Где мой алкоголь?Вливайся(минуточку...ням-ням.)
Тут все поистерили и не раз.Я не буду больше никого успокаивать.
мне плевать,что никто не прочитает этот пост.
Хотите,скажу-идите к чертям?Так я скажу.
эй,Риого!Ты дал мне повод пореветь(ах-ха-ха-хахххххаааа!!!!!)СПАСИБО.
И всё на этом!
Я никого не люблю.И меня никто не любит.Равновесие.
У меня слов нет,одни эмоции.
У меня дерьмовый период в жизни,очередная переоценка,на работе полная хуйня.
Ах,хотела поматериться-чтобы вышло так красиво,как Олмейки,как у Княжны,а не могу-рамки-рамочки мои.Туска,тусенька,как же я тебя люблю,как же я тебя ненавижу,сучка,когда же ты подохнешь?
Ты никому не нужна,никому,никому,уходи,убирайся,катись отсюда,без тебя лучше,давай же,ну же...
Я ненавижу.Я люблю.Я напиваюсь.
Пиво вперемешку с ликёром.И много-много сигарет...
А завтра утром я проснусь и буду продолжать жить.
Это не закончится вовек!Эй,Антон!А ведь ты здесь-с нами,правда?Я видела тебя,грёбаный ты гений-самоубийца!!!
Ты ушёл,да.а чемвсё кончилось?Храни тебя Бездна?Эльфийка с глазами весеннего неба?Где сигареты,чёрт.
Немо.Демон.Таргитрай.Мистерия.Единороги.
Хуй вас всех побери.Чёрт с вами со всеми.
Чтоб вас всех порвало вашим же счастьем.
Уходя-уходи.
Если бы не дети,которые не нужны никому,кроме меня,я бы ушла-ушла пусть и с 9 попытки,но ушла бы.А там-будь что будет.
МЕНЯ НЕТ!Я-нигде и никогда!
ХА-ХА-ХА.бля,надо выпить.
Интересно,забанят меня или нет?

----------


## TUSKA

*Slipknot*
я всё прочитала и кое-где по несколько раз.Солидарность-первое,о чём хотелось сказать,но вы сказали это раньше.Что ж,остаётся только повторить.

----------


## TUSKA

*Slipknot*
я всё прочитала и кое-где по несколько раз.Солидарность-первое,о чём хотелось сказать,но вы сказали это раньше.Что ж,остаётся только повторить.

----------


## TUSKA

у-а-а-а!
 :lol: Только что поняла-какое хуёвое у меня имя!мама,мама,ты почему меня не спросила,когда называла?
о,а с ликёра торкает...ща я ишшшо шампанским запью.И тогда держитесь.

----------


## TUSKA

о,как я пьяна...грей тут,на форуме.греюшка,хочешь,забань меня.и я тогда сдохну(вот счастье -то вам всем)от боли...
я всегда,всегда знала-наша провинция,наш солнечный город(даже можно сказать,городишко) порождал и порождает самых-самых великих людей.
чего стоит грей?да он же создал этот форум!мы ему всем обязаны.и он из моего родного города,на холмах,солнечный маленький родной мой любимый город.прости.

----------


## TUSKA

нет,нет.этого не было.

----------


## TUSKA

Варлурни...Древней силы цитадель.
Темница и святая колыбель.

Сыктывкар,я поеду в сыктывкар в мае.и если ты умер,я умру вслед за тобой.

Боги,кто-нибудь,кто-нибудь.

Скажите,что вы любите меня!

Вот и слёзы,наконец...

Пожалуйста,простите меня

----------


## Slipknot

*TUSKA*
никто не станет вас банить, думаю. все нормально. на срыв каждый имеет право. 
все тут люди. и все всё понимают. 



> Солидарность-первое,о чём хотелось сказать,но вы сказали это раньше


  на ней, наверно мир и держется.

----------


## Вия

туся,лап успокойся.все будет хорошо,все наладится.я в тебя верю

----------


## ER

*TUSKA*, форумчане с тобой!!!!

----------


## MATARIEL

*TUSKA*, давай выговаривайся доконца.., если конечно это был не конец))) что еще накипело?... что еще мучает...? я когда читал твои посты то мне почему то казалось, что ты что то сдерживала... можешь говорить все как есть...))) и...



> TUSKA, форумчане с тобой!!!!

----------


## NamelessChild

Боже мой, как же я хочу знать свое будущее. До конца.

----------


## свобода

> Боже мой, как же я хочу знать свое будущее. До конца.


 Зачем тбе это?

----------


## NamelessChild

> Зачем тбе это?


 Даже не знаю, как объяснить.
Я как пони по кругу.
Я ищу, за что зацепиться.
Я боюсь надеяться понапрасну.

----------


## свобода

А ты не ходи как пони по кругу, попробуй уйти в сторону...
И скажу честно, от знания этого одни неприятности. Потому, что лучше знать и менять всё в своей жизни.. чем что-то узнать и опустить руки.

----------


## MATARIEL

Будущее на то и есть чтобы строить его....

----------


## NamelessChild

Я боюсь того, чего (кого) я не понимаю.
Боже, как я банальна и предсказуема. :lol:

----------


## BlackBlood

Для каждого уже написано будущее... и его нельзя изменить

----------


## свобода

> Я боюсь того, чего (кого) я не понимаю. 
> Боже, как я банальна и предсказуема.


 Да ничего подобного. Это естественно... но узнав будущее, не думай, что многое в жизни станет легче..

----------


## NamelessChild

> но узнав будущее, не думай, что многое в жизни станет легче..


 Зато не будет...ну, знаешь, как в детстве - падаешь на асфальт и расшибаешь коленки. Ничего страшного не произошло, и жизнь твою это в принципе не изменило - но больно и обидно так, что будь здоров.

----------


## свобода

Но зато это было, ты чувствовала боль.. а представь ты всё знаешь и меняешь всё.. не падаешь, не обжигаешься... стираешь то, что может быть больным для тебя... тогда теряет смысл жизни... А чтоб не падать нужно аккуратнее быть))))

----------


## NamelessChild

> нужно аккуратнее быть


 Точно. Я стараюсь. )

----------


## MATARIEL

> Точно. Я стараюсь. )


 Ведь в стараниях заключено наше будущее, так что надо смело идти вперед...

----------


## NamelessChild

Но иногда, знаешь, я людей имею в виду. Хочется иногда забыть про осторожность, вообще про все забыть. А потом - бац! - и "все коленки разбиты"...

----------


## U.F.O.

Ура! Попытался начать относительно здоровый образ жизни..)) как полагаецо с панидельника..) сходил в тренажорку..) явно перестарался.. буюсь представить што будет с моим телом завтра...) по груше тож побил - чуть не свернул се запястья!!))

----------


## TUSKA

Ох ты,ёлки...  :Embarrassment: ops:   :Embarrassment: ops: 
Ради Бога,простите меня.
*MATARIEL*
ты абсолютно прав.Сказала далеко-о не всё,что хотела.Наверное,выпила слишком много.Я просто стараюсь всем помочь,под всех подстроиться,всем быть удобной,поэтому никогда не могу сказать то,что думаю на самом деле.
Вот даже алкоголь не помог.
Кстати!Моя печень ищет нового хозяина,который будет о ней заботиться. :lol:

----------


## MATARIEL

*TUSKA*, да не надо извиняться...) а сказать все ты мне можешь... :wink: 

*NamelessChild*, ты права, но разве будет тогда интерес если ты знаешь людей и то что они потом сделают по отношению к тебя, ведь мы и знакомимся, чтобы найти интересных людей...

----------


## MATARIEL

Уря!!!!.... у нас снег идет...сильный сильный и такими большими хлопьями, я так рад что весна пока еще не наступила...)))) сейчас поеду в универ и как раз прогуляюсь немного..)

----------


## Вия

трр)))вот и я....вЧЕРА погуляли так се....))но зато погода супер была,плюс охрененый был и градус тоже)))все супер,ша скоро поеду домой.а ведь только 5 утра!((почти 6..тусь,тебе нужно было выговорится,так что все оки,забудь.)))

----------


## TUSKA

Всем большое спасибо.
Особенно тем,кто захотел утешить.
Как хорошо,что вы есть.

Особенный респект,конечно,Тому-Кто-Пришёл-На-Следующее-Утро.Без тебя я бы загнулась просто,от того,что мне физически плохо и морально-хуже некуда.И за помощь с детьми.И за твои руки.

----------


## Slipknot

хехе.. а у нас тут, НАконец то, простите, этот сука снег расстаил!)) 
сегодня-очень тепло! .. ъ
завтра навено аж в Зоопарк съезжу! ДРУГ ИЗ САМАРЫ ПРИЕЗЖАеТ!!))и я поведу его гулять в сторону Болотной площади.. к мосту.-который ведет к третьяковской галлерее...)..потом в зоопарк подадимся..)) Друг!)) ура.. три года не видела..)).. осталось добиться от него где он,сволоч , живет..говорит в шереметьево-никак не может понять что это не москва... .. 0.О чувствую я скоро потеряю терпение)

----------


## Вия

весь месяц был позитив...но сейчас он испарился...ппц...возможно у меня больше нет парня...нет цели в жизни...за 30минут он сделал мне больно,чуть не вывихнул мне руку(раньше такого не было)он был пьян,в шутку типа говорил чтобы я просила за что то у него прощения.даже слезы которые при одном повороте руки его не остановили..у меня началась истерика...но он держал мою руку и скручивал еще сильнее

----------


## Вия

я билась в истерике,мне было дико больно...потом я уже стала кричать(были на улице)он после 5минутного крика отпустил и прижал к себе,гладил по голове,успокаивал...я ревела,билась,но он держал...говорил что не хотел сделать больно что это случайно все...а потом просто он сказал "ты хочешь меня послать?"я "нет!...ты обещал что  никогда не поднимешь на меня руку!"он"все..."я вырвалась...он развернулся и ушел...

----------


## Freezer2007

*Вия*
если он не может себя контролировать, то нех пить, плахой парень

----------


## Вия

я не знаю оборачивался ли он,смотрел ли вслед...я бежала...бежала и ревела...зашла в магазин и купила сигареты...девушка(продавщица) даже денег не взяла.через весь город я шла и ревела меня колотило...было дико больно...вспоминала все...все что было...все...30марта у нас было бы 7месяцев(((я пришла на кладбище...за час выкурила пол пачки и все время смотрела в одну точку пыталась что то понять...зачем это он сделал?зачем?ведь он любит,я знаю...

----------


## MATARIEL

*Вия*, да какой он парень раз так с тобой поступает?!?! И просто развернулся и ушел...? Может он просто играет с твоими чувствами...?

----------


## Вия

сейчас на душе пусто...как в тумане все...а сердце...еле слышу...но дышать почти не могу...даже кричать нет сил...все на кладбище выкричала что в душе было...так спать хочется(((

----------


## MATARIEL

*Вия* - поспи... поможет... а пустота имеет свойство заполняться... :Wink: 
Тебе надо просто отпустить его...

----------


## Вия

фриз,он взрослый...пусть че хочет то и делает.хоть алкашем становится,я пыталась с этим боротся...бесполезно.
матариэль,да ушел...знаешь он не ребенок и я уже тоже...это тупо играть моими чувствами...когда он знает что кроме него меня в жизни ничего больше не держит

----------


## Freezer2007

*Вия*
не имеет значения насколько он взрослый, настоящий парень себя контролирует всегда, причинить девушке боль это бесчестно

----------


## MATARIEL

Тебе надо просто переждать пока все успокоиться.. вот увидишь, потом будешь с улыбкой вспоминать это... а его пошли.. просто выпусти на него весь этот пар... он это заслужил.

----------


## Вия

блин...я не могу=(он позвонил недавно просил прощения...и блин...первый раз в жизни я слышала как он плакал=(((ппц...я не могла его ударить...не могла...вот кого кого а на него не могу руку поднять((
он сказал что никогда этот случай не забудет...что такого больше не повторится.блин(((я не могу без него(((

----------


## alonely

Разрывается. Всё разрывается... внутри и снаружи.
В глазах туман, лишь силуэты прохожих, лишь тени.
В каждой частичке мира, в каждом отблеске и отражении, - безнадежность.
Я больше не могу отвлечься.
Мне не за что... - не за что цепляться.

----------


## Агата

вот черт.... давно сюда не заходила...
Туска , извини за тормозную реакцию, но я придерживаюсь правила"лучше поздно чем никогда" :wink:  так что, позволь сказать следующее: этот форум для многих из нас стал родным, и каждый его участник тоже стал как родной человек. и ты - не исключение. ты всегда помогала советами, всегда старалась помочь тем, кто бился в истерике, так что имеешь полное право на срыв=)) и вообще - нечего извиняться! мы тебя любим и все простим! (хотя в данной ситуации тут даже и прощать нечего было=)) и только поробуй уйти!атата те будет!=) никто здесь не хочет твоего ухода. а на счет печени... хватит ее сажать - пожалей бедняжку!=))))

----------


## Агата

*Вия*, солнце мое, лови сообщение в контакте

----------


## Агата

> Разрывается. Всё разрывается... внутри и снаружи. 
> В глазах туман, лишь силуэты прохожих, лишь тени. 
> В каждой частичке мира, в каждом отблеске и отражении, - безнадежность. 
> Я больше не могу отвлечься. 
> Мне не за что... - не за что цепляться.


 так не цепляйся.... просто плыви по течению и ни о чем не думай... дождь не может идти вечно....

----------


## Агата

щас пойду делать блинчики...=) поминать буду

----------


## Slipknot

*Вия*
как правило, не обижайся на меня пожалуйста, это просто тупые факты-как правило-ударил один раз-может ударить и второй. пройдет пару лет, возможно больше-что нибудь опять пошатнется между вами, и это может произойти ещё раз... тут все все в твоих руках-но ты не забывай поговорку-что не делается-то к лучшему.. так что... Ты просто прими как факт-любое твое решение будет правильным.

----------


## TUSKA

*Вия*,Солнышко!
Боль-это первое,что узнает человек,родившись.
Я не буду сейчас осуждать твоего парня,хоть ты,возможно,ждёшь этого.
Он сделал тебе больно лишь только потому что любит,и ему самому больно за все твои слёзы,за то,что ты можешь уйти.Он боится тебя потерять,ему страшно-ты видела это?парни скрывают чувства,а вот алкоголь снял запреты.И ему захотелось отплатить-болью на боль.Боль-самое близкое человеку чувство,самый первый инстинкт-сделать больно врагу.
Он сделал больно любимой,потому что в тебе самой сидит его враг-твоя возможность уйти от него.
поверь,этот случай-самое что ни есть доказательство его любви!
Звучит чудовищно.
Знаешь что-сейчас отсыпайся,успокаивайся и подумаешь обо всём потом.На трезвую голову.Взвесишь всё.Он извинился,он был пьян,он был не в себе.
Тут,скорее всего,нет злого умысла.Время покажет.Прости его,если можешь,но обязательно заставь извиниться,чтобы он понял,что виноват!!
Решать тебе,конечно,но советую терпеть до поры,всё равно приходится меняться ради любимого и для того,чтоб счастливой,надо платить.
И я не раз была бита парнями. :lol:

----------


## Slipknot

нашла у родителей в комнате очередного паука. петащила к себе в комнату. как он спортовилялся. ( думал наверно я его убить хочу. глупый паук-теперь будет без одной ноги. фу-где тот хваленый ремонт-который был у меня в комнате год назад? 0_О 
весь подаконник в паутине. там уже борьба идет за жизненное пространство между различными организмами.. скоро они выгонят меня из моей комнаты.. Ну ниче.. Паучки пусть живут. .. Была я.. как то-в квартире-где жила бабушка.. на её похороны, так нашла у неё в её огромном цветке Такого паучище!.. Размером с пол моего пальца (правда они у меня очень маленькие).. но все равно а на спине огромный крест.. .. просто не стандартный паук для Московской области.. огромный.. и от куда он у неё взялся?.. посадила в банку (все думала-вроде у нас кусучих нет, но у нес и таких больших нет)..так что ради предосторожности сунула сначала в такой-знаете-доисторические спичечные коробки? помните? огромные такие? зеленого цвета ещё?)..у бабушки были.. сунула его туда..а потом в банку.. потом к себе в комнату привезла.. долго жил.. месяца два-у меня на окне.. сдох =( или его убили.. другие организмы с моего окна.. =( все таки сдох наверно.. мух у меня нету..и комаров.. =( и мошек.. =(.. бедный.. интересно-а чем они у меня питаются?.. вот..например если ты живешь где нибудь в Борисоглебске, например, в частном доме-то такое явление как мухи-это нормально, а у меня кругом дома .. -(.. а кстати=ещё пол года назад купила я в зоомагазине сверчков.. 10 штук. Ну думала девок с класса попугать. а жалко стало.. девки бешенные..всех бы сверчков убили бы своими каблучищами.. агрессивные девочки-чего им таракшки сделали?.. а куда девать сверчков-.. фиг его знает... посадила  в банку, поставила на окно.. а ночью они все повылазили.. и потом неделю у меня в квартире по ночам сверчковали. =( вот как папа ругался..=( потом штук 5 кошка схела..одного нашла-он был инвалидом без ноги.. отдала паукам.. кажись они его сожрали.. (пауки у меня на окне не стандартные).. а что с остальными стало-история умалчивает.. А ещё я помню тараканов Кричащих купила в зоомагазине-учителей пугать.. ,..вот это номер в школе на уроке химии был... Я ей на стол положила-а тараканы-они существа спокойные..сидят себе.. мел кушают, а она приходит=бла бла бла-заметила-и давай в них кидаться и кричать-тараканы видимо испугались-и тоже кричать начали-ну ясень пень-она стол трясет.. бедным страшно.. как они вопили.. никогда не забуду-фиг поймешь-кто громче орал))..зато нас с урока отпустили.. все искали очаг -от куда ж тараканы ты наползли..пока билогичка не пришла-и не сказала-что такие тараканы сами по себе не заводятся.. африканские они что ли были.. уж не помню..эх..жалко их.. их ботинками всех поубивали. =(..

----------


## Агата

> А ещё я помню тараканов Кричащих купила в зоомагазине-учителей пугать.. ,..вот это номер в школе на уроке химии был... Я ей на стол положила-а тараканы-они существа спокойные..сидят себе.. мел кушают, а она приходит=бла бла бла-заметила-и давай в них кидаться и кричать-тараканы видимо испугались-и тоже кричать начали-ну ясень пень-она стол трясет.. бедным страшно.. как они вопили.. никогда не забуду-фиг поймешь-кто громче орал))..зато нас с урока отпустили.. все искали очаг -от куда ж тараканы ты наползли..пока билогичка не пришла-и не сказала-что такие тараканы сами по себе не заводятся.. африканские они что ли были.. уж не помню..эх..жалко их.. их ботинками всех поубивали. =(..


 ну ты рулишь!=)))))))))0 
извини, но у ж кого кого но тараканов мне не жаль :roll: вообще насекомых не люблю :roll: 
а пауки с крестами - это тру!=))) готишненько 8)

----------


## Slipknot

*Агата*
 :Smile:   я просто вообще всяку живность люблю)
у меня дома бегает огромная собачище) и монстр котяра) даже фотки покажу их: 
 
это моя собака Герда. Тут она кажется маленькой. Но размеры у неё Кавазкой овчарки..)).. Ещё во время ремонта в моей комнате..) в прошлом году)) такая она счастливая собачка=)

а это мой Шредер. Вообще её зовут Кристи. Но я зову её Шредер. ) ну или КРындер иногда..)животные едиснтвенные существа-которые не придают никогда.

----------


## MATARIEL

*Slipknot*, я тоже люблю животных))) такие ляпочки))))) а с тараканами жеско было...Х)
У меня тоже тут в углу паутина висит... ну и пусть висит))))




> И я не раз была бита парнями.


 Скажи мне их адреса!!!... я им ноги переломаю)))

----------


## Slipknot

ушла в спорт зал.

----------


## MATARIEL

*Slipknot*, удачи!

----------


## Вия

спасибо всем)))вы очень хорошие люди,даете правильные советы.я правда бы сделала так если бы не любила его..)туська,лап,ты замечательная.)))все именно так как ты написала..блин...))сегодня он почти от себя никуда не отпускал))обнимал крепко и нежно))спасибо кто поддержал))я вас оч люблю.))

----------


## TUSKA

*Агата*
Спасибо тебе большое.Вот чего от тебя точно не дождаться,так это глупых или необдуманных слов.))
*MATARIEL*
ой,забей!Не буду даже вспоминать о тех случаях.с глаз долой,из сердца вон.Мне нисколько не больно,я не помню даже ничего.Изнасявкали как-то раз,так я на следующий день уже простила и поняла того парня.
Да,непонятна мне человеческая психика,а точнее-моя.Тяжёлые вещи переношу на раз-два-три,а над всякой ерундой рыдаю неделями.
*Slipknot*
У меня была кошечка-один в один твоя!Чёрная и глазастая.Эся.Умерла осенью 2005-не смогла разродиться.

----------


## TUSKA

*Вия*
ну вот  и слава Богу!Всё разрешилось  :Big Grin:  .Очень за вас рада.ах,у вас сейчас такой сладкий период будет :roll:  :wink: Давай,наслаждайся.Потом настрадаешься ещё,а сейчас люби!!!И будь любимой!
Кстати,обалденная подпись!Твои стихи?

----------


## Агата

*Slipknot*
ААААААААААА!!!! Герда такая лапочка!!! прям красавица!!!! так и хочется ее погладить!!!!  :Big Grin:  
Шредер(почти как Шнайдер  :Big Grin:  )... оч похож на одну кошку мою... блин, у меня стока кошек поумирало :cry:

----------


## Агата

> Спасибо тебе большое.Вот чего от тебя точно не дождаться,так это глупых или необдуманных слов.))


 *немая благодарность*

----------


## Freezer2007

*Агата*
кошки в баню, заведи пёсика  :Big Grin:  

они шарошие друзья, и некоторые могут составить компанию када выпить нескем

----------


## Вия

туся,неа это слова из песни...сурганова-предчувствие смерти. вообще песня супер...))агата,полностью с тобой согласна!эти пуфистики супер))))

----------


## Агата

> заведи пёсика


 ага! зщаведу, лет так через 5, когда с общаги съеду=))))



> некоторые могут составить компанию када выпить нескем


 а кальян они не курят за кампанию? :wink:

----------


## Freezer2007

*Агата*



> а кальян она не курят за кампанию?


 не, непробовал, тогда лучше слона заведи, в хобот ему траву, поджечь, и кампания гатова))[/quote]

----------


## WICKED

*Slipknot* Вах! Прикольный карасик.

----------


## Агата

> тогда лучше слона заведи,


 и где мы с ним жить будем? в гаражах для самолетов?




> в хобот ему траву, поджечь, и кампания гатова))


 [/quote]
ужасть :lol:

----------


## Агата

снова в универ, потом домой, потом я снова весь день пропинаю балду, них не сделаю, а завтра буду попадать на микроэкономике, а потом и на экзамене по ней...
абсолютнейший пессимизм
вот такой я аболтус.

----------


## MATARIEL

Тока с универа... зол как черт... одногрупники блин.
Никогда еще не видел такого открытого пафоса и глупости в одном лице...

----------


## Агата

> одногрупники блин. 
> Никогда еще не видел такого открытого пафоса и глупости в одном лице...


 интересно, и какую тему твои одногруппники посмели затронуть?

----------


## MATARIEL

> интересно, и какую тему твои одногруппники посмели затронуть?


 Да у нас была какая то фигня про дом своей мечты, ну и там одна девушко начала говорить про вякую фигню... типа какая она будет крутая и знаменитая... и еще с такой увереностью... ппц... меня аж тошнить начало... там половина таких.

----------


## Slipknot

*MATARIEL*
да пусть мечтают. если они не осознают реальности. .. ты то что на это внимание обращаешь?)) может им так легче переживать все свои проблемы..может мы Су и отличаемся от них тем-что они умеют себе нафантазировать и не видеть того что есть реально вокруг них...  а мы .. сам знаешь что мы).. ты не обращай внимания) у меня тоже таких знакомых тьма...) мне только смешно.  Ак стати-если так подумать. вот они в себе уверены-может у них все и будет?..

----------


## MATARIEL

*Slipknot*, да пусть и живут в своих грезах...) но когда публично так говорят, то волей не волей приходиться слушать... хотя я уже давно забил на них. От таких личностей я стараюсь держаться подальше... как будто в них чувствуется другой мир

----------


## Агата

половина? а я думала у тя все такие=)) ну тогда тебе еще повезло, что половина=)) 
а я все-таки когда нибудь соберусь с силами и избавлю наш поток от всей блондинко-рассы!гыыы  :Big Grin:

----------


## MATARIEL

Обидно немного...
Сегодня ходил в клуб, где играли отличные группы(2 недели ждал)... не прошел фэйс контроль(до 18 не пускают), хотя мой брат (которому стока же скока и мне, 17) и друг (которому 16) прошли... а 18 мне будет через 3 недели!
пришлось идти через весь город домой.... автобусе уже не ходили, зато прошелся по ночному городу...)
Но до сих пор помню сожалеющее лицо брата,... а точнее маску за которой скрывалась ухмылка, и фраза друга: "Да с тобой вечно проблемы!"...

----------


## Агата

*Slipknot*, ты права, но вот только ... я например могу слушать спокойно, ну максимум - с усмешкой их ... ну , скажем, мысли, но начинаю беситься , когда они начинают ОСУЖДАТЬ су, наркоманов, алкоголиков и прочих.... они, с их тупыми мыслями, -никто и пусть заткнут свои рты! *ненависть* я вообще терпеть не могу, когда люди начинают накидываться на кого либо(да пусть даже это будет мать-наркоманка, у которой ребенок ползает в собственном дерьме - они не имеют права ее судить. потому что никто ведь не знает, что было бы с ними, проживи они жизнь этой самой наркоманки... может, они были бы еще хуже...)
в основном мне их жаль. но порой накатывает агрессия.



> как будто в них чувствуется другой мир


 чужой, враждебный, который только и ждет от тебя оплошности, чтобы перемыть тебе кости. ну что ж - я доставлю им это удовольствие, а потом рассмеюсь им в лицо :twisted:

----------


## Агата

> а точнее маску за которой скрывалась ухмылка,


 а может ухмылка показалась?... :roll: 

зато ты наверн вдоволь насладился ночным городом!  :Smile:  ночь - это кайф!! а особенно период от пол пятого до полшестого : почти никого
нет и все дороги принадлежат тебе!=)
блиииииииин, как вспомню свои ночные шарахания по моему любимому Мирному... ммм настальгия... ночь, снег, морозец, крыши, сигареты, музыка,  слезы, одиночество... эх....

----------


## свобода

> чужой, враждебный, который только и ждет от тебя оплошности, чтобы перемыть тебе кости. ну что ж - я доставлю им это удовольствие, а потом рассмеюсь им в лицо


 Ух какая ты унас=))




> Но до сих пор помню сожалеющее лицо брата,... а точнее маску за которой скрывалась ухмылка, и фраза друга: "Да с тобой вечно проблемы!"...


 Н-да  :?  хороший же у тебя брат(

----------


## Агата

> а 18 мне будет через 3 недели!


 а мне почти через 9 месяцев!! :lol: 
не хачу................... :cry:

----------


## свобода

> MATARIEL писал(а):
> а 18 мне будет через 3 недели! 
> 
> а мне почти через 9 месяцев!!  
> не хачу...................


 Хочешь не хочешь... а придёца  :twisted:

----------


## Агата

Свобода!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! приветь!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Big Grin:  скока дней осталось до соревнований? я чето уже сбилась со счета=)

----------


## свобода

> Свобода!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! приветь!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  скока дней осталось до соревнований? я чето уже сбилась со счета=)


 Родная... ты о чём???? Соревнования)))))

----------


## Агата

> Хочешь не хочешь... а придёца


 нееееееееееееееет :x  дайте мне пульт времени , ну такой, как в Клике=)
хочу быть вечно молодой и вечно пьяной! ну или на крайняк - обдолбанной.гы. и розовые очки не понадобятся даж=)))

----------


## Агата

йа про те, в которых ты участвовать собералась=))) я чего то напуталь что ль? :roll:   :Smile:

----------


## свобода

> свобода писал(а):
> Хочешь не хочешь... а придёца 
> 
> нееееееееееееееет  дайте мне пульт времени , ну такой, как в Клике=)


 Я могу ток дать то что греет сино-сино ушки))) Пульта у меня нет)))

----------


## свобода

> йа про те, в которых ты участвовать собералась=))) я чего то напуталь что ль?


 А))) до них надо ещё дожить))))

----------


## Агата

> Я могу ток дать то что греет сино-сино ушки))) Пульта у меня нет)))


 ну давай хоть это  :Big Grin:  наверно пора уже учиться начинать :roll: 




> А))) до них надо ещё дожить))))


 доживешь! куда ти денешься! :twisted:  :wink:

----------


## свобода

> свобода писал(а):
> Я могу ток дать то что греет сино-сино ушки))) Пульта у меня нет)))
> 
> ну давай хоть это  наверно пора уже учиться начинать


 Да! Да! Да!!!!!! Пора бы!




> свобода писал(а):
> А))) до них надо ещё дожить))))
> 
> доживешь! куда ти денешься!


 на самом деле мне рановато щас вступать-то в гонки))) Я вповороты не вхожу)))))

----------


## свобода

Как можно заставить себя вспомнить прошлое? И от чего человек частично может потерять память?

----------


## MATARIEL

подождать и пораспрашивать... ведь именно так ты поступала...)

----------


## Freezer2007

*свобода*



> от чего человек частично может потерять память?


 от удара головой, теоретически от очень сильного стреса, сознание может заблокировать часть воспоминаний, от склероза

----------


## свобода

> подождать и пораспрашивать... ведь именно так ты поступала...)


 спросами память не востановишь)) Проверено)) Одну и ту же ситуацию люди могут по разному рассказывать)))




> теоретически от очень сильного стреса, сознание может заблокировать часть воспоминаний,


 про стрес это конечно интерестно.

----------


## Агата

хм... вот я думаю... а что есть у человека??.. все его вещи ему не принадлежат - их можно украсть, их может кто то сжечь, твоя квартира может "ненароком" взлететь на воздух изза "случайной" утечки газа; твои друзья, родные, дети - могу просто отвернуться от тебя, их может забрать смерть; твоя жизнь... - тебя могут убить, смерть может забрать тебя , когда ты совсем этого не хочешь; твоя память... - и память может исчезнуть.... так что же, у нас, получается, ничего нет? ничто действительно нам не принадлежит???? 
ничего, кроме рамок и стереотипов, увлечений и зависимостей.
именно это не позволят стать абсолютно свободными

----------


## MATARIEL

> так что же, у нас, получается, ничего нет? ничто действительно нам не принадлежит????


 Сердце...

----------


## Freezer2007

*MATARIEL*



> Сердце...


 а моё серце мне не принадлежит, разве что как насос кровь перекачивающий.

----------


## Агата

> Сердце...


 чувства?... хм.. надо подумать над этим....




> а моё серце мне не принадлежит, разве что как насос кровь перекачивающий.


 ага... мне тоже порой кажется что мои чувства не пренадлежат...
а вот как нибудь встретят меня в темном переулке, стукнут по головешке, вырежут мое сердце и продадут на черном рынке.... :twisted: и сдохну я , и человеку какому нибудь сделаю орошо!!!! хей, рябятушки с донорского черного рыночка, где ж вы?

----------


## свобода

> хей, рябятушки с донорского черного рыночка, где ж вы?


 они прячутся)




> а вот как нибудь встретят меня в темном переулке, стукнут по головешке, вырежут мое сердце и продадут на черном рынке....


 они по другому поступают, людей уже по головешке не бьют)

----------


## Агата

> они по другому поступают, людей уже по головешке не бьют)


 та не страшно - пусть делают че хотят, лишь бы прибили.

----------


## свобода

> та не страшно - пусть делают че хотят, лишь бы прибили.


 родная они ща маскеруются)) 
Попал человек в ДТП. Приезжает наша "скорая" оценила ситуацию. Подгребла под крылышко человека и давай вырезать всё что можно. А потом напишет в своём протокольчике: скончался от серьёзных травм в ДТП....
У нас был случай хороший: авария на мотоцикле, причём серьёзная. Парня забрали. Его можно было спасти в принципе, он бы и дальше жил... но распорядились по другому... Так что №1 в очереди по расдаче органов это мотоциклисты (ну по крайней мере у нас), потом ДТП основные.. потом продажа детей.. а дальше я не помню..

----------


## Агата

значит звякну брату, проконсультируюсь, как угонять моты, пойду угоню, разгонюсь как нидбь коряво, но сильно и - здравствуй донорское будущее!
как план? ништячек?

----------


## свобода

Я тя могу проконсультировать сама.. но ток знай, ты можешь не слабо получить собственно и от владельца этого транспорта))

Н-да... план аж позитивом навевает...

как обстановка с едой и общагой?

----------


## Slipknot

ностальгия мучает..и даже знаю почему. посмотрела тут сегодня ночью фильм 12 (двенадцать). пришла к выводу что он мне дико понравился. И понравился он даже не игрой актеров. Не сюжетом, а тем, что там о чеченце. У меня вообще с этой ницией свои воспоминания ... и потому... не могу. ночью снилась все картинка с детства..наверно фильмом навеяло.. но..
помню-костер во вдоре..посреди двора.. кругом машины..а мы там, на траве (которой уже нет)..около дерева.. ночь 12 часов ночи. на улице тепло, лето..жаркое..теплое лето.. РОдители все сами на улице..кругом люди..хоть и ночь...а людей море. И горит наш костер. Огромный костер. мы сожгли  в нем какую то лавочку) вокруг этого огромного костра ещё два маленьких. и нас детей человек 10. или больше. В детстве у нас во дворе (мне 11-13 лет где то) жила чеченская семья. Хоть многие и ненавидят людей с гор, а зря. Вы знаете-это могут быть вполне достойные приветливые и замечательные люди. (пардон-я не говорю о тех кто прет в Россию Насилует наших женщин, убивает и грабит, это звери а не люди).. а это была интелегентная семья. Мама папа с высшим образованием.. Но жили они в чечне..все детство моего друга. Их сына. И вот я помню-этот костер-и он стоит в этом дыму.. и подсвечиваемый огнем..имя у него такое.. как то .. Моух.. Моух..не помню сложное.. Мы звали его просто Моу и как он танцует с этим ножом. (вот как раз фильм 12 мне навеял).. почестному-он мне был другом. Кстати-чеченцы-они нас призирают. Славян. Считают нас животными-которых нужно только резать. Ну вот как то так получилось, эта семья хорошая была. И Моу мне другом был. Правда помню слова сестры его до сих пор:"Вы русские все в огне гореть будете".. вот..
и вот он стоит .. ножом..так.. Он кстати меня научил немного с ножом обращаться-конечно так как он не умею. но ножей я точно не боюсь))общаясь с ним немного узнала о Народах с Гор.. интересные.. Страшные для Русских. восновном.. зато их способность терпеть... Боль.. к чему я?.. Они не пьют. Может и не зря они нас за Барашков держат?... Мы чуть что-бежим..пьем.. или ещё чего..а они нет.. у них другая культура-порой мне кажется-более правильная чем наша.. Мне не нравится положение женщины в их культуре-но все же в целом_их поведение.. Нравится мне больше..Всю ночь снилось-дым огонь. и моу. как он ножом.. А потом три года назад они в чечню уехали. Отца его убили на рассовой почве.. они и уехали. Даже грустно. Стало. Помню плакала дома-когда узнала что больше его никогда не увижу. расстроилась) сейчас уже ничего) но детство-оно не дает спокойно жить))... столько всего было.. не то что сейчас..

----------


## Агата

> Я тя могу проконсультировать сама


 неее, брат у меня тот еще спец(не в обиду тебе сказано!=))) но всегда рада тебя послушать!консультируй!=))


> ты можешь не слабо получить собственно и от владельца этого транспорта


 ниипёт




> как обстановка с едой и общагой?


 общага еще не скоро нарисуется.... с едой... да вот мед с чае пью, ну или чай с медом.

----------


## MATARIEL

> значит звякну брату, проконсультируюсь, как угонять моты, пойду угоню, разгонюсь как нидбь коряво, но сильно и - здравствуй донорское будущее!


 Я те дам будущее!!!!.... даже не думай о таком будущем...)

----------


## свобода

> но детство-оно не дает спокойно жить))...


 оно порой всем спокойно не даёт жить...

Красивая история из воего детства.. перечитывала дважды. Жаль ,что всё так вышло.

----------


## Агата

*Slipknot*
во всякой нации есть плюсы и минусы... россия лучшая страна, ибо в ней нас так много, таких разных...
ностальгия? и меня она тож мучает...

----------


## свобода

> Цитата:
> значит звякну брату, проконсультируюсь, как угонять моты, пойду угоню, разгонюсь как нидбь коряво, но сильно и - здравствуй донорское будущее! 
> 
> Я те дам будущее!!!!.... даже не думай о таком будущем...)


 +1




> свобода писал(а):
> Я тя могу проконсультировать сама
> 
> неее, брат у меня тот еще спец(не в обиду тебе сказано!=))) но всегда рада тебя послушать!консультируй!=))


 Родная, за угон статья)))))

----------


## Агата

*MATARIEL*, та лана.. че ты? может мое сердце будет служить доброму человеку, и оно позволит прожить ему несколько лет, за которые он успеет сделать много хороших дел

----------


## Агата

> Родная, за угон статья)))))


 да ти што???  :Big Grin:  только кому статья то? моему трупу с вырезанным сердцем???  :Big Grin:

----------


## свобода

> свобода писал(а):
> Родная, за угон статья)))))
> 
> да ти што???  только кому статья то? моему трупу с вырезанным сердцем???


 А ты заводить-то умеешь???? рулить, ты знаешь, что такое переключение передач?? Родная моя))) лучше чай с мёдом пей))) 




> MATARIEL, та лана.. че ты? может мое сердце будет служить доброму человеку, и оно позволит прожить ему несколько лет, за которые он успеет сделать много хороших дел


 а может быть и нет.

----------


## Slipknot

*Агата*
лучше сама сделай чего нибудь для людей полезного. конечно) благородно.. но не надо.

----------


## Агата

> А ты заводить-то умеешь???? рулить, ты знаешь, что такое переключение передач?? Родная моя))) лучше чай с мёдом пей)))


 ну ... вот... консультатор из тя чаго то не очень для мну=) пойду к братцу=)))
а заводить я умею :twisted: а остальное пох :twisted: 




> а может быть и нет.


 это пусть Бог решает, кому достанется мой кусок плоти=)  (весьма эгоистично , не правда ли, скидывать всю ответственность на Бога? ну так на то он и Бог=))

----------


## свобода

> свобода писал(а):
> А ты заводить-то умеешь???? рулить, ты знаешь, что такое переключение передач?? Родная моя))) лучше чай с мёдом пей))) 
> 
> ну ... вот... консультатор из тя чаго то не очень для мну=) пойду к братцу=))) 
> а заводить я умею  а остальное пох


 Не надо просто ничего заводить и угонять. Пусть твоё сердечко будет у тебя... пусть бъётся в нём жизнь.. хоть и израненная, но жизнь.




> свобода писал(а):
> а может быть и нет.
> 
> это пусть Бог решает, кому достанется мой кусок плоти=) (весьма эгоистично , не правда ли, скидывать всю ответственность на Бога? ну так на то он и Бог=))


 да действительно... валить всё на Бога... порой мне кажеться он ничего не решает, адаёт это право нам

----------


## Агата

> лучше сама сделай чего нибудь для людей полезного. конечно) благородно.. но не надо.


 ага... я то сделаю ... как же.... почему то всегда вот так:я хочу людям сделать добро, а получается зло. чтото им всегда больно от моей заботы, от моих добрых побуждений.
черт.
а еще... как же все в этом мире зыбко... нельзя верить словам "всегда" и "никогда":
"я всегда буду с тобой"
"я никогда не разлюблю тебя"
блеф.
даже всегда и никогда друзей оказались ложными. в словах друзей я была уверена. думала, уж они то....
но блеф.
а сейчас я просто нек имею права винить и обижаться. ровно так же как не имела права думать, что у меня есть друзья. и вообще - близкие люди.
жить... тупая жизнь... нах жить , когда это усё так тупо... 
но нееет, я же обязательно буду жить... как бы сильно я не мечтала о смерти, как бы не звала ее  - хрен она удостиот меня своим вниманием.
я все таки люблю свою маму.. да. наверно  после ее смерти су вновь постучится мне в двери и окна... встречу с хлебом и солью. наверное.
я уже так боюсь слов. нет уверенности в том, что завтра  я не начну думать иначе, что завтра мое "наверное" не превратится в "точно" или просто в пустоту....
но кому какое дело до моих слов. 
они больше не имеют веса. все теперь невесомо. 
что меня держит? а ведь что то держит.. понять бы это... и обрубить последнюю связь и уйти. уйти туда, где не будет больше ничего. и тогда я уже буду свободной. и тогда уже смерть станет гоняться за мной. побегаешь, родная... ты еще за мной побегаешь... :twisted: 
боже, как я противоречива....

----------


## свобода

> и тогда уже смерть станет гоняться за мной. побегаешь, родная... ты еще за мной побегаешь...


 пусть бегает, сколько ей угодно, главное тебя она не должна догнать... 
и мы все порой бываем протеворечивы...

----------


## Агата

broken

----------


## Агата

твою мать... неужели я и вправду такая мразь, что они так ко мне сейчас относятся... вопрос в никуда... никогда мне они на них не ответят. я буду просто тупо ненавидеть себя и возюкать лезвием по венам. 
надо нормальные кресты наверн нарезать на запястьях а то у меня тут ересь какая то :lol: 
 я ведь не хотела далать этой всей боли им... (а голосок внутри говорит:"хотела, хотела.... еще как хотела...". мразь)и я борюсь то с собой то с ним...  хотя я уже не могу понять, где здесь голос , а где я...

----------


## свобода

Радость. Умеешь ты одним словом всё описать.

Удачи. *MATARIEL* Аська у меня не работает. Поэтому скажу сюда: я ухожу. А ты давай спать мигом, мне жалко твои глаза.. я и не раз писала об этом!
Улыбайся. 
Может скоро вернусь)))
*Агата* солнце, ты такой милый человечек. Мож забить нафиг на уроки)))) Смотря на аву, даже рука не поднимется нагреть ушки)) 
Не грусти.... будет не хватать.

----------


## свобода

> неужели я и вправду такая мразь


 ответ отрицательный.

----------


## Агата

> я ухожу


 куда?

----------


## MATARIEL

> Поэтому скажу сюда: я ухожу. А ты давай спать мигом, мне жалко твои глаза.. я и не раз писала об этом!


 ДА как будто я смогу заснуть после этого?!?!?!?!?!?!.............черт...

----------


## Вия

чет я тут по ходу что то пропустила...что у вас случилось?свобода,ты куда?у меня вообще вечер ужас...хороший друг сказал что мя любит...(млин так всегда(((ша 12 ночи сижу пью пиво...уже не помню сколько выпила,но так плохо чета(((морально)((

----------


## Агата

вай, вай...чувствую седня весь день накроется=( такие наполеоновские планы на день были, а теперь придется остаться дома - глотать таблеточки и мерить температурку :evil:

----------


## Вия

ти заболела?=(

----------


## Агата

дя=( ну так - не сильно, но все равно хреновастенько=( причем нифигане пойму, как это я так умудрилдась? =?

Вия, как там твои многочисленные поклонники?=)

----------


## Вия

бегаем от большинства))как учеба?)выздоравливай))

----------


## Агата

ой, учеба.. да хромает, но все таки ходит=)



> выздоравливай))


 а эт проблематично :roll:   :Frown:

----------


## Агата

> Это ужасное солнце.


 отчего же оно ужасное? :roll:

----------


## Агата

хочется сказать что то большее чем я говорила вамобычно, но что то ничего хорошего в голову не лезет*в растерянности разводит руками* :roll:

----------


## Агата

*тень*, идешь на Агату? :wink:

----------


## MATARIEL

> хочется сказать что то большее чем я говорила вам обычно, но что то ничего хорошего в голову не лезет*в растерянности разводит руками*


 Главное что желание есть...) а остальное мы сами поймем... :wink:

----------


## Агата

впринципе, болезнь это такой плюс: есть почти не хочется - экономия  :Big Grin:

----------


## Агата

> впринципе, болезнь это такой плюс: есть почти не хочется - экономия


 хотя вообще то тратятся деньги на лекарства :? 




> а остальное мы сами поймем


 поймете ли?

----------


## MATARIEL

Музыкой надо питаться... как это делаю я...)

----------


## Агата

> Музыкой надо питаться


 та я тока ее и питаюсь=)))) от пробужденья и до отбоя=) ну правда еще иногда флеха садится :cry: но тогда на помощь приходят комп с колонками  :Big Grin:

----------


## Вия

м...ну музыка это вкусное но не ощутимое в желудке чувство(:-)так что на ней много не проживешь:-)сейчас смотрю чето про японскую церковь...м...мне больше нравится как у них поют на службе...чем у нас)хотя в церковь за всю жизнь 2 раза ходила)

----------


## MATARIEL

> хотя в церковь за всю жизнь 2 раза ходила)


 В детстве там каждое воскресенье был...) кормят там отлично)))

----------


## Агата

Вия, а разве у японцев церковь??? или ты имеешь ввиду японцев-христиан?
а мну нра наши церкви, соборы и все в этом роде=) ну ъхотя и мечети мну тож нра=) хочу в таджмахал=)

----------


## Агата

а меня кстати недавно(ну пару месяцев назад) посетила мысль - может в монастырь подться  :Smile:  ну это так - мимолетное виденье

----------


## Вия

агата,да их)хочу в мечеть попасть как нить посматреть...))матарель,там кормят?я чет об этом ненала)

----------


## MATARIEL

*Агата*, затворничество...? я тада в Тибет пойду...)

----------


## MATARIEL

*Вия*, ну да... ну после службы...

----------


## Агата

*MATARIEL*, о!Тибет - круто! но я так подумала, что у меня уж очень своеобразная вера и она не совсем отвечает тем законам по которым живет церковь=) так что я пойду в лисничие - буду за лесом следить!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## MATARIEL

*Агата*, да я тоже шибко не христианин...)

----------


## Агата

*тень*, да я... ну как бы вообще вроде нет, но всегда есть доля случайности... ну и кто знает, может и пойду.
агата на мну просто так влияет, что я могу малость неадекватной стать...=)

----------


## Betta

у меня завтра олимпиада,по которой я уже могу поступть в инст...а я сижу и ничего не делаю...я бестолочь,да и еще собираюсь идти гулять(погода-то прекрасная)...а когда я все выучу?

----------


## Агата

*Betta*, какой гулять??? давай ка за учебники!один день сидения дома может обеспечить тебе будущее! :wink: 



> я бестолочь


 та лана отмазки себе выдумывать! :wink: ти одна из самых умненьких! давай топай зубрить!

----------


## Betta

погуляю..м буду ботать...я ленивая..мне в лом.
Вчера думала как встану так начну...вот уже четыре часа на инет убила

----------


## Агата

блин.... *Betta*, как же ми с тобой в этом плане похожи :lol: 
и всю ночь спать не будешь, а будешь учить?
по какому экзамен то?

----------


## Betta

алгебра...да не я не думаю,что я вообще за учебники сяду)))

----------


## Freezer2007

*Betta*
Блин, а мне вышку перездавать надо будет((( 58 из 100 набрал на контрольной *Лимиты, правило Лопеталя, исследование функций, пахоже у меня уже едет крыша*

----------


## Агата

> Лимиты, правило Лопеталя, исследование функций, пахоже у меня уже едет крыша


 о господи... какие знакомые слова :evil: тока недавно матан сдала... так мне его еще и во 2 семестре сдавать :evil:

----------


## WICKED

ах вы двоечники   :Big Grin:  ...уже снега совсем мало остаётся и погода с каждым днём теплее...эх скоро можно будет бегать

----------


## MATARIEL

Эх... завтра в универ(((... будут пинать меня там сильно...)

----------


## U.F.O.

на улице лужи и сонце... в душе и в организме весна..)

----------


## Агата

> (((... будут пинать меня там сильно...)


 а вот нефиг было балду пинать!!!! надо было хоть немного побатанить! :evil: 




> в душе и в организме весна..)


 круть!  :Big Grin:  
хрен знает, че на улице, но в животе у меня - явно пустота :?

----------


## Slipknot

*WICKED*
гы) а у нас уже ничего нету///=) 
*U.F.O.*
весна0всмысле все цветет? или весна- в смысле все Эм// *надоело* (вырезала цензурой)

----------


## Агата

почему  я до сих пор не сплю?

----------


## MATARIEL

> почему я до сих пор не сплю?


 Хм... задаю себе тот же вопрос... но нахожу ответ)))

----------


## Агата

*MATARIEL*
какой  твой ответ?

----------


## MATARIEL

*Агата*, что то в башке преклинило... подбросило и шлепнуло... потом пришла свобода... :wink:

----------


## TUSKA

Я еду туда,где заря над рекой.
Я еду туда,где поёт воздух.
Я еду туда,где крутые холмы,златоглавые церкви,деревянные лестницы,тополя,тополя и крыши!
Я еду домой.Я не была дома два года.
Я еду домой.Домой-и это сладкое слово вселяет невиданные силы.Свет в конце туннеля-домой... :cry: Жаль,только на неделю :cry: Потом месяц слёз и тоски.Депрессняк и,может,опять суицид.Но это потом,а пока...Я ЕДУ ДОМОЙ!!!

----------


## U.F.O.

*Slipknot*

..... весна, подружки, цветочки, пиво, пргуляные лекции, новые знакомства, луна, романтика, фсё цветёт.... гармоны атакуют)) жестока тянет на улицу.. особенно в познее время сутак..) но осознаю што мне зафтара на учёбу и поэтому нада выспаца! только вот долга ли я смогу брать ся на понт этой мыслю)))

----------


## Вия

бе...убейте мя))вот такая я плохая что удалила его тему...))блин...весна...на что ты нам дана?эт очень жестокое время...)))туся,а я наоборот не хочу жить дома..

----------


## Seraphic Gallows-Bird

*Вия*,нефиг было удалять. 8) Правила пересмотрел внимательно и убедился в том,что в той теме не было 



> 1.1 Оскорбления участников дискуссии; угрозы пользователям в любой форме; призывы к суициду; постинг заведомо ложной информации; сообщения, состоящие только из смайликов...
> 1.2 Вопросы о том, покончил ли с собой кто-либо из пользователей...
> ... 
> 1.4 Провокация и подстрекательство к убийству и самоубийству через необоснованные оскорбления в «позерстве» и пр.


 всего вышеперечисленного.Какие проблемы у тебя,дорогая?

----------


## MATARIEL

*TUSKA*, давно не появлялась... что то случилось...?
Ты должна радоваться, что у тебя есть место куда ты рада вернуться...) храни его в сердце и не забывай... :wink:

----------


## Вия

да у меня как раз таки и нет проблем,дарагой))это вам нефиг делать.а то что я закрыла твою тему,так это лишь потому что говорила О ЛИЧНОМ СООБЩЕНИИ К СОЗДАТЕЛЮ ФОРУМА.

----------


## MATARIEL

Сегодня узнал, что самое опасное место на планете... это семья...

----------


## Вия

эт пасему?

----------


## MATARIEL

Нам на психологии это говорили... типа привели статистику и выяснили что смертей гораздо больше в семье, нежели например на войне... или от автокатастроф.... воть.

----------


## ER

Не фига...

----------


## Betta

Все пипец...ничего у меня не получается...я ленивая,глупая...а исправлять сейчас это уже поздно.Что делать?а хз...бездействовать надоело...но когда я пытаюсь что то изменить,понимаю все лучше и лучше,какая же я бездарность...Ненавижу себя за все.Просто неужели я такая  ббезвольная,что не могу ничего?!никогда не добиваюсь цели...эх,да я такая и не могу с этим ничего поделать...сколько времени упущенно...ничего не знаю...
Извините за бред..

----------


## MATARIEL

*Betta*, что случилось...?
Всегда энтузиазм сменяется дипресией и болью... руки опускаются из за бессилия, но после надо вставать на ноги и двигаться, тогда почувствуешь, что преодолел еще один шаг... шаг вперед.

----------


## Betta

устала я ... от чего только?ничего не делаю,да и еще и жалуюсь :twisted: 
поступление на носу вот что.

----------


## Вия

беточка,у тебя все получится!ти отдохни немножко от всего,а потом снова в бой.да и весна поможет :Wink: а я фот щас подругу встречу..хоть вечером не скучн будет)эх...а завтра в школу...(((

----------


## Betta

нормально?Я еще ничего не знаю...а воскресенье экзамен..на уровне ФИЗТЕХА!!!!!!!Ая на школьном то не занаю...это нормально?!нНЕТ!отдых кончился...все...слишкои уж долго он продлился

----------


## MATARIEL

Я тоже нифига не готовился када поступал... так поступил на бюджет.
Тебе главное не волноваться... ты сдашь экзамены... вот увидишь. Я тоже сначало весь на нервах был... ничего не делал, но потом просто собрался, успокоился и поступил...

----------


## Вия

бета,спокойно.просто соберись на экзамене и будь спокойна.заставь хотябы себя что то повторить.хотябы открыть книгу и посмотреть че там.

----------


## Ведьма Пустоши

> 1.2 Вопросы о том, покончил ли с собой кто-либо из пользователей...


 А это еще почему запрещается?

----------


## NamelessChild

> А это еще почему


 У меня подобное недоумение вызывает всё, кроме трех первых пунктов краткой версии правил.

----------


## Betta

Я просто не одной формулы помоему не знаю...ладно я уже начала учить и буду продолжать))))Я вроде к вечеру успокоилась))))

----------


## Вия

и**ать!="(почему мои сны сбываются?!?ну почему???ненавижу!!!!!=""((сегодня узнала что парень уходит в армию!="((и причем сам туда не прочь идти="((я в шоке....а дня три назад ночью вообще не спала,больше ревела сидела.отрывки снов плохие снились...но тема одна...АРМИЯ...а заканчивалось все оч плохо...мы ругаемся,он уходит по контракту в горячую точку а я совершаю су...="((....как я этого не хочу!!!!!="""((

----------


## U.F.O.

мля... научил мать пользаваца нетом.. терь куй чё от неё скроеш...)

----------


## Seraphic Gallows-Bird

*Вия*,


> а то что я закрыла твою тему,так это лишь потому что говорила О ЛИЧНОМ СООБЩЕНИИ К СОЗДАТЕЛЮ ФОРУМА.


 Я говорю тебе какать кверху каком,а если будешь какать иначе,я убью тебя.Примерно то же сделала ты.
Возможно у тебя проблемы все же есть?С самооценкой например?Мне вот например насрать,что мне сказала ты-правила форума не запрещают мне создавать ту тему,что я создал,соответственно в твои обязанности вообще не входило ее удалять.И кроме того,в правилах нигде не прописано,что все должны беспрекословно подчиняться товарищу Вие.

И кроме того,за что я обожаю нашу вонючую страну:даже если ты сбил тридцать человек на машине,будучи пьяным,укуренным и трахая проститутку,даже если продал Кремль сицилийской мафии за литр самогона и чемодан фальшивых юаней-какие бы ты правила не нарушил,какие полномочия не превысил,если у тебя есть власть,ты всегда сможешь нарушив эти самые правила сложить пальцы веером и обвинять всех остальных в тупизне.  :Smile:  
Поражаюсь просто.Может быть если бы фашисты,или Наполеон,или тевтонцы,или монголы правили здесь жить было бы лучше?

----------


## MATARIEL

Солнце сильно шпарит.... глазам больно...

----------


## WICKED

и уже мухи просыпаются

----------


## TUSKA

ВСЕМ ВНИМАНИЕ!!!!
НА ЭТОТ ФОРУМ НЕЖДАННО-НЕГАДАННО СВАЛИЛСЯ РУБЕН ИСКАНДАРЯН!
ПРОСЬБА НЕ ЗАХОДИТЬ ПО ССЫЛКАМ НА АНКЕТУ ДУШЕВНОЙ БОЛИ!!!

----------


## Агата

> НА ЭТОТ ФОРУМ НЕЖДАННО-НЕГАДАННО СВАЛИЛСЯ РУБЕН ИСКАНДАРЯН!


 чтоб он сдох.  :evil: я умру если с форумом чето случится.  :cry:

----------


## Агата

на улице дышать нечем=( сраная пыль. постоянно хочется взять платок , намочить его и дышатьь вот через него, словно напожаре  :Smile:

----------


## Seraphic Gallows-Bird

*Агата*
*TUSKA*
Не бредьте,деваньки,это обычный спам.На club-suicide.com,где я являюсь модератором,в день туча всяких тем со ссылками на порнуху,магазины бытовой техники и подобные анкеты появляются.Особенно много все же с порнухой. 8)

----------


## Сибиряк

Наши эмоции нам лгут
Принято считать, что эмоции отражают наше истинное отношение к предметам и явлениям, другим людям и самим себе. Однако на деле нередко именно эмоции мешают нам быть собой. Попробуем разобраться, как и почему это происходит.

В западной культуре доверять эмоциям и чувствам на протяжении долгого времени было не принято. К ним относились как к чему-то второстепенному – по сравнению с разумом, интеллектом, логикой. «Лишь в середине прошлого века наука обратила внимание на чувства и переживания человека, – рассказывает психотерапевт Сергей Баклушинский. – Сегодня множество психологических тренингов и курсов учат развивать чувствительность, понимать свои эмоции. Мы больше не видим в них опасности – наоборот, убеждены, что, лишь доверяя им, можно жить подлинной жизнью». Принято считать, что эмоции никогда не лгут – да и как же иначе, ведь мы чувствуем именно то, что чувствуем. Однако в действительности некоторые из них не имеют к нам никакого отношения – они стали частью нас помимо нашей воли. 

Мы живем чужими чувствами, даже не замечая этого, и потому очень важно научиться их распознавать и не позволять им влиять на нашу жизнь. 

Факты об эмоциях 
Их можно спрятать. 
Некоторые эмоции являются ложными и лишь маскируют наши подлинные чувства. 
Им можно научить. 
На ребенка, чья личность формируется, влияют эмоции окружающих людей. 
Их можно придумать. 
Некоторые эмоции относятся не к реальному, а к воображаемому опыту. 
К ним необходимо прислушиваться. 
Необоснованно сильные или, напротив, стереотипные эмоции могут сигнализировать о скрытой проблеме. Мы учимся чувствовать
Эмоции входят в нашу жизнь с самого рождения. Дети чувствуют радость и нетерпение, любовь и нежность, печаль и гордость, но, в отличие от взрослых, не видят непосредственной и однозначной связи между ситуацией и эмоцией, ею порождаемой, – иными словами, они не знают, как интерпретировать собственные чувства. Самый простой пример: ребенок споткнулся и упал, ему больно. За этим ощущением могут последовать самые разные реакции: возможно, малыш испугается, рассердится, расплачется или даже улыбнется. «Какая эмоция в итоге будет связана в его сознании с болью, как именно он станет выражать ее, зависит от других людей, – объясняет Сергей Баклушинский. – Ребенок учится этому. Он внимательно наблюдает за матерью, чтобы понять ее реакцию, и подражает ей. Если мать беспокоится, он начинает плакать, если улыбается, отвечает улыбкой». Это очень важные уроки, во время которых на всю жизнь закладываются модели выбора эмоций. Ребенок «считывает» мимику, позу, жесты взрослого, определяет его реакцию по бледности или румянцу на лице, даже по изменению сердечного ритма. Так он учится понимать эмоции взрослых и выбирать собственные. 

7-летняя Даша панически боялась чем-нибудь заболеть. Она отказывалась гулять, в школе то и дело бегала мыть руки. Но даже очень чистые игрушки пугали ее – девочке казалось, что они буквально кишат микробами. «Во время психотерапии выяснилось, что Дашина мама, врач, женщина властная и жесткая, постоянно говорила с дочерью об опасности разных болезней, – рассказывает детский психолог и арт-терапевт Наталья Архангельская. – В детстве она сама много болела и не хотела, чтобы дочь повторила ее судьбу. Микробы на рисунках Даши выглядели как агрессивные чудовища – нам пришлось работать несколько месяцев, прежде чем они превратились в добродушных зверьков». Когда родители активно реагируют на какую-то ситуацию, как бы ни старались они скрыть свои эмоции, дети все равно запомнят и усвоят их уроки. «Мы можем не говорить вслух о своих страхах, но дети всегда чувствуют наше состояние и бессознательно копируют эмоциональную реакцию на то или иное событие», – комментирует психолог Мария Максимова. «Ребенок узнает, что машины опасны, не из мультфильма о правилах дорожного движения, а по тому, как напрягается рука взрослого, который ведет его через улицу», – добавляет психотерапевт Екатерина Михайлова. 

Таким образом, с раннего детства мы получаем от своих родителей определенный «набор» эмоций, которым бессознательно будем пользоваться в дальнейшем. 

Улыбка – зеркало души
Помимо человека единственными существами, способными улыбаться, являются приматы. Демонстрируя зубы, они дают понять сородичам, что в их действиях не заложено никакой агрессии. При этом, по мнению голландского этолога Яна ван Хоффа (Jan van Hooff), эта «улыбка» сугубо ритуальная, функциональная и не имеет отношения к чувствам. Психолог Дэчер Келтнер (Dacher Keltner) из университета Беркли (США) убежден, что так улыбаться умеют и люди. Проведенное им исследование показало, что практически любому человеку присущи по меньшей мере два типа улыбки, которые отличаются друг от друга рядом формальных признаков. При улыбке первого типа (памятуя о дежурной приветливости американских стюардесс, Келтнер назвал ее «Пан Американ») действуют только мышцы, поднимающие уголки рта. «За ней не обязательно скрывается фальшь, – поясняет ученый. – Просто она служит скорее проявлением вежливости, чем отражением нашего состояния». Вторая улыбка носит имя Дюшенна (в честь французского физиолога, впервые ее описавшего в XVIII веке) и выражает наши подлинные эмоции. У человека, улыбающегося улыбкой Дюшенна, наряду с ротовыми задействованы и окологлазные мышцы: в результате их непроизвольного сокращения поднимаются нижние веки, а в углах глаз образуются складочки. Освоение этих двух типов улыбки происходит в очень раннем возрасте: уже в 10 месяцев большинство младенцев улыбаются «панамериканским» способом при встрече с незнакомцем и «дюшенновским» – при общении с матерью. 
Свои или навязанные
Иногда окружающие просто вынуждают нас испытывать те или иные чувства. Так бывает, когда ребенок обязан радоваться поездке к строгой бабушке или выходным, проведенным с мачехой или отчимом, которых он не любит. Боясь разочаровать близких, ребенок так часто и так демонстративно проявляет свою радость, что в конечном итоге и сам забывает, что же он чувствует в действительности. «Одна из самых распространенных ситуаций, в которых возникают навязанные эмоции, – появление в доме новорожденного брата или сестры. Нередко для старшего младенец – конкурент, крадущий у него часть родительской любви, – считает Сергей Баклушинский. – Поэтому старшие дети так часто испытывают гнев и агрессию по отношению к младшим, в то время как родители упорно настаивают: ты его любишь. Именно тогда возникают ситуации, о которых мне рассказывают уже выросшие пациенты: «Я так любила своего младшего братика… Только все время его роняла».

«Когда мы сталкиваемся с противоречивыми чувствами (например, с любовью и ненавистью к одному и тому же человеку), возникает острый внутренний конфликт, – добавляет Мария Максимова. – Чтобы разрешить его, эмоция, вызывающая наибольшее напряжение, автоматически загоняется в бессознательное, так что человек перестает ее ощущать». Этот психологический механизм называется «вытеснением». С одной стороны, он помогает сохранять внутреннее равновесие. С другой – вытесненные сильные эмоции служат идеальной почвой для возникновения невротических расстройств. 

Они кажутся правдивее, чем есть
Ложные эмоции стали причиной серии судебных исков, возбужденных в США взрослыми дочерьми против своих уже немолодых отцов и других родственников-мужчин. Все эти женщины проходили психотерапию и во время сеансов «вспоминали» о сексуальном насилии, которому якобы подверглись в детстве. Каждая из них была убеждена в своей правоте, потому что могла восстановить в памяти такие сильные эмоции и яркие физические ощущения, которым невозможно было не поверить. Более того, в факт инцеста безоговорочно верили и их психотерапевты, однако позже в ходе судебных процессов выяснялось, что в большинстве случаев никакого насилия не было. 

Одна из особенностей эмоций заключается в том, что они могут возникать в ответ не только на реальную, но и на воображаемую ситуацию, что никак не сказывается на силе и искренности переживаний. «Мы считаем, чем ярче воспоминание детства, тем оно правдивее. Но это не так. Для ребенка не существует четкой границы между реальным миром и фантазией, – объясняет этот психологический феномен Сергей Баклушинский. – Наши фантазии также сопровождаются очень сильными эмоциями». «Ребенок проходит в своем развитии стадию любви к родителю противоположного пола, – продолжает Мария Максимова. – Возвращаясь в прошлое на сеансах психотерапии, эти женщины выдавали свои тайные детские мечты за реальность. С другой стороны, скорее всего в детстве эти пациентки действительно подвергались насилию со стороны взрослых. Пусть не физическому, но не менее болезненному – эмоциональному». 

Дети, живущие в семье, где есть какая-то недоговоренность или тайна, всегда чувствуют это. «Почему-то меняются выражения родительских лиц, внезапно обрывается невинный, казалось бы, разговор, и у ребенка тут же возникает ощущение, что здесь что-то не так», – говорит Екатерина Михайлова. Дети часто склонны относить напряжение и негативное настроение в семье на свой счет, а потому болезненное ощущение недосказанности может привести к тому, что ребенок припишет себе то, чего он не делал. 

Сергей всю свою жизнь испытывал стыд и чувство вины: он был уверен, что когда-то совершил насилие над маленькой девочкой. В 36 лет он решился поговорить об этом с матерью и узнал, что в их семье действительно была жертва насилия – его тетя, а в роли насильника выступил его отец. Эти события произошли за год до рождения мальчика, и в его присутствии о них никто никогда не упоминал, однако семейная драма наложила отпечаток на отношения в семье. Подростком Сергей чувствовал, что от него скрывают что-то нехорошее, и решил, что мрачный семейный секрет связан с его личной историей. 

«Ребенок воспринимает и присваивает эмоции родителей и близких, а затем строит на их основе собственные версии произошедшего. Наше прошлое передается через эмоции, которые мы воспринимаем в детстве, а позже считаем своими, – говорит Екатерина Михайлова. – Поэтому так важно быть осторожными в оценке давних событий: эмоциональная уверенность в перенесенной травме может свидетельствовать о том, что подобное событие действительно имело место, но при этом совершенно не обязательно, что оно случилось с нами или даже на нашей памяти». 

Сохранять свои приоритеты
«Лучший способ избежать чужого эмоционального влияния – внимательно прислушиваться к себе и анализировать собственные чувства», – убеждена психофизиолог Евгения Шехтер. 

Psychologies: Как устроены наши эмоции? 

Евгения Шехтер: Эмоции представляют собой сложную структуру. Их «начинка» – собственно чувство, наш неповторимый и уникальный внутренний опыт. Этому субъективному переживанию сопутствует целый набор физиологических реакций – например, когда от счастья у нас колотится сердце, а от страха по спине бегают мурашки. Для внешнего выражения своих переживаний мы пользуемся мимикой, жестами, голосом. Этот язык тела – «оболочка» эмоции, самый независимый и произвольный ее компонент. Ведь чувство и то, как мы его выражаем, совпадают далеко не всегда: внешне невозмутимого человека вполне может переполнять гнев, а под показной доброжелательностью порой скрываются раздражение и неприязнь. 

Psychologies: Чтобы безошибочно определить, радуется человек, огорчается или сердится, нам вовсе не обязательно хорошо его знать. Каков же принцип распознавания чужих эмоций? 

Евгения Шехтер: Мы так хорошо понимаем мимику и жестикуляцию друг друга потому, что этот язык един для всего человечества, как едины и породившие его эмоции. Радость, страх, удивление, горе, гнев – эти базовые чувства все люди переживают и выражают схожим образом. Объясняя этот феномен, крупнейшие американские психологи Кэрролл Изард и Пол Экман (Carroll Isard, Paul Ekman) предположили, что некоторым чувствам не надо обучаться – они даны нам изначально. К моменту рождения в мозгу младенца уже сформированы простейшие нейронные сети, которые позволяют ему испытывать и проявлять базовые эмоции. Устойчивые нейронные структуры мозга отвечают также и за «телесный язык» чувства. При выражении эмоций у любого человека спонтанно срабатывает один и тот же набор мышц. 

Psychologies: Если основные чувства так универсальны и присущи всем людям без исключения, откуда же берутся навязанные, «заемные» эмоции? 

Евгения Шехтер: Мы легко считываем эмоции другого человека, а значит, так же легко можем ими «заразиться. Раз мы от природы способны испытывать одинаковые эмоции и одинаково их выражать, неудивительно, что наше состояние может согласоваться с эмоциональным состоянием другого человека. Эмоции резонируют – таково их свойство. А это означает, что их можно навязать. 

Psychologies: Существуют ли методы защиты от чужого влияния? 

Евгения Шехтер: У каждого из нас свои приоритеты. Необходимо понимать, так ли на самом деле важна ситуация, из-за которой мы волнуемся, и, следовательно, соответствуют ли наши переживания ее реальному значению. Внимательно прислушиваться к себе, соотносить наши чувства с событиями, их породившими, – вот лучший способ избежать ловушки чужих эмоций. 

Евгения Шехтер,
кандидат психологических наук,
преподаватель МГУ им. М. В. Ломоносова. 

От «чужих» эмоций можно освободиться
Мы считаем все живущие в нас эмоции своими потому, что они сопровождают нас всю жизнь и мы к ним привыкли. Но у «заимствованных» эмоций есть свои отличительные особенности. «Одна из них – избыточная яркость, слишком острая реакция на пустяковую, казалось бы, ситуацию, – поясняет Мария Максимова. – Вторая черта «чужих эмоций» – клишированность и стереотипность: попадая в одинаковые ситуации, человек всегда реагирует на них абсолютно одинаково. И наконец, третья их примета – нелогичность: когда мы не можем объяснить причину вспышек гнева, страха, чувства одиночества, однако регулярно переживаем эти эмоции, скорее всего они нам навязаны». 

Велико искушение переложить ответственность за собственные «неправильные» и «неудобные» чувства на других и объявить их «чужими», не имеющими никакого отношения к нам самим. «Но эмоциональный «профиль» личности – это сложное переплетение врожденных особенностей психики, личной истории, воспитания, моделей взаимодействия с людьми, – объясняет Мария Максимова. – За годы жизни он меняется и становится неповторимым. Так что на нашу эмоциональность в равной степени влияют как опыт, так и генетика». 

В наших силах избавиться от переживаний, которые на самом деле нам не принадлежат. Переосмыслив событие, изменив угол зрения, мы меняем и свое отношение к ситуации, а значит, она начинает вызывать у нас совсем другие чувства. Что мы выберем – гнев, страх или спокойствие, зависит исключительно от нас. 

26.04.2006

----------


## MATARIEL

Слишком много букаф... >_<

Сегодня че то жарко... по улице уже в футболке ходил, ощущения были как будто пробежал 5 км. кросс... снаружи чувствовался холод а внутри все горело...

----------


## Сибиряк

Кстати хочу спросить:кого нибуть из участников этого форума показывали на телевидении?

----------


## Агата

эмоции... я считаю, что лучше вообще без них... тогда ты сможешь схватить смерть за глотку и поставить ее перед собой на колени...


сегодня проспала контрольную...но собралась минут за 15, приехала в универ, мне там ее по быстренькому решили и уже через полчаса я была свободна.какая же я все таки халявщица 8) 

жгут траву.... воняет.... но с другой стороны так хочется в деревню... подальше от этой суматохи.
 сегодня над городом стоит смог

----------


## Вия

а я вот ток приехала...ездили выступать в другой город...устала дико.еще с утра удаляла эти темы про ДУШЕВНУЮ БОЛЬ,сейчас зашла там их 6...что то нужно с этим делать...

----------


## Агата

> Дарья, Вам следует забыть дорогу на этот форум.


 с чего бы это?

----------


## MATARIEL

*silavoli*, а можно поинтересоваться... с чего такая агрессия??? или у вас психологическая травма на почве су....???

----------


## Ведьма Пустоши

*Агата*
это кто делал су из-за Рубена?

----------


## Ведьма Пустоши

КУДА ДЕЛАСЬ МОЯ ЛАВКА??????????????????????????????????????????? Я что кого-то обидела? или законы какие нарушила?

----------


## MATARIEL

*Ведьма Пустоши*, ее переместили... в "мою проблему" помоему)))

----------


## Ведьма Пустоши

да, и почему же?

----------


## MATARIEL

*Ведьма Пустоши*, я не знаю... зайди в свою тему... там написано...

----------


## Агата

> это кто делал су из-за Рубена?


 конкретных имен не знаю, но если полазить по сайтам , то наткнешься на упоминания об этом




> да, и почему же?


 просто она реально подходит под другой раздел=)

----------


## Ведьма Пустоши

> ВСЕМ ВНИМАНИЕ!!!! 
> НА ЭТОТ ФОРУМ НЕЖДАННО-НЕГАДАННО СВАЛИЛСЯ РУБЕН ИСКАНДАРЯН! 
> ПРОСЬБА НЕ ЗАХОДИТЬ ПО ССЫЛКАМ НА АНКЕТУ ДУШЕВНОЙ БОЛИ!!!


 Я заходила(((((((((((( но ничего никуда не послала. А почему заходить нельзя?

----------


## MATARIEL

*Ведьма Пустоши*, не парься... главное что его забанили...)

Сегодня звонили из военкомата... но я с легкостью парировал вопрос "Ты че 17 марта не был в военкомате?!?!?!?!" ответом "Учеба"... еще таким важным тоном)))

----------


## Сибиряк

*Агата* А ты помоему из Мирного(Якутия)? Помню в новостях передавали,что у вас в декабре 2006года совершил экстремальную посадку самолет тУ-154 с 22 пассажирами.летевший из Москвы.У него отказал один из трёх двигателей,и пилоты сажали самолёт на двух остальных.Что по этому говорили в городе?

----------


## Ведьма Пустоши

*MATARIEL*
забанили, так под другим ником залез)))

----------


## Frau Finsternis

*Ведьма Пустоши*
он и будет лезть пока своего не добьётся!.. или пока его не добьют... :roll:

----------


## MATARIEL

*Ведьма Пустоши*, *Frau Finsternis*, его IP забанин... вроде он уже не сможет зарегиться с того же компа... даже под другим ником...

----------


## Freezer2007

если он регистрируется с мобилы то это не проблема, так как на мобиле для нет доступа дают временный айпи

----------


## MATARIEL

Еще одно изобретение человечества стало нашей проблемой...)

----------


## Frau Finsternis

поудй-ка я проветрюсь от этого изобретения...
и накурюсь вдоволь.. :twisted:

----------


## Агата

*Сибиряк*, а ты тоже откуда то из районов вечной мерзлоты? :wink:  Уважаемый сударь! увы, но в декабре 2006 года у мну был период жесткой затяжной депры,в башке моей был сплошной суицид , и на то, что творится в мире мне было глубоко плевать=))
но если тебе это оч надо , могу попытаться пробить... надо?




> и накурюсь вдоволь..


 оооо, ну это святое!=))
седня шарахалась по городу(километров 13 намотала - не меньше), а у нас повсюду траву жгут и теперь я так жестко провоняла этим дымом:roll: 
а вообще мы шли с подругой и пытались понять, ну вот кому в голову пришла идея курить траву?и главное - каким образом она этому некто пришла?ну это же вообще както абсурдно - брать и курить по сути сено=)) а почему бы не попробовать курить, скажем, резину? может тоже торкнет? :wink: 

хыхы, я нашла человека, который пойдет со мной искать вышки=))) одну мы уже нашли, правда она не очень высокая - метров 50-60, но главное - что не охраняется и на нее свободно можно залезть=)) я уже в предвкушении.

пропинала балду сегодня весь день. ноги гудят нереально, усталая, но довольная, и может, наконец, сегодня я буду спать нормальным сном=)))

----------


## Агата

на прошлой неделе препод по микро, спросив меня на паре и получив ответ :"я не знаю", сказал : "плохо." повторив попытку сегодня и получив ответ :"я не решила эту задачу" он сказал :"очень плохо". над чем мы с подругой посмеялись  :Big Grin:  ... а между тем на следующей неделе контрольная по микро... :shock: ну и пох...

----------


## WICKED

а мне сегодня ответил на письмо один из знаменитых людей   :Big Grin:

----------


## Агата

> а мне сегодня ответил на письмо один из знаменитых людей


 кито же это?=)))

----------


## U.F.O.

на сколько ненормально такое явление - девушка уламывает парня на потрахаца фсеми способами, а парень фсячески отмазываеца и уходит от отвецтвености?? учитывае то што оба далеко не невинные создания и девушка симпатичная....

----------


## Сибиряк

> а ты тоже откуда то из районов вечной мерзлоты?


 нет я из Подмосковья.просто тогда был день когда я целый день смотел новости.у меня довольно часто так бывает,хотя в большинстве
случаев за новостями не слежу.
Так когда у вас в якутии лавиной засыпало лыжников из татарстана и вся страна обсуждала это.я за новостями не следил.



> а у нас повсюду траву жгут и теперь я так жестко провоняла этим дымом


 а я думал у вас до сих пор снег

----------


## Агата

> на сколько ненормально такое явление - девушка уламывает парня на потрахаца фсеми способами, а парень фсячески отмазываеца и уходит от отвецтвености?? учитывае то што оба далеко не невинные создания и девушка симпатичная....


 ээээ, ну знаешь, по моему, крайне ненормально...  :Big Grin:  




> Так когда у вас в якутии лавиной засыпало лыжников из татарстана и вся страна обсуждала это.я за новостями не следил.


 эээ, а что такое было? :shock:   :Big Grin:  *дала частное слово следить за новостями*




> а я думал у вас до сих пор снег


 я сейчас в омске - учусь. а дома(в мИрном) снег и вроде гдето -20 и ветер=)) там тепло будет тока в конце мая, когда Лена вскроется(бррррр, как вспомню, какие там ветрища когда реки вскрываются)

----------


## U.F.O.

ладна... не буду тарапица с вывадами... подожду ищё каментариев....)))

----------


## Агата

*U.F.O.*, ну знаешь, это ненормально, если учитывать то, что мы не знаем причин, по которым парень так себя  ведет=) ведь, наверняка, все вполне просто объясняется=)




> не буду тарапица с вывадами...


 хороший подход :wink:

----------


## U.F.O.

весь ЛоЛ в том, што парень сам не знает причин такова неприличнова поведения...)

----------


## Агата

> весь ЛоЛ в том, што парень сам не знает причин такова неприличнова поведения...)


  :shock:  эээ, ну тогда ему нужно... разобраться в себе!   :Big Grin:   очень интересная ситуация  :Smile:

----------


## MATARIEL

Эх.... выходные... осталось совсем немного...)

----------


## Агата

а потом зачетная неделя... будет чудо , если я окажусь не в самом конце таблицы успеваемости :?

----------


## MATARIEL

*Агата*, чудо создает сам человек... так что не окажешься в самом конце :wink:

----------


## Seraphic Gallows-Bird

Вступил тут в одну группу в контакте.Парочка видео,за душу прям схватили:
http://vkontakte.ru/video36399841
http://vkontakte.ru/video33615660
Кстати,там есть то видео,где мужик с крыши прыгнул и встал потом тут же на ноги.Один чувак сказал,что сам видел,впервые за 16 лет такой случай.

----------


## Ведьма Пустоши

*Seraphic Gallows-Bird*
да реально трогает, особенно первый

----------


## Seraphic Gallows-Bird

Грей у нас оказывается главарь.  :Big Grin:  Смелее,он наш вождь!Нет,идол,бог!Каждый вечер сажусь перед иконой Богоматери,на лицо которой наклеена фотка Грея и молюсь:"Пожалуйста,Греюшка,доведи меня до самоубийства!!!" 8) 

*Ведьма Пустоши*,мне больше про киви понравилось.По моему,всем самоубийцам надо посмотреть.Кто то умирает ради мечты,а кто то просто так,из прихоти...

*Так вот.Посмотрите видео!Очень по теме.*
http://vkontakte.ru/video36399841 
http://vkontakte.ru/video33615660

----------


## Ведьма Пустоши

Ну если речь о прихоти, то этот ролик больше потходит (имхо тут все ради интереса сделали су)
http://vkontakte.ru/video33134150

----------


## Seraphic Gallows-Bird

*Ведьма Пустоши*,ну это просто манга.Или ты думаешь,что это реально было?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ведьма Пустоши

Да думаю, а что не было? черт нужно  в нете покапацца

----------


## Seraphic Gallows-Bird

*Ведьма Пустоши*,не было конечно.Сама подумай:поезд на подъезде к станции,скорость маленькая,если затормозит резко,встанет тут же.Да и знали бы мы об этом хорошо,если правда.
А в инете я на всякий случай покопался еще вчера-это просто манга.  :Smile:

----------


## Агата

*Seraphic Gallows-Bird*, ты сегодня чето жжешь   :Big Grin:  . у меня блин видео грузится с черепашечей скоростью  :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:

----------


## MATARIEL

*Агата*, а у мну вапще не грузится.. кто нить подскажет как установить этот чертов флэш плеер...?)

----------


## WICKED

чего вы там собрались смотреть?

----------


## MATARIEL

*WICKED*, о_О

----------


## WICKED

о_О - что это такое??

----------


## Агата

ААААААААААААААА!!!!!!!!!!! ДДДДДАААААААААА!!!!!!!! Я СКАЧАЛА ПЕСНЮ ВОРОНА!!!!!!!!!! (вообще то я скачала 5 песен Линды за 3 часа...) буду шарахаться теперь по универу и петь:"Я ВОРОНА!ЯВОРОНА! НА-НА! НА-НА!"и на контрольную я приду и преподу тоже самое пропою!!!!!аааахаххахах!!!

*WICKED*, посмотри 113 страницу Дневника

----------


## MATARIEL

> о_О - что это такое??


 Т...т...твоя ава... о_О

----------


## WICKED

Там нету такова знака о_О

----------


## MATARIEL

*WICKED*, лан... проехали...) *косица на аву*

----------


## WICKED

*MATARIEL* а чего это ты касишся?

----------


## Агата

*MATARIEL*, та у меня тоже такая же реакция была, когда я первый раз увидела, но я тактично промолчала  :Big Grin:  *WICKED*, просто твоя ава впечатляет 8)

----------


## WICKED

дак это я

----------


## Агата

*WICKED*, ты серьезно????

----------


## WICKED

*Агата* не веришь??

----------


## Агата

*WICKED*, ну не наю... сегодня просто такой день: все стебутся надо мною (и не надо мною тоже=))) а я все верю  :Big Grin:

----------


## WICKED

ну правильно...надо верить людям...иногда

----------


## Агата

так это ты или нет? :roll:   :Big Grin:  в любом случае: клевые труселя!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  

а вообще на самом деле я редко верю людям.. разве что иногда :wink:

----------


## WICKED

я

----------


## MATARIEL

*Maike WICKED Taison*...)

----------


## WICKED

*MATARIEL* ЫЫЫЫЫЫЫЫЫ  нет ты не прав   :Big Grin:

----------


## MATARIEL

*WICKED*, да я не помню как прально пишеца...)

----------


## WICKED

*MATARIEL*  это Николай Валуев   :mrgreen:

----------


## Агата

*WICKED*, а ты сам как свой ник переводишь: как "злой" или "безнравственный"?

----------


## WICKED

*Агата* это секрет

----------


## Агата

> это Николай Валуев


  :lol:

----------


## Агата

> Агата это секрет


 ууууу, но шо так вот : секреты у усех  :Frown:   :roll: всегда у тя секреты кругом! то чето там про тараканов секреты   :Big Grin:  , теперь вот это=)))))

----------


## WICKED

ну про таракано то да...хотя я скоро поведаю эту тайну

----------


## Агата

*WICKED*, вай! да неужто  :Big Grin:  ты усе обещаешь, обещаешь, мистер таинственный, и усе не говоришь, не говоришь....
 8)

----------


## WICKED

ну это потому что очень глобальная тайна

----------


## Агата

мирового масштаба?

----------


## WICKED

ну не мирового а...а может и мировго

----------


## Ведьма Пустоши

*Seraphic Gallows-Bird*
да я тоже сегодня покопалась)))) блин, мне так поверилось в это.... наверное я кровожадная

----------


## Агата

о ужасть ... я уже 5 часов в нете... :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  это... хм, примерно 300 рэ...
блин, ну не может мне так много за инет набегать! полюбому они в своей канторе чето мутят не так! * да!да! именно так и никак иначе8)*

----------


## WICKED

надо безлимит ставить

----------


## Агата

*WICKED*, та я не в своей квартире живу... я давно уже так думала, что надо бы его поставить.... блин, надо реально наверно предков подакапывать. и хоть они мне говорили на счет того, что я в общагу съеду, все таки у них по 7 пятниц на неделе, так что все же наверн стоит попробовать :?

----------


## WICKED

а в общаге то поди в пононые такова нету

----------


## Агата

не , там как раз-таки нормальный безлимитный нет с нормальным кол-вом трафика за 100 рэ в месяц  :Big Grin:

----------


## WICKED

ну он наверное один на всю общагу

----------


## Агата

нет, если у тебя есть комп, то у тя и инет будет=)) так что там в каждой комнате по нету и компу соответственно(в комнате по 2-3 человека=))

----------


## Агата

блин, нихера не сделала, проспала английский... :x эта неделя стопудово пойдет под откос. вся причем. дерьмо.  :x

----------


## MATARIEL

*Агата*, хыхы... не ты одна :wink: 
У меня как будто все сговорились... опять не было первой пары... када будильник звенел была мысль не пойти на нее...еще спать сильно хотелось, но я собрал волю в кулак и заставил себя поехать в универ... приехал... никого! терь сижу и думаю.... стоит ли мне ехать на вторую... :?

----------


## Агата

4 часа решала матан... какая же я тугая... стала.

----------


## Габо

опять пришло уведомление о лс, а самого лс нету.

----------


## MATARIEL

хы... сегодня ходил в военкомат.... прошел все круги "ада" и осталось тока в комиссию зайти, а там на кой то черт надо было какую то фразу учить (типа для официальности).... ну захожу я туда а там министерские шишки сидят с сурьезными минами... я аж присел... слова из головы выскочили... стою думаю и выдаю: "товарисчи!!!!"... они мне: "гыгыгы, да не парься и садись.."..)))
так что мне еще повезло...)

----------


## Freezer2007

> хы... сегодня ходил в военкомат.... прошел все круги "ада" и осталось тока в комиссию зайти, а там на кой то черт надо было какую то фразу учить (типа для официальности).... ну захожу я туда а там министерские шишки сидят с сурьезными минами... я аж присел... слова из головы выскочили... стою думаю и выдаю: "товарисчи!!!!"... они мне: "гыгыгы, да не парься и садись.."..)))
> так что мне еще повезло...)


 ))) маладца))), а я за шампанское, конфеты и улыбку получил штамп что непригоден)

----------


## Агата

ВСЕМ ВСЕМ ПРИВЕТИЩЕ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! наконец то мы снова все вместе!=)))))
что то тут маловато как то народ пишет=)) ну  раз так, то я пожалуй напишу тут чаго нидь=))

хотела , значить, я установить безлимитный инет со скоростью 64 кбит и за 650 рэ в месяц.. (дороговато канеш, но это лучше, чем то , скока обычно у меня по модему выходит...). приперлись значит дядечки, кабель протянули, уселися за комп, копошились там часа 2 и нихера не сделали.... потом через три дня прришли еще одни дядечки... удалили мне к черту антивир, (типа сказали , что это изза него у меня страницы не отображаются), тока вот когда они удалили, то страницы все равено не отображались *чертовски злая* а потом этот черт мне вынес следующий приговор - надо винду переустанавливать! ууууууууу, и как Я ее переустановлю *в ужасе* я даже всех своих драйверов найти не могу дома (я когда из Якутии  сюда переезжала, то вроде все с собой везла, а ща нихрена найти не могу*рыдает*) . кароч ууууууужассссс. та еще среди знакомых нету никого кто бы в компах нормально шарил...=( и вот теперь я без антивира и без нормального инета *ЧЕРТ!*

а еще я тут недавно поняла, что нихрена я не хочу быть маркетологом.. 
в универ сеня не пошла - ппросто так, потому что не захотела. родителей правда жалко пипец как... ну да ладно - nevermind. а еще я чето в последнее время помешалась на Nirvan'е=))

----------


## WICKED

Агата, тут глянь http://forum.omsk.com/viewtopic.php?t=36776

----------


## MATARIEL

ВАЙ!!!... как я рад...))))
*Агата*, и тута здравствуй...))) а ты на учебы не забивай...надо хотя бы отучится... сегодня вот ездил долги сдавать... правда нифига не сдал...(

----------


## Freezer2007

я себе тоже безлимит хочу замутить, хоть у меня и халявный выходит, но я лучше за быстрый и нелимитированый 100 грн. в месяц платить буду, а так перебои с нетом часто

----------


## NORDmen

да, учеба сукс.... у мну шас >154 прогула =)

----------


## pulsewave

превед?)
мдя давно меня тут не было.. и еще стока же не будет)

----------


## Freezer2007

> превед?)
> мдя давно меня тут не было.. и еще стока же не будет)


 чё так? что случилось?

----------


## pulsewave

надоело тут тусить)

----------


## MATARIEL

*pulsewave*, ну тада вперед в огромный и светлый мир...)

----------


## Агата

WICKED, пасиб за ссыль, канеш=)) тока винда у меня от этого не переустановилась=))) хыхы, прикона будет , если  у меня к сессии комп отрубится*evil devil* 
NORDmen, ну нихрена се больше 154 прогулов О_О я в ужасе=0) ну хотя ты меня и порадовал - я уж думала я побила все рекорды, а ты о-как меня обломал=)))
уууу, сегодня спала часа 2... ибо вчера просто тупо просидела в нете.. и фиг знает , зачем сидела....=) уууу, а еще соседи... блин, с 4 утра смотрели свой долбанный телек.. уууу=( 
Матариэль, как долги=) ??
pulsewave, ну ты по ходу дела уже не прочитаешь этот пост=)) но все же если вдруг когда нидь прочитаешь то спрошу:"а зачем тогда вообще сюда сейчас (то есть тогда) заходил?" =))

----------


## NORDmen

агата, так меня тоже обломали. я даже не лидирую по прогулам, есть люди с 180 и 190, а на втором курсе по 220 у некоторых (вообще не ходили).

----------


## MATARIEL

> агата, так меня тоже обломали. я даже не лидирую по прогулам, есть люди с 180 и 190, а на втором курсе по 220 у некоторых (вообще не ходили).


 Ох... успокоили...)))
Агата, да хз ваще...фигня какая то... но думаю выкарабкаюсь...)

----------


## riogo

отшельник 

мне нельзя помнить,
мне нельзя жить.
я отшельник,
и вы прогоните меня.
и так было всегда,
и так будет всегда.


пока форум простаивал набросал эти строки

а так сегодня объявили что в мае у меня на работе полная жопа будет, радует только то что первые майские провёл в лесу с друзьями в палатках и с оружием

----------


## Freezer2007

испытал на себе всю силу закона подлости((:
в аудитории лекционной който гад вырезал на парте формулы по физике, я уснул, пролежал всю лекцию на этой "резьбе по дереву", формулы, сцуки, перебились, на следущей паре получил три штуки "2", потому что никого кроме меня к доске вызвать не смогли, обидно, все формулы есть, но без зеркала их понять нельзя((((

----------


## Betta

я вот сегодня записалась на олимпиады в мгу по математике...что я там делать буду?!и главное первая олимпиада(там просто одна письменная математика,а другая устно)11 мая будет,а 10 у подруги 18-ти летие...хорошо что письменый экзамен,а то как то на экзаменатора дышать было бы не прикольно)))

----------


## pulsewave

> pulsewave, ну ты по ходу дела уже не прочитаешь этот пост=)) но все же если вдруг когда нидь прочитаешь то спрошу:"а зачем тогда вообще сюда сейчас (то есть тогда) заходил?" =))


 посмотреть че тут нового)

----------


## Агата

> посмотреть че тут нового)


 ну, и что же нового ты увидел?
ну, вот, а говорил, еще долго сюда не зайдешь=))

----------


## WICKED

на улице уже жара...можно бегать!

----------


## Freezer2007

> на улице уже жара...можно бегать!


 а у меня тут один градус тепла с утра был, и до 10 в течении дня дойти должно))))
+ветер,
я сёдня на тренировке отморозился))), ща сижу мышцы согревающим гелем разминаю)))

----------


## Агата

эх, вы, бегуны, спортсмены... мы вот тут недавно 2 км на физре сдавали. так я блин метров 300 пробежала и сдохла.та еще не просто сдохла, а начала задыхаться. реально думала, что без скорой не выберусь, ан-нет, минут через 20 начала более менее нормально дышать, минут через сорок дышала почти ровно. хм, первый раз было такое чувство, словно легкие бензином облили и подожгли. забавно.

----------


## Freezer2007

> эх, вы, бегуны, спортсмены... мы вот тут недавно 2 км на физре сдавали. так я блин метров 300 пробежала и сдохла.та еще не просто сдохла, а начала задыхаться. реально думала, что без скорой не выберусь, ан-нет, минут через 20 начала более менее нормально дышать, минут через сорок дышала почти ровно. хм, первый раз было такое чувство, словно легкие бензином облили и подожгли. забавно.


 у вас марш броски в противогазах?

----------


## Агата

=)))))))) не, Freezer =)))) у нас обычный забег на 2 км, уложиться надо было в 11 минут. тока я вот че то сдохла. ну у меня же просто дистония, плюс еще там несколько факторов было, вот и получилось так. 
а в основном все наши нормально пробежали без всяких там противогазов=))) тебя кстати тренер больше так не мучает, что ты аж ходить не можешь?

----------


## Freezer2007

> =)))))))) не, Freezer =)))) у нас обычный забег на 2 км, уложиться надо было в 11 минут. тока я вот че то сдохла. ну у меня же просто дистония, плюс еще там несколько факторов было, вот и получилось так. 
> а в основном все наши нормально пробежали без всяких там противогазов=))) тебя кстати тренер больше так не мучает, что ты аж ходить не можешь?


 О_О, 11 минут, я б пешком дошёл

----------


## Агата

ню, мы же девочки, нормативы помягче=))

----------


## MATARIEL

а я бегать хачу.. у нас эта долбаная физра - не физра а хрен знает что..((((
левой-правой... левой-правой...

----------


## Freezer2007

> а я бегать хачу.. у нас эта долбаная физра - не физра а хрен знает что..((((
> левой-правой... левой-правой...


 в армию)))))))))
-и вот опять подьём в 4 утра,
холодный душ, и нам пора,
хелло ис арми нау))))))

----------


## MATARIEL

не... в армию не собираюсь...)
я лучше так... возле дома побегаю..)))

----------


## Azazello

всем привет!
я пока живой. как вы все?

----------


## WICKED

> всем привет!
> я пока живой. как вы все?


 да потихонечку....вот форум часто не работает

----------


## WICKED

я приступил к мощным тренировкам...все мышцы болят...

----------


## MATARIEL

Wicked, молодец...
а у меня напряги с учебой, что не удивительно... студент без хвостов - не студент..)))

----------


## grey

а мне ведь через месяц в военкомат по повестке. незнаю радоваться или огорчаться  :Smile:

----------


## MATARIEL

grey, надеюсь только для продления повестки...)

----------


## grey

к сожалению нет. обучение закончилось. попробую заболеть) но 100% уверенности что останусь нет.

----------


## MATARIEL

уж отмажся как нить... ты нам тут нужен..)

----------


## Агата

присоединяюсь к словам MATARIEL'я. 


полный pizdationZ
пляяяяя, heaven shine a light down on me

----------


## Габо

grey, тебя просто не успеют забрать в этот призыв, тобишь до 15 июля. Ты когда медкомиссию проходить будешь, жалуйся на что-нибудь и тебе должны будут выдать соответствующие направления на обследования. За две недели ты по-любому обследоваться не успеешь. А до осеннего призыва можно будет что-нибудь придумать, это дело нехитрое, при желании.

----------


## grey

> grey, тебя просто не успеют забрать в этот призыв, тобишь до 15 июля. Ты когда медкомиссию проходить будешь, жалуйся на что-нибудь и тебе должны будут выдать соответствующие направления на обследования. За две недели ты по-любому обследоваться не успеешь. А до осеннего призыва можно будет что-нибудь придумать, это дело нехитрое, при желании.


 да я уже думал об этом. у меня есть проблемы с желудком. хотел пойти на обследование в последние дни + можно без проблем заболеть, но потом передумал. лучше отслужить и забыть об этом же навсегда)

----------


## Агата

хм,  где  Tuska? надеюсь, она просто на форум не заходит

----------


## TUSKA

агата,тут я.и живая.
мои парни ещё месяц назад модем в чайнике утопили ))
а потом я депрессовала.
а потом ещё.
потом домой ездила-ах!вся в кайфе,сверху донизу.
а потом опять в эту наипоганейшую грёбаную москву вернулась-грязную подлую лужу дерьма,фу!
а потом муж пиздюлей навешал и запретил выходить из дома))
так что неимоверными усилиями я в интеренте,всеми обманами,можно сказать,с чужого компа,через строй чужих фоток прорвавшись.
а ещё живот болит,что просто пестец.уже вторую неделю.я аж до врача дошла!

слухи дошли,правда,поздно-меня сам рубен ищет о_о.какая честь,ёбтеть))
даже интересно стало-говорят,детьми давить будет.да мои дети,хех,сами кого хошь задавят,подгузниками закидают,они  у меня мировые)
так что,рубен,милости просим-честно признаюсь,на личико вы мне очень даже понравились).я с удовольствием пообщаюсь на свободные и не очень темы с выпускником всеми известного университета)парочку  бывших студентов оттуда я уже насмерть затрахала своей тупостью,а сейчас прямо глазки загорелись,рубен,где вы??

----------


## Scream

здрасте всем, как вы тут все живы и здоровы?

----------


## MATARIEL

Tuska, ну ты даешь!!! молодец)))) давай в том же духе борись дальше, я обеими руками за тебя... тока вот че то рубен меня игнорит...(

----------


## Azazello

всем ещё раз привет!
надеюсь теперь постабильнее буду сюда заходить...
очень приятно видеть всех снова  :Smile:

----------


## Freezer2007

старые ники, ностальгия, блин)))

----------


## Агата

тень, а ты мозоль им глаза назло.... не нужно ненавидеть, нужно прогнуть их, чтоб они знали, что ты выше их. будь выше.

----------


## MATARIEL

ноги боляти и устал.. чертовски хочется спать... но пока надо держаться...

----------


## Агата

хачу спаааать.... закрываю глаза, а перед глазами интегралы и дифференциальные уравнения... устааааала... сессия одним словом...

туска, забыла сказать - у тя чертовски изобретательные дети (раз топят модем в чайнике)=))

----------


## Freezer2007

гг, я тоже не спал, за неделю уже около 7 часов проспал, причём часть из них на семестровую контрольную по вышке попала))), начал курить, для того чтоб голова не болела, забил на тренеровки, надеюсь смогу вернутся к нормальному графику

----------


## Azazello

у меня день назад перед глазами тоже интегралы и функции многих переменных были...
а сейчас матрицы, линейные операторы и все такое...  :Frown:

----------


## Black Swan

эх-х.. матрицы - зло) меня же третируют балки, оболочки, шарниры.. изгибы, срезы, моменты.. :Wink:  а хде-то сзади коварно подкрался тервер)

----------


## pulsewave

ипу вола целыми днями, а надо искать работу >.<

----------


## MATARIEL

мне бы кстати тоже подыскивать уже работу надо... но сначало надо хотя бы сессию сдать...

----------


## TUSKA

туска, забыла сказать - у тя чертовски изобретательные дети (раз топят модем в чайнике)=))[/quote]

агата,на самом деле это далеко не самый страшный проступок )))
они выкинули папин телефон из окна(и телефон остался жив),напихали презервативов в дисковод(он погиб),утопили в унитазе весь запас чистых колготок(и старательно спускали,кинув туда же последнюю бумагу),а год назад,когда я ещё не ждала подлостей и отвлеклась,заварили на полу тесто из муки,манки,какао и той жидкости,что нашлась,так сказать,под рукой.
а когда им было месяцев по 10,не нашли лучшего применения для какашки кроме как старательно вмазать её в щели между паркетинами...
модем,кстати,пашет.
я теперь ничего не боюсь

----------


## MATARIEL

Tuska, дети у тебя просто прелесть... кстати такие дети в будущем всегда добиваются успехв, так что не бойся.. они у тебя молодцы..))

----------


## Агата

да, туска, детишка у тебя мировые=))) канеш, они нигде не пропадут - такая изобретательность - использовать вместо шпаклевки какшки=))) они полюбому изобретут чегонидь и получат патент на это=))) они у тебя дружные? ну , друг с другом не дерутся?

----------


## Crystal_Lake

*TUSKA*, читаю и улыбаюсь. Действительно здорово, в этом наверное даже сквозь всю бытовую рутину есть счастье. Маленькие монстры  :Smile: 



> они у тебя дружные? ну , друг с другом не дерутся?


 Предполагаю, что вряд ли  :Smile:

----------


## TUSKA

> они у тебя дружные? ну , друг с другом не дерутся?


 ну разве что игрушки иногда не делят,поэтому я покупаю всегда две идентичные.
а ещё некоторое время назад натачивали друг на друге зубы.
за их будущее иногда становится настолько пронзительно страшно,настолько беспросветно,так сложно их уберечь в этом мире наркоты,суицида,злобы,маньяков,подлости...
дай бог моим мальчикам лёгкой судьбы...

----------


## Betta

как же я тут давно не была))))наверно потому что сейчас все отлично...да и с инетом постоянные проблемы...и еще завтра экзамен,а я даже не готовилась,да и на уроки не ходила,надеюсь исключительно на свою удачливость))))

туска,блиин вот так читаешь о детях такие они милые,но когда не сввои))))ну наверно это у меня пройдет...

----------


## Azazello

вчера наконец-то сдал линейную алгебру....
как уже все достало... 3/4 сессии прошло, а я уже иссяк, и нет никаких сил готовится к экзамену по информатике... тем более что он будет происходить с особой жестокостью  :Frown:

----------


## Freezer2007

у меня теоретическая механика и информатика остались, теормех - жесть((

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

после больницы так хренова возвращаться в рабочий режим, усталость накатывается..

----------


## U.F.O.

сижу сдераю корки засохшей крови на ногах и локтях... так прикольно..) ща досдераю и буду пытаться на спине содрать...)

----------


## MATARIEL

U.f.o., чьей крови то...? и что случилось...?

----------


## U.F.O.

своей :Smile: у мня асвальтавая болезнь началась :Smile:

----------


## riogo

наконец заканчивается загруз на работе, я уже с ума схожу, эх вот на пример сейчас опоздал на работу (я ещё дома) рабочий день начинается у меня в 9, а с работы я вчера только в 3 припёрся домой

как всё достало

----------


## Агата

U.F.O., че за болезнь такая странная?=)) с каких высот нападался?=)

riogo, а ты где работаешь?

----------


## fallen_angel

привет, кого давно не видел. редко я стал тут появляться и, думается, буду еще реже.

не пускайте детей в интернет, от детей интернет тупеет.

----------


## fallen_angel

да, грэй - тут бага с большими буквами. у мя на вобле 3 с полвинной такая штука была, вроде как-то исправляется.
(д - большая)

----------


## Агата

fallen_angel, и тебе привет... хм, а может наоборот - дети от нета тупеют? че появляешься редко?

достало... достало просто все... надо учить микру, ибо в субботу пересдача, а я не хочу.... вот сейчас что угодно, но только не микра, я бы даже лучше линейку порешала.но только не эту тупую бредятину.... не хочу... устла... ипать, и почему я такая тупая.. ну неужто нельзя было сразу сдать и не париться.... гребанная сессия, гребанная учеба. ненавижу свой универ, свою профессию, эти предметы.... хотя блин, никто же меня не заставлял туда поступать идти... ненавижу  себя за то, что туда пошла. и еще за многое.

----------


## Freezer2007

я меняюсь, форум висит постояно, но смотрю что либо редко,
забил на всё, меня несёт течением по жизни и я смирился с этим. будь что будет....

----------


## TUSKA

всем большие приветы,всех рада видеть )))
жалко,что почти не видно старых ников,надо же,всего год прошёл...
от проехавшего почти мимо двоюродного брата узнала,что в москве народа в два раза больше,чем во всей литве,где он живёт-и стало грустно.фиговый город,грязный(( нас ещё угораздило спуститься в метро в  10 утра понедельника.дочь его в ужасе даже дышать не могла.
если кому-то интересно,в моих контактах теперь нет ни одного номера форумчан-как девочек,так и мальчиков.если кому-то хочется,пожалуйста,обижайтесь-милости прошу.
я не скоро вернусь.
я люблю вас.

----------


## MATARIEL

Tuska, ты чего..? что случилось..? ммм.... тогда удачи тебе!

----------


## Агата

тусечка , приветище тебе!!!
мда.. москва это... не люблю москву=((( она слишком тесная и потому злая
а почему контакты удалила? просто интересны причины этого, да еще и твои редкие появления...ты хоть возвращайся , навещай нас=))

----------


## Azazello

вот и лето...
не понимаю чего ему все так радуются... ненавижу лето... хочу зиму...
а ещё меня не переводят на психологический  :Frown: 
а с поступлением тоже облом  :Frown:  чертов гос. экзамен... чтоб его сдать в другое время (не со школьниками) какие-то заморочки придумали...
нет иного пути, как дальше торчать на этом мехмате....

----------


## riogo

> riogo, а ты где работаешь?


 админом в продуктовых магазинах

----------


## Агата

ты с мехмата хочешь на псих перевестись? а для этого же вроде занова все экзамены сдавать надо? ты ж ща на 1 курсе?

----------


## Azazello

> ты с мехмата хочешь на псих перевестись? а для этого же вроде занова все экзамены сдавать надо? ты ж ща на 1 курсе?


 Ага, с мехмата на психфак) Сказали все, кроме математики и английского)
Собственно из-за этого и не переводят  :Frown: 
p.s. Уже на 2-м курсе)

----------


## Агата

Azazello, ты ща тока на 2 перешел, или 2 окончил? 
я все еще первокурсница и, фиг знает, перейду ли на 2=))
и че это они тебе не переводят??? типа то, что предметов много сдавать или че?

----------


## Freezer2007

а я ужена второй перешёл, ща практику прохожу

----------


## MATARIEL

я тоже практику прохожу.. что б ее >_<
брат уехал на 2 месяца... теперь полное одиночество обеспечено..) ура товарисчи...!

----------


## Azazello

> Azazello, ты ща тока на 2 перешел, или 2 окончил? 
> я все еще первокурсница и, фиг знает, перейду ли на 2=))
> и че это они тебе не переводят??? типа то, что предметов много сдавать или че?


 Только перешел...
Не переводят, т.к. сказали, что если доставать 5 предметов (и более) уже не переводят  :Frown: 
А у тебя много пересдачь?

*Freezer2007*
А у нас практики нету пока...

----------


## MATARIEL

сегодня будут брать кровь из вены... хоть бы она не оказалась синей...

----------


## Freezer2007

)), голубая кровь))?? эх хотел бы я чтоб у меня мазут вместо крови тёк((

----------


## MATARIEL

с меня четверть литра крови выкачали.. изверги... сволочи >_<

----------


## WICKED

> с меня четверть литра крови выкачали.. изверги... сволочи >_<


 что то уж многовато.куда так много??

----------


## Агата

WICKED, это не много, это нормально.  у здорового ,ну. относительно здорового ( относительно, потому чт оабсолютно здоровых не бывает=))) человека всегда забирают 400 мл крови. это нестрашно для отрагинзма. 

MATARIEL, а на что у тебя кровь забирали? синяя???? О_О с какой дури ей синей быть то?+)))

Azazello, у меня сейчас один на осень по линейке остался. ну линека - это круть=) надеюсь, сдам=)
=((( надо было после зимней сессии переводиться... черт! у меня тож была мысля, если че на 2 курсе перевестись, значит хрен  теперь я переведусь=(((

мммм, а я б хотела чтоб у мну кровушку взяли... *evil dreaming devil*

----------


## MATARIEL

*WICKED*, не знаю... я не считал, ну примерно где то четверть...)
*Агата*, кровь оказалась красной...((( все мои мечты о божественном происхождении разбились в прах.. ХD мухаха...)))) а забирали для анализов... седня посмотрю че там написали..))

----------


## Агата

=))))), ну вот, теперь мы знаем, что у ангелов кровь тож красная=))

----------


## MATARIEL

да ладно.. уверен у тебя кровь светлее чем у меня..))) просто... четверть литра... >_< меня потом весь вечер штормило..)))

----------


## Агата

=))) ну, эт нормально, что штормило=) вот видишь, какой огромный плюс: и не водки не пил, и штормило=))

----------


## MATARIEL

ога... ощущения незабываемые...))) седня будут рентген делать... сказали ничего не есть перед ним, но не думаю что врачи поверят что я ел в 3 часа ночи.. х) а то уже был случай когда перед одной процедурой (перед которые нельзя есть) я поел, но в 5 утра.. так "белый халат" не поверил и заставил повторно проходить эту гадость >_<

----------


## Агата

а ты ему че ам сказал, что ты в 5 утра ел? а во скока тебе надо было эту хрень тада проходить?

----------


## MATARIEL

я эту хрень в 9 утра проходил, и на его возмущенное "почему я перед процедурой ел?" я ответил, что ел 4 часа назад... ну он и пощитал..))) оказалось что я ел в 5 утра (и это правда), а он сцуко не поверил >_<

----------


## Агата

странный врач какойто=)) какая разница, во сколько ты ел .главное, что 4 часа - это еще мало, чтоб всякие там хрени делать=))

----------


## MATARIEL

я знаю что мало, но мне так есть хотелось...))
блин... я сейчас реально расплавлюсь от жары.... >>__<<

----------


## MATARIEL

"биохимик м. бехе в книге «черный ящик дарвина» обратил внимание на то, что биологические объекты настолько четко функционируют как информационные системы, что создается впечатление, что кто-то спрограммировал их математически. и выдвинул концепцию сознательного конструирования, идеей которой стала максима «не может быть программы без программиста». руководствуясь ею, математик у. дембовски разработал метод, с помощью которого можно выявлять искусственно сконструированные объекты. человек, «протестированный» дембовски, попал в разряд искусственно созданных..."

хы-хы...) интересно...

----------


## Omega

ого! така инфа мощна, и как наши деди раньше жили без вот етого више сказаного....
 :Smile:

----------


## Omega

а знаете ли вы!
синхо позитронний манипулятор атомних частей при изгибе в гиперболической структуре имеет свойство использовать негативние частицы. а самое интересное что если направить на магнетический скироскоп урановое излучение при малом вхождении атмосферних протонов то можно получить плазменно ионический заряд!

----------


## MATARIEL

за окном семейная ссора... сижу на подоконнике как в ложе в театре...))) попкорна не хватает...

----------


## ~alonely~

крута!! у мя для таких случаев даже бинокль есть...

----------


## Black Angel

сижу на одном тупом форуме, стебусь над придурками =) как же прикольно над ними поржать!

----------


## MATARIEL

надеюсь ты не про этот форум говоришь....)

----------


## riogo

пуля в лоб, стакан на стол
кровь веселая течет.
нету горя, нету боли
есть только счастье вера и любовь.

кто хочет, тот меня найдет, на связи по прежнему *где-то* есть.

----------


## ~alonely~

мой кот почему-то чихаеть...может,от пыли..а может просто на всё начхать..

----------


## Freezer2007

смотрел фильм "пульс" американский, реально чтото заинтересовало

----------


## Betta

а мне не очень пульс фильм не понравился...реклама его мене болше нравилась)))
мне понравился фильм "бесоммощный" с мэтью пери...


вот я провалила уже поступления в институт((((в мгу и гуга...зато сейас сижу в общаге в птере в орошей компании...радует что на улице не пришлось ночевать))))

19 числа экзамен в мирэа моя "любимая" физика...

----------


## MATARIEL

пришел с метал феста... разбита губа, бровь и разорвана футболка... думаю фест прошел на славу...))) хотя все тело дико болит...(

----------


## CorpseGrinder

> пришел с метал феста... разбита губа, бровь и разорвана футболка... думаю фест прошел на славу...))) хотя все тело дико болит...(


 кто выступал? колись!)

----------


## MATARIEL

*CorpseGrinder*, вот..) STORMCHOIR (Atmospheric Death, Black Metal),  CRYPTOX (Melodic Speed Metal), HEADOFF (Techno-Death Metal, г.Хабаровск),  МИСТИФИКАТОР(Power Metal, г.Хабаровск)
Две последние группы отожгли нереально... у всех башни посносило...))

----------


## CorpseGrinder

ууу, жосткий андеграунд наверно, так как ничего из тобой перечисленного даже не знаю. но побывать был бы не прочь, да и разброс жанров нехилый.

----------


## MATARIEL

ну конечно не знаешь... 2 местные групы, 2 из хабара... довольно молодые, но опыт в выступлениях есть... да и в напористости им можно только позавидовать...)

----------


## ~alonely~

сейчас я готова была бы покончить с собой. если бы не была такой нерешительной трусихой. противно.

----------


## CorpseGrinder

опять уезжаю дней на 10

----------


## MATARIEL

*~alonely~*, это инстинкт самосохранения.. и это естественно, не надо противиться этому... и если ты не смогла сделать это, значит ты сильна...) значит жизнь не сломила тебя и ты можешь встать и идти дальше...
*CorpseGrinder*, удачи...

----------


## Freezer2007

единственный человек которому я был нужен и я её предаю, я ничтожество!
да пошло оно всё((

ухожу с форума, а дальше не знаю

----------


## MATARIEL

Freezer2007, почему уходишь то...? ну... если тебе от этого станет легче, то удачи...

----------


## U.F.O.

хорошо лежать в больнице, все тебе фрукты носят, вкусности всякие :Smile:  но мля когда свернута челюсть и одной рукой прикован наручником к кровати и даже не можеш дотянуться до этого всего это становится пыткой.. :Smile:

----------


## ~alonely~

U.f.o.,а зачем приковали-то?

----------


## MATARIEL

U.f.o., действительно за что... о_о?

----------


## NamelessChild

Freezer2007
(((
Не надо.

----------


## U.F.O.

шоб в бега неподался, уже отцепили, т.к. у второго ранение не серьезное :Smile:  но
условку думаю дадут :Frown:

----------


## Black Angel

надо уже наконец взять себя в руки и идти что-то делать! но как трудно сделать первый шаг...подтолкнул бы хоть кто, что ли

----------


## ~alonely~

Black Angel и не говори!..сама сижу и пытась начать тренировать волю...но,похоже,этой вешчи у меня просто нет...

----------


## Black Angel

~alonely~ 
Хороший пинок под зад для ускорения процесса, думаю, нам бы очень помог, вот только нет того, кто мог бы дать этот самый пинок

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

может этот человек и есть, но он сейчас не рядом. при этом пинок должен быть аккуратным, чтобы он правильно воспринялся. а то в армии таких пинков очень много, а толку не очень. или взять в пример тренера допустим по боксу. некоторые спокойно объясняют что к чему, а некоторые на тебя орут постоянно, иногда даже когда все получается.

----------


## ~alonely~

этот кто-то пострадал бы сам...причём,порядочно таг...

----------


## Black Angel

> в армии таких пинков очень много, а толку не очень. или взять в пример тренера допустим по боксу. некоторые спокойно объясняют что к чему, а некоторые на тебя орут постоянно, иногда даже когда все получается.


 Подтолкнуть нужно человека, тогда когда он сам что-то хочет делать, но у него не хватает решимости начать.
Что до армии... Да кто в наше время хочет идти служить в армию! Все это делается из под палки и естественно никакой инициативы со стороны служащих ждать не приходиться, вот командиры и вынуждены давать пинки солдатам, что бы те хоть что-то делали.
Насчет различного вида тренеров, то тут действует умение вести воспитательную работу, что конечно могут далеко не все, и пинки в этом случае никак не помогут

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

точно! любой тренер или преподователь должен быть хорошим психологом.  может кто нибудь помнит такого тренера по волейболу николай васильевич карполь? как он орал всегда на наших волейболисток, зато каких высот добивался с ними!!

----------


## Lil' and crazzy

Freezer2007 ушел с форума. и в аси его нет.боюсь.он был мне очень близким и дорогим человеком.а ушел из за меня...не хватает его.больно.

----------


## Black Angel

никогда не показывала своих искренних чувств, а вчера решила показать. дура я , дура, не надо было этого делать. все, теперь я поняла окончательно, что все нужно держать только в себе и не показывать никому

----------


## Crystal_Lake

> все нужно держать только в себе и не показывать никому


 Верно.

----------


## MATARIEL

> все нужно держать только в себе и не показывать никому


 Я тоже согласен...

----------


## Frau Finsternis

а я нет... у меня есть единственная подругая, которая просто я!.. ей я, действительно, доверяю на 100 процентов в течении долгих лет...

----------


## U.F.O.

у мня опять депрессия и я опять здесь.. :Smile:  надолго... :Smile:

----------


## U.F.O.

з.ы. здраствуйте все каво давно не видел. :Smile:

----------


## MATARIEL

Frau Finsternis, это хорошо... ты должна беречь ее... и я рад, что есть такие понимающие люди как твоя подруга...

----------


## Frau Finsternis

Matariel, я сама себя-то иногда не понимаю. мы просто чувствуем.

----------


## Black Angel

> а я нет... у меня есть единственная подругая, которая просто я!.. ей я, действительно, доверяю на 100 процентов в течении долгих лет...


 У меня тоже есть очень хорошая подруга, которая очень любит мне напоминать: самый близкий твой друг тебя же первым и предаст

----------


## Frau Finsternis

> У меня тоже есть очень хорошая подруга, которая очень любит мне напоминать: самый близкий твой друг тебя же первым и предаст


 кто во что верит, то и сбывается...а мне подруга очень часто говорит, что любит меня. Не нравятся ей мои наклонности су, но уже решила давно, что без меня здесь не останется...так вот и получилось как-то, что я очнулась, а она чуть не ушла...вот и держусь...
есть такие люди, в которых всё одно..мне повезло, я нашла...

----------


## Lil' and crazzy

....а меня вот вроде и любят..а с другой стороны и никому я особо и не нужна...никому не нужный ребенок.....обидно....даж себе не нужна наверн...

----------


## Black Angel

неужели я все еще испытывают к нему какие-то чувства? нет, это бред, этого просто не может быть! это лишь побочное действие химических веществ

----------


## U.F.O.

чем усерднее ищеш вторую половиноку и щастья тем меньше шансов шо найдеш ваще хоть што та... печальный факт...

----------


## MATARIEL

да... факт...если хочешь, что бы что то было у тебя, то надо отказаться от этого, тогда оно неприменно будет у вас...
хм.... наверое поэтому когда отказываешься от жизни, она сцука как назло появляется снова..)))

----------


## Frau Finsternis

откажешься от меня?..

----------


## MATARIEL

шутишь что ли..?) никогда не откажусь!!!... и это правило на нас не действует...

----------


## U.F.O.

тупо бухаю, бреду от депрессии к депресии, от проблемы к проблеме, неверя ни кому и ничему, ни во што и ни в кого... неменяя ни чего.....не выдергивая ни чего из прошлого и не заглядывая в будущее... не веря в радость жизни и не боясь смерти... просто, тупо, мрачно бухаю...

----------


## Frau Finsternis

> тупо бухаю, бреду от депрессии к депресии, от проблемы к проблеме, неверя ни кому и ничему, ни во што и ни в кого... неменяя ни чего.....не выдергивая ни чего из прошлого и не заглядывая в будущее... не веря в радость жизни и не боясь смерти... просто, тупо, мрачно бухаю...


 эх..мне бы побухать и уйти подальше от мира сего на некоторое время..так нет..врачи запретили...( да и деньги спускаю на лекарства...

----------


## Frau Finsternis

> шутишь что ли..?) никогда не откажусь!!!... и это правило на нас не действует...


 я советую тебя подумать получше, потому что, Frau Finsternis - это ОН!!! бойся меня!..)

----------


## MATARIEL

я подумал.. и вот мой вердикт: "ты будешь моим"....)))

----------


## U.F.O.

уже проснул голову в петлю и хотел откинуть табурет пальцами ног в этот самый последний момент поситила мысль - бля если я здесь немогу, складываю руки и плыву по течению, то што будет там? ведь как известно избавляясь от одной проблемы получаем следущую более сложную...хуйня не хуйня, но мой мозг в очередной раз наипал меня и заставил задуматься над этим тем самым отложив мой переход в другой мир......бля я мастер себя наябывать.... :Frown:

----------


## Black Angel

как же больно...но почему всё так происходит?

----------


## MATARIEL

Black Angel, только через боль мы сможем понять насятощее счастье... держись и не отчаивайся, боль со времнем пройдет...

----------


## Frau Finsternis

главное, не опоздать...эх, как я устала...скорее бы всё закончилось...

----------


## Lil' and crazzy

заберите меня в никуда!!!!!!

----------


## Black Angel

Неужели это конец?

----------


## MATARIEL

Это конец начала...

----------


## ~alonely~

прям даж неудобно как-то))) давно здесь не была,потому как отлично себя чувствую сравнительно))))

----------


## tventin2

~alonely~, ну хоть кому-то хорошо

----------


## ~alonely~

ага. мне неплохо. одна дома,сижу в нете,отрываюсь...и ничего мне больше не нужно. хотя нет,были б чипсы-было б лучше.

----------


## MATARIEL

хех... а я уже сутки без сна... рисование это зло.. из за него я почти не сплю..))) а когда проснусь и посмотрю что я там накалякал - пойму, что потратил время в пустую =\

----------


## U.F.O.

Хорошоооооо..... %)

----------


## Black Angel

вчера было хорошо, а сегодня отходняк. может повторить?  :Smile:

----------


## U.F.O.

люди, как разшифровываеца словосочетание - рыжая бестия? о_о

----------


## MATARIEL

помоему оно не расшифровывается... но может означать непокорность, вспыльчивость, взрывной характер ну и тд...
обожаю рыжих бестий...)))

----------


## Black Angel

всё как-то очень, очень странно

----------


## Suicide Church

завтра умрет человек, мечтающий о смерти.

----------


## Omega

така его доля))
значит мечты всетаки сбываются!

----------


## Omega

психотронний анализатор ионних полей может обеспечить активную функцию главного мозга при утрате активних стимуляторов "смерти". извлекая с оболочки нужные елементи и соединяя их цельними связями анализатор может вернуть большинство врожденних рефлексов физического тела. незаменим в домашнем приминении!!
ват "UkrNyTehno"

----------


## Black Angel

второй день (или третий?) снятся одни кошмары по ночам, долго не могу заснуть, хоть иди и покупай снотворное в аптеках, утром встаю так, как будто не спала и вовсе. сколько еще так будет продолжаться?!

----------


## MATARIEL

Black Angel, у меня такое на протяжении года...) это из за беспокойства... то что тебя больше всего тревожит выливается в твоих снах... просто учись их преодолевать... свои сны...

----------


## ~alonely~

приехала. только что. ем.
хорошо...)

----------


## ER

привет всем, давно меня не было (непредвиденные обстоятельства).  :Smile:  как у вас дела, что нового?

----------


## Black Angel

нет чувств...умерла последняя надежда, а вместе с ней и я

----------


## MATARIEL

Black Angel, но ведь ты жива... даже если нет надежды, то есть ты...надежда это лишь опора, но жить можно и без нее...

----------


## Black Angel

Matariel 
а разве может быть жив человек, у которого ничего не осталось внутри?

----------


## MATARIEL

Может... потому что пустота - это иллюзия... просто чувства и все "внутренности" спрятались глубоко и даже если внутри есть пустота, то она может заполниться... и тебе самой выбирать чем ее заполнить, Black Angel...

----------


## CorpseGrinder

черт возьми, как же здесь хорошо...

----------


## Frau Finsternis

matariel, я тебя прибью!!! види нормальный образ жизни! ты мне нужен ещё ё моё!!! недосып - это scheisse! 
вот приехала с поезда. скоро опять сваливать...бе(
надоело(

----------


## Black Angel

удивительно как после истерик наступает такое блаженное спокойствие

----------


## MATARIEL

Frau Finsternis, хорошо-хорошо... я обещаю...но при условии, что ты сама будешь  вести такой же образ жизни..))

----------


## Frau Finsternis

эмм....ну, хорошо...)

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

хорошее настроение, завтра мега день, первые соревнования в этом году и опен эйр!!

----------


## riogo

ну что народ выхожу из дома, и еду отдыхать

всем удачи когда вернусь зайду дале модерить(а может и ране)

----------


## Frau Finsternis

riogo, да уж...заходи побыстрее)

----------


## Frau Finsternis

и почаще

----------


## Frau Finsternis

а ещё подольше и желательно бы грэя сюда!=)

----------


## MATARIEL

и остальных модеров...)

Anketa... су**а... опередила таки....

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

откуда взялись все эти новенькие, которые зарегились 24.08.2008 ?? слишком много флуда у них, да и по постам ихним, больше половины к суициду не относятся.

----------


## U.F.O.

я доооооооомааааааа!!!!! =))))

----------


## illuzZia

со мной всегда приходит тишина,на все форумы...хм

----------


## Roman

новенькие по направлению с других форумов. не помню, кто-то писал, что их просили завалить этот форум--мол призывают к суициду и тд. там вроде 140 посетителей было макс. так что не удивительно. надо было просто на пару дней закрыть регистрацию.

----------


## Jizzy

> откуда взялись все эти новенькие, которые зарегились 24.08.2008 ??


 ты уверен, что хочешь это знать? я бы не советовал...это худшая дыра интернета, поверь мне. лучше переведи дух и общайся с теми, кто остался после той волны
со мной, например  :Wink:

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

напиши, интересно просто, хотя не удивлюсь если с какого нибудь удафточкаком. неадекваты все равно на долго здесь не задержатся, либо их забанят, либо сами уйдут.

----------


## огрызок тепла

врядли с удавкома. хотя...несколько лет назад там были вполне адекватные люди. как там сейчас-не знаю

----------


## Black Angel

ну почему у меня всегда какие-то проблемы?! почему всё не может быть просто хорошо, хотя бы немного???

----------


## tventin2

а у меня немного хорошо, но мне этого мало!!

----------


## Roman

а у меня немного хреново (или много), но мне и этого хватает!

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

у меня ваще полный попец, а скоро будет еще хуже..

----------


## tventin2

Волк-Одиночка, все наладится.

----------


## WICKED

грэя в армию забрали???

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

нет, не забрали. да и вряд ли заберут..

----------


## riogo

так хочется любить
но уже нечем
так хочется жить 
но уже не за чем
так хочется быть 
но я существую.

----------


## Jubei

страшно. новая обстановка и новые, связанные с ней мысли как-то выбивают из колеи. и далеко не всегда подобная "раскачка" положительно сказывается на эмоциональном состоянии.

----------


## Black Angel

опять я не могу заставить себя ничего делать(((

----------


## Freezer2007

нехтел попадать на глаза предкам, взял машину и поехал кататся, както грусно везде, река высохла почти, даишники везде, когда ехал назад сваливал от них - повеселел немного, потом всё также скушно(((, предки наконец свалили из второй квартиры, вернулсо, я сново он-лайн.

----------


## U.F.O.

почему стока бладей, которые шифруюцо под приличных девушек? о_0 нах так та?! о_о такветь это уже заипло....(

----------


## Freezer2007

фсё, у меня есть справки от нарколога и психиатра))))), теперь можно точно сказать что я не псих

----------


## TUSKA

вот и осень) обожаю осень-депрессивное,вампирье время..............

----------


## MATARIEL

*TUSKA*, с возвращением...) давно не появлялась... как ты..?

----------


## Freezer2007

Привет, почему вампирье?О_о

----------


## WICKED

Ох....такое ощущение,что сто лет форум не работал....кто из стареньких ещё живой??

----------


## blooddrakon

> кто из стареньких ещё живой??


 Хм я вроде пока еще тут, и даже относительно живой))

----------


## Freezer2007

я живой, но старенький я относительно)) мне ток 20 зимой будет.

кстати перед отключкой моё сообщение в теме было последнее)))

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

Надеюсь что все еще живы!!  постараемся сделать форум более работоспособным!!!

----------


## Kranston

Всем привет! Классно, что форум снова работает =)

----------


## riogo

я тоже живой в полном здрвии ;-)

----------


## Stas

ну блин повылезали из пыльных углов... призраки всемирной паутины. ))))

----------


## ER

=)

----------


## Freezer2007

> ну блин повылезали из пыльных углов... призраки всемирной паутины. ))))


 *сдувая пыль с ника и проводя тёмный ритуал- воскрешения пароля* буу)

----------


## ER

Надеюсь, что на этот раз с форумом всё будет в порядке... (в конце хочется поставить вопросительный знак).

----------


## огрызок тепла

как трудно было пароль вспомнить)а оказалось, что мне еще и ник нужно было вспомнить для начала. вот. у меня же много всяких ников. я же сначала боялась под своим ником на форум приходить, боялась, что узнает кто. а сейчас не страшно совсем. я мяу самая настоящая и все тут. не волнует меня, что подумают другие по поводу меня на суицид-форуме. а тут я огрызком посижу, ладно?не вижу смысла регистрироваться с новым ником))

----------


## огрызок тепла

в смысле узнает кто-от из окружающих) уточняю просто) ну там с работы  или просто старые знакомые.а сейчас все равно стало, узнают они или нет

----------


## WICKED

Товарищи! у меня вот наболевший вопрос  :Smile:  кто, как отмазался от армии?

----------


## Freezer2007

Я отмазался так, что мне ещё до окончания школы штамп в паспорт поставили что я негодник))).
Чем раньше начнёшь мазатся тем легче), или можешь попробовать в универе на военку пойти)

----------


## WICKED

Freezer, а каким образом то отмазался? по болезни?

----------


## Freezer2007

ага)), была болезнь с 8 по 10, а в 11 как на зло прошла))), ну что ж делать пошёл в больницу , положили на обследование на недельку в отдельную палату, чаёк витаминный пил и аскорбинки кушал, а потом купил бутылку красивую и конфет коробку и пошёл к врачу, попросил написать что всё как было так и осталос

----------


## WICKED

Так...а потом принёс справку в военкомат?

----------


## ♣♣♣

> Товарищи! у меня вот наболевший вопрос  кто, как отмазался от армии?


 такой же вопрос стоит  :Mad: 

можно взятку дать, это они всегда готовы  :Big Grin: 

а так надо болезни подробно разрабатывать.
на вскидку назову несколько. сколиоз 2-й степени, плоскостопие 3-й степени, либо 2-й, но с артрозом, атопический дерматит с жалобами в карте и проявлениями на коже, зрение -6,25.

----------


## WICKED

> можно взятку дать, это они всегда готовы


 взятка колеблится в районе от 100-180 касарей.



> сколиоз 2-й степени, плоскостопие 3-й степени, либо 2-й, но с артрозом, атопический дерматит с жалобами в карте и проявлениями на коже, зрение -6,25


 этого не чего у меня нету

----------


## ♣♣♣

> взятка колеблится в районе от 100-180 касарей.
> 
> этого не чего у меня нету


 мне предлагали за 50 (это врачу), может военкому и за 100 переваливает.

есть знакомые врачи в городе?

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

Если у вас есть шрам в области вен, то можете считать что, что уже откосили от армии..   к этому же относится пирсинг, сережки в ухе..  тату  и другие издевательства над своим телом..

Народ, предлагаю создать такую тему в разделе "не суицид"

----------


## ♣♣♣

> Если у вас есть шрам в области вен, то можете считать что, что уже откосили от армии..   к этому же относится пирсинг, сережки в ухе..  тату  и другие издевательства над своим телом..
> 
> Народ, предлагаю создать такую тему в разделе "не суицид"


 Не, это уже не канает, психиатор на наколк давно уже не смотрит.

а вскрываться надо не во время призыва, а до, чтобы все выглядело правдоподобно, то есть летом вскрылся - скорая, ПНД, учет.

----------


## WICKED

> есть знакомые врачи в городе?


 эм.....нету....но ведь могут проверить тебя на наличие написанной болезни врачом

----------


## ♣♣♣

> эм.....нету....но ведь могут проверить тебя на наличие написанной болезни врачом


 смотря какая болезнь.
плоскостопие можно сделать. но надо чтобы оно уже было хоть какое-то заметно.

на крайняк можно и вскрываться, я тоже об этом подумывал, но пока скрываюсь.
это тоже выход, если есть возможность - квартира в другом районе, трудоустройство по черному с зарплатой в конверте, отсутствие машины, ну и просто внимательность и осторожность. если есть первые два условия, остальное приложится

----------


## WICKED

а ведь если есть шрам в области вен, то отправят в дурку?

----------


## ♣♣♣

> а ведь если есть шрам в области вен, то отправят в дурку?


 ну, должны на обследование. но во-первых, важно происхождение шрама. а во-вторых, эти суки на все пойдут и на все глаза закроют, чтобы не сорвать свой план.
говорят, что лучше всего до призыва, чтобы кто-то посторонний скорую вызвал и т.д. а ПНД вроде и так отправляет в ВК инфу про тех, кто на учете. тут я думаю, надо уметь показать, что призвав тебя они проблем не оберутся, чтобы поняли - этот точно скоммунячит АК, положит всех дедов и командиров, а потом сам застрелится.

----------


## WICKED

> эти суки на все пойдут и на все глаза закроют, чтобы не сорвать свой план..


 тото и оно...это всё и портит

----------


## ♣♣♣

> тото и оно...это всё и портит


 а скрывать нет возможности?

----------


## WICKED

неа...негде

----------


## ♣♣♣

> неа...негде


 работаешь официально?

----------


## WICKED

я не работаю  :Smile:

----------


## ♣♣♣

> я не работаю


 так это все упрощает! :Smile: 
повестки подписанные есть?

----------


## WICKED

я так-то учусь....последний год остался

----------


## ♣♣♣

> я так-то учусь....последний год остался


 а аспирантура?

----------


## WICKED

вышка

----------


## ♣♣♣

> вышка


 в смысле пойти после диплома в аспу

----------


## Freezer2007

ужость у нас помню за 500грн косили))

а из-за астегматизма не освобождают?  при нём нельзя долго носить очки.

----------


## WICKED

> в смысле пойти после диплома в аспу


 нет...в аспу мне не попасть

----------


## Сергей6792

Я по болезни почек "закосил".Она у меня и так была,но дал ещё врачу 1000 гривен,чтобы уж наверняка.Пил пиво,когда нервы на пределе были,и вот результат...
А по поводу "порезов в области вен"-на мою резанную руку хирург взглянул странно,вызвал к себе психиатра и после недолгого совещания оба сказали,что,мол,годен.А вот парня одного,у которого даже не вены порезаны были,а другая часть руки психиатр выгнал в коридор с диким матом и фразой "я тебе дам армию!Не будешь ты у меня служить!А если ещё раз заикнешься,что хочешь служить-отправлю прямо в дурку!".Вот ведь как бывает...

----------


## WICKED

наткнулся вот на такой форум http://www.antipriziv.ru/forum/

----------


## Stas

а я так сильно и не отмазывался... эпилептиков в армию не берут. было достаточно моей огромной папки с историей пыток, успехов и неудач. )
военные наверное боятся, что кого-нибудь просто замкнёт в самы неподходящий момент... и чувак перестреляет половину толстопузого генштаба...

----------


## Freezer2007

в Украине помоему както проще к этому относятся.
У меня при прохождении психолога, врач глянул в хорактеристику из школы, единственное что мну компрометировало "Работает не в меру своих возможностей..." лекарь спросил почему, я ответил что в класе в 3раза девушек больше чем парней, врач улыбнулась и отпустила.

----------


## Nocticula

> Я по болезни почек "закосил".Она у меня и так была,но дал ещё врачу 1000 гривен,чтобы уж наверняка.Пил пиво,когда нервы на пределе были,и вот результат...
> А по поводу "порезов в области вен"-на мою резанную руку хирург взглянул странно,вызвал к себе психиатра и после недолгого совещания оба сказали,что,мол,годен.А вот парня одного,у которого даже не вены порезаны были,а другая часть руки психиатр выгнал в коридор с диким матом и фразой "я тебе дам армию!Не будешь ты у меня служить!А если ещё раз заикнешься,что хочешь служить-отправлю прямо в дурку!".Вот ведь как бывает...


 
=)))) обидно, блин) надо было тоже рваться рьяно на защиту родины!

----------


## WICKED

почему Вия отображается как гость??

----------


## Stas

наверна потому, что её аккуант удалён...

----------


## Stas

WICKED, ну как? отмазался от армии чувак или нет?

----------


## WICKED

вчера пытался...не вышло...осталось ещё два варианта

----------


## Stas

эх... жаль будет если заберут. целый год считай потерян. ((

----------


## WICKED

да, вот именно...зато там есть оружие  :Smile:

----------


## ♣♣♣

ты только мочи не других срочников. пройдись, если что, по коммандному составу.

----------


## Freezer2007

ага)), нас навести))

----------


## Stas

дата возрождения форума - число дьявола... не то, чтобы я в эту фигню верил, просто интересно... как-то. О_о

----------


## pulsewave

омг, форум ожил. а я уже забыл всех.

----------


## Римма

а я еще помню тех, кто был здесь 2 года - год назад...
новых людей, смотрю, тоже много...

----------


## stre10k

Римма, да я тебя помню )) 
респект тебе, кучу всего правильного говоришь, по крайней мере обоснованного...

----------


## blooddrakon

> а я еще помню тех, кто был здесь 2 года - год назад...
> новых людей, смотрю, тоже много...


 И я кстати тоже не забыл ))) Всегда приятно видеть такого доброго и в целом положительного человека))) Это хорошо старые раны зажили , так что желаю чтобы они не напоминали о себе и у тебя всё было хорошо))) И ещё спасибо за кучу прекрасных стихов в творчестве !)

----------


## Римма

Stre10k, Blooddrakon, спасибо вам за теплый прием!!
Черт возьми, как же я рада снова вас видеть!!)))

----------


## ER

*pulsewave*, какие люди!)

----------


## Freezer2007

последнее время завис в онлайн играх,отвлекает, на форумы не захожу.
Столько сообщений, всё новое неасилил, наверно опять погружусь в онлайн. Скучно.

----------


## ryceHu4ka

хочу чтобы эта тема жила)
у меня зачеты, зачеты,зачеты... пытаюсь все сдать) надеюсь все получится) смотрю на все более менее позитивно :Wink:

----------


## Агата

> хочу чтобы эта тема жила)


 помогу тебе в твоем желании  :Smile: 




> у меня зачеты, зачеты,зачеты... пытаюсь все сдать) надеюсь все получится) смотрю на все более менее позитивно


 конечно, получится - вопрос лишь во времени  :Smile:  ну, и в количестве убитых нервов....))) ну, последнее, сюдя по твоему посту, к тебе не очень относится)

навалилось какое-то аццкое разочарование в людях, эта всё "ад БЕСсилыЯ"

----------


## ryceHu4ka

Продолжается универская канитель.  Уже так хочется отдыхать... Но не теряю хороших мыслей и настроения чего и всем желаю =]

----------


## WICKED

Кролиг живой?

----------


## Stas

в теории.

----------


## Hvis Lyset Tar Oss

Stas, как у тебя с твоим проектом?

----------


## Tuuska

Жара.
Страх.
Тоска.
И секса хочется...

----------


## Stas

Hvis Lyset Tar Oss  моим проектом? О_о

Туска привет.)

----------


## U.F.O.

пиво+гитара - это так круто!! (:

----------


## Freezer2007

А я пароли не забыл свои.

как вижу тему в дань традиции держите вы живой, эх.

----------


## U.F.O.

ом моя голова......... =\ я побывал в аду............ =\

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

> А куда пропал *Depress*?


 насколько мне известно просто забил на форум.

----------


## Stas

не удивительно)

----------


## Дима_

При заходе на этот форум посылаестя запрос на counter.yadro.ru. Так должно быть? Для чего это?

----------


## Selbstmord

Иногда бывает, что долго очень грузит страницы или вообще не заходит. Странно как то.

----------


## Selbstmord

> counter.yadro.ru


 Судя по надписи "counter", могу сделать предположение, что это всего лишь счетчик, учитывающий количество посещений на сайте.

----------


## Stas

хм... а куда все подевались-то? неужто... О_о

----------


## безымянный

я тут недавно, но не всегда получается зайти и что-то почитать-написать, потому что сервер в половине случаев выдаёт ошибку базы данных.

----------


## Selbstmord

*безымянный*, это только в последнее время так...раньше не было такого. Сейчас вот спамеры атакуют постоянно.

----------


## безымянный

> *безымянный*, это только в последнее время так...раньше не было такого. Сейчас вот спамеры атакуют постоянно.


 да вижу…

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

> *безымянный*, это только в последнее время так...раньше не было такого. Сейчас вот спамеры атакуют постоянно.


 насколько я понял, Грей на днях разобрался со спамерами.

----------


## blooddrakon

Вот я и снова тут.  Приветствую всех "стариков" форума кто ещё помнит меня , ну заодно и всех новичков тоже. Давненько сюда не заходил , теперь вот думаю буду почаще появляться хотя бы просто проверять что да как, да и просто читать,ну и может даже изредка что-то писать. Так что такие дела.

----------


## Римма

Привет, Blooddrakon  :Smile: )
только недавно тебя вспоминала  :Smile: ) и Аску еще  :Smile: )

кажется, отсюда не уходят))
всегда возвращаются))

----------


## Freezer2007

> Приветствую всех "стариков" форума кто ещё помнит меня


 и тебе не хворать.

скушно в последние годы как то((

----------


## riogo

> и тебе не хворать.
> 
> скушно в последние годы как то((


 ну это наверно по тому что мы либо повзрослели либо поумнели((((






p.s. а хотя возможно ты и прав

----------


## Black Angel

Всем привет от U.F.O. он пока еще в армии, но скоро надеется вернуться)  :Smile:

----------


## Freezer2007

И ему не хворать)

----------


## riogo

> Всем привет от U.F.O. он пока еще в армии, но скоро надеется вернуться)


 приветы от на передавай

----------


## =( ^_^)=

sunrise, почему-то был уверен что все пойдет иначе. В итоге ничего не изменилось как я вижу у тебя
._.

----------


## авантюра

Судя по последним сообщениям, мы проживаем последние дни на этом форуме. Скоро до нас доберется полиция. Кого-то наверняка расстреляют в Китае, не без этого. Кого-то, недавно разбаненного, привлекут по 110 ст. УК. Весело, напоминает студенный февраль 17-го в Питере. Мы тогда тоже ждали беды, только не знали откуда полетят пули, справа или слева?
Итак, отчет пошел. Однажды вы отвлечетесь сделать себе кофе, возвращаетесь, а НСФ уже прикрыт. Один раз я такое пережил с фаталом. Очень неприятное ощущение. Так что обменивайтесь независимыми от оказавшегося зависимым НСФ контактами, скачивайте нужную для Вас инфу и, на всякий случай, юзайте Уголовный Кодекс.
Всем привет!!!

----------


## riogo

> Судя по последним сообщениям, мы проживаем последние дни на этом форуме. Скоро до нас доберется полиция. Кого-то наверняка расстреляют в Китае, не без этого. Кого-то, недавно разбаненного, привлекут по 110 ст. УК. Весело, напоминает студенный февраль 17-го в Питере. Мы тогда тоже ждали беды, только не знали откуда полетят пули, справа или слева?
> Итак, отчет пошел. Однажды вы отвлечетесь сделать себе кофе, возвращаетесь, а НСФ уже прикрыт. Один раз я такое пережил с фаталом. Очень неприятное ощущение. Так что обменивайтесь независимыми от оказавшегося зависимым НСФ контактами, скачивайте нужную для Вас инфу и, на всякий случай, юзайте Уголовный Кодекс.
> Всем привет!!!


 ну форум к радости или горю не закроют, ибо он находятся далеко от россии нужно найти грея о котором ни кто ни чего не знает, насчёт статьи 110 ст ук рф это нарушение одно из важнейших правил нашего форума и те кто его нарушают сами виноваты, в китае судя по ip то от туда только спам идёт к нам



ps судя по сообщениям последним ты тот(а) кому интересно что б нас закрыли

----------


## blooddrakon

Для тех кому интересно вот вам текст 110й.

Статья 110. Доведение до самоубийства

Доведение лица до самоубийства или до покушения на самоубийство путем угроз, жестокого обращения или систематического унижения человеческого достоинства потерпевшего -
наказывается ограничением свободы на срок до трех лет или лишением свободы на срок до пяти лет.

Тут разве кто-то кому-то угрожал, или имели место прецеденты систематического унижения человеческого достоинства ? Не говоря уже о жестоком обращении.... По моему даже в правилах русским по белому писанно, что за оскорбление или унижение других - бан, да и я в былые времена банил даже нематерные выссказывания, которые как мне казалось могли навредить кому-то. А за призыв к самоубийству здесь так вообще пожизненная блокиорвка аккаунта. Так, что привлекать кого-то из участников или администрации по 110й просто смешно. А вот разные нехорошие личности которые перидически писали пользователям в асю и на почту сообщения с угрозами, регистрировались тут исключительно с целью оставить побольше провокационных сообщений, и как раз таки открыто угрожали, что мы тут все будем нести уголовную отвественность по 110й , так вот эти личности сами как раз под неё прекраснго попадают. Так что, думаю есть над чем призадуматься.

----------


## Герда

> Итак, отчет пошел. Однажды вы отвлечетесь сделать себе кофе, возвращаетесь, а НСФ уже прикрыт. Один раз я такое пережил с фаталом. Очень неприятное ощущение. Так что обменивайтесь независимыми от оказавшегося зависимым НСФ контактами.
> Всем привет!!!


 Куда это ты собрался?
 Привет.)
Сам сюда затащил, сам и привет отсюда.)

----------


## Stas

привет тебе мой стаааарый ФОРУМ вечноживых.

----------


## Freezer2007

Всем привет, вот вспомнил, зашёл, что тут нового?

----------


## Римма

Привет))
Старые люди возвращаются... Fucka Rolla (сразу не признала), Freezer... )) Эххх, собраться бы составом образца 2007)) поговорить со старыми людьми)

----------


## Каин

> Всем привет, вот вспомнил, зашёл, что тут нового?


 Люди всё так же страдают.

----------


## fuсka rolla

бладдрагона бы еще сюда....и аску с таггартом, и серегу-пейнкиллера....))))) 
и анубиса. и стрелка. 
мне еще нравилась девочка Beata. вот узнать бы о них что-нибудь.

----------


## Римма

Дааа! Аску, Blooddracona, Стрелка, Габо,... а Taggarta говорят больше нет.

----------


## fuсka rolla

так он же на аске женился и был таков. почему его больше нет?!

----------


## Римма

ну они вроде расстались и он покончил с собой. судя по инфе на этом форуме.

----------


## fuсka rolla

так их всех возможно найти? 
организовали бы встречу.

----------


## Freezer2007

У меня во френдлисте контакта много кто был, но я уже не помню кого и как зовут на это время, за столько лет ники у многих неоднократно менялись.
В аське тоже есть, но скорее всего "мёртвые" адреса, сам в аське редко очень бываю, раза 2 в год поэтому точно не знаю, ток что зашёл - никого.

----------


## ER

Что ж, привет всем, кого знаю и кого не знаю.

----------


## fuсka rolla

ночи )

----------


## fuсka rolla

ага. Я грею устал писать об этом. Троллей полно, даже среди постоянных участников, оскорблений еще больше, модеров много, но их не дождешься. и мат с оскорблениями висят в темах вечно.

----------


## stre10k

Всем привет! Всех помню, спасибо, что и вы не забываете. 
Живой, цвету и пахну. Соцветия, правда, с чернинкой.
Есть много чего рассказать.
Кстати, форум как-то слегко преобразился ) давно?

----------


## Римма

Stre10k,
давно тебя не было. давай рассказывай, что нового)

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

понятия не имею. ни разу ещё в дневниках не был и не знаю о их роли в общении форумчан. изучу этот вопрос на досуге.

----------


## Stas

привет социофобам!
... ой как оно всё перекрасилось. О_О ой как неожиданно. ой как здорово, как здорово. )

----------


## fuсka rolla

> За мат в своем дневнике здесь банят?


 А как Вы хотите? Как Вам удобнее бы было? 
Мне кажется, что дневники- что-то личное. И каждый владелец дневника может исправлять чужие комменты. По-этому мне и кажется, что банить за мат и т.д. в дневнике- лишнее. Личные владения же- сами хозяева оных пущай и следят. Или жалуйтесь. Без ответа, думаю, просьбы не оставят- рассмотрят тяжесть проступка.

----------


## Stas

забодай меня пчела! он всё ещё жив. О_о

----------


## fuсka rolla

> забодай меня пчела! он всё ещё жив. О_о


 О, знакомые люди. )))))

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

Facebook будет предотвращать суициды

16.12.2011 [10:21]

Компания Facebook запустила новый сервис по предотвращению попыток суицида. Согласно заявлению представителя Facebook Фредерика Уоленса (Frederic Wolens), друзья пользователя, у которого было замечено суицидальное поведение, смогут быстро сообщить об этом специалистам через онлайн-чат с целью предотвращения попытки самоубийства. Данный сервис уже запущен на территории США и Канады.



Получив соответствующее уведомление, онлайн-служба сразу же отправит потенциальному самоубийце письмо с предложением связаться с консультантами Национального центра по предотвращению суицида. Кроме телефонного номера организации, в письме будет указана ссылка, перейдя на которую разочаровавшийся в жизни человек сможет поговорить со специалистами. Пользователи также смогут перейти в специальную форму, где прочитав различные статусы, получат возможность сообщить об опасном для жизни настроении незнакомого человека.

По различным оценкам, только в США совершается ежедневно около 100 самоубийств.

----------


## wiki

Интересно, так это может любой настучать на незнакомого, значит кто-то может и постучать на тех кто обитает здесь????

----------


## fuсka rolla

‎"И когда Он снял седьмую печать, сделалось безмолвие на небе, как-бы на полчаса.
И семь Ангелов, имеющие семь труб, приготовились трубить.
Первый Ангел вострубил, и сделались град и огонь, смешанные с кровью, и пали на землю; и третья часть дерев сгорела, и вся трава зеленая сгорела.
Второй Ангел вострубил, и как-бы большая гора, пылающая огнем, низверглась в море; и третья часть моря сделалась кровью,
И умерла третья часть одушевленных тварей, живущих в море, и третья часть судов погибла.
Третий Ангел вострубил, и упала с неба большая звезда, горящая подобно светильнику, и пала на третью часть рек и на источники вод.
Имя сей звезде полынь; и третья часть вод сделалась полынью."(с)

Люблю Шведское кино- бодрит.

----------


## test

мне кажется, что невозможность новичкам писать в "несуицид" отталкивает больше половины этих самых новичков. несуицид когда то ограничили, чтобы затруднить набивание счетчика постов для доступа в способы, но по моему это какой то бред.

----------


## WICKED

*шапочку одел*
Здравствуйте товарищи!!!
Как поживаете??? Где Кролиг?

----------


## Марадонна

> *шапочку одел*
> Здравствуйте товарищи!!!
> Как поживаете??? Где Кролиг?


  - я его скушал.

----------


## WICKED

Опа! Как это скушал??? За что?

----------


## June

Я в шоке.
На работе нужно уже уметь делать то, в чем мне еще хрен знает сколько месяцев разбираться...
И в это нелегкое для страны время я купил путевку и собрался в отпуск. Хотел дайвинга и красивых сговорчивых девчонок... выбрал единственный предлагаемый отель поблизости от нужного места, забронировал, оплатил, а потом прочитал, что там нет горячей воды и непонятно как добираться до места, где тусуются девчонки (по лесу ночью или на лодке, которая возможно ночью и не ходит)... Еще и пересадки в хреновых аэропортах по 8 часов. Чувствую опять буду маяться со скуки в непонятном отеле, с больной головой, животом, температурой, без девчонок, дайвинга и горячей воды... А после возвращения из отпуска надо будет искать подарок, а я постоянно не знаю, что можно подарить и вообще непонятно, когда его искать, т.к. все время будет занято работой, а на работе жопа, жопа и еще раз жопа...
Блин, и пока читал про долбаный отель, опять ничего не прочитал по работе и снова опоздал спать, завтра как всегда буду невыспавшийся... Почему все идет задом наперед? Как будто ктото постоянно говорит мне: ты идешь не туда, не туда идешь, вот тебе за это грабли, вот тебе еще грабли... а куда идти - непонятно.

А у вас какие мысли сегодня?

----------


## WICKED

А у меня вот такие мысли....жизнь дерьмо

----------


## June

ну чтож... тоже жизненно.

----------


## WICKED

да ваще всё дерьмо....но ни чё....не привыкать  :Smile:

----------


## fuсka rolla

> мне кажется, что невозможность новичкам писать в "несуицид" отталкивает больше половины этих самых новичков. несуицид когда то ограничили, чтобы затруднить набивание счетчика постов для доступа в способы, но по моему это какой то бред.


 Не. Не так. Это- немодерируемый раздел. Если бы все подряд могли там писать, то на выходе оказалась такая помойка! Учитывая активность троллей и отсутствие модерации в данном разделе,...общение бы затруднилось сильно.

----------


## Stas

привет местным... живем дальше. зачем париться, когда оно всё само собой устаканится.

----------


## wiki

> привет местным... живем дальше. зачем париться, когда оно всё само собой устаканится.


 А Вы в этом уверены?

----------


## Stas

на 100% мы уверены в этой жизни только в смерти... остальное лишь вероятности.

----------


## WICKED

Во.Золотые слова

----------


## June

Собираюсь попробовать лечебное голодание. Чувствую, что перегружен токсинами и больше уже не влезает.
Жаль, что придется ждать до пятницы, потому что на работе ходим толпой в столовку и будет неудобно отделяться от коллектива. Но в эту пятницу вечером начну. Да, уже скоро, меньше 4 дней осталось!

----------


## Stas

привет форум! ^_^

----------


## Traumerei

> привет, милый старый форум. а ты всё больше становишься похож на филиал победишь.ру


  :Smile:  думаю здесь есть люди с сайта победишь.ру по почерку узнать можно
меня лично там раздражает длинный свод очень двусмысленных правил...хотя в россии везде закон как дышло ) 
пункт (дословно не помню), но смысл такой "не понравился модератору" вообще апофеоз.
никакой свободы общения. нет личных сообщений и возможности связи,даже для неновичков... о суициде как явлении потрепаться нельзя. либо врач,либо пациент. а я к примеру ни то,ни другое. я скорее наблюдатель...

----------


## Stas

привет местным. давненько сюда не заходил. надеюсь все живы здоровы?  :Wink:

----------


## June

Паршиво жить, когда все потеряло смысл. Очень паршиво. Особенно когда представляешь, сколько еще таких дней впереди.

Сегодня утром постригся в местной парикмахерской. Потом вскарабкался на ближайшую к городу гору. Поел там с ветки инжира, каких-то сладких яблок с дерева, похожего на рябину. Еживики поел, винограда с куста. Потом спустился, поел шашлыка, полетал над морем на парашюте, искупался, позагорал, поел в ресторане улиток. А на душе все то же протухшее дерьмо, что и всегда. Даже, скорее, воняет сильнее.

На следующей неделе на работу. И снова каждый день без смысла, без надежды, без любви. И что бы я ни делал, все будет так.

----------


## Dida

тебе круто...а я никогда инжир не  пробовала

----------


## Игорёк

June, до следующего отпуска ин москоу ?

----------


## June

> тебе круто...а я никогда инжир не  пробовала


 Купи, в магазинах сушеный продается, а в некоторых даже свежий. Но я больше люблю с ветки фрукты-овощи есть, там они спелые и незавявшие. Особенно хурма с ветки хороша, но сейчас она еще зеленая.

----------


## June

> June, до следующего отпуска ин москоу ?


 Да, вернулся в Москву. Теперь даже не знаю, куда еще съездить и чем заняться. Странно, людям нравятся другие страны, и мне раньше нравились. А теперь везде одинаково паршиво.

----------


## Агата

Чото то ли я сильно изменилась, то ли форум уже действительно сильно не мороженое...

----------


## Агата

> Стареешь уже))


 ничо не старею!!! бебебе! Я вообще маааааааленькая *малыф
Груммиф, ты за торты или за мороженое?

----------


## Агата

> Я за вкусную сладкую апельсинку! Фрукты больше люблю.


 фрукты поддерживаю! даже очень! только больше люблю черешню/вишню, персики, арбузы и дыни.
А персики сейчас уже не такие вкусные лежат =( остаются одни арбузы



> Так что, моя сладкоежка, тебе всё померещилось.


 [паёт] мерешиииииицца, то ли Большая,  то ли Мааааалаааааяя Мидвееееедицца!!!

----------


## Агата

> Вот ты вообще классная!


 [давится воздухом] последний человек, который мне говорил такое, впоследствии разукрасил шрамированием то, что находится у меня между лёгких 8-)
 но спасибо  :Smile:  
В школе у нашей компании одной из ходовых фраз было : "мы такие классные!" =)

----------


## Агата

> хочется уйти отсюда? "субкультура суицидальности" стала уже не родная, пройденный этап? или что то не нравится конкретно на этом форуме?


 ммм, не знаю... вообще-то, когда я тут активно тусовалась, я уже не задумывалась всерьёз о су. Наверное, меня здесь больше привлекали люди, общение было интересным. Сейчас тоже есть такое, но в разы меньше

----------


## Агата

форум каждый раз говорит мне "Спасибо", когда я захожу на него.
Как же на него не заходить, если он говорит "спасибо"

----------


## WICKED

нету не в чём смысла...всё в пустую...все умрём

----------


## Агата

весна.... что ты делаешь? прекрати... плохо мне
эти перепады выносят к чертям мозг

----------


## WICKED

Ох....ептыть ептыть ептыть.....как давно же я тут не был.....ох....ваще....ваще...

----------


## Ранний

*WICKED* , но все же зашел! Привет

----------


## WICKED

> *WICKED* , но все же зашел! Привет


 Превед! Я уж забыл многое....помню только Агату и Кролика....еще кто то был,но я не помню  :Frown:

----------


## Диана Хоук

Приветики, Я здесь новенькая.

----------


## microbe

Оставлю здесь я свою лепту, почти пять лет здесь! Правда я не участвую в дискуссиях, а только иногда читаю, но форум мне как отдушина.

----------


## Freezer2007

Лет 5 наверное не заходил. 

14 лет в депрессии - полет нормальный. Теперь я в ней большую половину жизни.

----------


## Omega

все умрем

----------


## microbe

> 14 лет в депрессии - полет нормальный.


 Жёстко, главное не унывай.

----------


## microbe

Скоро Новый Год решил отписаться здесь, как время быстро идёт, ну ладно дышу пока дышится.

----------


## WICKED

Freezer2007, я тебя помню! :-)

----------


## microbe

Пока всё норм.

----------


## microbe

*WICKED*, долгожитель как никак.

----------


## microbe

Как время быстро идёт - иногда думаешь что всё это лишь воспоминания о "виртуальной" жизни. Хотя как посмотреть столько событий за это время происходило.

----------


## microbe

Что-то сегодня полная апатичность бытия.

----------


## microbe

Сегодня полёт нормальный.

----------


## microbe

> все умрем


 Всему своё время.

----------


## microbe

Что-то сегодня обалдел по полной, деструктивные мысли возникают.

----------


## microbe

Всё нормально сейчас, настроение на высоте, ну а что мне больше надо? Я здесь отписался не просто так, а оставить лепту текущего дня.

----------


## microbe

Снова как никогда навеселе, я не знаю что будет, но уверен ничего хорошего в моей жизни.

----------


## Traumerei

Верьте что всё к лучшему. Иначе и быть не может. Тогда да так и будет !

----------


## microbe

*Traumerei*, пытаюсь верить, но во что? Моя жизнь как лоскуты и не знаю к чему приведёт в дальнейшем.

----------


## Traumerei

Никто не знает...но можно отринуть "оценочное суждение" и не обвинять себя ни в чём

----------


## microbe

Ладно, сейчас подвалил к консультанше., симпатичная брюнетка, пойду провожать её до дому. Я знаю что она "запала" на меня от одного админа, ну и буду действовать сегодня.

----------


## Traumerei

Успехов !  :Wink:

----------


## microbe

Админ меня разыграл, она меня отшила - говорит что стар для неё, ей 23-года, а мне 34-года. Вот так, я снова не удел, вот время что делает. Надо было мне в своё время когда был хороший улов создавать семью.

----------


## microbe

Усталость даёт о себе знать, хочется как лучше, но получается всё хуже и хуже.

----------


## microbe

Что-то это весна на меня так действует, чувствую что становлюсь старым, а время идёт и идёт дальше без остановки.

----------


## microbe

Весна кончилась, начало лета и настроение наиболее лучшее, а что больше делать чем пить.

----------


## microbe

Я что-то устал уже, постоянные алгоритмы меня доводят, мозг уже не может мыслить как ниже 30-ти лет, старею как никак. Как можно улучшить Фибоначчиеву кучу, я понимаю что Биномиальная куча худше, но на практике Бинарная куча уделывает их, но вот удаление произвольного элемента или расширение при вставке амортизированное время уходит на перераспределение кучи, вот и приходится как-то ухитряться! буду как всегда пытаться создать гибрид, иногда это выходит, как сортировка TimSort.

----------


## microbe

Настроение нормальное, а что больше нужно мне здесь и сейчас.

----------


## microbe

Сухие дни уже достали, скорее бы дождь, а лучше ливень пролился.

----------


## microbe

Сегодня день отличный ибо накидался алкоголем как никак.

----------


## microbe

Но вот что такое? День сменяет - день...

----------


## microbe

Уже вообще слов даже нет писать о чём-либо.

----------


## microbe

Не знаю куда моя жизнь приведёт со временем меня, но одно знаю что я не вечный в этом бытие.

----------


## Unity

Сколько тысяч раз, столько тысяч дней - это осознание только и "спасало": что этот Кошмар не вечен... Люди, окружение, жизненные цели общества, государственный строй, экономическая система, уровень взаимоотношения между своими собратьями...
Смотришь ну и понимаешь, что всё - просто Пыль, всего лишь на время - и со временем каждого лицо навеки застынет в образе с надгробия...

----------


## June

Сегодня, наконец, нашёл время посмотреть давно скачанный старый советский фильм о некоторых особенностях человеческой психики. Можно, наверное, сказать, о стадном чувстве. Рекомендую к просмотру.

----------


## turtl

> Сегодня, наконец, нашёл время посмотреть давно скачанный старый советский фильм о некоторых особенностях человеческой психики. Можно, наверное, сказать, о стадном чувстве. Рекомендую к просмотру.


 Привет Июнь! Жив я пока, слепну потихоньку. Здесь обитаю МФН http://www.evangelie.ru/forum/. Ник мой там NTLL . Тему Suicid открыл. Суицида везде хватает, заходи в гости, почитай. Как там у тебя?

----------


## June

*turtl*, живу потихоньку, работаю в меру сил и способностей. Инвалидизирующих заболеваний пока нет, а с теми, что есть, более-менее разобрался. К религии отношусь отрицательно. Я верил, когда был совсем маленьким, но уже в подростковом возрасте понял, насколько там всё пропитано ложью, а ложь я очень не люблю, даже ложь во благо.

----------


## Traumerei

" В 13 он решил отдать душу Богу, а в 14 забрал обратно" (Brian Molko, Placebo)

----------


## June

*turtl*, я попытался ответить на том сайте, но там либо модерация тормозит, либо меня признали недостаточно святым, чтобы там писать.

Я хотел написать, что ты пытаешься обмануть Бога, но если ты действительно в него веришь, то должен понимать, что обман раскроется, он же всеведущ, насколько я помню. Так что по-честному тебе нужно либо отказаться от идеи су и терпеть до конца, либо отказаться от веры.
Мне, неверующему, проще. Если решусь, мнение Бога не будет для меня препятствием.

----------


## microbe

Вот дела, влюбился в 21-летнию замужнию девушку, я в неё втюрился по самые уши, не могу нормально спать, не знаю что мне делать, последний раз влюблялся в 24-года. Мы с ней хорошо общались и она меня сама обнимала, но у неё есть муж, что мне делать я вообще не знаю. Мне друзья говорят что она на меня запала, но мне что-то не верится в это, но с одной стороны не могу я увести замужнию, а вдруг у неё есть ребёнок? Я готов взять её с ребёнком, но понимаю ответственность что я не буду ребёнку настоящим отцом, как-то трудно всё это. Что такое не могу даже есть уже и сплю плохо, господи - любовь это какая-то мощная сила. Она красивая, как вспомню так такая грусть накатывает что я не могу быть с ней.....

----------


## microbe

Мне наверное стоит забыть все СУ форумы на время, а вдруг Бог даёт мне шанс в этой жизни.

----------


## Игорёк

Да чтож это за любовь, если ты даже не знаешь есть ли у нее ребенок) Значит вы с ней толком то и не общались. Просто у тебя токсикоз, и ты купился на красивую картинку. "Погулял" бы с ней пару неделек - может всё бы и прошло. Да и чем она может привлечь, кроме свежего тела, 35 летнего мужика, в свой 21 год ? Лучше переключиться на свободных ровесниц.

----------


## turtl

> *turtl*, я попытался ответить на том сайте, но там либо модерация тормозит, либо меня признали недостаточно святым, чтобы там писать.
> 
> Я хотел написать, что ты пытаешься обмануть Бога, но если ты действительно в него веришь, то должен понимать, что обман раскроется, он же всеведущ, насколько я помню. Так что по-честному тебе нужно либо отказаться от идеи су и терпеть до конца, либо отказаться от веры.
> Мне, неверующему, проще. Если решусь, мнение Бога не будет для меня препятствием.


 Я понял тебя. вообще у нас на Страницах религия не приветствовалась. Но Депалк как то вспомнил фильм "Легеyда о Нарояме". В 70 лет там разрешался Сиуццид.
Как, кстати он и Альбетрина?

----------


## June

> Я понял тебя. вообще у нас на Страницах религия не приветствовалась. Но Депалк как то вспомнил фильм "Легеyда о Нарояме". В 70 лет там разрешался Сиуццид.
> Как, кстати он и Альбертина?


 Не знаю, я давно ушёл и с Депалковского постмодерна, и с вконтактовских посиделок бывших посетителей Pages of Pain. Всё со временем маргинализируется, и я понимаю, что дальше нам не по пути. А по поводу суицида – мне будет достаточно моего собственного разрешения. Способы знаю, а кладбищенские ли черви доедят моё тело, или ещё какие – мне будет без разницы.

----------


## turtl

> Не знаю, я давно ушёл и с Депалковского постмодерна, и с вконтактовских посиделок бывших посетителей Pages of Pain. Всё со временем маргинализируется, и я понимаю, что дальше *нам не по пути*. А по поводу суицида – мне будет достаточно моего собственного разрешения. Способы знаю, а кладбищенские ли черви доедят моё тело, или ещё какие – мне будет без разницы.


 На этом форуме ведь активность никакая. Движухи нет. И что тебя здесь держит?

----------


## June

> На этом форуме ведь активность никакая. Движухи нет. И что тебя здесь держит?


 Привычка, наверное. Знаешь более интересные места?

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

Извиняюсь, друзья, что пропустил спам - на работе был завал((

----------


## turtl

> Привычка, наверное. Знаешь более интересные места?


 К сожалению нет.

----------


## microbe

> Да чтож это за любовь, если ты даже не знаешь есть ли у нее ребенок) Значит вы с ней толком то и не общались. Просто у тебя токсикоз, и ты купился на красивую картинку.


 Уже с полна на общался, есть у неё ребёнок ему 1-год. После этого сильно забалдел и познакомился сразу с 3-мя девахами лет 18/19-ти и хорошо провёл время, сразу забыл все свои иллюзии. Вспомнил свою молодость, подваливал с легка пьяным вечерком на улице и знакомился как не фиг делать. Просто мне на вид не дают за 30-ик, где-то между 26-29 лет.

----------


## microbe

Как время быстро бежит, тут думаешь только лето началось, а уже лето почти кончилось.

----------


## microbe

> Просто у тебя токсикоз, и ты купился на красивую картинку. "Погулял" бы с ней пару неделек - может всё бы и прошло. Да и чем она может привлечь, кроме свежего тела, 35 летнего мужика, в свой 21 год ? Лучше переключиться на свободных ровесниц.


 Ровесниц я шибко не рассматриваю, ну сам понимаешь им нужен мужик, а не тряпка. Женщин за 30+ просто так не затащишь за одно свидание, нужно что-то больше...

----------


## microbe

Мне что-то вообще уже на всё плевать, что-то охотно уже туда...

----------


## microbe

Сегодня у меня день очень _"радостный"_. Я вообще что-то трудно думаю о нашей Вселенной, настроение неведомое ибо думаю как бы исчезнуть из этого бытия. Вот блин пьяный и такую чушь несу, а разве трезвый смогу так?

----------


## Unity

Господи! Да неужели трение своих гениталий о иную человеческую особь ради достижения оргазма, выброса во кровь дозы внутренних наркотиков, этих эндорфинов — и есть «Смысл Бытия» с Вашей точки зрения?! 
Страдать от зависимости — от необходимости кого-то Использовать, чтобы на некое время ну хоть как-нибудь «стабилизировать» состоянье своей загибающейся психики?..
Неужто Вы всё ещё не переросли уровень Животного?.. Неужели Вы не понимаете — кто для и чего внедрил эту «мотивацию»/это «поощрение» коих-то моделей поведения во нашу конструкцию?..
Неужели Вы не понимаете, что это Ограничение, Рабство, Несвобода?..
Неужели Вас не посещала мысль разбить Эти Цепи?..

----------


## Пулю в бошку

> Неужели Вас не посещала мысль разбить Эти Цепи?..


 А чего не разбиваешь эти цепи, а философствуешь тут?

----------


## June

Когда-то давным-давно я смотрел сериал про Доктора Хауса. И ярче всего мне запомнилось начало шестого сезона, первая сдвоенная серия. В ней Хаус попадает в психушку и через некоторое время сбегает из неё на день, прихватив с собой парня, считающего себя суперменом. Верящего, что умеет летать и всё такое. Они приезжают в парк аттракционов, и парень, полетав в аэротрубе, расцветает. У него вырастают крылья (в переносном, конечно же, смысле), ведь это лучшее событие в его жизни. Подтверждающее его сверхспособности. И когда приходит время уезжать, и Хаус на мгновение отворачивается, парень встаёт на подоконник многоэтажной автостоянки, расправляет руки и улетает...

----------


## Игорёк

Unity, те виды жизни которые сумели "разорвать цепи", давно уже вымерли.

----------


## microbe

Снова вернулся на форум, ну а что больше мне делать в этом бытие как не быть на этом форуме. Жизнь идёт обычным руслом как всегда, прошлое пытаюсь переписать, но не всегда это бывает как не крути...

----------


## microbe

Всё нормально жизнь идёт своим чередом.

----------


## microbe

Я сейчас вышел на новый уровень в карьере и буду только расти, хотя фиг его знает что будет.

----------


## microbe

Снова набухался, да и по фигу. Время шло и шло, а жизнь стоит на месте.

----------


## microbe

Что-то сегодня набухался почти в хлам. Как я устал быть, охотно уже выйти.

----------


## microbe

Ну вот новый год 2019 год свиньи, по сути это мой год ибо родился в год свиньи 83-году.

----------


## June

Не первый раз встречаю восторженные отзывы о фильме Бориса Соболева "Идущие к черту". Посмотрел кусок. Рассказывают о мошенниках, лже-целителях, "экстрасенсах" и прочей мракобесии. Пишут, многие в это до сих пор реально верят. Не перестаю удивляться человеческой глупости. В нашей стране уже давно существует всеобщее бесплатное среднее образование. Почему люди по-прежнему настолько дикие?

Часть первая.
Часть вторая.
Часть третья.

----------


## Скурлатий

June, тоже посмотрел. Ничего нового для себя не увидел, тоже удивило сколько людей в это верили по отзывам к фильму. Дело тут не в образовании, я думаю... тут скорее дело в самом раннем детстве. Вот я сколько себя помню, даже в деда мороза не верил. Тем более было проблемно верить во всякую чушь потом. Ну а люди... так среди них минимум 90% верующих. Кто-то в богов, кто-то в колдунов, кто-то в науку или коммунизм. Поверьте, верить в науку ничуть не лучше, просто это сейчас рациональнее. Иначе они не умеют и никакое образование тут не поможет. Не знаю, плохо это или хорошо. Наверное жизнь среди скептиков и прагматиков была бы довольно скучна. Искусство в такой среде наверняка не было бы востребовано.

----------


## June

> Наверное жизнь среди скептиков и прагматиков была бы довольно скучна. Искусство в такой среде наверняка не было бы востребовано.


 Скучать из-за отсутствия того, в чём не испытываешь потребности? Не знаю, мне это кажется странным.

Мне жаль, что наше государство не ограждает верующих от подобных мошенников, да и само общество слишком толерантно к пропаганде всего этого бреда. А вот менее опасную пустышку в виде опекаемой государством религии я считаю скорее полезной, несмотря на все её минусы. Причём особый кайф в этой пустышке – выставленная напоказ любовь наших религиозных деятелей к деньгам и роскоши. Все эти лимузины с ФСОшной охраной, исчезающие часы патриарха, нанопыль, табачный бизнес и т.д. Я, наверное, впервые попал в православную церковь в подростковом возрасте, на венчание брата. В то время даже отечественный автомобиль был далеко не у каждого, а я с удивлением увидел, как батюшка приехал на службу на роскошной иномарке. Вспомнил фразу “легче верблюду пройти сквозь игольное ушко, чем богачу войти в царствие небесное” и задумался, как же он собирается через игольное ушко на своей иномарке проехать? Неужели он верит в Бога? Если бы наши религиозные деятели были скромны, как болгарский или сербский патриархи, мне было бы труднее понять, что религия – это обман. То есть у нас сделано всё, чтобы человек хоть немного соображающий всё понял. А если даже с такой подсказкой не понял, лучше ему ходить в организацию, возглавляемую человеком с ФСОшной охраной, чем нести все свои деньги показанным в фильме мошенникам или распылять зарин в метро, как это сделали поклонники Сёко Асахары.

----------


## Скурлатий

Мне было бы скучно без книг и фильмов. Но давайте посмотрим правде в глаза - это тоже ложь. Читая книгу начинаешь ВЕРИТЬ в то, что хочет донести автор... а если нет - книга плохая.
Религия? Ну это уже оскомину набило... А как на счет государства? Любого... Там с этим неужели лучше? Избирая кандидата куда-нибудь верим его обещаниям? Можно и про верующих в науку поговорить. Когда видите сторонников зеленной энергетики и потепления климата, не возникает мысль что тут что-то не так? А ведь это такое же мошенничество, только тут платите не Вы, а Вашими налогами.
Весь мир построен на лжи и обмане. Извините, другого у меня нет... Ну а эти колдуны с экстрасенсами - хотя бы смешны, если смотреть на них как на клоунов - вполне могут настроение поднять.

----------


## June

Когда я еду на работу в метро, лечу в самолёте или поднимаюсь в гору в кресле горнолыжного подъёмника, я понимаю, что всё это построено благодаря правде: законов физики, средств разработки, того образования, которое получили разработчики этих транспортных средств. Причиной увеличившейся продолжительности жизни человека является правда о причинах ранней смертности. Благодаря правде о причинах инфекционных заболеваний и о способах борьбы с ними теперь из-за эпидемий чумы не вымирает половина населения Европы. Всё это – благодаря той самой вере в науку. Не стоит мазать её исключительно чёрной краской, она этого не заслужила.

А вот по поводу способности рассмешить я полностью с вами согласен. Именно эта мысль была в моей голове при просмотре роликов. Ещё, вспоминаю, однажды в подростковом возрасте мама отвела меня к подобному “целителю”, и я не смог сдержать улыбку, когда она начала нести какой-то бред. Там реально трудно было не заржать, если на уроках физики хоть что-то понимал. И больше к подобным деятелям меня не водили.

----------


## Скурлатий

Обвинять науку во лжи действительно глупо, как обвинять в том же Солнце или ветер. Это объективная реальность. Обвинять надо тех, кто прикрываясь наукой занимается мошенничеством. В том же фильме и такое есть - помните аурометр? Вполне себе "научное" достижение. И верующие в науку вполне на это покупаются. Те, кто на шаманскими бубнами смеется. Медицина? Да там мошенников будет побольше, чем экстрасенсов. Помните рекламу циркониевых браслетов? И наука, и было одобрено всякими медицинскими светилами... И люди верили. Я знавал одного вполне разумного и образованного человека, всю жизнь проработавшего в ракетостроении, меня удивило когда он повесил себе дома "люстру Чижевского". Помните такое "чудо"?

----------


## June

А, если вы про веру в “науку”, а не в науку, тогда согласен. Не менее серьёзная проблема. Люстру Чижевского помню, мне тоже когда-то дарили)

----------


## Скурлатий

Именно про это. А не про те мизерные 10% людей с критическим взглядом на окружающий мир.

----------


## Phenex.New episode

Прежде, чем восторгаться фильмами Бориса Соболева, нужно прочитать отзывы о самом Борисе Соболеве: https://www.sport-express.ru/football/reviews/813703/

----------


## microbe

June, шаровая молния как и камни с неба это всё были предрассудки в прошлом, но как видим сейчас это уже физика. Как на счёт принципа работы неопределенности Гейзенберга и дифракции, а турбулентность и т.д. Так что в макромире есть много нюансов не говоря о квантовом уровне. Нужно не только прислушиваться к великим ученым но и самому иногда включать детерминированную или не детерминированную логику.

----------


## microbe

Если многие пессимисты думают что окружающий мир строго следует канонам химии и физики, то как на счёт математика Рамануджана который во сне видел формулы? Иногда философы как Бостром что-то и говорят приблизительно к...

----------


## microbe

Время бежит, чувствую себя стариком в свои 35-лет.

----------


## microbe

Всё надоело уже, кибернетика, нейронауки по сути до лампочки, что и как. Что толку от этого, если время идёт своим чередом, кто-то строит свою полноценную жизнь, а кто топчиться на месте. По сути все эти изучения окружающего мира это обманывания самого себя, то есть побег от базовых инстинктов.

----------


## microbe

Написал фигню...

----------


## microbe

Время бежит пока, а скоро будет лететь. Все пройденные времена никогда больше не повторится в этом бытие.

----------


## microbe

Вот блин, вчера умер сосед, приехали родственники, плачит жена, дети и внуки. Вот как бывает в обед видел человека, а после обеда уже он умер. Я так-то терял родных, но всё равно к этому трудно привыкнуть, ещё собаки воют. Так что костлявая приходит внезапно.

----------


## turtl

> Вот блин, вчера умер сосед, приехали родственники, плачит жена, дети и внуки.
>  Вот как бывает в обед видел человека, а после обеда уже он умер. Я так-то терял родных, 
> но всё равно к этому трудно привыкнуть, ещё собаки воют. Так что костлявая приходит внезапно.


 Твои слова да богу в уши :Smile:  . Далеко не всем так везёт. При диабете (осложнение полинейропатия) этого нет.  
Сначачала четвертуют (пальцы ног - сами ноги - потом и руки по очерееди), в процессе этого ослепнешь.
Лучше Не надейся на лёгкую кончину, я уже немного познакомился  с ней (смертью), когда пережил ампутацию ноги.  
Это только у поэтов она молодая и красивая:

_Мне снилась смерть: она стояла предо мной,
Клубами ладана, как ризою, одета,
В сияньи и в цветах, с улыбкой молодой
И с речью полною печального привета…_ 

Надсон  1883 г.

----------


## microbe

Диабет это жёстко третий по статистике по смертям, первый сердечно-сосудистые, на втором онкология и третий диабет, потом ДТП и п...

----------


## turtl

> Диабет это жёстко третий по статистике по смертям, первый сердечно-сосудистые, на втором онкология и третий диабет, потом ДТП и п...


 О какой смерти сам мечтаешь? Ты на из старого и доброго pages of pain ?

----------


## Unity

Лучшая погибель, имхо - выбранная добровольно, в нужный день и час, после окончательного пресыщенья Жизнью. В кресле пилота лёгонького самолёта - который пикирует в скалу...
Красочнее ну и поэтичней разве что прыжок в жерло вулкана - "из праха в прах"...

----------


## turtl

И что так мало людей на форуме? Куда все разбежались?

----------


## microbe

Бывал на страницах с 2010-года до закрытия, под другим ником, писал немного, а больше читал ибо настроение было ужасное даже писать трудно было.

----------


## microbe

Время идёт, максимализм улетучился, а будни остались...

----------


## microbe

Мотивации вообще уже нет, такое ощущение что жизненная энергия покидает меня.

----------


## Unity

Это правда. 
Неужели Вы сдадитесь без боя - душу по дешёвке продав собственным иллюзиям?

----------


## microbe

Я вообще не питаю иллюзий, знаю что в жизни под лежачий камень, вода не бежит. С другой стороны личная жизнь никак не получается. А может быть и лучше, зачем я такой нужен второй половинке, ибо дефектный.

----------


## Человек из будущего

> зачем я такой нужен второй половинке, ибо дефектный.


  В каком смысле? Что в тебе дефектного? Почему ты так категоричен к себе?

----------


## turtl

> Я вообще не питаю иллюзий, знаю что в жизни под лежачий камень, вода не бежит. С другой стороны личная жизнь никак не получается. А может быть и лучше, зачем я такой нужен второй половинке, ибо дефектный.


 Понятно. Психическое заболевание как всегда.

----------


## microbe

Я не псих, просто сам решил что не нормальный,ибо иррациональность моего разума трудно мне самому поддаётся объяснению.

----------


## microbe

Когда было 25-лет думал что всё впереди, а сейчас в 35-лет уже нет иллюзий на счёт будущего.

----------


## turtl

> Когда было 25-лет думал что всё впереди, а сейчас в 35-лет уже нет иллюзий на счёт будущего.


 И это правильно. :Smile:

----------


## microbe

Ещё 3-месяца и будет 36-лет, чёрт побери неужели я старею!

----------


## turtl

> Ещё 3-месяца и будет 36-лет, чёрт побери неужели я старею!


 Лет через 15 и стоять не будет! А тогда и жить незачем.

----------


## microbe

Это вообще будет для меня концом света.

----------


## turtl

> Это вообще будет для меня концом света.


 Отношения с женщиной есть? Ну хоть с дояркой... Коров то пас, значит и доярки рядом :Smile: .

----------


## microbe

Есть конечно, что за вопрос? Но не с дояркой) Так есть одна блондинка с которой...

----------


## turtl

> Так есть одна блондинка с которой...


 Любовь? Это прекрасно...завидую.

----------


## microbe

Какая любовь, просто совместный досуг без обязательств.

----------


## turtl

> Какая любовь, просто совместный досуг без обязательств.


 Хотя бы и так. И других и того нет. Никакой тёщи гнобящей нет. Радуйся!

----------


## microbe

Хрень написал.

----------


## microbe

exit(0);

----------


## microbe

Отрезвел и понял что фигню сморозил.

----------


## turtl

> Отрезвел и понял что фигню сморозил.


 Что за фигня? Напиши

----------


## microbe

Фигня какая-то, лучше не об этом. Написал фигню про нарциссизм.

----------


## turtl

> Фигня какая-то, лучше не об этом. Написал фигню про нарциссизм.


 Извини, но я не понял. В какой теме?

----------


## microbe

Да балдой часто пишу о себе, потом трезвый подтираю что написал. Как-то трезвым неохотно о себе писать, да и вообще фигня по сути.

----------


## turtl

> Да балдой часто пишу о себе, потом трезвый подтираю что написал. Как-то трезвым неохотно о себе писать, да и вообще фигня по сути.


 Интернет в деревне нормально работает?

----------


## microbe

Мобильный инет норм мтс 4G, мегафон 3G.

----------


## microbe

Вот блин время летит уже. Я программист с 16-летним опытом, как надоело уже кибернетика)))

----------


## 4ёрный

Смени работу. Правда, платить будут меньше.

----------


## microbe

Менял уже, у меня две специальности электрик-КИПиА и автомеханик, но я программист до мозга и костей.

----------


## 4ёрный

Сочувствую. Я не до мозга костей, поэтому могу и автомехаником, хотя не скажу, что мне нравится. Просто условия подходят. Старею))) хочется уютной работы. Деньги уже не на первом месте...

----------


## microbe

Меня достал турбодизель, остальное в топку!!!

----------


## June

Ходил на даче в жару на родник. Вода там кристально чистая, зимой и летом одной среднегодовой температуры, около 5 градусов Цельсия. Очень хорошо пьётся в такую погоду. По дороге нарвал цветов ромашки, заварил вместо чая, вкусно, даже без сахара. Сегодня купил в магазине сушёную ромашку, какая-то гадость.

Выкопал на днях картошку в огороде, гости попробовали, говорят сладкая, это не батат? А это была обычная картошка, просто выращенная без ускорителей роста, на хорошей, отдохнувшей, земле. Или вот кабачок пожарил, он тоже сладкий, с магазинным ничего общего. Пробовал когда-то ананасы, только что срезанные с грядки, хурму, созревшую на дереве и уже не способную выдержать даже собственного веса. Я думаю, люди, питающиеся магазинными продуктами, даже не подозревают, какие на вкус те же продукты, но настоящие.

----------


## microbe

Можно найти красивую девушку, но она не будет настоящей! С другой стороны откуда мне ведать об этом?

----------


## 4ёрный

Пока не найдёшь - не узнаешь.
Не гонись за красивой обёрткой - в неё может быть завернуто всё что угодно. А вот человека, с которым можно жизнь прожить, найти трудно.

----------


## microbe

У меня были красивые девушки, но они кидали меня. Я знаю почему, ибо скучный и нудный для них. С другой стороны не все такие, есть и умные и сразу красивые девушки. Тут какое дело, реально лучше знакомятся экстраверты, ибо остальные знакомятся через родных и знакомых.

----------


## 4ёрный

Согласен. Мой случай.

----------


## 4ёрный

Только что по ссылке на "новые сообщения" вылезла табличка о блокировке ресурса. Если что - не теряйте. 

(Хотя кому я тут нафиг нужен)

----------


## microbe

Наверное брошу пить, надоело сонливое состояние! Голова кружится и тошнит иногда, короче надо бросать. Так что если брошу пить про форум забуду, а может и к лучшему)))

----------


## June

Наткнулся на ютубе на лекции Александра Данилина. Я пока согласен не со всем, что он говорит, но многие высказанные им мысли совпадают с выводами, к которым я пришёл самостоятельно и больше нигде их не встречал. Вот одна из его лекций:

----------


## microbe

Вот блин снова начал пить, как быть в этом бытие.

----------


## microbe

Бросить пить это жесть, с другой стороны всё возможно ибо нужна мотивация. Может смысл жизни в мотивации не важно какой! Проблема экзистенциализма более глубока чем думаем.

----------


## Wasted

> Бросить пить это жесть, с другой стороны всё возможно ибо нужна мотивация. Может смысл жизни в мотивации не важно какой! Проблема экзистенциализма более глубока чем думаем.


 
Ну вот вам и мотивация: жить в борьбе со своим пьянством. Смысла более чем достаточно, как в любой войне для мужчины.

----------


## microbe

Точно, но вот в пьяную бошку навряд ли такие мысли придут.
auto pow2 = [] (const auto& x) { return x*x; };
QueueUserAPC иль думают про std::async, std::future, std: :Stick Out Tongue: ackage_task, std: :Stick Out Tongue: romise? Может быть boost::asio или IOCP, а может I/O Overlapped. Конечно не надо мерить WinAPI на другие ОС.

----------


## microbe

Вот время бежит, даже собственная аналитика не может спрогнозировать жизнь и события которые в состояние ожидание до часа-Х.

----------


## microbe

Думаю неужели стал стариком) Помню первый раз заходил на этот форум в 26-лет в 2010-году как читатель...

----------


## Wasted

> Думаю неужели стал стариком) Помню первый раз заходил на этот форум в 26-лет в 2010-году как читатель...


 О, так мы ровесники почти

----------


## 4ёрный

Тут много нас с "кризисом среднего возраста"))))

----------


## Unity

*молча присоединяется*
Только начался _сей кризис_ лет этак в 11...

----------


## microbe

Время бежит и организм стареет, такое ощущение стареешь дискретно по годовым декадам.

----------


## 4ёрный

Такая же фигня. Стало труднее запоминать числа. А на днях напрочь забыл формулу решения квадратного трёхчлена. Впервые. Даже как-то не по себе стало. Обычно помню кучу формул, номера своих документов и с десяток телефонных номеров и пинкодов...

----------


## 4ёрный

Возвращаясь к форуму.
В архиве нет некоторых тем. Например, 
http://www.suicide-forum.com/viewtop...er=asc&start=0
Интересно почему?

----------


## Wasted

Удалили

----------


## microbe

Как время быстро идёт,ладно пора спать ~ пьяный как волна. Сейчас по курю и спать пойду, главное курить чтобы меньше выпить)))

----------


## microbe

Снег повалил, текущая Зима не шибко холодная, ну хоть что-то радует пока. Скоро в лес пойду, люблю природу но есть опасность клещи!

----------


## microbe

Всё нормально, весна кажется будет раней. Всё таки время идёт вперёд как не крути. Организм стареет...

----------


## microbe

std::terminate();

----------


## Wasted

> std::terminate();


 

Бухаешь, бро?

----------


## 4ёрный

Ему в дневниках Феникс сказала что он бот. Видать сорвалсо)))

----------


## microbe

Фигню написал, да ладно пойду в штопор.

----------


## microbe

Уже зима почти прошла, неужели снова весна. Время следует дальше...

----------


## microbe

Пишу всякую ерунду, кому это надо?

----------


## microbe

Вот и весна пришла, время безудержно следует вперёд! Размышляешь и философствуешь о смысле жизни, но времени плевать на твои размышления, а проходит 15-20 лет думаешь уже не так как раньше о бытие. Как думаете структурированная информация порождает консерватизм или футуризм? Ответ = зависит от времени и фантазии.

----------


## Wasted

> Пишу всякую ерунду, кому это надо?


 
Пиши-пиши, по крайней мере я читаю.

----------


## June

ОКРно-коронавирусное

----------


## 4ёрный

Microbe, я тоже читаю твою ерунду ( можно на ты?).
Часто она [ерунда] совпадает с моей (хотя я не пью).

June, инструкция прикольная. Хотя со страхом у меня чем дальше тем хуже [в смысле не появляется]…

----------


## beamerboy

Когда вижу подобные топики, у меня возникает чувство лишнего. Будто встреваю туда, куда _не надо_. Здесь уже идет какое-то обсуждение между людьми, а иногда и просто пишут в "пустоту". Вот и у меня в очередной раз появилась потребность отписаться уже хоть где-то, но всё никак не решался. А тут такой повод появился: сегодня мне исполняется 25 лет. В такие дни становится особенно тяжко в ментальном плане, хотя в предыдущие _дни рождения_ справлялся с этим довольно просто. 

Может сложиться впечатление, что я хочу привлечь к себе внимание. Думаю, так и есть, но до конца мне все равно непонятно. В какой-то момент мне стало неприятно, когда меня поздравляют с рождением. И постепенно, с каждым годом, друзей/приятелей/знакомых становилось всё меньше, соответственно, и различные поздравления сошли почти на нет. Да и у меня самого нет желания это как-то "отмечать". Но что-то пугающее есть в этой цифре: 25. Сказывается так называемое "общественное давление". Тут конечно да, я ничего не добился существенного по этим меркам, если на это ориентироваться. 

В общем, такие мысленные потуги из меня вытянулись. И да, всегда с интересом читать здесь истории людей, вне зависимости от их исхода в дальнейшем. А себе я пожелаю наконец-то полюбить себя, вот.

----------


## microbe

beamerboy, правильно - сообщения в пустоту! Время летит, хоть здесь оставить свою лепту.

----------


## 4ёрный

Почти все здесь как радист с "Титаника": подаём сигнал бедствия в пустоту... Втайне надеясь... Отвергая безысходность...

----------


## Unity

На этом форуме прошла, без преувеличения, вся моя "сознательная" жизнь, с мига получения доступа ко Интернет. Многие истории - читаешь как _книгу_. Истории, начинающиеся всегда с поражения, с хроник внутренней войны. Порой - с хэппи-эндами, порой - с троеточием в жизни главного героя/и(ли) героини. 
Алгоритм всех этих историй, если отмести детали, всегда лишь один.
Человек (психика/душа иль сознание) не любит Себя.
После саморазрушается - или обретает тех, кто в него/неё влюбляется, постепенно "заражая" его/её _вирусом самоприятия_. Вирусом покоя, внутренней гармонии. Ответной любви. 
Так что, как и ранее, могу лишь одно сказать.
Когда "смысла нет" - стоит отыскать кого-то в точности _такого же_ - и стать Смыслом взаимно.
Иначе никак.

----------


## Phenex.New episode

> На этом форуме прошла, без преувеличения, вся моя "сознательная" жизнь, с мига получения доступа ко Интернет. Многие истории - читаешь как _книгу_. Истории, начинающиеся всегда с поражения, с хроник внутренней войны. Порой - с хэппи-эндами, порой - с троеточием в жизни главного героя/и(ли) героини. 
> Алгоритм всех этих историй, если отмести детали, всегда лишь один.
> Человек (психика/душа иль сознание) не любит Себя.
> После саморазрушается - или обретает тех, кто в него/неё влюбляется, постепенно "заражая" его/её _вирусом самоприятия_. Вирусом покоя, внутренней гармонии. Ответной любви. 
> Так что, как и ранее, могу лишь одно сказать.
> Когда "смысла нет" - стоит отыскать кого-то в точности _такого же_ - и стать Смыслом взаимно.
> Иначе никак.


 Если я отыщу в точности такого же, как сама, то жить мы будем счастливо, правда, недолго… а потом разъедемся - кто-то в больницу, а кто-то в тюрьму, кому как повезёт. Да и «вирусом покоя и внутренней гармонии» заразить может лишь тот, кто сам спокоен и гармоничен. А это уже другое измерение, и оно точно никак не связано с этим форумом.

----------


## Unity

Любовь помогает, наконец, забыть - ненависть к себе, ненависть к существованию. 
И неважно уже, сколь дисгармоничной была жизнь _до этого_. 
P.S. Именно на этом форуме я когда-то встретил(а) того, кто спас жизнь мне. 
Рискнул(а) любить - живого человека, а не эгоизма культ, саморазрушения ну и деградации.
И с тех пор прошло уже много лет. 
Почти всё наладилось.
Но если решить - остаться на этой планете, любить и заботиться о ком-то, кто ещё слабее - это значит признать то, что в прошлом - ты сделал(а) ложный выбор - ну и много лет двигался по ложным рельсам. Будучи в безумии, будучи лишь глупым, жалким и слепым кротом.
Признать это - требует немалой смелости. Скомкать ну и выбросить собственное эго, существующее только лишь в отождествлении со суицидальной манией.

И выбор - за каждым. 

Любить - или смерть.

----------


## Phenex.New episode

Любовь, как вдохновение, срок её действия ограничен во времени. Сегодня она есть, завтра – нет. Многие живут, и живут неплохо, смею вас заверить, даже без наличия этой самой любви. Но здесь уже всё зависит от того, насколько человек самодостаточен. Насколько он умеет быть один, не чувствуя себя при этом одиноким. Это те самые люди с прочным внутренним стержнем, которым не нужно искать «теплых» девочек или мальчиков для того, чтобы справиться с саморазрушением. Ну вы же всё понимаете, Юнити, сами примерно об этом же когда-то писали…

----------


## Unity

Да, аз понимаю.
Но речь здесь о том, что самодостаточность (для многих людей) - увы, не имеет никакого смысла. Им неинтересно "жить ради Себя", собирать богатства, тонуть на работе.
Их необходим коий-то "предлог" дабы оставаться на этой планете: ребёнок, любимый (или же даже животное).
И аз отношусь ко этому типу. Чувствую бессмысленность ну и пустоту, ежели аз сам(а). Некуда девать себя, нечему служить ну и посвятить себя. Нету "оправдания" - потребляемому воздуху и прочим ресурсам.

Относительно же чувств с кратким сроком годности.
Это как костёр: любовь горит ровно до тех пор, пока "бросаешь дрова" - а решат ли двое прекратить процесс - зависит от них. Никаких гарантий. Но... я не представляю, как же быть без этого?
Зачем тогда быть? Развлечения, хобби да карьера? Вряд ли.

P.S. Зачем оставаться вмести, если "магнетизм" угас? Зачем лгать себе, зачем унижаться?

----------


## Phenex.New episode

Я вспоминаю себя в детстве, за каким-то интересным занятием, которым была поглощена. В тот момент я теряла счёт времени, не замечая никого вокруг. С большой неохотой отрывалась от работы, когда звали обедать. Обычно таким делом было рисование, или чтение книг о захватывающих приключениях. Однажды, прочитав историю о двух друзьях, придумавших фантастическую страну, и представлявших, что являются её жителями, я решила повторить. Несколько дней ушло на создание карты новой страны. Я рисовала с утра до вечера, полностью погрузившись в эту игру. Потом торжественно представила её своей подруге, строго-настрого запретив рассказывать взрослым о существовании этой страны. Это какое-то время было нашей тайной, а потом она всё-таки проболталась нашим знакомым. Но именно это событие сделало меня популярной среди местной детворы, ведь никто из них не мог нарисовать карту целой страны, с морями и черепами, отмечающими места, где зарыты пиратские сокровища. Я была увлечена идеей, и не замечала никого вокруг. Зато другие очень даже замечали меня, стоило мне только появиться во дворе дома. Понимаете, о чём я? Ребёнок вырастет, и создаст свою семью, любимый может разлюбить и уйти к другой, животное сдохнуть. Во всех трёх случая вы остаетесь снова одни, с пустотой внутри и мыслями о бессмысленности существования. А вот идея навсегда останется с вами, больше того, она перейдет от вас к другим поколениям и будет жить вечно. 
А посвящать себя другому человеку… И потом кинуть упрёк, перед тем, как за ним закроется дверь: «Я посвятила тебе себя, а ты…». Нет, это не наш метод. Ровно так же, как цепляться за человека, как за спасательный круг, ожидая, что он как раз тот, кто призван облегчить вашу жизнь. Нет, никто нам не помогает, это заблуждение. Никто нас не спасает, это иллюзии. Всё происходит только благодаря нашим собственным намерениям. Мы всё делаем сами, вот ради себя и стоит жить, по этой причине.

----------


## 4ёрный

А что делать, если понимаешь абсурдность своих идей? Их мало значимость не только для других, но и для себя самого? Ради какого себя тогда жить?

----------


## Phenex.New episode

Ну  если они для тебя малозначимы, а значит, неинтересны, то зачем тогда такие идеи генерировать? Я понимаю, если ты выполняешь работу, которая тебе не нравится, но ты не можешь её оставить, это твой единственный заработок. А идеи никакого отношения к таким ситуациям не имеют. Идеи – это то, что тебя вдохновляет, они априори не могут быть абсурдными, даже если все остальные так считают.

----------


## 4ёрный

Бывает, вдохновишься чем-нить, начнёшь думать о реализации. А потом представишь, что получилось - и понимаешь, что оно того не стоит... 
Например, хочу купить очередную машину. Деньги знаю где взять. Но стоимость владения... Да и нафиг ещё одна железка. И на этом вдохновение проходит. 
Проблема в отсутствии удовольствия от реализации идеи.

----------


## 4ёрный

Наверное, бред написал... Кто поймёт - тот поймёт.

----------


## microbe

Как время быстро идёт! Вот уже весна далее лето...  Работа с материальной ответственности угнетает, а-ааа, по ночам плохо спишь и думаешь да пошло всё туда.

----------


## Unity

Да, я понимаю.
Любовь - "русская рулетка", везти в коей "вечно" - попросту не может.
Дети в этом мире дабы своей развлекаться жизнью; ты - лишь инкубатор и источник их питательных веществ, пока они не вспорхнут с родного гнезда.
Звери... удел "сильных ну и независимых": протез человека для самых трусливых.

Но если эти отбросить "смыслы": секс, его живые последствия или же питомцы - то что же такого в генерации нового контента, во этом криэйтинге ну и копирайтинге бесплодных идей?
Любая любой посещает мозг только лишь на время, после "испаряется" ну и забывается - когда в наших неокортикальных синапсах иссякает малый тот операционный "запас" нейромедматоров. После человек думает о прочим - ну и редко возвращается - к детским своим играм, и даже к любимым книгам, фильмам, философиям, религиям, ну и даже людям, некогда "любимым" - пока те служили триггером для выброса дофамина и серотонина.

Смекаете суть, мисс *Феникс*?
Даже наши выдумки - они также тленны. Они существуют ровно до тех пор, покамест копируются межи мозговых процессоров наших современников. Но любой хайп сходит на нет. Любые идеи, рано или поздно, стают просто хламом в Гугловских бэкапах.

Ну так не является данный вектор человеческой активности своего рода попыткой "обрести бессмертие" - за счёт памяти о... имени своём? О своей персоне, вписанной в патент на некий инвент?

Но ведь тело сдохнет. Наше - и наших любимых. Детей и зверей. Сгниют в черепных коробках мозги, кои тешили себя "прокруткой" идей ну их хранением в архивах воспоминаний...

Я часто смотрю на форум, думая о том, какая погода будет во те дни на кладбищах, когда будут хоронить каждого/каждую из нас. И когда комья земли застучат по гробу - станет ль кто-то вспоминать наш "интеллектуальный взнос"? 

Посему, творчество мне видится полнейшим абсурдом. 
Реальность обновляется.
Прошлое теряет свою актуальность, краски, смысл и красоту. 

*медитируя под фикусом в бетонном загоне для бумажного планктона"
Так что... трахаться с любимым(и) - это и весь "смысл", хорошо и долго, часто, при любой возможности.
Больше смысла не сыскать здесь, проводя сравнительный анализ.
Ни работа, ни путешествия, ни креативная мастурбация мозгов - ибо всё наскучивает во Здесь & Сейчас...
Любовь только длиться. Химический мозговой процесс, максимально-близкий к описанию "Нирваны".
Эндо-опиаты, знаю.
Ощущение единства со всем Абсолютом, со всем мирозданием.
Сладкая иллюзия - но нет, как по мне, ничего Здесь более значимого.
Наслаждаться мигом.
Этим, а не завтра или через десять лет.

----------


## microbe

Unity, когда устаёшь после работы уже калган не варит))) Хочу что-то написать, но в голову ничего не приходит :Smile:  :Wink:

----------


## Unity

> Unity, когда устаёшь после работы уже калган не варит))) Хочу что-то написать, но в голову ничего не приходит


 Как говорилось в одной мудрой притче: - Наш Путь Домой (к "великим вселенским истокам") - завсегда состоит только лишь из мелочей: этой самый шаг, этот выдох или вдох, этот самый миг. Если понять Это, если всегда оставаться в текущей секунде, в текущем мгновении - усталости меньше - ежели не тратить тысячи джоулей энергии на бесплодные раздумья, тревоги и страхи, память или проекции о возможном "будущем".
Легче жить в моменте: только этот "такт" - шаг, вдох, миг - каким бы он ни был.

----------


## Phenex.New episode

> Любые идеи, рано или поздно, стают просто хламом в Гугловских бэкапах.


 Если бы идеи имели такое свойство, то мы бы до сих пор палкой ямки выкапывали и камнем попы вытирали. 



> Так что... трахаться с любимым(и) - это и весь "смысл", хорошо и долго, часто, при любой возможности.


 Ну так бы сразу и сказали, а то: «хочу служить и себя посвятить». Тогда идеи, вам, конечно ни к чему, раз такое дело.

----------


## Phenex.New episode

> Бывает, вдохновишься чем-нить, начнёшь думать о реализации. А потом представишь, что получилось - и понимаешь, что оно того не стоит... 
> Например, хочу купить очередную машину. Деньги знаю где взять. Но стоимость владения... Да и нафиг ещё одна железка. И на этом вдохновение проходит. 
> Проблема в отсутствии удовольствия от реализации идеи.


 Дело-то не в самой машине, а в том, что с её помощью можно осуществить. Инструмент это, для исполнения желаний.  Значит, вторая с какими-то конкретными желаниями не была связана, либо желания так себе, не очень-то и хотелось.

----------


## 4ёрный

Вот именно, что желаний то и нет. 
Рациональных.

----------


## 4ёрный

У меня, наверное, как в старом анекдоте:
" Мужик, у тебя ВСЁ было!"

----------


## Phenex.New episode

> Вот именно, что желаний то и нет. 
> Рациональных.


 Давай нерациональные

----------


## microbe

Текущее состояние в режиме ожидания)))

----------


## Unity

В ожидании чего?)
Старости и смерти?
Алкогольной передозировки, некогда, однажды - или же цирроза печени со всем вытекающим?

Мы же существуем во "здесь и сейчас" - ну и _именно сейчас_ во каждом из нас идёт "вечная война": безумья фантазий ну и адекватности.
И что побеждает в нас?
Грёзы безудержные - или же медитативность, покой и гармония? Яростный самообман - или же безмолвие - губ ну и сознания? Хаотическое бегство в лабиринте собственных же с(н/л)ов - или же релакс, умиротворение, ясность и внимательность?
Фантомная душевная боль ну и преисподняя индуцированных чувств - или же "нирвана" - пустого и освобождённого ума?..

Почему мы выбираем Худшее?
Что нас подстрекает к этому?
Рефлексы ну и автоматика - ибо завсегда во прошлом поступали так?
Но ведь можно "выйти с порочного круга"!..
Это может сделать каждый.

----------


## microbe

Да никакого ожидания - это метафорически в не времени бытия...

----------


## microbe

Время идёт не останавливаясь, организм стареет и апоптоз даст о себе знать. Кажется недавно была осень, а сейчас уже весна. Время следует дальше, хоть философствуй и размышляй, а время следует дальше. Время многих выскочек в виде оптимистов, скептиков, мизантропов, анархистов, пофигистов и т.д. приводит к общему знаменателю :Smile:  :Wink:

----------


## microbe

Я зациклен на t-времени, ну а что может быть важнее чем время? Вот сегодня день, он пройдёт как следующий день - итог сами знаете...

----------


## microbe

Время летит, вот была Зима, сейчас Весна - неужели я старый?

----------


## microbe

Скоро будет лето, состояние пагубное, нервы достали...

----------


## June

Сегодня пригласил домой девушку по вызову. Для оказания парикмахерских услуг.

----------


## Wasted

> Сегодня пригласил домой девушку по вызову. Для оказания парикмахерских услуг.


 Ну и как, оказала?

----------


## microbe

Время уносит мгновения текущего бытия, хотя можно запечатлеть текущее в виде статичной фотографий, видео/аудио. Будут воспоминания...

----------


## 4ёрный

Воспоминания будут лишь у тех, кто связан с этой фотографией. Для прочей Вселенной - это лишь артефакт. А потом наступит рекомбинация атомов и прошлое станет частичкой настоящего. Для нас - будущего.

----------


## 4ёрный

Мы все и есть Вселенная. Единая. Меняющаяся. Только, пока думаешь инстинктами, не очень то это и понимаешь...

----------


## microbe

Фотоны, упругие волны и т.д. Наши 5-органов чувств и есть связь-коммуникация с внешним окружающим миром, а больше никак - напрямую без биохимии-механики невозможен доступ к окружающему миру! Попробуйте установить контакт с внешним миром без зрение, слуха, осезание? Опустим вкус и обоняние.  Почему нельзя получить доступ к внешнему миру без сложной биомеханики мозга? Ну вот, просто без всякого мозга? Почему везде механика,  биомеханика, квантовая механика? То есть, почему нельзя обойтись без механики?

----------


## 4ёрный

Потому, что тело имеет границы. Если бы мы были однородными со средой обитания, то никаких органов не потребовалось бы. Но тогда все были бы перемешаны.

----------


## microbe

Ну это понятно на счёт однородности и границ, но это не отменяет сложность органической химии! Даже программирование архитектуры Джон-Фон Неймана это пустяк по сравнению с рнк/днк, так что органика намного сложнее чем кажется!!!
p.s. даже FPGA в топку пока)))

----------


## microbe

> Потому, что тело имеет границы. Если бы мы были однородными со средой обитания, то никаких органов не потребовалось бы. Но тогда все были бы перемешаны.


 Навряд ли, ибо фотоны, упругие волны, молекулы органики не будут однородны, ибо всё теряет смысл! Наша жизнь не однородная, а больше чем думаем! На счёт mixed, так здесь многие эволюционисты пологаются на t-время!

----------


## microbe

Время идёт, неужели скоро ближе мгновение...

----------


## microbe

Всё депрессия накрывает жёстко! Стал бесполезен в умственном и физическом смысле( Через три месяца будет 37-лет, а тело уже подводит... Программировать трудно из-за геморроя и плохого зрения(ухудшается в минус дпт), пастухом работать растянул ахиллесову жилу и лодыжку жёстко! Всё теперь, не знаю что делать? Придётся овец продавать, а то бродячие собаки сожрут!!! Одна девушка сейчас пасёт больше некого найти, не реально многие девушки намного выносливее мужиков! 
p.s. так-то почти каждый день программирую, сейчас 2D-игру доделал на C99/C11 WinAPI, программировать нужно всегда!

----------


## June

Купил пульсоксиметр. Сатурация периодически падает до 93%, а нормой считается >=95%. Как много нам открытий чудных...

----------


## WICKED

ох...как давно я тут не был? тут бывает,кто из стареньких?? хотя я уж и стареньких то не помню...это уже больше 10 лет прошло...

----------

